#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-11
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> bundo님 계세요?
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> han9k 서울 ?
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 여쭈어볼게 있어서요
<bundo> 나 LCD 하나 구하는 중
<bundo> 늑대 여우꺼 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 오잉? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전시 용 바꾸게요
<bundo> 수요일 가져 가야징
<han9k> 네
<bundo> han9k  사무실 전화로 전화하세요
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 참어제  조금 고생해여 11.04 배너 달았심 헤헤
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> han9k 님
<han9k> ?네
<han9k> bundo님?
<han9k> 어서오세요 jincreator님
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<bundo> <조물주> 근데 우분투한국 사용자모임 올해는 로코팀 승인을 못받았나요?
<han9k> 조물주가 모르면 누가 알까요? (창조주? ㅎㅎ)
<bundo> <강분도>  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Asia 에 들어가니 회색으로 나와서요.
<han9k> 아.. -_-;;
<bundo> <강분도> 조물주 수정 요청 할께요 자동 수정 안되나 봅니다.
<han9k> 확인 들어갑니다~
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 로코디렉토리 자동인거 같은데 음
<han9k> admin으로 han9k 나와있는데 저 퍼미션 없다고 뜨는데요? =_=
<han9k> jasonjang님
<han9k> 로코 카운슬에서 한국 로코팀이 재승인 받은 날짜가 있는 이메일이나 서류 보내주세요
<bundo> han9k 그메일 제가 보냅니다
<bundo> 메일 확인 하세요 우분투 리더 그룹에 메일 있고요 제가 방금 전달로 han9k 님께 보냈습니다
<han9k> bundo > incoming call
<han9k> 메일 확인했습니다.
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> han9k 님 전화좀 주세유 헤헤
<Jany> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> Seony: 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> latex Makefile 은 우찌 만드나유?
<Seony> 그런 것까지는 모르겠는데...
<Seony> KTUG인가 거기에 없어?
<imsu> 그런가.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안찾아 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 킁킁
<bluetux> imsu, Makefile  은 간단해.. 기본 Makefile 규칙알아?
<imsu> bluetux: 아주 조금 압니다..
<imsu> 그냥 gcc 컴파일 정도만. .ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluetux> 글면 더 간다하네..
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까? ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> imsu, 그정도면 되 미리 latex 등 환경 변수 해두고...
<imsu> 네
<bluetux> imsu, all: 이부분에
<bluetux> all:
<bluetux>  $(LATEX) $(SOURCE)
<bluetux> 이런식으로 하면 돼..
<bluetux> 뭐 직접 써도 되고
<imsu> 음~
<bluetux> all:
<bluetux>  latex abc.tex
<imsu> 아 그럼 끝입니까?
<bluetux>   makeindex abc.tex
<bluetux> 응
<bluetux> 그리고 make 만 하면 돼
<bluetux> 응
<imsu> makeindex 는 뭡니까?
<bluetux> 인덱스 만들때 필요해
<imsu> 흠..
<imsu> 그냥 단순하게 맨날 gcc hello.c 이렇게만 써봐서 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> 그담에 dvipdfm 이나 pdflatex 등이 필요하겠지
<bluetux> pdf 를 생성하기 위해선
<imsu> 네
<bluetux> 지울때를 대비해서는
<bluetux> clean:
<bluetux> 이걸 선언하고
<imsu> 넵
<bluetux> rm -f $(SOURCE).dvi ... 등을 선언하면 되고
<bluetux> 그럼 make clean 하면 지원지고
<bluetux> terry@air ~/Dropbox/OSS_Business$ cat Makefile
<bluetux> SOURCE=oss-planning
<bluetux> MAKEINDEX=makeindex
<bluetux>         $(LATEX) $(SOURCE)
<bluetux>         $(MKPDF) $(SOURCE)
<bluetux> clean:
<bluetux>         rm -f $(SOURCE).dvi $(SOURCE).pdf $(SOURCE).log $(SOURCE).out $(SOURCE).ind $(SOURCE).aux $(SOURCE).idx $(SOURCE).ilg $(SOURCE).toc
<imsu> 헙헙
<bluetux> 간단히 이런식의..
<bluetux> 요즘은 dvipdfm 대신 pdflatex 를.. 주로 쓰는..
<imsu> 아직 환경변수가 제대로 설정이 안되어 있나봐요.. 쩝;
<imsu> 수정해야겠다 크읔ㅇ
<imsu> 킁킁.
<bluetux> pdflatex 이런게 안먹히나보네..
<bluetux> 난 저방식이 펼하더라구..
<imsu> 저장해 놓고 참고 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> ^^;
<imsu> 캄사합니다 ^^
<bluetux> 이렇게도써..  난..
<imsu> 아 그리고 정렬문제에 있어서요
<bluetux> echo "Which Report Make? :"
<bluetux> if [ $1 ];then
<bluetux>         report=${1%.tex}
<bluetux> fi
<bluetux> 이런식으로 해더를 뽑아내서..
<imsu> 움?
<imsu> 넹
<bluetux> 응 표준 문서를 만들어내서..
<bluetux> 같은 구문을.. basic 이란 파일로 만들어놓고..
<imsu> 뽑아 쓰시는군요
<bluetux> 둘을 합새서 만들어쓴다구
<bluetux> 응
<imsu> 코딩이다 ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> 뭐 어려운 쉘을 아니니까..
<imsu> 근데 수식을 제대로 쓰려면 displaymath 밖에는 없는겁니까?
<bluetux> 난 수식은 몰라.. 한번도 쓴적 없어
<imsu> $ 을 이용해서 lim 쓰려는데 n-> 00 이게 희안하게 되더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠㅣ
<imsu> 아..
<imsu> 수식.. 흑흑
<bluetux> ktug 에 가서 물어봐 잘갈켜줄꺼야
<bluetux> ktug.or.kr
<imsu> 아직 잘 안친해서 낯설어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저같은 촙오에게는 이질감이 드는 사이트입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> imsu, 사이트가 바껴 좀 어색하지만.. 정말 잘 갈켜줘...
<imsu> 으흐흐 넵 ~ 진입장벽... 이것만 좀 잘 해소하면 될거 같은데 ~ ..
<imsu> 역시나 .. 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> 뭐 익숙해지면.. 나름 편해..
<bluetux> 더군다나 요즘은 gui 툴도 많은거 같더라구..
<imsu> 네 도움 감사합니다 ^^
<imsu> 전 다시 수업하러갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Kim__> 혹시 여기서 프로그램 질문 하나만 해도될까요?? 우분투로 소스 하나짜는데 malloc 할려고 하는값이 null 일때 세그먼트 오류
<Kim__> 뜨는데 이거 체크해서 에러메세지 보내게 하는방법좀..
<imsu> ??
<imsu> gtk ?
<imsu> c ?
<Kim__> C에서요..
<imsu> Kim__: C 에서는 보통.. 뭐더라.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Kim__: 디버깅해보시면 되지 않나요?
<imsu> 보통 메모리 때문이었나?
<imsu> Kim__: 간단한 소스 파일인가요?
<Kim__> 간단한건데 메몰락 했을경우에 NULL값 출력 될때 세그먼트 에러 뜨는걸 errno 로 표현할려고 해서
<imsu> 쩝..
<imsu> 간단한 조건식으론 안되는건가요? 저도.. 해보진 않아서..
<imsu> if 문 쓰면 안되나용?
<imsu> 어디서 본거 같기도 한데;; 흠
<Kim__> if문 써서 하는데 함수명 불러서 해야할꺼 같은데 그 함수가 먼지 모르겠어서...
<imsu> splint 라는걸 쓰면 사소한 오류도 출력할 수 있다네요
<imsu> splint main.c 요런식으로 뜬다는데용
<imsu> 쓴
<Kim__> 흠 splint 라..
<imsu> 아니면 valgrind
<imsu> 요놈이 메모리 문제를 잘 찾아 준다네요
<Kim__> access 처럼 메모리 값이 NULL인지 체크하는녀석만 찾으면 되는데..
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 아니면 dmalloc 이라는 놈이 .log 파일을 남긴다네요
<imsu> #include <dmalloc.h>
<imsu> 추가 하시고
<imsu> 컴파일 옵션에 -ldmalloc 하시면 되다네요
<Kim__> 아하..
<Kim__> 후 벌써 3시네..-_- 일단 자러 가야겠다.. 감사해요  ~
<imsu> 해결하셨나요?
<imsu> valgrind 가 괜찮다는데 ㅎㅎ
<Kim__> 수고하십시오  ^.^
<han9k> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-12
<yemharc> .
<han9k> bundo > 로코팀 표기는 저희 한국 로코팀이 private이라서
<han9k> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved 에 추가가 안되네요
<han9k> 그래서 http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Asia 에서도 approved 된 것으로 나오지 않습니다.
<bundo> 전에 나왔었는데 ?
<bundo> 그리고 우리가 왜 사적이야 ?
<han9k> 표기만 그렇게 되는 것이니 신경 안쓰셔도 되지만 신경 쓰신다면 한국 로코팀을 private에서 public으로 고쳐야되나봐요
<han9k> 제가 추가 했더니 private이라면서 거절 메세지 뜨던데요
<bundo> 승인된 팀인디 음
<bundo> 일단 저 밥 먹는중 헤헤
<han9k> 네 맛난 것 많이 드세요
<bundo> 그럼 public 로 하려면 어찌 하죠 ?
<han9k> 글쎄요?
<han9k> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko 에가면 public이라고 나오는데.. 서버 문젠지 -_-
<han9k> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved 가셔서
<han9k> (+) Add one of my teams 눌러보세요
<han9k> 제가 admin이 아니라 그런지..
<han9k> bundo님께서 직접 하셔야될 것 같네요
<bundo> 거기에 포함 되 있어유
<bundo> ....
<bundo> 이미 포함 되 있음
<han9k> 오케이
<han9k> 상태 바뀌었습니다.
<han9k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Asia 에서 확인해보세요
<han9k> 회색에서 칼라로 바뀌었어요
<han9k> (제가 아까 추가 한 것이 지금 적용됐는지도 몰라요.. 아까 서버 에러 뜨면서 좀 이상한 경고가 떴거든요)
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 수고 했어요
<han9k> 저는 잠시 작업하러 갑니다.
<MK-BB> Work_Seony 흠
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> bundo 저번에 제순님한테 메일 받은게 있습니다
<MK-BB> 로코팀은 public으로 바꿔야한다는 이메일을.
<bundo> 아하 누구나 가입 가능으로 ?
<bundo> 암튼 변경 다됬음  뒷차 발언임
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 기억하기로는 그럼
<MK-BB> 아 나도 launchpad karma 올려야하는데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Work_Seony: 핑
<MK-BB> http://www.intomobile.com/2011/04/11/apple-iphone-5-production-start-september-early-2012-launch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IntoMobile+%28IntoMobile%29
<MK-BB> bundo 대박 http://www.yankodesign.com/2011/04/08/two-showers-in-one/
<bundo> 음
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 드디어 허가 받았습니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<DrakeKR> dld
<DrakeKR> 잉
<submarine> 헉
<submarine> 안녕하세요 안명휘 입니다
<Seony> 어서오세요.
<submarine> ^^하하 반갑습니다
<jasonjang-> Bundo ping
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-13
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<leehyunin> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오오 생존자가 있군요. 안녕하세요
<Dia> 하이요
<leehyunin> yemharc, 지난밤 잠들지 못해 아침먹고 씻고 학교에 왔습니다
<yemharc> 저런....
<yemharc> ....사실 저도 저번주에 한번 잠이 안와서 새벽 2시에 회사 나가서 놀았더랬죠 (....)
<leehyunin> 굉장하네요!
<yemharc> 대단하죠! 직장인인데 새벽에 할거 없다고 회사를 나가다니! 내가 무슨짓을 한걸까요?!
<leehyunin> 아찔하네요. 냉난방과 컴퓨터 사양이 더 좋은걸까요?
<yemharc> 컴은 우분투 깔린 넷북밖에 없습니다. 그걸로도 별로 불편은 없는데 회사의 유일한 장점은 듀얼모니터라 웹서핑이 편하다는거죠
<yemharc> ...다만 스크린 3개로도 부족한 이유는 뭘까요... (먼산)
<leehyunin> 결코 남부럽지 않은 환경이네요
<leehyunin> 일터라는 걸 빼고는요 엉엉
<yemharc> 그런거죠 엉엉
<yemharc> 집이 저런 럭셔리한 환경이면 안나갔겠죠 (..)
<lexlove> 저는 회사가 추워서 절대적으로 집을 선호합니다~
<lexlove> 장소를 유용하게 사용하고자 앉은뱅이 책상으로 바꾼 것을 무지무지무지 후회중입니다. 장시간 앉아있을수가 없어요
<lexlove> 작은 소망 하나 : 의자용 책상을 구입한 후 PC방용 의자를 구입 (이렇게 되면 출근할 때 빼곤 안나갈거 같네요 ㅋ)
<yemharc> lexlove // 앉은뱅이 책상은 정말 힘들죠. 오래 앉아있으면 허리아프고 엉덩이 아프고 양반다리 하고 있으면 복숭아뼈 눌려서 아프고....
<lexlove> yemharc, 써보셨군요. 버린 책상과 의자가 너무 아까워요. ㅠㅠ 집에서 게임하면 2시간이상은 못합니다. 그래서 안하죠.
<jasonjang> Oh~ lexlove ; LTNC ^^
<MK-B> jasonjang 분도님은 왜찾으심?
<jasonjang> 언제? 어제요? 지난 밤?
<jasonjang> 지난밤 9시에 내게 전화 요청한 것을 내가 밤11시에 봤어요. 그래서 자리에 있으면 통화하려고 찾았죠.
<jasonjang> got it? MK-B
<MK-B> 오키
<lexlove> jasonjang님, MK-B님 오랫만이에요
<MK-BB> sp.^^
<jasonjang> 오랫만여요. 봄꽃이 많이 폈죠!~
<MK-BB> 아 식탐...
<MK-BB> 식탐
<MK-BB> 군침
<MK-BB> ...
<MK-BB> 이성 잃어간다.ㅠ
<DrakeKR> 옆집에서 고기굽네요
<DrakeKR> 그저께 유노님이랑 닭고기는 먹었는데..
<DrakeKR> 다다음주에 후배 불러서 고기 먹어야지
<MK-BB> 아 저 미칠거 같아요
<MK-BB> 한국음식 생각나서
<DrakeKR> 외국 어디세요?
<DrakeKR> 요리 좀 하시면 외국에서도 재료만 사다가 만들면 되는데..
<DrakeKR> 양배추김치.. 라던가..
<MK-BB> 저 시카고임.ㅠ
<DrakeKR> 존슨탕은 현지에서 먹어도 꽤나 맛나요
<DrakeKR> 그럼 전 이만 나가봐야해서
<DrakeKR> 바이바이용
<MK-BB> Seony 옹
<MK-BB> 저 지금 한국음식 보구
<MK-BB> 눈뒤집힘
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> 이성을 잃어가구 있어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그 동네 한식먹을 데 없잖아요
<MK-BB> 그게 문제임
<Seony> 우리는 맥도날드만 가도 아침에 밥 파는데.
<MK-BB> 망할 하와이
<lexlove> jasonjang, 아직 구경은 못했어요 사무실에서 갇혀있어요
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<lexlove> 여기저기서 축제하는데 마음이 여유롭지못해서 구경도 못가고 있네요~
<jasonjang> 많이 공감합니다 lex love
<hanbin973> 제순님 오랜만이네요 __
<Seony> 머리도 아프고 발도 아프고... 머리부터 발끝까지 안아픈데가 없네...
<yemharc> 하와이에는 사우나............가 없으려나요
<Seony> 한국식 목욕탕 가면 있긴 하죠. 어차피 사우나가 한국게 아니니깐요.
<yemharc> 있긴 있군요. 가셔서 몸이라도 좀 덮히시면 어떤가요
<Seony> 안그래도 더워 죽겠는데, 거기 가면 쪄죽을 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 그래도 아예 작정하고 땀빼는거랑 더워서 삐질삐질이랑은 또 틀리니까요
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하겠네요.
<yemharc> 일단은 찜질이고 하니 괜찮을거같아서요
<Seony> 아... 잠이 부족해서 오는 피로 같은데, 잠을 많이 잘 수도 없고... 죽겠네요...
<yemharc> 수면부족은 혈액순환장애(?!)를 일으킵니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요... 어릴 때는 맨날 밤 새고도 잠자기 뭐하면 그냥 버티고 그랬는데요, 요새는 새벽 5시쯤 되면 어지러워요.
<yemharc> 전 이제 26인데 벌써 밤새는게 힘들어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아... 전 26살 때는 맨날 밤 샜어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래도 야행성이지만...
<yemharc> 어이쿠;;
<yemharc> 저도 야행성이긴 한데
<yemharc> 그 뭐라고 할까요.... 기동시간(?)이 20시간 넘어가면 요즘은 못버티겠어요
<Seony> 자바 GUI 코딩해야되는데 하기싫어 죽겠네요...
<Seony> 얼마 전에 저 일하는 회사에서 유학생 알바 새로 한 명 뽑았는데, 금강고려화학에서 프로그래머 하던 사람이었더라구요..
<Seony> 덕분에 많이 배웠는데... 매번 전화하기도 그렇고...
<yemharc> 자바는 GUI관련 lib이 자체적으로 있나요 떠다 쓰나요
<Seony> 자체적으로 있죠. swing도 있고 awt도 있꼬...
<yemharc> STW던가 SWT던가도 있었죠?
<yemharc> 요새 클로저 손대다 보니 난데없는 자바 공부를 하고 있어서...
<yemharc> java-doc은 신의 선물이더군요 (먼산)
<Seony> 음... s로 시작하는 건 잘 모르겠어요. 저도 막 시작하는 학생이니...
<Seony> awt면, 넷빈즈 생각하시면 되요.
<yemharc> 자바하고 C로 생성한 DLL하고 연계 잘 되나요?
<Seony> 넷빈즈가 자바갖고 만든거니...
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 안되지 않을까요? JVM에서 컨트롤해야할테니..
<yemharc> 넷빈이랑 이클이랑 뭐.... 사용자 평가는 비슷비슷한 느낌이더군요
<Seony> 네. 뭐 취향이니까...
<yemharc> 안드로이드 어플 연습용으로 만드는데 C-DLL연결해도 가능하다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 각자 제일 처음 접하게 되는 걸 쓰는거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 뭐, 정확히는 일단 WIPI쪽 DLL이긴 합니다만
<Seony> 자바를 공부하면서 보니까, 자바는 진짜 대규모 프로그래밍에 적합한 언어 같더라구요...
<Seony> 반복되는 코드는 아예 클래스로 따로 빼서 나중에 두고두고 쓸 수 있다는 점부터 시작해서... 재밌는 거 같아요.
<yemharc> 자바는 힘이 장사인 언어긴 해요. 나와서 순식간에 사용율 1위를 하고 있을 정도니까요
<Seony> PHP를 독학으로 깔짝대다가 학교와서 처음 제대로 배우는 언어인데... 정말 놀랍다는 생각이 들더라구요.
<yemharc> 근데 그 클래스로 떼어내는것도 그렇고, 대부분의 언어를 보고 있으면
<yemharc> 난데없는 신개념이라기보다 기존의 수작업을 얼마나 더 편하게 쓸 수 있게 해주느냐 같은 느낌을 강하게 받아요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 저는 진짜 프로그래밍 경험이 없어서 잘 모르거든요... 맨날 리눅스에서 ls만 할 줄 알았지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ............사실 그렇게 파고들면 리습이 짱이닷! 하는 lispy가 되 버리긴 하지만요 (.....)
<Seony> 저는 일단 졸업하면 취업부터 걱정해야될 판이니까 아무래도 펄이나 파이썬을 좀 다뤄볼려구요...
<yemharc> 리습이 현재의 언어들이 가진 기능을 이미 6~70년대에 모두 자체적으로 포함하고 있던 어라?! 싶은 물건인데
<Seony> 아니면 자바를 계속 하던가...
<yemharc> 그건 그거고 인기는 또 인기인지라...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<yemharc> 음... 자바 쓰시면 클로저도 괜찮습니다
<yemharc> clojure인데 애초에 설계가 자바lib을 그대로 가져다 쓰게끔 되어 있는 녀석이라
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<yemharc> 자바쪽으로 방향 잡으실거면 같이 익혀두시면 좋을거에요
<Seony> 아... 솔직히 말하자면, 방향은 없어요. 뭐든 취업이 되는 길로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> lib 떠올때 선행 작업이고 뭐고 그냥 직접적으로 라이브러리 호출하면 그대로 오더군요
<Seony> 아.. 불쌍한 인생..
<yemharc> 음..............취업이 되는 길이라...........
<yemharc> .........사실 들어가기 힘들어서 그렇지 아주 안정적인게 있긴 하죠
<yemharc> ..........충격과 공포의 시스템 프로그래밍 + 아키텍처 설계라는 지옥도입니다만
<Seony> 시스템 프로그래밍이 원래 제일 재미없으면서 사람 제일 없는 곳이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요즘 (포괄적인)전자공학 업계 분류가 크게 3가지잖아요
<yemharc> low-level, middle & lib, front-end
<yemharc> 그 중에 front-end가 제일 많고 다음이 lib관련이니.......
<yemharc> 그런데 또 lib관련은 막상 회사는 그렇게 많지가 않더라구요
<Seony> 미쿡은 좀 다른 편이라서 아마 좀 나을 거에요. 한국은 진짜 다들 똑똑하고 못하는 게 없는데 여긴 좀 안그렇거든요.
<yemharc> 대부분 대형 회사랑 오픈소스 진영에서 제공하다보니
<yemharc> 한국은 똑똑하다기보다.............. (일단 눈물을 닦고) 상황에 떠밀려서 멀티유저가 되어가죠
<Seony> 네... 인건비가 싸서.... 여기는 인건비가 비싸고 법이 무서워서 프로그래머들 칼퇴근이에요...
<yemharc> "난 자바프로그래머! 안드로이드 개발자로 입사했지! 그런데 왜 난 xml과 php로 웹개발을 하고 있는걸까?"
<Seony> 뭐 안그런데도 있겠지만, 안그런다는 얘기는 돈을 많이 번다는 얘기겠죠..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 대표적으로 넥슨하고 nc가 퇴근시간 되면 직원들 내쫓다시피 하더군요
<Seony> 오.. 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 근데 그 이유가 참.........
<yemharc> 법적으로 명시된 야근수당 챙겨주는것보다 그냥 퇴근시키고 결과물 조금 늦어지는게 더 남는 장사라네요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 어찌됐건 직원들 입장에서는 좋은 거네요.
<yemharc> 그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> 프로그래머인데 야근을 안한다니 어느 차원의 이야기냐! 싶긴 합니다마는...........
<Seony> 아... 나도 취업 잘해서 좀 날로 먹어야하는데.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 미국쪽 IT업계 분위기는 딱 "내 일만 잘 끝내면 나머진 내 알바 아님" (비꼬는 의미가 아니라 말 그대로) 라고 하던데 맞나요?
<Seony> 거의 그렇죠. 일단 그 사람이 하는 일이 아니면 잘 안시키죠.
<Seony> 그리고 시킨다고 해도, 그거 제 일 아니니까 안할래요. 그렇게 말해도 할 말이 없구요...
<yemharc> 하아......... 우리나라 인건비도 싼데 그런것좀 따라하면 안되나 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 야근도 야근명령서(?)던가 뭐 그런거 없으면 일이 얼마가 남았건 안한다는 카더라 통신도 있더군요
<yemharc> 그 부분은 정말 그럴까 싶긴 하지만요
<Seony> 제가 알고있는 사항이 미국 전체를 대표할 수 없겠지만, 기본적인 상식은 그래요. 일단 자기가 맡은 업무 아니면 잘 안해요..
<Seony> 그래서, 자기가 하는 일만 잘알지, 그 외에는 잘 모르는 경우도 많구요...
<yemharc> 그런데 꼭 틀린것도 아닌게 해외irc나 포럼같은곳 돌아다니면서 사람들 말하는거 보면 틀린건 아닌거같아요
<yemharc> 음......... 퇴근시간이다....... 전 일단 로그아웃합니다. 공부 열심히 하세요 ^^
<Seony> 넵. 수고하세요.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.
<shriekout> 오... 오늘은 lexlove님이 일찍 퇴근하시는군요 =ㅅ=b
<Seony> 박지성 골 넣은 후 영국 네티즌 반응 중에서 재밌는 게 하나 있네요...
<Seony> 우리집 개, 언제든지 먹어도 돼.
<Seony> 아 간만에 조냉 웃긴다 ㅎㅎ
<EugeneKim> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<neko> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-14
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Vulpes> 와 간만이다
<Seony> 어서오세요
<hanbin973> 음 ;;
<Vulpes> zz
<Vulpes> 분도님은 안 계시는가
<hanbin973> 그런데 예전에 한아얄씨랑 여기랑 연결해주는 봇이 잇엇는데 언제가부터 없네 =.=
<Vulpes> 어제 집에 가면서 얼핏 분도님 비슷하게 생긴 분을 봤는데 ㅋ
<Vulpes> 여쭤보려고 들어왔더만
<pshdaniel> 안녕하세여
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<pshdaniel> 여기 우분투 사용자 채팅방 맞져?
<yemharc> 네
<pshdaniel> 죄송한데 뭣좀 여쭤볼라구요
<yemharc> 네 말씀하세요
<pshdaniel> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 설치 다운르드가 전혀 안되는데 어떻게 해야될까요?
<yemharc> 어떻게 안되나요?
<pshdaniel> 0B에서 대기하고 있다가
<pshdaniel> 좀 지나면 설치를 할수 없다고 나와요
<yemharc> 인터넷 연결은 잘 되어 있죠?
<pshdaniel> 네
<pshdaniel> 무선랜으로 연결되어있어요
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<pshdaniel> 제가 7시 반까지는 답변해주셔도 확인해볼 수가 없을 것같아요
<yemharc> 지금 우분투 PC 손댈수 있나요?
<MK-BB> .
<yemharc> 아마 카이스트쪽 서버에 또 문제 생긴것 같은데
<pshdaniel> 지금 우분투 설치된 노트북이에요
<yemharc> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터->편집->소프트웨어 소스 누르셔서
<yemharc> 대한민국 서버   라고 된 부분을 누르시면 ftp.daum.net이 있을겁니다. 그걸로 바꾸고 해보세요
<pshdaniel> 네네
<yemharc> MK-B // 어서오세요
<pshdaniel> 잠시만요
<yemharc> MK-BB // B 원래 한개 아니었던가요_-?
<MK-BB> 원래 두개인데요
<yemharc> 음;; 왜 두개로 기억하고 있었지;;
<acooda> ping kr.archive.ubuntu.com
<acooda> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아....역시 사망하셨나요 (....)
<DrakeKR> ?
<yemharc> .........전 설치할때마다 제일 먼저 하는게 다음으로 바꾸는거라..........
<yemharc> DrakeKR // 패키지 풀 링크요
<DrakeKR> 전 걍 us 서버가 선택되는데 귀찮아서 안바꾸는..
<yemharc> ftp.daum.net 추천해요. 빠르고 안정적이고 (...)
<DrakeKR> 라기보단 업데이트 한다면서 커피마실 시간이 생겨서 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 처....천재다! 천재가 있어!!
<DrakeKR> !?
<yemharc> 서버 업뎃할때 써먹을 수 있구나!!
<DrakeKR> 빠른게 다 좋은건 아니죠
<yemharc> (뒤에서 보고 있던 팀장님께 끌려간다)
<DrakeKR> 컴파일시 업데이트된 모듈만 해도 되지만
<DrakeKR> 항상 rebuild all 하고 커피 마시러
<yemharc> 아....................... 그건 좀 너무 치사하잖아요 (...)
<DrakeKR> 일반적으론
<DrakeKR> 모듈별로 컴파일 하는데
<DrakeKR> 커피 마시고 싶을때가 있잖아요
<yemharc> 뭐어, 있죠
<DrakeKR> 담배 한잔 커피 한모금
<yemharc> 일하는 와중에 하는게 더 좋긴 하죠 (...)
<DrakeKR> 회의할때
<DrakeKR> 커널컴파일 걸어놓고
<DrakeKR> (쓸데없이)
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 전에 커널 컴파일 하는데 oldconfig 한다는게 무슨 정신이었는지 defconfig..................
<DrakeKR> ...
<yemharc> 그걸 또 얹어서 로드..............
<DrakeKR> 커널컴파일 재밌어요
<yemharc> ..........약 20분간 하늘에서 불곰이 내려와 서버관리자를 폭☆살 했습니다
<DrakeKR> 지금 hanirc에서
<yemharc> <-덧붙여서 관리자가 아님
<DrakeKR> 하는얘기
<DrakeKR> 농협이 뒤진게
<DrakeKR> 직원이 rm -rf / * 했다네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어제 뉴스에도 나오던데요
<yemharc> "의도적으로 시스템이 전체적으로 삭제"라고 해서
<DrakeKR> 리눅스 취약점?
<yemharc> 그냥 떠올랐죠 (.........)
<yemharc> 취약하죠 (..........)
<yemharc> 루트에겐 따듯한 펭귄입니다 (...)
<DrakeKR> 아니 제가 알기론 2006년도에 이미 rm -rf / 요 명령어는 csh나 bash나 금지어 된건데..
<yemharc> 아 그게
<yemharc> rm -rf *
<yemharc> (..............)
<DrakeKR> 아.
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 보통 무슨 작업을 해도 / 여기선 안하잖아요
<yemharc> 근데 rm -rf / 이건 실수로라도 칠 가능성이 있는데
<MK-BB> 만약에 그걸했다구하면
<MK-BB> 2006 이후로 서버를 업데이트를 안햇다는건데
<yemharc> rm -rf * 이건 보통 특정 작업 폴더에서 쓰게 되니까요
<MK-BB> 흐흣
<yemharc> 뭐, 그정도면 안했다가 아니라 방치에 가깝지 않나 싶은데요
<DrakeKR> rhe9인가?
<DrakeKR> 거기다 보통은
<DrakeKR> 그정도 되는 서버는
<DrakeKR> 최소한 한대는 더 있어야 하는게 정상 아닌가..
<yemharc> 그런데 중계서버라는게 참 애매해서 말이죠.......
<yemharc> 전 예비가 없다는것 보다도
<yemharc> 도대체 그 죽은 녀석이 대체 뭘 중계하던 녀석이길래 전신마비가 온건지를 더 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 중계서버 몸집이 데이터베이스 서버를 넘어섰거나, 소켓 프로그래머가 희대의 천재(사이코)거나 둘 중 하나라는 소리인데
<acooda> 일시적이려니 했는데 아직도 안대네요 ㅠ
<DrakeKR> 원래 소심한사람들이 사고칠대 크게 지죠
<acooda> 다음미러 사용하는...
<yemharc> 그냥 다음이 편해요...
<acooda> 모두 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<yemharc> 대학서버라고 무조건 빵빵하고 좋은게 아니더라구요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 : )
<acooda> yemharc: 예전에 다음에 디인적이 있었던
<acooda> 걍 처음 설치할때 설정한걸로 걍 하게되요 지금까지 별 문제 업어서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 게다가 카이스트 우분투 미러서버 아마 구ftp.kaist.ac.kr 그대로 사용하는 물건 아니던가요
<acooda> DrakeKR: 어제 잘 들어가셨나요 :)
<DrakeKR> 네
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<DrakeKR> 중간에 갑자기 나와서
<acooda> kr.archive.co.kr이 카이스트 서버인줄도 몰랐다는;;
<DrakeKR> 아침 7시까지 서버세팅하고 잤어요 ㅡㅡ
<acooda> 전 너무 늦게 들어가서 집에 못들어갔어요 ㅠ
<acooda> 너무 늦어 같이 술먹을 사람도 없고 혼자 술퍼먹음 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DrakeKR> 헐
<DrakeKR> 전 더 마시고 싶었는데
<DrakeKR> 12시에 약속이 있었었어요
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 다음에 기회대면 같이 마셔요. 어젠 제가 술을 못먹는 상황이여서 ㅠ
<acooda> 두양반 꽐라댄 모습 맹정신으로 보기 힘들었다는;;
<acooda> (-_-쉿)
<DrakeKR> 음
<DrakeKR> 제가 나가기전까지만 해도 거의 꽐라..
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DrakeKR> 도망치듯 빠져나와서리..
<acooda> 전 세명 모두 집에 대려다준...
<DrakeKR> 헐
<DrakeKR> 그럼 어제 술자리는 몇시에 끝났어요?
<acooda> 분도님 집에가니깐 새벽세시정도 -_-a
<DrakeKR> 어제 먹은것 전부 김치 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DrakeKR> 1차 -ㅅ-
<DrakeKR> 김치전골 - 김치전 - 김치전골 - 두부김치
<acooda> ;;;
<acooda> 술 안먹길 잘했...
<DrakeKR> 늦게 오셨죠?
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<DrakeKR> 늦게 오신게 잘하신거임
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;;
<DrakeKR> 어제 말하고싶었던건..
<acooda> 필리핀까진 들었음
<DrakeKR> 게임 기획을 한번 해보면 어떨까 한거에요
<acooda> -_-;
<acooda> 사행성 게임쪽은 제가 콘택은 해드릴수있는....
<acooda> - _-;;
<DrakeKR> 음?
<Seony> 혹시 자바 Swing 할 줄 아시는 분 계세요
<acooda> 저는 몰라요;
<DrakeKR> http://cfile255.uf.daum.net/original/113D5C3B4D4970600446B7
<acooda> 안녕하세요 Seony님
<DrakeKR> 전 자바는 젬병
<acooda> 린크 해석 불능
<DrakeKR> http://drake.kr/4940
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<acooda> :0
<acooda> :)
<acooda> DrakeKR: 린크 이해했음 -_-;
<DrakeKR> ㅋㅋ
<acooda> imsu:
<DrakeKR> 오
<DrakeKR> 어제 안오신 imsu
<imsu> 으흐흐 먹고 살아야지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 축가 부르랴.. 수업하느랴 정신없어유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수업하러 갑니당 ㅎㅎ
<DrakeKR> 오
<DrakeKR> alzip은 지금 버전에서도 지가 압축한걸 지가 못 푸는군..
<DrakeKR> 으케
<DrakeKR> 맥북프로는 부팅이 25초구나..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-15
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DrakeKR> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아이피 바뀄내.
<Seony> MK-BB: i didn't know it
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 하루종일 집에 인터넷이 안되길래 모뎀 껐다키니까...
<Seony> 아 귀찮게시리...
<Seony> MK-BB: rebate 왔으면 이번 wedding anniversary 선물로 줄 수 있었을텐데...
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 대박.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 미안하다
<MK-BB> 주소 주세요
<MK-BB> 꽃 보내라구 할게요
<MK-BB> 저 지금 아는데에 credit잇어서 쓸게 있거든요
<Seony> MK-BB: 괜찮아요. 다음주라도 꼭 주면 되요.
<Seony> 꽃 안줘도 되요.
<Seony> 부모님한테 보내요
<Seony> 담달 mother's day때..
<Seony> 근데 내 ip 항상 확인하나봐요? 스토커 스러운데.
<MK-BB> 매일 확인하는게 아니라
<MK-BB> 보통
<MK-BB> 96.~ ㅇ;ㅣㄴㄷ=
<MK-BB> 갑자기 66.~이라서
<MK-BB> 뒤에가 238.은 똑같은듯
<Seony> 음... 근데 좀 갑자기 바뀌긴 했음...
<MK-BB> 244 였나흠
<Seony> 159 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 밥 없어서 파이 먹는 중인데, 느끼해서 많이 못먹겠네요.
<Seony> 말이 파이지, 맨 크림만 잔뜩...
<Seony> MK-BB: shareholders한테 at&t랑 tmobile이랑 앞으로 어떻게 될건지 얘기해준거 없어요?
<MK-BB> 아직
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 나중에 방학하면 다시 루팅이나 해봐야지..
<abc> 안녕하세요
<Guest68095> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Guest68095> 저 물어볼게 있는데요
<yemharc> 네
<Guest68095> 우분트를 설치했는데
<Guest68095> 우분트 10.10 인데 메뉴가 영어로 나오고
<Guest68095> 소프트웨어센터에서 검색해서
<Guest68095> 보면 설치 메뉴도 없고
<Guest68095> 그제는 잘 설치되었는데 오늘 다시해보니
<Guest68095> 그런현상이 발생되서 혹시나 도움을 얻을수 있을까 해서요
<yemharc> system >> 두번째 메뉴 >> language support
<yemharc> 그리고 어제는 한글로 잘 설치되셨다는거죠?
<Guest68095> 네
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 센터 여시고
<Guest68095> 아 물론 다른 컴퓨터입니다.
<yemharc> edit >> software source
<Guest68095> 그 소스 관련해서 열어보니
<yemharc> download locate 부분 누르셔서
<yemharc> ftp.daum.net 선택하세요
<Guest68095> 애러 나더라구요
<yemharc> 무슨 에러가 나나요?
<Guest68095> 인터넷이 연결이 안되었다는 오류가 뜰데도 있고
<yemharc> 네 그러니까 그 부분 선택하셔서
<Guest68095> 인터넷은 잘되거든ㄴ요
<yemharc> ftp.daum.net 선택하세요
<yemharc> 기본 대한민국 우분투 미러인 kr.ubuntu... 서버가 죽어서 그래요
<yemharc> 카이스트 서버인데 노후화 되서 상태가 좀 안좋아요
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서 업체에 주문하려고 전화했더니 '없는 번호입니다 뚜뚜' 하는 상황이에요
<Guest68095> 아...감사합니다.
<yemharc> 한글 설정법은 아시나요?
<Guest68095> 아뇨...
<Guest68095> 시스템 관리에서
<yemharc> 일단 소프트웨어 센터 설정하시고
<yemharc> 그럼 애가 혼자 뭘 막 읽어들일거에요
<yemharc> 그거 끝나면 위쪽 작업표시줄 왼쪽에 보면
<yemharc> system 메뉴 >> 두번째거 >> language support를 여세요
<yemharc> 열면 각 언어들이 주루룩 써 있는데, 거기서 대한민국 하고 한국어 2가지를 마우스로 잡아 끌어서 제일 위로 올리고
<yemharc> install 누르세요
<yemharc> 그럼 언어팩 설치할겁니다. 그 설치가 끝나면 apply systems 누르시고
<yemharc> 재부팅하면 되요
<yemharc> 말로느 어려운데 막상 창 열고 모양 딱 보면 바로 알게 되실거에요
<Guest68095> 아 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 해보시고
<yemharc> 하다 막히는거 있으면 또 물어보세요
<yemharc> 그리고 뭔가 질문하실때엔 컴퓨터가 보여주는 에러 메세지를 같이 알려주시면 해결하기 더 편해요
<Guest68095> 아 감사합니다.
<Guest68095> 말씀해주신데로 소프트웨어 센터에서 ftp다음넷으로 했고요
<Guest68095> 언어 셋팅 하고 재부팅중입니다.
<yemharc> 중간에 에러 안났나요?
<Guest68095> 에러메세지는 안보였는데
<yemharc> 그럼 잘 된겁니다
<Guest68095> 제가 잘하고 있는지는 모르겠어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 기계는 솔직해요 :) 문제가 있으면 말해줍니다
<Guest68095> 넵 ^^ 아 정말 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 가끔 버그라는 사기를 쳐서 그렇지...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 잘 됐나요?
<Guest68095> 아 지금 로그인중입니다.
<Guest68095> 아 작업표시줄 메뉴들 영어로 나오면
<Guest68095> 실패한거죠 ?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 센터 열어보세요
<yemharc> 거기도 영어로 나오면 실패입니다
<Guest68095> 넵 지금 열었습니다.
<Guest68095> 아 실패네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 터미널이 뭔지 아세요?
<Guest68095> 열줄은 알아요
<yemharc> 네 그거 여시고
<yemharc> sudo apt-get update
<yemharc> 라고 쳐보세요
<Guest68095> 쳤지만 아무것도 화면에 안뜨네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 혹시 alt-F2 누르신?
<Guest68095> 넵
<yemharc> 아, 그럼 안보이죠;;
<yemharc> 제가 말한 터미널은 프로그램 >> 악세서리 >> 터미널...
<Guest68095> ㅎ.ㅎ ;;;
<yemharc> 요걸로 열어야 메세지를 제대로 확인 가능해서요
<Guest68095> 아 어제 처음으로 우분투를 접해서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎ
<Guest68095> 애교로 귀엽게 봐주세용  ;;
<yemharc> 처음부터 잘한사람 아무도 없어요
<yemharc> 다시 천천히 따라해보세요
<yemharc> 프로그램 >> 악세서리 >> 터미널 여시고
<yemharc> sudo apt-get update
<Guest68095> 아 된듯싶어요
<yemharc> 혼자 뭔가 막 읽어들이나요?
<Guest68095> 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다.
<Guest68095> ftp.daum.net의 주소를 알아낼 수 업습니다.
<Guest68095> 일부 인덱스 파일을 다운로드 하는데 실패해ㅅ습니다
<Guest68095> 이렇게 주루룩 나오네요
<Guest68095> 아 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ.
<yemharc> 음........ 아까 소프트웨어 센터에서 주소 넣은거 수동으로 넣으셨나요?
<Guest68095> 아뇨
<Guest68095> 밑에 리스트에서 골라서 넣었습니다.
<yemharc> 주소가 정확히 http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu  라고 나와야 하거든요
<Guest68095> 네 맞아요 링크 주소와 동일해요
<yemharc> 흠......... 제쪽에서 체크했는데 서버가 다운된건 아니고 멀쩡한데...
<Guest68095> 제가 잘 못한것 같아요
<yemharc> 우분투 컴 인터넷은 잘 된다고 하셨죠?
<Guest68095> 네
<Guest68095> 제가 자리를 좀 비워야할것 같아요
<Guest68095> 정말 오늘 많이 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 네
<Guest68095> 다시 자리오면 적어주신 글들
<Guest68095> 다시 위에서부터 정독해서 해볼게요
<Guest68095> 정말 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 네, 천천히 하세요
<ndsin> 질문있음
<ndsin> 리눅스에서 crontab에 /root/test.sh 파일을 등록해서 하루에 1번 가동되도록 해놓음. 그런데 test.sh 파일 돌면 out.txt가 떨어지는데 이 경로가 상대경로로서 .sh 파일을 실행시킨 현재 경로(pwd)에 떨어지게끔 만들어져있으면, crontab에서 돌렸을때는 어디에 out.txt이 떨어질까요
<yemharc> ndsin // 설명하신대로만 생각하면 일단 pwd에 떨어질텐데, crontab 실행파일이 있는 장소에서 돌렸다고 알아듣는다면
<yemharc> /usr/bin/crontab 이겠죠
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 아 그렇겠네요
<ndsin> crontab에 떨어지겠구나...
<yemharc> ...;;
<yemharc> 그런데 결과파일을 왜 상대경로로 지정하셨나요
<ndsin> 보통은 ./test.sh 해서 현재 경로에서 돌려서 결과 떨어트리는데, 고객사쪽에서 갑자기 crontab에서 돌리려면 어떻게 해야 되냐고 물어봐서 생각해보니까 상대경로라서.......
<yemharc> 흠
<ndsin> crontab에 넣고 돌려야 하는 프로그램이 아니었거든요
<ndsin> 스크립트
<Guest68095> 아 인터넷자체가 안되네요
<yemharc> 차라리 퍼미션을 755로 바꾸고 절대경로 세팅한 다음 스크립트를 /usr/share/bin 같은데에 넣는건 어떤가요
<yemharc> 그게 더 깔끔할거같은데
<yemharc> Guest*** // 인터넷 연결을 하시고 아까 설명대로 다시 해 보세요 : )
<ndsin> 고정적으로 돌려야하는 스크립트가 아니라서 굳이 추후에 어떻게 해야될지는 생각 안해도 되서 다행임..
<ndsin> 걍 요청하면 고정경로 때려박아도 되는데 그냥 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 음 뭐어, 그렇게 '이거랑 연동되는데 어디 떨어지는겨?!' 하는 상황이 발생하면 which 명령어이름 을 활용합시다 : )
<ndsin> 그런데 반대로 crontab 을 실행한 유저의 홈 디렉토리에 떨어질 가능성도 있는거 같네요
<yemharc> 스크립트 내용에 따라 다르겠죠
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 지금 당장 해봐야겠네요
<ndsin> 에잇 해보는게 속시원하지..
<yemharc> 상대경로를 말 그대로 pwd로 지정했을 경우랑, . 으로 지정된 경우 2가지겠죠
<yemharc> pwd가 됐다면 크론탭에, . 이라면 root에 떨어지겠네요
<ndsin> 확인을 했는데
<ndsin> crontab을 실행한 유저의 홈 디렉토리에 결과가 떨어지네요
<yemharc> 자기 홈 디렉토리에서 실행했을때요? 아니면 어디서 실행해도?
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 그러네요
<ndsin> 아마
<yemharc> pwd라고 하셨으니 실행한 위치 pwd가 $HOME라면 홈디렉이겠지만
<ndsin> 경로는 상관없을껍니다
<yemharc> $HOME/abc 라면 abc에 떨어지는거잖아요?
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 그러고보니 그것도 확인을 해봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 그래서 crontab에서 실행했다 = /usr/share/crontab 실행 == /usr/share/output.txt가 된다
<yemharc> 라는 결론이었던거죠
<ndsin> 그건 아닐듯
<ndsin> 아마도 예상대로 홈이 맞을텐데
<ndsin> 1분만 기다려주세요 36분에 걸어놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 스크립트를 어떻게 짜셨는지를 모르니 그냥 예상답변만 주룩주룩인지라..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런게 이럴게 아니라
<ndsin> 현재 경로가 /root/ 라면 ./test.sh 하거나 /home/test/test.sh 해도 /root에 떨어지게끔 만들어놨었거든요
<yemharc> 그냥 절대경로로 $HOME 지정해주면 한큐에 끝나는거 아닌가요 (..........)
<ndsin> 뭐 그렇게 하면 되는건데 그냥 crontab 동작시 어디를 현재 경로로 인식하는지가 궁금해서 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 어, 저기 잠깐만요!
<yemharc> 그 경로 말하신게 자신의 현재위치가 아니라 ./test냐 불라불라/test냐 인 거였습니까;;
<ndsin> 자신의 현재 위치가 맞습니다
<ndsin> 왜냐면 out.txt이 현재 경로에 떨어지게끔 되어있어서 ./ 로 설정이 되어있음
<ndsin> ./out.txt로 떨어지게끔 해놨던거라서요
<shriekout> ndsin, crontab 소스 분석해주세요
<yemharc> 제가 못알아듣고 있는건가요 핀트가 어긋난건가요;;
<ndsin> 흠... 제가 말을 잘못한거인지도...
<yemharc> 그러니까.... 일단 제가 말한건 pwd로 찍혀 나오는 현재 위치에 파일이 떨어지지 않겠느냐.......였는데
<ndsin> shriekout 소스 분석 대가로 5장 원합니다
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 지금 말씀하시는걸 보면 test.sh의 pwd를 기준으로 떨어진다.........라는 느낌인지라
<shriekout> =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 오천원 =0=
<shriekout> ndsin, 분석해주시면... 5천원 드리겠습니다. =3
<ndsin> pwd로 찍혀 나오는 현재 위치에 파일이 떨어지지않겠느냐 <--- 이 말입니다 ㅎㅎ;;;;;
<ndsin> yemharc 하신 말씀대로 이해를 했는데 제가 말을 좀 이상하게해서 ㅎㅎ;;;
<ndsin> shriekout 음....너무 거금이라 감당할 수 없습니다 거절하겠습니다
<yemharc> 아..........그럼 무조건 root에 떨어진다고 하신건 수정하신 다음의 이야기였던건가요?
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 무조건 root는 아니고 음...
<ndsin> root 권한으로 실행하면 crontab을 실행한 경로가 /root 현재 경로가 root가 되고 test 계정으로 하면 /home/test 계정이 현재 경로가 되네요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 한마디로 $HOME이 타겟이네요
<yemharc> .........이미 상대경로가 아니잖습니까?!
<yemharc> (<- 대체 뭐가 문제였던건지도 햇갈리기 시작했다. 여긴 누구? 나는 어디? pwd는 왜 dwp더라더라라라라...)
<suapapa> present working directory
<Guest21050> 안녕하세요
<Guest21050> 궁금한게 있습니다 ;; 도와주세요
<Guest21050> 작업표시줄의 프로그램 위치 시스템에 마우스를 클릭해도
<Guest21050> 하단 메뉴들이 안나와요 ;
<yemharc> 네에
<yemharc> 그냥 클릭해도 반응이 없나요?
<Guest21050> 네 ;;
<Guest21050> 업데이트중에 컴이 멈춰서
<yemharc> 거기 말고 다른곳에 우클릭이라던지 하면 뭔가 반응은 하나요?
<Guest21050> 강제로 리셋한후부터 안나오네요 ;;
<Guest21050> 네
<yemharc> 흠
<Guest21050> 다른곳 우클릭은 반응해요
<yemharc> 가장 간단한 방법은
<Guest21050> 다시 설치란 말은 ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> alt+F2 누르셔서 xterm
<yemharc> 터미널을 여시고
<Guest21050> 넵
<Guest21050> 저 혹시 yemharc님 아까
<yemharc> sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel
<Guest21050> 한글안되서
<yemharc> 끝나면 sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아까 한글설정 하시던 분이시군요
<Guest21050> 소프트웨어 센터에서
<Guest21050> ftp서버 다음 알려주신분인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Guest21050> 아 덕분에
<Guest21050> 해결됐어요 ^^
<yemharc> 잘 해결됐나요?
<Guest21050> 아 네 정말 감사합니다.
<Guest21050> 님아니었으면
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ. 이번거는 업뎃중에 끊겼다는거 보니 그냥 패키지 설치중에 끊겨서 잘못된거니까요
<Guest21050> 하루종일 계속 우분투 설치만 했을거에요
<yemharc> 아........... 그냥 sudo apt-get install gnome-panel 일단 해보세요
<Guest21050> 네 다 했어요
<yemharc> 뭐라고 하나요?
<yemharc> 그냥 패키지 받고 설치하던가요?
<Guest21050> 패키지 목록을
<Guest21050> 읽는중입니다...완료
<Guest21050> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다 완료
<Guest21050> 패키지는 이미 최신버젼입니다.
<yemharc> 넵 그럼 다시
<yemharc> sudo apt-get remove gnome-panle
<yemharc> panel;;
<Guest21050> 패키지를 찾을수 없습니다....
<yemharc> 잉
<Guest21050> gnome-panle 패키지를 찾을수 없습니다...라고 나오네요
<yemharc> 아뇨 오타;; panel이에요
<yemharc> panle라고 되어있잖아요
<Guest21050> 패키지를 지우는중입니다
<Guest21050> 트리거를 처리하는중입니다
<Guest21050> 하이컬러 아이콘 theme에 대한 트리거를 처리하는중입니다.. 여기까지
<Guest21050> 나왔어요
<yemharc> 문제 없으면 '패키지가 삭제되었습니다' 식의 말을 해줄거에요
<yemharc> 그럼 제대로 삭제된겁니다. 그리고 제대로 삭제가 되면
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel 해주세요
<Guest21050> 삭제라는 말은 없고 처리중이란말만 뜨고
<yemharc> 이 과정은 쉽게 말해서 같은 프로그램인데 설치중에 문제가 생겨서 지워버리고 재설치하는거에요
<Guest21050> 명령어 입력상태로 빠져나왔어요
<yemharc> 마지막에 뭐라고 하나요?
<Guest21050> 하이컬러 아이콘 theme에 대한 트리거를 처리하는 중입니다....라고요 ;;
<yemharc> 음
<Guest21050> 제가 지식이 없어서
<Guest21050> ㅠ.ㅠ 보이는데로 적고는 있는데 ...
<yemharc> dpkg -l |grep gnome-panel   (-l 은 L입니다)
<Guest21050> 네
<Guest21050> 그렇게 했어요
<yemharc> 뭐가 뜨나요
<Guest21050> 이름 버젼 설명
<Guest21050> ++-======================
<Guest21050> 아래로 정보들이 나오는것 같아요...
<Guest21050> 그냥 다시 설치할까요 ㅠ_ㅠ ;
<yemharc> 음... 이거 괜히 복잡하게 가는거 같군요
<Guest21050> 아 근데 재미있네요
<Guest21050> 정말 재미있네요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel  해보세요   --reinstall에서 앞에건 - (마이너스) 두개입니다
<Guest21050> 패키지를 푸는 중입니다.
<Guest21050> 트리거를 처리하는 중입니다.
<Guest21050> 설정하는 중입니다... 그리고 명령어 프롬프트 상태로 빠졌어요
<yemharc> 이제 로그아웃 아니면 리붓
<Guest21050> 넵
<Guest21050> 다시 올게용
<Guest44935> yemharc님
<yemharc> sp
<yemharc> 네
<Guest44935> 리부팅하고 나니
<yemharc> 음.... 저 야근이라 밥 먹으러 가야겠네요;;; 한 30분 있다 다시 올게요.
<yemharc> 문제점 있으면 적어놔 주세요
<Guest44935> 패널에서 OAFIID:GNOME_FASTUSERSWITCH APPLET를
<Guest44935> 읽는데 문제가 발생했습니다.
<Guest44935> 삭하겠습니다. 그냥 놔두겠습니까
<shriekout> 오류인데...
<Guest44935> 그 창이 뜨고요
<shriekout> 한번씩 그래요
<Guest44935> 프로그램 메뉴는 클릭하면 아무것도 안뜨고
<Guest44935> 그래도 시스템창은 아까는 아무것도 안떴는데
<shriekout> 로그아웃 했다가 다시 오면 괜찮아질 가능성... 98%.. 나머지... 2%는... 암울...
<Guest44935> 이번에는 몇게 뜨네요
<Guest44935> 아...
<Guest44935> 우분투사용하다보면
<Guest44935> 항상 오류가 생길수 있는 소지가 있는건가요?
<Guest44935> 다시 설치해볼까봐요...
<Guest44935> 우분투계속 사용하기로 마음먹었어요
<shriekout> 최소한 블루스크린은 안 떠요 =3
<Guest44935> 저 한가지 더 물어봐도 되나요?
<shriekout> 전... 지금... 약 4년째 리눅스만 사용중... ms 윈도우 안 씀 =3
<Guest44935> 아 오늘 좋은 분들 만나서
<Guest44935> 용기가 생기네요 ^_^
<shriekout> :)
<Guest44935> 열심히 공부해볼려구요
<Guest44935> 아 한가지 정말 궁금한데요
<Seony> Guest44935: 나중에 시간 나시면 http://jswlinux.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<Guest44935> 아 네 꼭 읽을게요
<Guest44935> 제가 국세청 이세로 사이트에서
<Guest44935> 전자세금계산서발급서비스를 이용하는데요
<Guest44935> 우분투 파이어폭스로
<Guest44935> 들어가보니
<Guest44935> 보안패치가 안되서 ....
<Guest44935> 사용을 못하고 있는데
<Guest44935> 그건 해결방법이 있나요?
<shriekout> 정부기관 사이트 사용은 좀... 암울해요
<shriekout> 대한민국 정부기관들은 IE만 호환이 되게끔 되어 있어서...
<shriekout> 대부분 사용이 좀... 불편할거예요... 좀... 굉장히 일지도... =ㅅ=
<Guest44935> 고맙습니다. 정말 많은 도움이 됐습니다.
<Guest44935> 그리고 링크걸어주신 글은 바로 읽었습니다. 우분투 다시 설치하고 자주 뵙겠습니다. ^^
<Seony> :)
<Guest44935> 다들 즐거운 주말보네세요. 마치 옛날 하이텔 모뎀접속해서 이야기하는 기분이라 너무 즐거웠습니다. 안녕히 계세요
<Seony> 날씨가 너무 더워서 죽겠네요...
<lexlove> 매지님 어서오세요
<MK-BB> -_-)\
<lexlove> MK-BB님도 하이~~ ^^
<shriekout> lexlove, 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> ^^
<shriekout> lexlove, 스토커에게 걸리셨군요 :)
<lexlove> 스토커?????
<lexlove> 아....감기요... ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 주위를 얼쩡되다가.. 이때다 싶으면 덮썩
<shriekout> :)
<lexlove> 네 ^^;;; 잔병치레가 많은 편이라서 많이 친해요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 5월부터 계획한 일이 있어서 그전에 몸에 약간의 이상을 검사해보려고 해요
<lexlove> 그런데 감기까지 걸려있어서 걱정이에요. 내일 병원에 가야하거든요
<shriekout> 흠
<shriekout> 계획하신 일이 잘 되시길 :)
<lexlove> 작년에 건강검진했는데 이상이 있다고 다시 검사하라는 연락을 받았어요 암인줄 알고 엄청 놀래서 갔더니 암 전전단계 검사래요 ㅋ
<shriekout> 헛
<lexlove> 재검사후 결과가 괜찮게 나와서 3개월 후 재검사하자고 하더라구요 그게 내일이에요
<MK-BB> Seony purple서버 다시 조인해봐요 리버스로 잡일거임
<Seony> 바쁨
<shriekout> 전전단계... 정기검사를 꾸준히 받으셔야겠네요.
<MK-BB> -_-)
<lexlove> Seony, 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> 그냥 검사 말고 조금 디테일한 검사를 받아보니.. 검사만으로도 사람을 반쯤 죽여놓더군요
<lexlove> 진짜 병이 있는 사람들은 그 많은 검사들을 어떻게 버티는건지....
<MK-B> -_-)
<MK-B> ÀÌÁ¦ ÁøÁ¤µÈ°Ç°¡
<shriekout> 아... 그런 검사들... 전 한번도 받아본적이 없어서..
<MK-BB> lexlove ㅎㅎㅎ 건강검진이 그럼...
<MK-BB> 언제해도 웃긴
<MK-BB> team1ab @ ubuntu ~ $ -_-)////......
<MK-BB> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<lexlove> MK-BB, 건강검진이 건강검진이에요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 음...이상하게 hanirc 접속이 안되네요. 저만 그런걸까요?
<lexlove> hanirc로 접속하지 않아서 모르겠어요 ^^;'
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 전 아예 피진에 두개 irc 자동로그인을 해 놓아서요.
<shriekout> purple.hanirc.org/6668
<MK-BB> jincreator ddos가 흠
<MK-BB> purple.hanirc.org 6665 로 접속해보세요
<MK-BB> 6665 나 6666이 제일 잘될때가 많음
<jincreator> 그동안 irc.hanirc.org 썼는데 한번 해보겠습니다.
<lexlove> 파이썬 공부하다가 한동안 시험공부한다고 손을 땠더니 다 잊어버렸나봐요 다시 공부하는데 통 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 역시 꾸준히 해야하는 듯;;;
<MK-BB> 아 샤워하구 클라스 가야하는데
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> http://twitpic.com/4l082h
<MK-BB> 아 아침을 이걸로 먹었으니
<MK-BB> 쩝
<lexlove> 부실하게 드셨군요
<jincreator> 오, 접속 잘 되는군요. 앞으로도 이 주소 사용해야겠습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 정말 부실하네요. 건강 생각하셔야죠. 그런데...왜 저는 과자 뒤로 윈도가 보일까요?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 폐인의 증거죠
<jincreator> 아, 저도 다음주면 시험이네요.
<MK-BB> jincreator 윈도7쓰니까 그렇겠지요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 우분투 안쓴지가 10.04 뒤로
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 우분투 처음 썼을때가 8.04
<MK-BB> 한 2-3년됬내요
<yemharc> 8.04나온지가 그렇게 오래됬던가요 (....)
<MK-BB> 08년 4월에 나왔으니요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 8.04 금방나왔을때부터 우분투에 접한
<lexlove> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9cPLtKoV2Y
<MK-BB> lexlove 티아라 좋아합니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아님 아이유도 괜찮구
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 저는 여자니깐 남자가수 좋아할래요
<MK-BB> 아니됨!! 여자여도 아이돌 좋아해도됨
<MK-BB> 남자 아이돌
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 나이라는 걸 무시하지 못하겠어요. 조용한 노래가 좋아요
<jincreator> lexlove 여성분이셨군요.
<lexlove> 물론 요새 노래도 좋아하는 게 있긴 하지만..
<MK-BB> 아 전 이번에 차를 2대 바꿨는데....
<lexlove> ^^; 나이 많은 여성이랍니다.
<MK-BB> 차에 스피커가 그리 좋은지 오늘 알았어요.ㅠ
<lexlove> 저번에 보여줬던 차 멋있던데 바꾸신건가요?
<MK-BB> 제가 어떤걸 보여드렸지요
<MK-BB> (제가 차가 집에 4대도 넘게있어서.ㅠ)
<lexlove> 어떤거였더라.. 블로그에서 봤어요. 이런 보여준게 아니라 본거군요
<MK-BB> 차가 2년되서 바꿔줄 타임..흠
<lexlove> 황금색 비슷한 거????
<MK-BB> lexlove 아 X5 그건 제가 겨울에 갔을때....
<MK-BB> lexlove 그레이겠지요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 히히히
<MK-BB> 겨울에 갔을때 신형으로 싹 바꿔주고 왔어요
<MK-BB> 이번에 지른차는
<lexlove> 글쿠나... 저는 제차 오래 탈려면 도색한번 해야할 거 같은데
<MK-BB> 한정판... 5000대인가 밖에 안나온느거
<MK-BB> 후훗
<lexlove> 부자시구나... ^^
<MK-BB> 아뇨
<MK-BB> 부자는 아니구요
<MK-BB> 먹구 살만큼만 있습니다
<lexlove> 제기준에는 그건 부자에요 하하..
<lexlove> 이래서 제가 돈을 못버는 거라고 하더군요...
<MK-BB> 절때부자아님
<lexlove> 네 알겠어요 ^^
<yemharc> 재밌는게 걸렸네요...
<MK-BB> 너땜누에 내가슴은. ~~
<MK-BB> 이화살은 트러블 트러블 트러블
<shriekout> 저... 카푸치노...
<shriekout> 맞나... 맛있겠다... 노래는 안 들리고... 저거 먹고 싶... =ㅅ=
<lexlove> 저는 아메리카노를 제일 좋아해요. 그래서 아직 예쁜 그림이 그려진 카푸치노를 마셔본 적이 없네요 ^^
<lexlove> 그리고 우리동네에는 저렇게 그려주는 곳 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 전 에스프레소를 제일 좋아해요.
<shriekout> 저도 한 번도 못 먹어봤어요
<shriekout> 전... 카라멜 마끼야또 =3
<lexlove> 아놔 이제는 cp명령어도 잘 못쓰네요 >.<
<jincreator> 이전에 mv 잘못썼다가 노틸러스 검색 돌린 적이 있었죠^^;
<shriekout> rm.dd
<shriekout> 이거 해보세요
<shriekout> 시스템 다 날아간데요 =3
<lexlove> 지우라구요? ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/04/15/2011041501343.html?news_top
<yemharc> rm -rf / 는 막혔습니다. 허나 rm -rf * 는 살아있죠. 눈 가리고 야옹............
<yemharc> 아..........이게 농협 전산망의 진실이군요
<jincreator> 이전에 포럼 글에서 리브레오피스(libre~) 패키지 지우려고 sudo apt-get remove lib*하신 분을 보았습니다.
<yemharc> ..............
<yemharc> 애도를 표합니다
<lexlove> 파이썬 import 공부중인데 wikidoc에서는 윈도우용으로 설명을 하네요..
<fffff_> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<fffff_> 여기가 머하는 곧인가요?
<lexlove> import를 하면 해당 파일이 없다고 해서 지시하는 위치로 파일을 복사하려고 하는데 우째 복사명령어가 이리도 어려울까요
<fffff_> 여기서 질문하고 그래도 돼나요>?
<shriekout> 잘 안되면... 파이썬 모듈을 짜버리세요
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<fffff_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<fffff_> 몰라서요 ~ 알려주세요~
<fffff_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 모듈 공부하는 거잖아요 ㅠㅠ 왠지 놀리시는 거 같아요
<shriekout> 여긴 우분투 리눅스 한국 사용자 방입니다.
<shriekout> fffff_, http://ubuntu.or.kr
<shriekout> 제가 놀리다니... 컴맹이... ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> fffff_ http://jswlinux.com/rules.html   ubuntu-ko 사용자 방의 기본 규칙입니다. 잘 지켜주세요 : )
<fffff_> 네
<jincreator> 농협 정말 어처구니가 없네요.
<shriekout> rm.dd 가...
<shriekout> 기자가 잘 못 받아 적었거나...
<jincreator> 그리고 기자는 더 어처구니가 없고요.
<yemharc> 실무 관리자가 한거면 경력 끝난거고, 비전문가가 한거라면 명백한 보안사고군요
<jincreator> 근데 애초에 실제 서버 관리에서 이런 극악의 명령어를 내릴 일이 없다는 걸 생각해보면 고의성이 드러나는 거 아닌가 싶네요.
<shriekout> 저거... 채팅하다가 그랬을 수도 있다는 설이 있습니다.
<shriekout> 채팅하다가... 터미널인지 모르고... 그.ㅇㅇ
<shriekout> 이렇게 쓰다가... =33
<lexlove> 해석이 아주 멋진걸요 ^^
<shriekout> alias를 건거라면... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> '모든 파일 삭제’를 의미하는 명령어 'rm.dd'?? rm -rf / 또는 dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda 일텐데 잘못 받아적으신듯..
<shriekout> 이런 의견이 있었는데...
<shriekout> 현재 심정이 가는건... "rm.dd라는 이름으로 alias를 건 것이 아닐까 싶네요. 저도 그런식으로 종종 해서...” 나도 그생각 잠깐 했었음 ㅎㅎ"
<shriekout> 이런식으로... =ㅅ=
<lexlove> 복사 안된 이유를 알았어요
<lexlove> 루트가 아니어서에요 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> cp *.* 해야 하는데 cp.dd 한 건 아니고요?
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어이쿠 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 페이스북 처음 할때는 재밌더만... 이제 재미없... =ㅅ=;;;
<lexlove> 그르게요
<lexlove> 여기가 더 나은듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 글이 안올라오면 쓸쓸해지고 글이 너무 많이 업뎃 되면 정신이 없어요
<lexlove> 그리고 컴퓨터에서 수다를 떨어야하는가 하는 회의도 듭니다.
<shriekout> 그죠...
<shriekout> 뭔가... 덕후같은 느낌... =ㅅ=;;;
<lexlove> 우리는 덕후 비슷하긴 하지만 아직 덕후는 아니라고 우기고 싶다는...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 공부를 하지만 해커는 아닙니다..................  아닌거 맞잖아?!  우겨도 될거같아요 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그럼요 크게 끄덕끄덕
<lexlove> 애고 겨우겨우 복사함...
<shriekout> 오... 이 시간쯤 되면 심심하다고 채팅하자고... 피진 네이트온 깔게 만든 친구가...
<shriekout> 몇 일전에 선 보더니... 아예 안 나타남... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 차였다... ㅠㅅㅠ
<shriekout> 나보고 네이트온 메신저 깔라고 갈굴때는 언제고... 이젠 헌신짝 처럼 버리는구나 ㅠㅅㅠ
<yemharc> 아....... 뭔가 솔로부대 표어를 만들 수가 없는 상황이네요...   채.......채팅은 혼자 해야 타자가 는다.....?
<lexlove> 매지님 말씀에 얼릉 피진 네이트온 켜봤네요 ㅋ
<shriekout> 전부 로그오프지 않나요?
<shriekout> 전 그래요 ㅠㅅㅠ
<lexlove> 8명 있어요 다만 말을 안걸죠
<yemharc> 전 7명이 씨는데 다들 [다른 용무 중]이군요 (..........)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 8명중 6명 다른용무중
<shriekout> 전부 바쁘군요...
<lexlove> 울 irc 사람들 중 써니님만 네이트온 친구에요
<shriekout> 저만 잉여... ㅠㅠ
<fffff_> 안녕하세요 도움이 필요 해서 왔는데요
<yemharc> 네 말씀하세요
<fffff_> openssl 이 svn 을 설치 할때 반드시 필요 한가요>?
<fffff_> 아직 미숙한 초보라서요.. ;;
<shriekout> 아뇨
<shriekout> 그냥 svn만 설치하셔도 되요
<lexlove> 어렵게 복사를 했지만 gedit 파이썬 콘솔에서는 import를 사용할 수 없다는 것만 알게 됐어요.
<shriekout> 보안을 위한다면 openssl 까시면 되고요
<fffff_> sp
<fffff_> 네
<lexlove> 먼저 자러갑니다.
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<jincreator> 네. 안녕히주무세요.
<fffff_> 그러면요 openssl 이 어떻건가요? 무엇을 의미하는지 잘모르겠습니다...
<shriekout> 인증서 같은거예요
<jincreator> 쉽게 말하자면 통신을 암호화해서 하는 겁니다.
<fffff_> 감사합니다~
<shriekout> svn 컴파일 옵션중에...
<shriekout> --with-openssl 이라는 옵션이 있군요
<shriekout> fffff_, 구글신께 물어보시면... 빠른 답변을 받으실 수 있습니다.
<shriekout> http://www.google.com/search?q=openssl+svn&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ko-KR:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a#q=openssl+svn&hl=ko&client=iceweasel-a&rls=org.mozilla:ko-KR:unofficial&prmd=ivns&lr=lang_ko&sa=X&ei=AV2oTfjNHYG-uwPJ7q2WCg&ved=0CBYQuAE&fp=97ab5c09700a93c8
<jincreator> shriekout iceweasel 사용하시나봐요.
<shriekout> 넵
<jincreator> 혹시 데비안인가요?
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 데뱐 시드 사용합니다.
<jincreator> iceweasel firefox4기반 나왔나요?
<yemharc> shriekout // 요샌 우분투 deb하고 호환 잘 되나요?
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 일단 데비안 실험버전에는 그놈3와 파이어폭스4가 나왔구요
<shriekout> 우분투 deb와 호환이라...
<shriekout> 잘되죠
<shriekout> 제가 쓰는 범위에서는 특별히 문제되는게 없었습니다.
<yemharc> 역시 런치패드의 힘이군요.....
<shriekout> 그리고, 일반적으로
<shriekout> 우분투 패키지가 데비안 패키지를 싱크하는 경우가 많아서...
<shriekout> 우분투가 데비안에 의존적이라고 보는게...
<shriekout> 데비안 패키지를 우분투에서 가져가죠
<yemharc> 의존적이긴 한데 런치패드 나오기 전에는 의존이라기보다 기생에 가까웠죠...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 피드백도 안하고 deb 끌어다 쓰면 에러나고...
<shriekout> 그것 때문에 좀 말들이 많았었는데... 지금은 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 그런것때문에 말이 많아서 런치패드가 나왔는데
<shriekout> 데비안에서 빼가기만 할 뿐 한번도 데비안에 기여한적 없는 우분투라고... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이게 어느샌가 각 리눅스 배포판들을 묶는 버그리포팅 사이트가 되어 있더군요
<shriekout> 뭐... 저야... 어느쪽이건... 개발자 분들께서 끌어다 주시면 감사할 뿐 :)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 감사하죠 :)
<shriekout> :)
<yemharc> 음.... 11.04에선 APU지원이 좀 더 좋아지려나요.
<yemharc> 10.10에선 아직 그렇게 만족스럽지가 않네요. ATI 까탈리스크(...)도 10.x대라 드라이버도 불안정하고
<yemharc> 뭣보다 broadcom 유선 디바이스가 매우 불안정해요
<shriekout> 근데... 그게...
<yemharc> 유선으로 하면 커널패닉을 일으키는군요
<shriekout> 상업적 패키지라...
<yemharc> 그게 문제죠.
<jincreator> 리눅스에서 nvidia 옵티머스 기술이 안되는 게 전 개인적으로 아쉽더군요.
<yemharc> 그래도 많이 나아지긴 했죠. 옛날엔 startx 쳐놓고 엔터를 못 눌렀으니............
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> broadcom은 자사 리눅스용 드라이버를 오픈소스화한다고 들었는데 잘못 기억하고 있는 걸까요?
<yemharc> 실제로 오픈소스화 하긴 했습니다.......라기보다 일단 소스공개는 했어요
<yemharc> 근데 아직 GPL로 전환이 안되있어서 말이죠
<yemharc> 덕분에 일단 건져올려서 컴파일 해서 올려봤는데 유선쪽 커널패닉은 여전하더군요
<yemharc> 펌웨어도 같이 끌어다 써서 그런지 문제가 좀 많아요
<yemharc> 펌웨어는 윈도버전밖에 없는지라..........
<jincreator> 이만 자러갑니다. 빨리 자라는 어머님의 압박이...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 들어가세요
<jincreator> 네. 안녕히계세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-16
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Drake> hanirc 안들어가지넹..
<leehyunin> Drake, 저도 들어갈 수 없어요 엉엉
<Drake> 헐
<Drake> leehyunin // /server ddos.hanirc.org 8080
<jincreator> Drake purple.hanirc.org에 포트 6665정도로 해보세요.
<Drake> 음?
<jincreator> hanirc가 여러 주소가 있는데 이 주소는 해외 접속에 주로 쓰이는 주소로 알고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 저도 어제 접속이 안되고 있었는데 여기서 다른 분들이 알려주셨어요.
<Drake> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Drake> 예수님의 복음이 택배로 왔다는건 뭔가요
<jincreator> ???
<Drake> 택배라고 해서 나가봤더니 예수님의 복음이래요
<leehyunin> 푸하하하
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 끝나서 이만 갑니다.
<Drake> 아오
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Drake> 으앙
<jincreator> 으헉! 키를 잘못 눌렀다가 화면 전체가 역상이 되었네요!
<Drake> ?
<jincreator> 키를 잘못 눌렀다가 화면 색이 반전되었다는 뜻입니다.
<Drake> 음
<jincreator> 실수로 화면 색을 반전시키는 단축키를 누른 것 같습니다.
<Drake> ... 그런것도 있구나.. 리눅스는..
<jincreator> 원래 윈도도 있습니다.
<jincreator> 장애인을 위한 지원은 요즘 운영체제에는 다 포함되어 있죠.
<Drake> 글쿤요
<Drake> 아웅
<Drake> 컵라면을 먹을까 순대를 먹을까
<ndsin> 순대
<jincreator> 앗! 돌아왔습니다!
<Drake> 음
<Drake> ㅊㅋ
<jincreator> 컴피즈에서 보니 super+m이 화면 음화군요.
<jincreator> 컵라면과 순대를 같이 드세요.
<Drake> 걍 컵라면을 먹을까 나가서 순대를 먹을까 고민하고 있었는데
<Drake> 순대를 사와서 컵라면하고 먹는게 좋겠군요
<Drake> 흐음...
<Drake> 아이폰에 시스템 영역을 4G로 잡아놓았더니 편하네요
<Drake> 제기랄 아잉폰 또 다운됐네
<imsu> Seony 아홉시 이십팔분 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 츅가부르다 삑사리났습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 오
<Drake> 삑사리
<Seony> Dream Theater 좋아하시는 분?
<Drake> 오 극장꿈
<Drake> awake 정도..
<Seony> Scenes from a memory는 안좋앙하시구요?
<Drake> image and words 곡들 좋아해요
<imsu> 삑사리.. 아오 쪽팔령 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 킁킁 모르는거다 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 으아니
<imsu> drake 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진짜 Scenes from a memory는 언제 들어도 명반... 한곡에 1시간이 넘는데도 질리질 않으니...
<Drake> 드림시아타를 모르시다니
<imsu> 먹는거 아니면 취급안합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 세계 최고의 Progressive Heavy Metal Group인데, Bassist가 한국계야...
<Seony> Scenes From A Memory라는 앨범은 한 곡으로 이루어져있는데 무려 1시간 17분짜리지.
<Drake> 간만에 octavarium이나 들어봐야지
<Seony> 드림씨어터 앨범은 하나도 안뺴놓고 다 샀는데 앨범 또 새로 안나오나 궁금하네요.
<imsu> 킁킁
<Seony> 아... 존 포트노이 탈퇴해서...
<imsu> 헙헙
<Seony> imsu: 근데 그 1시간 17분짜리 앨범은, 앨범 전체가 하나의 스토리로 짜여져있어...
<Drake> 사실은
<Seony> 근데 그 스토리가 무지 재밌어서 세계 헤비메틀 역사계에 길이 남을 명반으로 꼽히지..
<imsu> 오 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 대강의 줄거리를 얘기해보자면, 어떤 남자가 꿈에 자꾸만 어떤 여자가 계속 나타나.
<Drake> 전 프로그레시브보단 멜로딕메탈을 좋아하는편이라
<Seony> 그래서 궁금하다 못해 최면술사를 찾아가거든...
<Seony> 알고보니까 그 여자가 전생에 자기 애인이었는데,
<Seony> 둘 사이를 시기하는 형 때문에 둘 다 죽었어.
<imsu> 니가 자꾸나타나~~~~
<Seony> 나중에 최면에서 깨어나서 집으로 돌아갔는데,
<Drake> Rage against the machine
<imsu> 어디서 들어본??ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 기계에 대한 분노
<Seony> 최면술사가 집으로 찾아와서 자길 죽여. 알고보니 그 최면술사가 전생의 자기 형이었어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 소설이넹 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 아주아주 유명한 앨범이야.
<Seony> 한시간 20분 내내 줄창 들어도 안질리는 수준이지 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=baseball_new&no=5266703&page=1&bbs=
<imsu> 오 ...
<Seony> IT하는 분 중에 이런 분도 ㅎㅎ http://icecreamie.tistory.com/
<Drake> 어?
<Drake> 어어?
<imsu2> 저도 하나 사주십숑 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭘?
<imsu2> 저 지하철이라 팅겼습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu2> 앨범 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 전 아이돌가수가 좋은뎅
<Drake> black eyed peas같은
<imsu2> 으흐흐
<Seony> 음... 악기연주 들을 줄 모르면 재미없을텐데, 내가 한 곡만 보내줄테니까 들어보고 얘기해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu2> 하이 류소님 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 오오
<Lyuso> =)
<Drake> hanirc에서 데려옴
<Seony> 그 밴드가 유명한 건, 탁월한 연주 실력 때문도 있거든..
<Drake> 사실, 그래서 좀 싫은.. <-
<imsu2> 기타 잘칩니까 ㅋㅋ 전 기타가 좋던데 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> metallica같은 경우는 삑사리대마왕이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 저는 그냥 멜로디가 좋아서...
<Seony> 드림시어터식 멜로디가 좋아요..
<imsu2> 삑사리??
<Drake> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<Lyuso> =)
<Drake> megadeth도 좋은데
<Seony> imsu2, 숙제하는데 울 교수 때문에 제명에 못살 거 같아.
<imsu2> 저 옆에 이지적으로 생긴여자분이 ...
<Drake> 군대있을때 존나힘들때 많이 들었던.. 메가데수
<Lyuso> =)
<Seony> imsu2, 아주아주 멋진 GUI를 만들으래. 근데 만약 GUI를 안좋아하면 심플하게 만들지 말래. 대체 뭔 소린지..
<imsu2> seony 왜요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> =)
<Seony> 아니 뭐 좀 가르치고나서나 멋진거 만들으라고 하던가...
<imsu2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake> Seony // GUI는 여자가 만드는게 최고인듯
<Seony> 맨날 책에 있는 예제만 배껴서 가르치고선...
<Seony> Drake: 네 아무래도 좀 센스가... ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> =)
<imsu2> 한국형 교수 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake> 얼마전 프로그래밍 강좌 들었는데..
<Drake> 강사가.. 마우스로 프로그래밍 하던데요
<Drake> 정말 멋진 강사에요
<imsu2> seony 머 만드시게요??ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu2: 그냥 간단한 자바 GUI
<Drake> swing?
<imsu2> 마우스로요??
<Seony> 네. 뻔하죠 뭐. 자바 GUI라...
<Drake> zz
<Lyuso> =)
<Drake> ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 마우스
<imsu2> 그게 되나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu2: 아니 그냥 파일을 읽어서 나열하고 상품 사진을 보여주고 갯수를 입력해서 얼마입니다 보여주는 그런거..
<imsu2> 멋지다 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> delphi xe에서 걍 마우스로 컴포넌트 몇개 갖다놓고 코딩은 아주잠깐.. <-
<Lyuso> =)
<imsu2> 으흐흐
<Seony> 울 유닉스 교수는 path를 어떻게 거는지 몰라서 마우스로 긁던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu2> ㅋㅋ 딱 제 수준인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유닉스 수업 때, 자기가 뭘 다운받아서 컴파일해서 설치를 했는데, 어딨는지 못찾아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나중에 헤매다 찾았는데, 패스가 안걸려서 실행이 안되는데 문제는 ./ 할 줄도 몰라...
<Seony> 나중에는 echo $PATH 해서 그거 마우스로 긁어다 끝에 현재 디렉토리 넣던데.. ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> =)
<Drake> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> EOL Exfired. connection refused.
<Seony> exfire가 무슨 단어지?
<Drake> expire는 아는데..
<Seony> 그러게요..
<Drake> 흠.. 큰불?
<Drake> extra-fire?
<Drake> 후배가 lg-cns 들어간대요..
<Drake> 이거 축하해줘야 하는건지..
<Seony> 일단 축하부터 해줘야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 다산네트워크 개발팀을 버리고 초봉만 보고 대기업 들어간다는데..
<ndsin> 다산 네트워크도 큰 기업 아닌가요? 중견
<Drake> 네 중견기업이죠
<Drake> cisco ios 카피 만드는곳인데..
<ndsin> 보니까
<Drake> 거기서 핵심 개발쪽 들어갔는데 그걸 포기하려고 하고 있어요
<ndsin> 국내 인터넷 전화 대부분 다산네트워크에서 만드는거 같던데
<ndsin> 대부분까지는 아닌가
<ndsin> 아무튼 꽤 많이
<Drake> 다산콜센터하고 다른곳요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아뇨 콜센터 말고
<ndsin> 인터넷전화기 제품
<Drake> 물론 콜센터쪽 장비도 많이 만들기도 하고..
<Drake> 전화기 클라이언트보다는 서버쪽
<ndsin> 네 그 외에도 서버쪽도 유명하죠
<ndsin> 좋은 직장이기는 한데 역시 초봉은 LGCNS가 더 나으니 음..
<ndsin> 좋은 선택이라고 봅니다
<Drake> po야근wer
<ndsin> 기술적인 면이 아니라 커리어면적에서는
<ndsin> 아는 분도 삼성소프트웨어멤버쉽 하시면서 삼성 들어갈려는 이유가 초봉 때문이더군요
<Drake> 저도 뭐 걔가 결정한 사항이니..
<Drake> 뭐라고 할 수는 없기도 하고..
<ndsin> 확실히 3000~4000에서 시작하는거하고 2000~3000에서 시작하는거하고 천지차이라서
<ndsin> 이직시에도 적용되는 사항이라...
<ndsin> 초반에 몸값 올려놓으면 이직시에도 전 직장에서 받던 대우에서 더 나은 대우 받게 되는 편이더군요
<Drake> 2800하고 3600하고 800이나 차이가 나니..
<imsu> 배터리 없당킁킁 집에서 접속.... ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 흠 역시 ui는
<Drake> 여자사람이 잘 만드는건가..
<lexlove> 그럼 남자사람이 잘하는 것이 있겠지요
<Drake> 남자새끼는 코어
<lexlove> ^^;;;
<Drake> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 ui도 못하고 코어도 못합니다. 그럼 여자사람도 남자시키도 아닌가봐요
<Drake> lexlove님은 그냥 일반인.
<lexlove> 아하, 그렇군요. 일반인   그것도 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 지금 php5.2를 arm9용으로 컴파일중입니다
<lexlove> 그런데 저는 일반인을 벗어나고 싶나봐요. 지금 공부중이에요 ^^
<Drake> 호오?
<Drake> 열심히 하시면 남자시키가 될 수 있습니다 <-
<lexlove> 앗!!!! 그건 곤란합니다.
<lexlove> 성전환을 할 수는 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 어?
<Drake> 어어?
<lexlove> 여자사람입니다
<Drake> 여왕?
<lexlove> 여왕은 아니고 그렇다고 공주도 아니고... 일반인입니다. ^^;;
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요.
<Drake> 여자사람이 리눅스라니
<lexlove> Seony, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 여자사람이라서 켜고 끄기밖에 못해요
<lexlove> Seony님 요새 많이 바쁘신거 같아요
<Drake> 하긴
<Seony> lexlove: 네. 기말이라서요..
<Drake> 00년도에 여자친구가 데비안 리눅스를 가르쳐줬었죠
<lexlove> 아 많이 바쁘시겠네요 ^^
<lexlove> 오 멋진 여자친구였군요
<Drake> ...네
<lexlove> 저도 제가 더 잘합니다. 남자라고 컴퓨터를 다 잘하는 것은 아니니까요
<Drake> x window 띄우는건 제가 했었어요
<lexlove> ^^
<Drake> 그 여자친구 덕분에 컴덕의 길로
<lexlove> 좋기도 하고 아니기도 한 곳으로 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 네
<Drake> 근데 돈은 안 되는듯..
<Seony> 대신 재미는 있잖아요.
<Drake> (돈 안되는쪽만 해서 그런가)
<lexlove> 파이썬 공부하고 있는데 wikidocs 를 보면서 하고 있거든요. wikidocs가 책보다 낫드라구요. 그런데 문제는 윈도우즈용으로 만들어져있어요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 뭐 저는 돈을 벌고 있기는 합니다.
<Drake> tasm -> turbo pascal -> gcc -> c#.net -> 다시 gpc
<Seony> 윈도우즈용이래도 크게 차이 없을껄요
<lexlove> 가르쳐줄 사람이 없어서 혼자 헤매고 있어요
<lexlove> 큰 차이는 없지만 가끔 안될때가 있어요
<Drake> dma
<Drake> 음
<lexlove> 소스상 문제는 없는데 실행시 가끔 문제가 생겨요
<Drake> 소모임에 오시면 여왕이 되실듯..
<lexlove> 여왕 안시켜주던걸요... 분도님 뵈러 한번 갔었어요
<Drake> 헐
<lexlove> 작년 10월에 갔어요
<Drake> 강분도님 담에 만나면 한 대 때려야..
<lexlove> 분도님은 많은 배려를 해주셨지만 제가 여왕이 될 재목이 아니었어요
<lexlove> 음... 가령 미모와 나이가 중요합니다. ㅋ
<Drake> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake> 미혼 / 기혼 여부가 가장 중요한듯..
<ndsin> Drake님 분도님하고 직접 만나신적 있으신가요?
<Drake> 네
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<Drake> 그저께도 만나서 한잔 했어요
<lexlove> 세미나에 참석했을때 너무 많은 분들을 한꺼번에 만나서 분도님과 임수님 빼고는 기억을 못해요..
<Drake> 임수님
<lexlove> 페북 사진하고 똑같은 김창수님도 기억합니다. ^^
<Drake> 그저께 안와서 지금도 까이고 있어요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 가까이 살면 매번 참석할텐데 안타까워요
<Drake> 음?
<Drake> 저도 멀긴 하지만 서울은 서울이라 자주 뵙는편..
<lexlove> 저는 전라남도에 있어요 광주 아래쪽;;
<Drake> 아 그렇군요
<Drake> php는 5.2랑 5.3이랑 코어가 많이 다른가..
<lexlove> 역시 블로그는 계속 글을 올려야 방문자수가 꾸준한 것 같아요
<Drake> 당연하죠
<lexlove> 한동안 게으름을 피웠더니 방문자가 줄었어요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 월드컵할 때 하루에 6,000명이 방문했었어요. 역사적인 날이었죠 ㅋ
<Drake> 헐
<lexlove> 똥습녀 아시죠?
<Drake> 네
<lexlove> 저랑 동명이인이라서 ㅋ
<Drake> 헐
<Drake> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 절 찾으러 온게 아니라 똥습녀 찾으러...
<lexlove> http://lexlove.egloos.com/10516943
<Drake> 842명..
<Drake> 전 평균 400명쯤..
<lexlove> 지금은 평균적으로 한 50명 >.<
<lexlove> 그래도 요새 파이썬 보러오는 사람들이 간혹 있네요 열심히 공부하면서 올려야겠어요
<lexlove> 개인 블로그에 400명쯤 들어간다면 대단한 블로그인데요
<Drake> 구글검색에서 많이들 들어오시더라고요
<Seony> seowon.jung@acm.org 메일 테스트 좀 부탁드립니다.
<Drake> 블로그 주소가 짧은것도 아닌데..
<Drake> http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com
<ndsin> Seony // seowon.jung@acm.org 메일 보냈습니다
<Seony> 받았습니다. 감사합니다.
<lexlove> 저도 보냈어요
<Seony> 네 받았어요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> acm.org 설명은 여기서... http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM
<lexlove> 강풀 만화가 보이네요~
<Seony> 어디서요?
<Drake> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Drake님 블로그에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주소가 저기 워드프레스 맞죠?
<Drake> 네
<Seony> 강풀만화는 옛날에 일상다반사 할 때가 짱이었는데ㅣ...
<Drake> 그러게요
<Seony> 근데 강풀씨 돈 좀 벌면서 8년인가 사귄 여친이랑 헤어지고 딴 여자랑 결혼하고 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 최고였죠
<lexlove> 돈 벌면 여자보는 눈도 달라지나봐요 ^^
<Seony> 그래서인지 평판도 좀 별로 안좋아졌죠. 괴물2 시나리오도 때려치고 ㅎㅎ.
<lexlove> 뭐 이쁜 여자가 다가오면 맘이 달라지겠지요 ^^;;;;;;
<Drake> 흠
<Seony> 전 이제 그만 자야겠습니다.
<Seony> 시간이 너무 늦어서 내일이 걱정되네요/
<lexlove> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<Drake> 내일은 일요일인데..
<Seony> 아침에 몬스터나 한 병 빨면서 가야지...
<Seony> 여기는 토요일이라서요.. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 하와이에 계세요
<Drake> 아하
<Drake> 하긴
<Drake> 친구놈도 지금
<Drake> 월화수목금금금
<lexlove> 마기노기 게임 3d에요?
<Drake> 네
<lexlove> 이 게임은 만화같군요
<Drake> 무려 국산엔진
<Drake> 카툰렌더링같지만 카툰렌더링이 아니에요
<lexlove> 그래요?
<Drake> 그때당시 펜티엄3로도 할만한 정도였으니까요..
<lexlove> 저는 와우하다가 지금은 아이온해요 물론 주중에는 못하고 주말에만 한답니다.
<lexlove> 제 주변에서 마기노기 하는 사람들이 있어서 말만 많이 들었어요 오프닝 보기는 처음이네요
<Drake> 마비노기.. 처음 나왔을 당시에 유명한 사람들도 많이 했었어요
<lexlove> 언어를 잘 다루시네요. 부러워요
<Drake> 설마요
<lexlove> 저도 이것저것 해보긴 했지만 손만 대봤어요
<lexlove> 게임에서 캐릭터의 직업을 선택할 때 나의 성격과 맞아야하듯이 언어도 나랑 맞아야하는거 같아요
<lexlove> 늦었지만 이제사 파이썬으로 낙찰을 보고 천천히 공부중입니다. 아주 천천히 ㅠㅠ
<Drake> 음
<Drake> 언어는 중요한게 아니잖아요
<lexlove> 모르겠어요 그냥 프로그래밍을 하고 싶어요
<Drake> 순서도가 가장 중요하죠
<lexlove> 그거야.. 뭐
<Drake> 뭘 할건지도 모르고 아무 언어나 하는것보단..
<lexlove> 잘 모르겠어요 스케일 큰 프로그램을 생각해보지 않아서
<Drake> 목적 하나를 정하고 해야죠
<Drake> 어느쪽으로 가든지..
<lexlove> 저는 웹쪽하곤 안맞는거 같더라구요
<lexlove> 제 블로그에도 언어영역이 있죠? 여러가지를 고려해서 파이썬으로 낙찰 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 웹도 c로 짤수도 있고요..
<Drake> 전 아무래도 c가 가장 좋은듯..
<lexlove> 거봐요 자기랑 맞는게 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> asm이랑은 안 맞는것 같아요
<Drake> 가장 오래 했지만..
<lexlove> 파이썬을 공부하고 있지만 간단한 프로그램이 필요하면 비주얼베이직 ㅠㅠ
<Drake> 비주얼베이직도 훌륭한 프로그래밍 언어에요
<lexlove> 간단한 타이머 만드는 정도의 실력밖에 안되요.. 파이썬을 꾸준히 공부해서 쓸만한 프로그램 만들고 싶어요 ^^
<Drake> 쓸만한 프로그램이라면
<Drake> 덩치가 큰 프로그램이요?
<Drake> 타이머도 자기가 필요해서 만든거고 그걸 잘 쓰고 있다면 훌륭한 프로그램이죠 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 음 저는 취미로 하는거니깐 큰 프로그램이 될지는 모르겠어요
<lexlove> 학생들을 위해서 만들었어요 일시정지 기능을 가진게 없길래..
<lexlove> 더 보완해야하는데 귀찮아요.
<lexlove> 인스톨쉴드 찾아서 설치프로그램도 만들어야하는데 그 프로그램 찾기가 쉽지 않네요
<Drake> 설치프로그램은
<Drake> NSIS란게 좋아요
<lexlove> 설마 무료는 아니죠????
<jincreator> lexlove 안녕하세요.
<Drake> 무료에요
<lexlove> 앗!!!!!!
<lexlove> jincreator님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 찾아서 해보야겠어요 ^^
<jincreator> 네,안녕하세요.
<jincreator> NSIS는...오.픈.소.스.입니다.
<Drake> http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<lexlove> 용량도 참 착하네요
<jincreator> NSIS의 N이 Nullsoft라는 회사인데 유명한 Winamp를 만든 곳이지요.
<lexlove> 오 윈앰프
<Drake> 사실
<lexlove> 옛날에 윈앰프로 인터넷 방송 아주 쪼끔 했었어요 친근한 윈앰프
<Drake> gtk도 gimp때문에 나온거고..
<Drake> nsis도 winamp때문에 나온거고..
<jincreator> 네, NSIS 또한 처음에는 윈앰프 배포용이었지만 오픈소스로 되었지요.
<lexlove> 감사합니다. ^^
<Drake> 배고파
<jincreator> 늦은 밤에 뭐 먹는 거 건강에 해롭습니다.
<Drake> 음
<Drake> 두부랑 부추랑
<lexlove> imsu, 어서오세요
<jincreator> imsu 안녕하세요.
<Drake> 임수쌤
<jincreator> 집에 도착하셨나보군요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 스타한판 하고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 임수님은
<Drake> 미남쌤이에요
<imsu> 오메 왜이러신데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 놀리지 마세유 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 우분투 한국 사용자모임에는 자칭 미남 한분과 타칭 미남 한분이 계시지요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake> 자칭 미녀와 타칭 미녀는 없나요?
<lexlove> 자칭 미남은 누군가요?
<lexlove> 분도님이신가요?
<Drake> 강분도님은 주부 아님?
<jincreator> (O.O);
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 자칭 주부 맞아요 ^^
<imsu> 이 밤이 깊군요 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 르쿠르제 무쇠 냄비 갖고싶어라
<lexlove> 여기 주부한분 또 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 냄비를 갖고싶다는거지요..
<Drake> 식칼세트도 좋은데
<lexlove> 전 냄지를 갖고 싶지 않아요
<lexlove> 앗 냄비
<Drake> 전 오븐도 없는 가난한 자취생
<lexlove> 냄비나 오븐보다 콤프레샤를 갖고 싶어요
<lexlove> 작업실하구요
<imsu> 아 배고파지네 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 전 지금 두부랑 부추랑 부쳐왔어요
<imsu> 헉.. 택배 요망 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 에이
<jincreator> 자기 자신을 세뇌하세요. 난 배부르다...난 배부르다...난 배부르다...
<Drake> 식으면 맛없어요
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 배고프다배고프다
<imsu> 쇠뇌됨 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 임수님 나주에서 얼굴뵈려고 했는데 못 볼거 같네요. 추석되기전에 다른 곳으로 이사할 예정이에요
<imsu> lexlove, 어디로 가시는데요?
<lexlove> 영암으로 가려구요
<imsu> 영암이면.. 어디지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지리에 약해서요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 목포 바로 옆이에요
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<imsu> 좀 멀군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 키보드가 잘 안눌리네 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 스타를 너무 열심히 했나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 여기 인수하기로 했었는데 그게 여의치가 않아서 다른 곳으로 가려고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 기개식 하나 사셔야죠
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어택할 때 에이 만 너무 심하게 눌렀나봐요
<imsu> 다른건 괜찮은데
<imsu> 이놈만 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 흐음
<Drake> 페인트 다 벗겨져요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컨트롤은 안하고 에이만 누름 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 스타나할까..
<Drake> 저그 캠페인은 언제쯤 나오려나
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
<lexlove> 들어가세요
<jincreator> 네. 안녕히계세요.
<Drake> 쉬세요
<jincreator> 네. 감사합니다.
<Valynzilex> 하이요~
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<Drake> 로우요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 저도 먼저 퇴장합니다
<imsu> sangho, 하이요 ㅋㅋ
<sangho> 안녕하세여
<Drake> Valynzilex 님은 포르투갈 분이시네요
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 해킹? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> sangho, 시험기간일텐데.. ㅎㅎ
<Drake> 음?
<imsu> 아 국가 ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 게임산업이 중요하군요..
<sangho> 다다음주부터요
<Drake> 저분하고 지금 쿼리중인데
<imsu> 오호~ ㅎㅎ
<Drake> c9 하시고 싶다고..
<Drake> 한게임 아이디는 이미 만드신듯 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> sangho, 내가 가르치는 학생들은.. 지금... 시험기간이라 개빡셔유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 겜 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한국 게임이 재밌나보죠? ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 재미있죠 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭 협상이 잘 안되었나 보군요? ㅋㅋ
<Drake> 음?
<Drake> 계정 만들어줬는데.. 친구꺼도 못 만드냐고..
<imsu> ㅋ
<Mkik> hi
<Paul0> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Paul0> 여기에 아무도
<Paul0> ?
<Paul0> 도움이 필요합니다
<yemharc> .........아, 어라
<Paul0> 누군가 내 계정을 만들 수 있습니다 Hangame?
<yemharc> ?
<Paul0> 계정을 생성해주세요
<Paul0> hangame
<yemharc> Paul0 // 한게임 계정을 생성해달라는건가요?............
<Paul0> 그래, 정말 플레이하고 싶었 C9
<yemharc> 그럼 윈도우로 가세요
<yemharc> ActiveX 사이트는 윈도우만 지원합니다
<yemharc> 게임들도 마찬가지구요. 특히 국산 게임들은 only 윈도우 지원이라 리눅스 관련 채널인 이곳에서는 도와드릴 수 있는 부분이 없겠네요
<Paul0> 내가 부족 활성화 계정을 가지고
<yemharc> Paul0 // 음... 외국인이신가요?
<Paul0> 네
<yemharc> ok, wait.
<yemharc> Paul0, you got Alien registration number?
<Paul0> kssn?
<yemharc> right
<RasengeN> Hello
<RasengeN> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Mkik> 하이요~
<RasengeN> anyone here?
<RasengeN> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony^MBP> Hi
<Kanie> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-17
<Kanie> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work_Seony> 아까부터 와서 게임계정 구걸하던데 계속 오네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 똑같은 자바스크립트(window.open)인데, 하나는 되고 하나는 안되는 증상 아시는 분 계신가요
<Drake> 음?
<MK-BB> 흠
<Drake> url 플리즈
<Seony^MBP> 음... 내부라서 접근이 안되네요.
<Seony^MBP> 그냥 이게 다에요 <a href=# onClick=\"window.open('swf/$playlist[$i]', 'PlayList', 'width=640,height=480');\">$playlist[$i]</a>
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Seony^MBP> 근데 이거랑 똑같은걸 'PlayList'라는 글자만 바꿔서 한줄 더 넣었는데, 그건 작동이 아예 안되네요.
<Seony^MBP> jincreator: Hi
<jincreator> 으악! 영어다!
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Drake> ,,,
<jincreator> Drake님도 안녕하세요.
<Drake> 흠
<Drake> 지금 라면을 먹고있어서..
<Seony^MBP> 넵. 혼자해결해보고 있을께요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrO2C37M_xY&feature=player_embedded
<imsu> Drake: 요즘은 irc 에서 사시는듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Drake: ㅋㅋ 동영상 재밌는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake> 드디어
<Drake> 숙원이 해결되었어요
<jincreator> Drake arm용 php 컴파일에 성공하신 건가요?
<Drake> 정확히는 arm-darwin11-iphoneos.. 입니다..
<Drake> http://drake.kr/4930 제 친구가 이런식으로 신을 믿고 있습니다..
<jincreator> 그동안 아이폰 서버 아이폰 서버 하시더니 결국 성공하셨나보군요.
<Drake> 결국 gd를 붙였죠
<jincreator> 축하드립니다.
<Drake> 감사합니다
<Lyuso> 축하드립니다.
<Drake> 감사합니다
<jincreator> 밥먹으로 잠시 사라집니다...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1303020248.png
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> MK-BB 그룹 추가 해줄깡?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 메일 난리 날텐디 쩝 ~~
<MK-BB> 상관ㅇ벗슈
<MK-BB> 그메일은 잘확인안함
<bundo> MK-BB 그려 그룹 추가 해줄께
<bundo> 닉 생각이 안남 ? MK-BB  ?
<MK-BB> ?
<MK-BB> 닉이라니?
<bundo> 페북 닉
<MK-BB> 제이름이자나요
<bundo> 초대 했음
<bundo> shriekout  전화 안받는군 음 헤헤
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 다되서 이만 들어갑니다.
<HoLyBiba> ㅎㅇ요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ㅎㅇ요
<bundo> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc> 분도님이 여기 계시는거 오랜만인거 같네요
<bundo> 요즘 이방 자주 못왔습니다 헤헤
<bundo> 제가 이방 파운더 입니다.
<bundo> 히히
<yemharc> 하지만 다들 Seony님으로 알고 있죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> ................흑막?
<bundo> 서니님은 이방 관리자이고 우분투 한국 부컨택지요 ^^;
<bundo> 암튼 요즘 대외 일처리와 페북에서 노느라 최근 뜸 했습니다.
<yemharc> 페이스북 재밌나요? 전 써봐도 영 재미를 못 느껴서.
<bundo> 우리가 대외적으로 알리기에 용이하다 판단 했습니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<bundo> 한국 IT는 다양하니까요
<yemharc> 하긴... 뭔가 알리는 측면에선 트위터보단 좋아 보이긴 해요
<bundo> 제가 트위터는친추했는데.. 요즘은 트윗 잘 못하고 지냅니더 ..^^;
<yemharc> 그위버를 돌리세요 그위버 : )
<yemharc> 근데 그위버에는 터무니없는 함정이 있더군요.
<bundo> 어떤 >
<yemharc> 페북 트윗 구글버즈 등등 연계 다 걸어놓고 생각없이 그위버로 포스트하면 같은 글이 몇개씩 줄줄이 올라가요
<bundo> 자원 많이 먹는거는 아는데..
<bundo> 그게 글올릴떄 선택 가능하던데요
<bundo> 어느곳만 올리는지 선택 가능합니다.
<yemharc> 네, 근데 그거 기본 설정은 모두 선택인지라............ 생각없이 올리면 우당탕쿵쾅펑............
<yemharc> 게다가 켤 때마다 모두 선택된 상태로 돌아가 버려서요.
<bundo> 글쓰는곳에  보면 아이콘 눌러 흐리게 하면(비활성) 그곳은 안올라 가는거 전에  해보았습니다.
<yemharc> 트윗에 생각없이 '만우절이네...'하고 적었더니 글이 8개가 부왘............하고 올라왔었죠
<yemharc> 기능은 제대로 작동하죠
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 암튼 지위버 제가 만든거 아니니깐 너무 따지지 말아 주십시요 ^^;
<yemharc> 으잌;;;; 따지는거 아니에요;
<yemharc> 그냥 그런 함정이 있었다는거죠;
<yemharc> (각 패키지의 README를 모아 분도님 이름을 찾아볼까..............)
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 한거 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 찌질이짓 & 뻘짓만 좀 한거죠 헤헤
<bundo> 코분투를 제작할때 소스 트리에서 bundo 가 몇 나오나 보니깐 200이상 나오는거 느겼습니다.
<bundo> 그뿐입니다.
<yemharc> 충분히 많은것 같습니다만..
<yemharc> 전 그저 받아먹고 사는 소비자일 뿐인지라.. 200이면 까마득한데요.
<bundo> 글꼴 과 맨페이지 등등 패키지 했으니까요
<yemharc> 외뿔고래 나오면 코분투 배포판 작성 하시나요?
<bundo> 저는 우분투 활동하며 요즘 같이하고자 하는이들애개 제일로 말하는건 행동(action) 입니다.
<bundo> 두번째는 배려(공유)죠
<bundo> 히히
<yemharc> 네에 뭐........그 부분은 꼭 우분투 뿐만 아니라 오픈소스 진영의 불문율이죠.
<bundo> 네 11.04 코분투 만들려는데 고민 많습니다.
<yemharc> ............말 꺼낸 사람이 시작해라................같은거요.
<yemharc> 문제되는 게 있나요?
<bundo> unity3d 는 그래픽 잡혀야 라이브 가능하거든요
<bundo> 인탤만 라이브서 가능한거 같습니다
<yemharc> 음... 라이브에서 돌리게 하려면 이미 Mint쪽에 가까워지겠네요. 그럼 우분투 공식 포크에는 못 들어가려나요.
<bundo> 코분투는 리눅스 접해보지 않은 한국유저 위한거다 보니 ....라이브 중요하다 보거든요
<bundo> 저는 공식 포크 관심은 없습니다.
<bundo> 우리 가 이미 공식팀이기에 공식은 관심 사 아니고
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 그럼 차라리 민트처럼 독점 드라이버도 포하심켜버리면 어떤가요
<bundo> 어찌하면 더 꼬실까입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, yemharc님도 안녕하세요.
<bundo> jincreator 방가 나 거실로 잠시 외출 대화좀 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> bundo님도 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 지금 막 뜨는 대화 내용을 보니 코분투에 대한 뭔가 심오한 토론을 한 것 같습니다.
<yemharc> 아뇨 심오한건 아니고 분도님의 능력 재확인중이었을 뿐입니다 :)
<jincreator> 이런, 쓸데없는 일을 하셨군요. 그런건 재확인할 필요가 없는 거였는데... :)
<yemharc> 외뿔고래 코분투 배포 만드실거냐고 여쭤봤더니 'unity3D는 라이브에서 안 돌아가 고민중이다'라고 하시는군요
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 드라이버 설치가 되야 하는데 오픈소스 드라이버만으로 커버가 될지가 문제니까요
<jincreator> 음...저는 인텔 그래픽이라 라이브에서도 잘 되는지라 그런 생각은 또 못해보았군요.
<yemharc> 하지만 저처럼 ATI계열도 있지요. 그리고 ATI는 옛날부터 리눅스랑 안 친하지 않습니까...
<yemharc> 아무리 넷북이라지만 Unity2D조차 버벅대는건 정말 납득할 수 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 11.04 사용을 안해봐서 모르겠는데 3D 가속이 안되면 Unity2D가 나오나요, 아니면 기존 그놈이 나오나요?
<yemharc> 아마 중복으로 유니티를 깔게끔 해놓진 않았을테니 그놈이 뜨지 않을까요... 저도 베타판 써보질 않아서..
<yemharc> 그걸 가르는 분기점이 2D랑 3D가 완전히 다른 물건인가, 아니면 컴피즈처럼 가속에 따른 효과인가로 나눠질거같네요
<jincreator> 그러고보니 그놈 3는 3D 지원이 안될 경우 어떻게 나오는지 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> 그놈3 릴리즈 일정 나왔나요?
<jincreator> 이미 출시되었습니다 :)
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 전혀 몰랐습니다
<jincreator> 4월 1일에는 출시가 9월로 늦춰진다는 만우절 거짓말도 했었죠.
<yemharc> 이거 또 찾아봐야겠네요.
<yemharc> ...헤드 트래킹 지원하는 데스크탑같은거 안 나오려나요
<jincreator> 그게 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 음.......
<yemharc> 말로 설명하면 애매하고, 유투브 같은 곳에서 head tracking이라고 검색해보세요
<yemharc> 간단한 개요로는
<yemharc> 영상 인식 기술을 이용해서 3D를 3D로 보이게 하는 기술.......이라고 해야 하려나요
<jincreator> 아, 뭔지 알 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 이제보니 이전에 킨텍스에서 체험해 본 적도 있는 거군요.
<jincreator> 머리에 뭐 쓰고 좌우로 움직이니 화면 안에서도 3D로 보는 위치가 바뀌더군요.
<yemharc> 2D로 보이는 3D를 3D로 보이는 3D로 만들어주는 말장난같은 설명이 붙는 기술이죠
<yemharc> 그거 성능 좀 좋은 녀석이면 머리에 쓸 필요도 없이 얼굴 방향까지 인식해 주더군요
<yemharc> 눈코입귀 알아서 체크하고 그걸 스스로 가상좌표 잡아서 중얼중얼 쿨럭쿨럭
<jincreator> 그러고보니 위모트 기술도 헤드 트래킹의 일종으로 봐야 하나요? '헤드' 인식은 아니지만...
<jincreator> 아 실수 위모트->키넥트
<yemharc> 대부분으 영상인식 기반 기술들은 헤드는 몰라도 트래킹에 들어간다고 봐야죠
<yemharc> 인식하는 범위의 초점의 문제가 되니까요
<jincreator> 근데 전 그런 기술 있어도 잘 안쓸 것 같아요. 컴퓨터 앞에서 이리저리 몸 흔들고 있으면 좀 그렇잖아요.
<yemharc> 몸 전체를 덩어리로 놓고 팔 다리 몸통의 움직임을 체크하던가
<yemharc> 사실 저런 기술은 게임에 쓰일 일은 없고, 현재 가장 활용성이 많아 보이는 곳으로 꼽는게 쇼핑몰이죠
<jincreator> 그러고보니 지메일의 이번 만우절 장난이 생각나네요.
<yemharc> 만우절 장난이 뭐였나요?
<yemharc> <<- 지메일 쓰지만 정작 사이트 자체는 안가서
<jincreator> http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html
<jincreator> 저도 몰랐는데 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 사이트에 올라와서 알았습니다.
<yemharc> 테더링으로 인터넷을 하니 버퍼링이 심하네요;; 조금 있다 봐야겠어요
<bundo> 백 ~ jincreator 20일 올거임 ?
<jincreator> 네. 시험기간 시작이지만 전 다행히 그날은 시험이 없네요.
<bundo> 오면 내 능력으로 2차 ~ 그냥 ~
<jincreator> 시험기간이라 2차는 무리입니다 ^^;
<bundo> 그리고 5월 발표 고민하셔 발표비  줄테니깐...
<bundo> 대학생은 발표하면 10만원 가능 헤헤
<yemharc> (잠시 자리비움)
<bundo> 용돈 혀 jincreator  ^^;
<jincreator> 음...conky 이미 발표한 적 있나요?
<bundo> djqttla
<bundo> 없심
<jincreator> 그럼 그걸로 한번 해볼까요?
<bundo> 근데 음 그거 말고 없을깡 ?
<jincreator> 끙...
<bundo> 콘키도 좋은데.. 그말고
<Paul0> Hello
<bundo> hi Paul0
<bundo> you want account ?
<Paul0> no no,i have acount
<Paul0> my friend need acount
<jincreator> Welcome to Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel.
<Paul0> yemharc give me acount,very good person
<yemharc> hello paul0
<jincreator> Please read rules in http://jswlinux.com/rules.html if you are first time to visit here.
<bundo> 보통 외국인은 우리 챈에 게임 계정 원해서 오드라고요
<Paul0> ok
<yemharc> 어제 새벽에 오셨었지요
<MK-BB> .
<bundo> 그거 들어 주지 마세요 ^^;
<bundo> 우리 채널은 우분투 정식 한국로코팀 채널입니다. yemharc ^^
<yemharc> 네 유의하겠습니다
<bundo> 물론 하고 안하고는 선택입니다.
<jincreator> Paul0, as you read, we're really sorry about that no one can help you to make gaming  accounts. It's illegal, and has been very serious social problem.
<Paul0> no problem ^^,thank you
<yemharc> bundo // 채널 규정과 목적은 지켜야지요. 선택 이전의 문제라고 생각하겠습니다 ^^
<Paul0> anyone here play world of warcraft?
<bundo> 감사합니다. ^^ 이 채널서 하도 게임 계정요구에 시달려서 우리가 그런거 까지  오픈/공유는 하지 말자가 제 생각입니다.
<yemharc> 네 ^^
<jincreator> Well, WoW doesn't support Ubuntu and therefore there are few players in this channel, I think.
<jincreator> bundo 근데 hanirc ubuntu방은 관리 누가 하나요?
<bundo> 와이 ?
<MK-BB> 흠....
<jincreator> 방 주제가 아예 없어서요.
<MK-BB> Paul0 we dont make accounts... if ur needs is that I'll kick u out
<bundo> 내둬요 거기 나 신경 안쓰니깐 헤헤
<Paul0> i dont need a acount
<bundo> 냅
<jincreator> OK. I see. Before you join to this channel, there are lots of visitors from foreign country "only" for game account so some people in this channel are sensitive.
<jincreator> So if there are another one(people) who want to make game account by Korean, please call them it against law and can make even big danger.
<Paul0> no no no,i dont need accounts
<Paul0> I play (ksro) korean silkroad,and i want to learn korean words
<jincreator> You mean you can't play the game because every menus and buttons are written in Korean?
<yemharc> paul0 // http://loyolalibrary.tistory.com/107
<Paul0> i need to learn how to say sell/buy
<jincreator> Well, there are lots of candidates, but I'll list some words using a lot.
<jincreator> sell : 사다 | 사기 | 구입 | 구매
<jincreator> Oups! mistake!
<jincreator> buy : 사다 | 사기 | 구입 | 구매
<jincreator> sell : 팔다 | 팔기
<Paul0> thank you
<jincreator> ...or google translate can help you a little bit.
<Paul0> yes,thank you so much
<shriekout> bundo, 찾으셨나요?
<Seony> jincreator: s/game account/gaming account
<Seony> 게임구걸하는 애들은 그냥 아예 대꾸를 안해주는 편이...
<jincreator> 영어 표현 지적 감사합니다.
<Seony> 별말씀을요... 저도 못해서 지적할만한 능력이 안되는데... 아는거 하나 나와서요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 다만 저는 일일이 대꾸하면서 잘못된 것이라는 걸 계속해서 알려준다면 이런 일이 줄지 않을까 생각합니다.
<Seony> 여기 들렀다 온사람들이야 다시 안오겠지만... 전 세계 수억명들은 계속 찾아오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> irc 접속시 접속한 클라이언트 이름이 뜨길래 찾아봤습니다.
<Seony> 뭐 알려주는 게 나쁜 건 아닌데, 이게 한 두번이 아니다보니 나중에 대하다보면 귀찮아지거든요...
<jincreator> irc2go.com이라는 사이트에서 그냥 Korean으로 검색해서 들어오는 것 같더군요.
<imsu> Seony: latex 수식이 편하긴 하군요 ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<Seony> imsu: 그런 것보다는 출력물의 퀄러티가 좋잖아
<imsu> ㅋㄷㅋㄷ 아... 빡셔라..
<imsu> 고3 적분 개념정리 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> imsu님 결국 emacs와 kotex 연결 성공 하셨나보군요.
<imsu> jincreator: 아직이요 일단 급한데로 쓰는중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 타이핑은 이맥스에서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴파일은 텍스웍에서
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 배고파 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 집에가서 밥먹어야지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 이따 뵙겠습니당 ㅋㅋ
<jungjunghoo> 인터넷이 dhcp해줘도안되고 수동잡기해줘도안되고이럴땐 어떻게해줘야하나요...? xp쓸땐 잘됬는데 우분투로오고나서 말썽이네요...
<yemharc> 유선인가요 무선인가요
<jungjunghoo> 유선이요.무선은 usb꼽으면 바로잡혀요
<yemharc> ifconfig  라고 하면 뭐라고 뜨나요
<jungjunghoo> 짐제가 dhcp 로설정해뒀는데 ip같은건안뜨고네트워크쪽가봐도 0.0.0.0 이라고떠요. etc쪽가서 수동잡아주면 뜨긴뜨는데 접속은안되고...
<jungjunghoo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16675 여기스샷올려놨어요.
<yemharc> 원래 고정IP 쓰신건가요?
<jungjunghoo> xp쓸때는 따로설정없이 걍 드라이버깔아주고 꼽으면 됬어서 잘은모르겠는데 고정ip였어요.개인서버돌리는데아이피가안바뀌었으니...
<yemharc> 따로 설정 없이면 dhcp아닌가요;;
<yemharc> dhcp라도 IP가 안바뀌고 이어지는 경우도 있습니다
<jungjunghoo> 짐dhcp인데 안되네요...
<yemharc> dpkg -l |grep dhcp
<yemharc> dhcp3-client / dhcp3-common  두개가 검색되나요
<jungjunghoo> | 이거어떻게쓰죠? 우분투쪽은 네트워크안되서모니터하나로왔다리갔다리하는중이라
<yemharc> 그 백스페이스 옆에 붙은 역슬래쉬 쉬프트랑 같이요
<jungjunghoo> 네두개가
<jungjunghoo> 검색되요
<yemharc> 흠..... 그럼 나머지는 네트워크 설정이 이상하다는건데.........
<jungjunghoo> 음스샷으로
<jungjunghoo> 몇가지더올려볼께요
<yemharc> 그러면
<jincreator> jungjunghoo님, 우분투 설치하신 건가요, 코분투 설치하신 건가요?
<jungjunghoo> 우분투요
<jincreator> 설치시 인터넷 설정을 건드린 게 있나요?
<jungjunghoo> 아녀.설치할때 인터넷설정 창뜬건없었는데
<jincreator> 설치후 바로 한글 우분투가 나왔고요.
<jincreator> 맞나요?
<jungjunghoo> 네
<jungjunghoo> http://cfile10.uf.tistory.com/image/1332554B4DAAF66B071049 새롭게찍어봤어요
<jincreator> 그럼 인터넷 설정은 아무것도 안 건드린 상태에서 되야합니다.
<jincreator> 우분투 설치 CD는 한글팩이 들어있지 않습니다. 따라서 설치 과정에서 인터넷으로 한글팩을 받아오지요.
<jungjunghoo> 아..10.04에서 부분만한글이였고
<jungjunghoo> 무선으로한글 받아서 했어요
<jincreator> 아...그땐 무선이었군요.
<yemharc> 지금 유선만 안되신다는거니까요
<jungjunghoo> 음 일단 공유기빼고 다이렉트로그럼연결해바야겠네요
<yemharc> ifconfig 메세지 보니까 네트워크 설정이 잘못된게 맞는거 같은데요....
<yemharc> ip addr, B-cast도 없고.......
<yemharc> avahi 데몬은 왠지 IP 잡고는 있는데..........
<yemharc> 혹시나 싶지만 http://nokia.egloos.com/10248053 여기에 나온걸 해보세요
<jungjunghoo_> 직접가져다박아도 안되네요. ip가추가된거같긴한데먼가 그래도접속불가..
<jungjunghoo> 동생이 자꾸비키하래잠깐 비켰는데 시간이꽤 =_+a;;
<jungjunghoo> 우분투에 /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ 경로가있긴한가요?
<bundo> jungjunghoo 공유기 사용하나요 ?
<jungjunghoo> 네
<bundo> 인터넷 재공 회사는요(ISP)
<yemharc> sysconfig라면 레드햇 계열일걸요
<jungjunghoo> KT ㅋㄱ잉
<jungjunghoo> 쿡이요
<bundo> 공유기 껏다가 키세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> DHCP 다시 제공하게 해보세요
<jungjunghoo> 헉 공유기껏다킨적은없는데 오..함해볼꼐요
<bundo> DHCP 제공으로 공유기 설정했죠
<jungjunghoo> dhcp 했을때는 http://cfile10.uf.tistory.com/image/1332554B4DAAF66B071049 이상태인데 이게 맞는지
<lexlove> bundo님 안녕하세요
<jungjunghoo> 몰겠에ㅛ
<jungjunghoo> 몰겠네요
<bundo> 내부  IP 만 되게 한건 아니게죠
<jungjunghoo> 내부ip만되게했다뇨?
<bundo> lexlove  ^^ 반가워여 올만입니다.
<lexlove> bundo, 마음이 심란해서 여기도 못왔었네요 ^^
<bundo> 사실 제가 IRC 우분투 답변 만  만 3년이상했는데 인터넷 부분은 참 어려워요
<bundo> 상대 상황 모르니까요
<yemharc> 전 전부 다 어려워요....
<bundo> lexlove 저도 딴데서 놀았심더 ㅎㅎ
<jungjunghoo> 그럼일단 공유기껏다켜볼꼐요
<bundo> 네
<lexlove> bundo, 어디에 계셨을까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이놈의 컴퓨터는 모든 조건을 똑같이 맞춰줘도 터지는 문제가 틀리니 원.....
<bundo> yemharc 답변하다 보면 노하우 생겨요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 2007년12월 IRC 에서 답변을 시작했습니다.,
<bundo> "혹시 이렇게 하면 되지 않을까요" 하고 조심스럽게.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어느정도 공통점은 생기긴 하죠. 그런데 '내방에서 조립하고 깔아서 확인하고 보내줬는데 안된다니!!' 같은 상황은 정말 OTL
<bundo> lexlove 저요 서울서 놀잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^
<jungjunghoo> 으으...안되네요 oTL
<bundo> 어 자랑질 10개중 하나만 할까요 lexlove  ?
<bundo> 서울대 고건 교수 다음으로 강의 했심더 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> lexlove 안녕하세요.
<jungjunghoo> 유선랜카드를 걍5천원주고하나사서달아야할까바요 온보드내장랜이라그런건가..
<bundo> 교수 20명 학생 10명한테 우분투 이야기 해준거죠
<lexlove> 와~~~ 멋지십니다.. ^^
<lexlove> jincreator님 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> jincreator 나 고민 많음 쩝
<jincreator> 무슨 고민이요?
<bundo> 술 너무 마시지 말까 고민 쩝
<jincreator> 다, 당연하죠. 건강에 안좋아요.
<bundo> 할일 많아서 좋아하는 술 줄여야 하는 상황 왔어요
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> jincreator 새로운거 발표해봐요
<lexlove> 고민할 것도 없네요 뭐! 바빠지셔서 덜 마시겠네요 ^^
<bundo> 콘키말고 .... 프리마인드 처럼 남이 안한거
<bundo> dia 도 환영
<jincreator> ...근거 그건 제가 안써봤어요.
<jincreator> 근거->근데
<bundo> 그러니까 본인이 좋아하는 오픈 어플 발표
<bundo> 콘키는 좋기는 하지만 나 재미없어유 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 음...저도 그런 걸 하고 싶은데 마땅한 게 없네요.
<bundo> 나  소세미나 발표때 심심 해서 나가는거 알죠
<jincreator> 있더라도 5분 발표하면 끝나는 간단한 건지라...
<bundo> 발표비 줄테니 좋은거 발표필요해유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가 답변하는 노하우 = 재부팅하세요 공유기 리붓하세요 에요 yemharc
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저런..... 리눅스는 빌게이츠 미스틱 파워가 없어서 재부팅으로 해결되지 않는 문제가 더 많더군요
<jincreator> 빌게이츠 미스틱 파워가 뭔가요?
<bundo> 사실 리눅스 재부팅 필요없거든요 커널 새로 운거 외엔
<bundo> 근데 MS 유저들 재부팅 아주 많이하죠 새로운 환경 적응으로....
<yemharc> 빌게이츠 미스틱 파워 = 윈도우에서 발생하는 대부분의 문제는 재부팅하면 해결되는 신비한 현상
<bundo> 드라이버 설치 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 음...전 반대로 추측하고 이
<jincreator> 있었네요.
<yemharc> bundo 리눅스는.........비록 쓸 일은 없겠지만(?!) CPU Plug n Play같은 것도 되니까요
<jincreator> 윈도우에서 발생하는 대부분의 문제는 재부팅하면 또 일어나는 현상으로...
<bundo> 암튼 저는 IRC 에서 만 3년간무지 답해주면서 많이 배웠답니다.
<bundo> 2007-2010. 04
<yemharc> 저는 IRC와 게시판 눈팅으로.............. (먼산)
<bundo> 그래도 IRC 많ㅇ이 한 냄새 나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저 오프서 본적 있는지요 yemharc ?
<yemharc> 오프.......로는 없었.....을겁니다
<yemharc> 세미나같은거 여기저기 보러 다니긴 합니다만 패널 확인은 안하고 살아서 (...)
<bundo> 서울 경기면 조만간 봅시다
<yemharc> <-주로 주말 시간때우기 용도(!!!)로 보러 다닙니다
<yemharc> 구로에 있다지요
<bundo> 소세미나 30일 독산동에서 또하려고요
<yemharc> 음....... 만나면 뭔가 그 동안의 노하우가 담긴 비밀 서류철같은거라도 보여주시나요 :)
<bundo> 아뇨 술 드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으이쿠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 술은 잘 못해서....... 맥주라면 받겠습니다
<bundo> 네..
<yemharc> 30일 세미나는 주제가 뭔가요?
<bundo> 요즘 오프서 더 우분투 유저들 만나고 있습니다.
<bundo> 주제는 없고
<bundo> 발표는 1. 쿠분투 (kubuntu)
<bundo> 2. 제목모름
<bundo> 3. 임베디드 책 독후감 발표(강인구)
<bundo> 4. 오픈소스 라이센스 비교 (안명휘)
<jincreator> (O.O);
<bundo> 머 대충 이러 합니다
<yemharc> 흠
<bundo> 그리고 강분도 헛소리 & jincreator 찬조 효과
<yemharc> 소개 페이지(?)가 따로 있나요?
<bundo> 내일 공지 합니다.
<yemharc> 토요일이라면 별 무리 없이 참석 가능할듯 한데요
<yemharc> 확인하겠습니다
<bundo> 세미나 끝나고는 발표자료 올리고요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1303053449.png
<bundo> jincreator 내 conky 어뗘 ?
<jincreator> 뭐니뭐니해도 콘키의 완성은 날씨 아닌가요?
<bundo> 췻 날씨는 내몸이 느낌 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내일 비안옴 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 하지만 미래의 날씨도 느낄수는 없잖아요. 그리고 내일 비온대요.
<bundo> 인천 안옴
<bundo> 내몸 이 안저림 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참 jincreator 제주도 다음 말여
<jincreator> 네.
<bundo> 분위기  네이버 하고 다르데
<bundo> 먼가 가족적임
<bundo> 주변이 휭함 술집도 없고 ...쩝
<jincreator> 그러고보니 이번주 토요일이 Firefox4 런칭 파티군요.
<bundo> 어 마져요
<bundo> 23일
<jincreator> 그때 오시나요?
<bundo> 나 아들 둘 데리고 시제사때문에 석찬씨한테 미안해서 조용히 있는중쩝
<bundo> 대신 명휘님 하고 또누구 보낼까 고민중
<jincreator> 저 그날 자원봉사자로 참여해요 ^^;
<bundo> 아 그리고 드라코 보았지 내가 꺼벙이라고 하는 드라코
<bundo> draco.pe.kr
<bundo>  드라케말고 드라코
<jincreator> 근데 시제사가 뭔가요?
<bundo> 집안 큰 제사
<bundo> 드라코가 중앙대 선배임 ...
<bundo> 16년 선배 될꺼임
<jincreator> 광운대 아니었나요?
<bundo> 드라코 그리고 박재훈은 중앙대 출신임
<jincreator> 헉, 몰랐네요.
<bundo> 그런데 오픈소스 SW 중앙대 진짜 보기 힘듬
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> 중앙대 리눅스 동아리도 없어요 T.T
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 만들어
<bundo> 알지 행사비 지원 되는거 ?
<jincreator> 5명이 최소 조건인지라 4명이나 더 모아야 되요.
<bundo> ì·»
<bundo> 나도 2008년 우분투 모을때 30명 모으느라 힘들었음
<bundo> 2009년 80명
<bundo> 2010년 매월 하는거고
<bundo> 해봐요 내가 조언 & 지지 해줄께
<bundo> 헉 술기운 떨어지니깐 쑤시네 비올거 같음 쩝
<bundo> jincreator
<jincreator> 네.
<bundo> 파폭 4.0 모임에
<bundo> 나 없으면 우리 우분투 대표로 가요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 어 쉽게 이야기 하자면
<jincreator> 근데 제가 자원봉사자로 참가하는 거기 때문에 구지 따지자면 전 모질라 한국 커뮤니티의 일원으로 참가하게 되는데요.
<bundo> 그러든지 ㅎ
<bundo> 파폭 모임 인언 찮나요 ?
<bundo> 인원 마감 됬나요 ?
<jincreator> 유료인데도 불구하고 예상 인원 100명이 좀 넘습니다만...
<jincreator> 접수인원 31명에 대기인원 35명이네요.
<jincreator> http://onoffmix.com/event/2724
<bundo> 온오프믹스는 50명 정원에 26명인데  ?
<jincreator> 그건 개발자 간담회지요. http://onoffmix.com/event/2734
<bundo> 히히 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 쉽게 말해서 개발자 간담회는 우분투 정기 소세미나고 런칭 파티는 뒷자리입니다.
<jincreator> 다만 파티답게 공연도 하고 각종 이벤트도 있고 상품도 있습니다.
<bundo> 난 개발자도 아닌데 왜 거기 오라고 한건지 쩝
<jincreator> 파티는 일반인들(개발자 포함)이 오는 겁니다.
<bundo> 쩝 파튀는 합정이군 내 바운더리중 하나가 합정인디 ...쩝
<lexlove> 전 개발자되고 싶어요
<jincreator> 말 그대로 파티지요.
<bundo> 나 합정서 무지 술 마셨음
<bundo> 인천 고속버스 1시반까지 있음 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> lexlove 파티 전 행사인 개발자 간담회의 경우 모질라 재단 본사에서 직접 개발자 두명이 옵니다.
<lexlove> 두려운 곳이군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> lexlove 개발자 보다 유저가 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> lexlove 두려울 것까지는 없는데요 ^^;
<bundo> jincreator 나 유저 맞죠 ?
<lexlove> bundo, 그래도 유저는 이미 하고 있으니깐 개발자 해보고 싶어요
<jincreator> 그럼요!
<bundo> 개발자 대회에서 제가 한 첫말이 우린 유저다 에유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 허 14로 시작하는 IP 도 한국이남 ?
<jincreator1> 음...아이디 등록을 해도 인터넷이 끊겼다 연결되면 저렇게 뜨네요.
<lexlove> 먼저 들어가겠습니다.
<bundo> 코넷이네 ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕히 주무세요~
<jincreator1> 네. 안녕히주무세요.
<bundo> 잘지네세유 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-09
<grr> Hi
<grr> Hi
<taba> 안녕하세요
<taba> help를 하고싶데...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-10
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_Xch> Aloha!~!
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 조용합니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 네 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 비온다는데 비도 안오고 꾸물꾸물 하네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 프로그래밍 에디터를 하나 살려고 하는데, 맘에 드는 것 2가지가 기능이 서로 탐나서 고민되네요..
<razGon_Xch> 둘다 사심이.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 오늘은 그냥 후...
<Seony> 각각 $56, $99 라서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 싼걸루..
<razGon_Xch> 기능이 탐나면 싼거를 사용하심이...
<Seony> 싼 것두 맘에 안드는 게 몇개 있고, 비싼 것도 맘에 안드는 게 몇개 있는데, 둘이 합쳤으면 좋겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 결론은, 비싼 게 좋긴 한데, 싼거에 있는 기능이 아쉽다 이거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그러신거 같아요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 헉....... 마눌님 병원에 출현..
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 밥먹으러 가야 겠습니다.
<Seony> 중전마마 행차하셨군요.
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<razGon_Xch> 지나가는 길에 들렸다 합니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_Xch> 다녀오겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> :)
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 마눌과 싸우고 화해하고...
<razGon_Xch> 1시간이 다이나믹 했네요.
<ihavnoth> 오늘 5시에 새보드 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 이틀 달릴꺼 같아요
<Seony> yemharc: 예밀님 혹시 맥에서 코딩할 때 에디터 뭐 쓰세요?
<Seony> 아... 정말 최고의 에디터를 발견했습니다.
<Seony> 아름다운 코드뷰, 전체 코드의 작은 창 뷰어, 수많은 언어지원에 극강의 커스터마이징, 게다가 vi 모드까지...
<Seony> 놀랍게도 윈도우/리눅스/맥 모두 지원!
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-04-10at1.27.00AM.png 스샷입니다.
<Seony> 참.... 자동완성은 기본입니다...
<ihavnoth> ctags랑 cscope 비슷한 류도 당연히 되겠죠?
<ihavnoth> 저희 회사에서는 source insight vs vi만 쓰거든요
<Seony> 대부분의 메이저 언어는 다 지원되는 거 같던데요... 한 번 확인해볼께요
<Seony> 헐... 나온지 며칠 안된 Go 까지...
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-04-10at1.48.49AM.png
<Seony> 요 스샷이 지원되는 언어 목록입니다..
<ihavnoth> 언어보단 cscope류가 지원되는게 더 중요할꺼같아요
<ihavnoth> 그것도 큰프로젝트요(파일 갯수 많은거)
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> Vim갖고만 코딩하려니 좀 힘들더라구요...
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 프로그램 대부분이 안드로이드 소스 전체 임포트 해버리면
<Seony> 그래서 쓸만한 에디터를 찾고있었는데... 뒤늦게 발견한 이 에디터가 정말 대박이네요..
<ihavnoth> 대부분 콜러 찾을때 극악의 성능을 나타낸다고 하더라고요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<ihavnoth> 사실 안드로이드 소스같은 소스를 통째로 임포트하는게 이상할 수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 에디터 하나갖고 이렇게 흥분해보기는 또 첨이네요.
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 오픈소스면 그런 프로젝트에 참여하는것도 괜찮겠네요
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 vi + ctags + cscope에 만족하고 있는데
<Seony> 오픈소스 에디터는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 사실 불편한게 조금씩 있는데 대부분 제가 게을러서 설정을 잘 못한다고 단정하고 다음에 찾아봐야지 하고 넘어가거든요
<Seony> 음... 저는 커스터마이징하는 게 싫어서, 일반적으로 자기들이 상품이라고 만들어서 내놓은 첫인상을 보고 대부분을 판단해버리거든요..
<Seony> 힘들어서 만든 물건을 자신있게 내놨다면, 아무런 변경을 하지않고도 좋아야한다는 게 제 신조라... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 대부분의 에디터들은 반드시 뭔가 설정을 건드려줘야했었어요..
<Seony> 그게 너무 싫었거든요...
<ihavnoth> 오늘 보드 나와서 집에 못가겠네요
<Seony> 그래서 이 시간까지...
<ihavnoth> 보드 데모 수준 될때까지 고고씽이죠
<ihavnoth> 선거할려면 새벽차 타고 집에 가서 투표하고 다시 출근해야할꺼같아요
<ihavnoth> 선거가 아니라 투표군요
<Seony> 회사에서 선거하고오라고 지원 안해주는군요...
<ihavnoth> 뭔놈의 프로젝트들이 다들 사활이 걸린 분위기라서
<ihavnoth> 뭐라고 말을 못하겠네요
<ihavnoth> 이직을 결정했는데 말도 못꺼내겠어요
<Seony> 헐... 저런...
<ihavnoth> 진행 중인 프로젝트 조금 안정될때까지 예의 좀 차리고
<ihavnoth> 이야기 해야할것 같아요
<Seony> 뭐 그만둘 와중에 그런거 따질 필요 있나요..
<ihavnoth> 동네가 좁아요
<ihavnoth> 여자와 회사는 헤어질때 유종미가 필요한거 같아요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 이 에디터는 커뮤니티에 의해서 만들어지는 수많은 패키지들이 있어서... 확장성이 무한하네요..
<Seony> 게다가 패키지들을 에디터 자체 내에서 검색 및 자동설치까지...
<Seony> Vim 확장패키지가 있어서 설치했더니, 이제는 Vim을 대체할 수 있을 것 같습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다. 낼 뵈요
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이군요
<Lunate_> 흠
<Lunate_> 어라
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-11
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 맥에서 SQL 작업도 하세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 DB쪽은 할일이 없네요
<Seony> 아주 비싼 툴이 80% 세일하더라구요..
<Seony> 참, 맥에서 에디터는 뭐 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 맥에서 개발 관련은 VI랑 xcode밖에 안 써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 어제 대단한 에디터를 하나 발견했는데 ㅎㅎ 보셨어요?
<yemharc> ?
<Seony> 저도 vi 밖에 안쓰는데, vi로만 작업하기에는 좀 무리가 있어서 하루종일 에디터만 찾아댕겼거든요..
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-04-10at1.27.00AM.png
<yemharc> 오, 괜찮아 보이네요
<Seony> 이 에디터가 진짜 대단한게요,
<Seony> 일단 코드뷰가 아름답고, 미니맵 모드가 있고,
<Seony> 대부분의 언어는 다 지원되는데다 자동완성도 되구요,
<Seony> 커스터마이징 수준이 극강이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유닉스 conf 파일식으로 커스터마이징이 되구요,
<yemharc> ...비쌀듯한 기능들
<Seony> vi 모드까지 지원됩니다.
<Seony> 더 놀라운 건요,
<Seony> 커뮤니티에 의해서 플러그인들이 만들어지는데요,
<Seony> 에디터 자체 내에서 플러그인 검색에 자동설치까지 지원되요.
<Seony> 게다가 윈도우/리눅스/맥 모두 지원...
<yemharc> 헐헐...
<Seony> Vi 모드 키고나서 Vi 확장팩 설치했더니, 정말 vi 같아졌어요..
<yemharc> 정체가 뭔가요
<Seony> 이게 작년엔가 새로나온 에디터인데, 나오자마자 엄청 화제였대요...
<Seony> 가격은 $56인데, 무료로 사용해도 되요.
<Seony> 대신 하루에 한 번씩 정품 사라는 메시지만 뜨더라구요.
<Seony> 어제 잠깐 써보고 완전 뿅가서...
<yemharc> 저정도 기능이면 아까운 돈은 아닌데요
<Seony> 참 에디터 자체 내에서 스크립트 언어의 경우는 실행도 가능하구요,
<Seony> 프로젝트 단위의 코딩까지 됩니다..
<yemharc> 그냥 IDE 툴이네요 (...)
<Seony> 플러그인 설치하면 화면을 분할하는 기능도 있구요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네... 에디터 이름이 Sublime Text 2에요
<Seony> 사실은 Coda를 살까 고민했었어요. $99이 너무 비싸서 고민하다가... 근데 이 에디터는 정말 걸작이에요... 에디터 하나로 이렇게 흥분해보기는 또 첨이더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 끝나고 들어가면 써봐야겠네요
<Seony> 네. 정말 강력추천합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 에디터에 무슨 Lint라는 플러그인을 설치했는데, 이게 컴파일러가 못잡아내는 에러는 잡는 그 기능이 맞는 건가요?
<Seony> 음... 검색해보니까 C 언어에 관련된 쪽이 나오네..
<yemharc> 엥 글쎼요;; 아직 못봐서;;
<yemharc> 지금 발등에 불 떨어진 사람이랑 일하고 있어서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 많이 바쁘시군요. 말 안걸겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 하이요... 한글 안깨지나 모르겠네요
<autowiz03> 해가 일찍 뜨기는 하는가 봅니다.
<autowiz03> 창밖이 점점 환해지고 있어요..
<Seony> 지금 6시인가요?
<autowiz03> 예 6시 17분 쯤된거 같아요
<autowiz03> 어제 4월 11일 은 뭐더라 국회의원 뽑는 선거가 있었다는데
<autowiz03> 저는 하루종일 방콕만 으흐으흐
<autowiz03> 자~ 슬슬 출근~~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-12
<autowiz05>  
<hello> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 으아 이방은 너무 조용하군요...
<Mint> 말해도 답을 안할듯.. 그래서 조용한듯한데요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-13
<grr> hi
<yemharc> hi
<grr> 역시 공부에도 돈이 필요하네요...
<yemharc> grr: 세상은 돈입니다
<yemharc> orz
<grr> 쩝..
<grr> yemharc: 한 과장이 저보고, 키보드를 끝판왕(리얼포스 토프레)를 사던가, 니 손가락을 고치던가 둘중에 하나를 골라라면서 승질내요 (...)
<yemharc> 이왕이면 끝판왕으로 해요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 전 지금 손가락이 고장날 판이에요
<yemharc> ....
<grr> yemharc: 기계식 한대 뽑으세요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 그래야 할거같아요
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 아, 만약 맥을 쓰게된다면 아이락스 기계식은 쓰지마세요
<yemharc> 키보드 주제에 커널패닉을 일으킵니다
<yemharc> .............
<grr> 아이락스.. 안써요.. 걔들껀 쓸께 못되요
<grr> 에?!
<grr> ?!
<yemharc> ...커널패닉
<grr> 아니.. usb나, ps2나, rs232 쇼트내도 안뻗던데... 어찌 커널패닉을 만들어내요?!
<grr> yemharc: 출장간 사이에, 3사람이 제 키보드를 1주일씩 각갂써보고는, 그중에 2명이 질렀어요
<yemharc> 이 악마!
<grr> 역시 써봐야지만 안다니까...
<yemharc> 내 아이폰5는 기필코 128GB로 구입하리...
<grr> ...
<grr> 패드는 32기가로 살껄 그랬어요..
<grr> 아이폰은 별 상관이 없는데.. 패드는 무인코딩으로 살려니까 필요하네요
<yemharc> 결국 중요한건 capacity
<yemharc> 하지만 통장의 용량은 무한대여도 내용물이 없겠지...
<grr> 지금 생각해보면.. 그냥 drake옹의 nas에 그냥 상주하려구요
<grr> ...
<grr> 100평만 내돨라고 해야지..
<yemharc> 어제부터 "요즘 정보 흐름에 둔하구나" 하고 깨달아서
<yemharc> 사용하고 있던 각종 SNS 등등의 서비스를 모두 엮어서 통합을 했더니
<yemharc> ...........
<grr> ...
<grr> 페북을 써야하나..
<yemharc> read later 관련 서비스만 4개를 사용하고 있었어요
<yemharc> 구글리더를 싹 비운 다음에
<yemharc> read later의 피드를 구글리더로 보내고
<yemharc> 그동안 구독하던 RSS는 올라오는 족족 read later로 보내고
<yemharc> 그렇게 모인 구글리더는 PULSE로 구독하고
<yemharc> 그 펄스에서 맘에드는 것들은 에버노트로 클리핑하고
<yemharc> ............
<yemharc> 페북 트윗 유툽 비메오 레딧 링크드인은 서로 연결하고
<yemharc> 아 구플까지
<yemharc> 하다보니 나 자신도 내가 뭘 어디다 붙였는지 모르겠...
<grr> ...
<grr> 현기증나요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 여튼 그랬더니 시간당 피드 업데이트가 약 200개씩 뿌왘
<grr> - -;;
<ihavnoth> Bluetooth A2SNK 서비스 사용해 보신분 있으신가요?
<autowiz05> 오늘 금요일 맞지요??
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 13금입니다
<autowiz03> 아악??
<autowiz03> 13일의 금요일???
<autowiz03> 참으로 오랜만이군요 금요일이라...
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 써니님 안녕하세욤욤욤 ^_^* /~~
<autowiz03> 오늘 하루종일 배가 그렇게 고프더니만... 13일의 금요일이래요 글쎄... 쩝쩝
<Seony> 인터넷에 포드-풀커슨 알고리즘을 이해할 수 있을만한 좋은 자료 어디 없을까요...
<autowiz03> 동생녀석은 간만에 전화했더니 어떤 아줌마가 받질않나...
<autowiz03> http://yoshiboarder.tistory.com/58
<autowiz03> 네이버에서 상단에서 찾은거니 아마 보셨을거 같기는 하지만 그림이 들어가 있어서...
<Seony> 오오오 감사합니다.
<Seony> 그런데... 헛... 제 교과서를 그대로 베낀거네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> http://dragoon0802.tistory.com/4
<autowiz03> 이건 그냥 코드만...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<Seony> (근데 사실 저는 코드는 필요없어요)
<Seony> 그냥 어떻게 돌아가는건지 이해가 좀 필요해서요.. 제가 머리가 좀 나쁘거든요
<autowiz03> 코드로 이해하시는게 더 빠를거 같은데요 ㅇㅎㅎ
<Seony> 설마요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Prim이랑 Kruskal 알고리듬 파이썬으로 구현하는데만 며칠밤을 샜는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조건이 좀 붙긴 했지만...
<autowiz03> 최근 공부는 안하고 샆질만 해서 그런지 알고리즘은 깜깜이라.
<imsu> Seony, 진짜 나오네요` ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 이해가 좀 필요한데, 다들 설명이 어려워서...
<imsu> 변환하는건 잘 진행 되십니까?
<Seony> 변환이라니?
<imsu> 프로그램 짜시는거요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아.....
<Seony> 저번에 그 C 소스는 제대로 구현이 안되어있더라고...
<imsu> 에휴... 오늘 지갑잃어버려서;; 일진이 안좋아요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 맘에 안들어서 파이썬으로 다시 짰고, 소스코드가 300 라인이 넘어...
<imsu> 집에서 조용히 쉬어야지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐... 저런..
<imsu> 고생하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 Prim, Kruskal 전부 다 구현했어
<imsu> 오~ 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 테스트 케이스 100개 넣는 것만 제외하고는 전부 제대로 작동해.
<imsu> 욜~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 100개 테스트 케이스 넣는 게 제대로 되야
<Seony> 점수가 제대로 나올텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나저나, 포드-풀커슨 이해하기 쉽게나온 자료 좀 없을까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 교과서가 어려워서..
<imsu> 글쎄요 ;;
<imsu> 제가 가지고 있는 책은 그래도 잘 나와 있는거 같던데;;
<imsu> 자료로는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 책이 자료지 뭐. ㅋㅋ 다만 인터넷에서 볼 수 없을 뿐...
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 시간이 나면 제가 c로 짜 드릴텐데 시험기간이라 문제 출제하느라 정신없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 포드풀커슨은 뭘 짜는 게 아니라, 그냥 시험대비 할려는 거야
<Seony> 교수가 머리가 조낸 좋아서, 알고리듬을 제대로 이해하지 않으면 풀 수 없는 문제만 내
<Seony> imsu: 그나저나 디아블로 해야지? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 방학이 오는 것보다 디아블로가 나오는게 더 흥분되는데... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 출시 되었나요 ? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋ
<Seony> 5월 15일날
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 열심히 하세염~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 이제 ;;; 겜을 자제 해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 블리자드 애들이 역시 코딩은 잘해. 권장사양이 코어2듀오 밖에 안돼.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 한번 빠지면 끝을 봐야해서 lol 하느라 아직 끝을 못보고 폐인만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그만 해야지 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 베타 플레이 영상 전부 다 봤는데, 장난 아냐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 겜중독인가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 옛날 디아블로2 하던 추억이 떠올라
<imsu> 어쨋든;; 전 이만 집에가서 요양해야겠어요
<imsu> 돈없어서 밥도 못머고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그래.
<imsu> 집에서 밥해먹어야지 ㅎ
<Seony> 내가 혹시 궁금한 거 있으면 카톡 좀 보낼께
<imsu> 넹 그럼 수고하세요 ^^
<Seony> 이젠 그렇게 어려운 거 안물어볼께 ㅎㅎ
<Jchrono> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-14
<imsu> 아옹 졸려 ...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나도 무쟈게 졸립네...
<imsu> 들어가옵니다
<vegeta9> hellooo
<vegeta9> is here somebody who could help me out?
<vegeta9> -.-
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-15
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 주말에도 일하려니 역시 피곤하네요
<Seony> 헐... 주말까지 일을 하시는군요..
<Seony> 저는 5시 30분 넘어서 퇴근하면 슬슬 짜증부터 나는데... 흐... 복에 겨운 소리네요..
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 다음달 말........조금 넘어서까지는 매일 10시퇴근에 주말출근 확정인 상태에요
<Seony> 헐... 늦게까지 사무실 있는다고 일이 되는 게 아닌데..
<Seony> 저희는 퇴근시간은 5시로 정해져있긴 한데, 보통 사정이 있으면 먼저 퇴근하고 그러는데요... 그래도 모두들 마감일까지는 어떻게든 준수하죠. 집에서 일을 하든 남아서 일을 하든 그건 자유라...
<Seony> 사실은 일의 양을 보면, 결국은 집에까지 가져가서 일을 해야하는거지만 그래도 집에서 발 닦고 편하게 일하는 거랑 사무실에서 하는 거랑은 능률부터가 다르니..
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇죠
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 게임회사고 하다 보니까.......라기보다
<yemharc> 그 뭐라고 해야하죠
<yemharc> Fever Time?
<yemharc> 그런 시기에요
<yemharc> 야근은 하는데 효율도 나오는
<Seony> 아... 그런거군요
<yemharc> .........문제라면 전 그 버프 못받는다는거군요
<yemharc> Seony: 이제서야 서브라임 써보고 있는데 이거 만든사람은 인간도 아니에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 플러그인 설치를 몇 개 해보시면 더더욱 느끼실 거에요
<yemharc> 특히 대박인게 패키지 컨트롤 시스템이군요
<Seony> 네. 바로 그거...
<yemharc> 찾아다닐 필요도 없다니..........
<Seony> 패키지 컨트롤러 설치하셧군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 설치하려고 찾아보니 바로 나오더군요
<Seony> 화면을 총 6개로 분할해주는 split 플러그인이 있는데 그게 아주 좋더라구요.
<Seony> 그거랑 Lint랑..
<Seony> Lint는 아예 잘못된 문법을 표시해줄 정도니..
<yemharc> lint요?
<yemharc> 아 sublimelint?
<Seony> 단순히 오타친거나 세미콜론 빼먹은걸 표시해주는 게 아니라, 컴파일러 상에서는 이상없는데 하면 안되는 코딩의 경우는 라인을 통째로 표시해주더라구요..
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 그거 말고도 언어별 lint도 제공하는게 있군요
<Seony> 저는 sublimelint, split, vim extended 이 세가지만 설치했는데도 아주 맘에 들더라구요..
<Seony> 네. 언어별로..
<Seony> 알고보니까, 지금 베타라서 사용기간에 제한이 없는 거래요..
<yemharc> 음 근데
<yemharc> sublimelint가 있고 sublimelinter가 있네요
<yemharc> 차이가 뭐지........
<Seony> 구글링 해보니까 나오네요
<Seony> 그냥 만든 사람이 다른 거 같은데요
<yemharc> gma
<yemharc> 흠..
<yemharc> 겍......
<yemharc> 헥스 에디터.............
<Seony> sublimelinter가 더 좋아보이네요. 설명도 더 디테일하고, 지원되는 기능도 많고..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이건 질러야겠군요 (.........)
<Seony> 참, CodeIntel 이라는 플러그인도 좋아요.
<yemharc> 그건 또 뭐하는 녀석인가요
<yemharc> 에........코드 인텔리전스 (..........)
<yemharc> 이거 이미 편집기가 아니네요.........
<Seony> 음.. 설명을 보면,
<Seony> 자동완성이라던가 하는 언어의 문법을 똑똑하게 판단한다는 그런 플러그인인가봐요..
<Seony> 설치는 에디터 내에서 하시고, 설명은 여기서 https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeCodeIntel
<yemharc> komodo의 인텔리전스를 포팅했다는군요
<Seony> 음,... 그게 뭔지 잘 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 거기 보고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 어 그러니까........
<yemharc> 예를들면 X코드 사용할떄
<yemharc> 함수나 변수명을 적다 보면 "이런거 있음" 하면서 리스트 보여주고 하잖아요?
<yemharc> 그런 기능이에요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 그래서 어쩐지 타이핑하는대로 줄줄 나왔군요..
<Seony> 함수가 아닌데 어떻게 알고 보여줄까 했었어요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그 외에도 임포트 시킨 라이브러리나 헤더파일도 체크해서 보여줍니다.
<Seony> 아... 정말 무쟈게 맘에 드는 에디터에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 아마 상식적으로 생각하면 임포트 파일에 대한 인텔리전스는 실시간 체크 (........)
<Seony> 일단 색깔도 잘 골랐고...
<yemharc> 아, 이걸로 어떻게 개발 못하려나........
<yemharc> 모바일쪽은 아무래도 고정형(?!)이다 보니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 껄껄...........
<Seony> Obj-C도 가능한 거 같은데요.
<yemharc> 설마했지만 진짜 있다니 gdb
<yemharc> 아, 그 코드에 관한 문제가 아니라 예를들면 아이폰 시뮬레이터 기동이라던가 뭐 그런 부가기능인거죠
<Seony> 아... 어쩔 수 없는 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 서브라임 포럼 - 서브라임으로 개발을 하고 싶다고? 그럼 커맨드라인 툴을 써 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 일단 제 경우는 SublimeLinter로 돌리니까, 모든 라인에서 다 에러가 표시되네요. SublimeLint는 이상없구요...
<Seony> 난 파워유저가 아니니 대충 써야지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<qwe_qwe> 안녕하세요
<qwe_qwe> 어떤 곳인가 궁금해서 들어와봤어요
<razGon_OpQ> 보시는 거와 같이 한국우분투사용자모임방입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 조용하죠.ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그래도 질문하면 답변남겨주세요. 위의 규칙을 읽어보시면 도움이될겁니다
<qwe_qwe> 네 규칙은 방금 읽어봤습니다 기본적인 예절들이네요 ㅎ
<qwe_qwe> 12.04는 아직 많이 안쓰시나봐요 갈아타려는데 정보가 많지 않네요
<razGon_OpQ> 예 보통 서버로 많이들쓰셔서 10.04LTS를 많이 씁니다
<razGon_OpQ> 게다가 윈메니저가 그놈에서 유니티로 변경해서 적용하기 힘들고 오류가 좀나와서요
<razGon_OpQ> 우분투는 안정성을 보고 쓰신다면 최신버젼이 꼭은 아니더군요
<qwe_qwe> 음 그렇군요... 전 루분투를 주로 쓰고 있는데 유니티가 쓰기 힘든가보네요
<razGon_OpQ> 버젼업되면서 기능도 업이지만 버그도 업인경우가 종종있어서요. 물론 마이너 디버드도 많습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 예 적응안되서 그놈으로 일부로 변경하는경우도 많습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 루분투 좋죠 가볍구 단순비가 보이죠
<qwe_qwe> 허허 그정도인가요
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 워낙 그놈이 범용성이 강해서요
<qwe_qwe> 유니티는 버전좀 많이 올라가면 그때 써봐야겠네요
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 이해가 되는게 캐노니칼에서는 피시뿐만아니라 타블렛등의 모바일시장을 노리는 거 같습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇다면 아이콘화가 되야겠죠
<razGon_OpQ> 물론 유니티에서 그놈으로 변환도 가능합니다
<qwe_qwe> 음 그런가요? 넷북 리믹스였나 그건 오히려 불편하긴 했는데
<razGon_OpQ> 유니티는 이런 아이콘화에 맞춰졌다고 하더군요
<qwe_qwe> 그렇군요 아직 부족하긴 하지만 시도는 괜찮네요
<razGon_OpQ> 컴을 잘하시는 분들은 터미널 좋아하시던데...^^
<autowiz03> 배가 고파요...
<razGon_OpQ> 헉.
<razGon_OpQ> 밤참을...
<razGon_OpQ> 드심이 어떠신지요?
<autowiz03> 내일 출근만 아니면 번개라도 고고싱 하고 싶은 이 출출함...
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 번개하기에는 먼곳에 있어요. 게다가 지금 가고 있습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 버스안.ㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 아웅...저도 갑자기 출출하네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 오오 모바일 패북도 아니고 모바일 irc 이군요... 저도 한두번 밖에 못해봤어요
<autowiz03> 뭐 개인적인 이야기 입니다만. 개인적으로 네이버에 검색히스토리 라는 서비스가 맘에 들었는데 말이지요.
<autowiz03> 로긴상태에서 검색하면 모두 기록이 남아서 나중에 북마크 따로 안찍은것도 찾아줘서 좋았는데 4월 26일 부터 서비스 종료 한다는 통보가
<autowiz03> T.T
<razGon_OpQ> 허거거ㅓ거.
<razGon_OpQ> 그런가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 옵티머스 큐입니다. 쿼티자판
<autowiz03> 쿼티 자판 달린 스마트폰을 사고 싶었지만 주위의 강압적 압력으로 아이폰3gs 를 쓰고 있어요 이제 겨우 약정 거의다 채운듯합니다.
<autowiz03> 12.04 정식으로 나왔나요?
<autowiz03> 파이널 배타인가...
<razGon_OpQ> 아마도 아직 베타버전으로 알고 있습니다만
<razGon_OpQ> 12.04는 중요한버젼입니다
<razGon_OpQ> LTS버젼이 나오는 버젼이기에 말이죠
<razGon_OpQ> http://myubuntu.tistory.com/m/685
<razGon_OpQ> 관련내용입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 좋다고하네요
<razgon|> ?
<oming> 하음
<FirstRunnerUbunt> Hi
<FirstRunnerUbunt> Bye
<Seony> imsu__, 닉이 왜이리 많아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu__> 어라 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일찍 일어났는갑네
<imsu__> 네 시험 문제 만들어야해서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 바쁘구나
<imsu__> 카톡 아까 확인만 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu__> 문제 다 만들고 나서 말씀드리면 안될까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 바쁘면 일 봐. 나혼자 씨름하고 있을께 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 포드풀커슨은 나름대로 이해는 했어. 이제 에드몬드-카프만 이해하면 돼 ㅎㅎ
<imsu__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu__> 오호~
<imsu__> 전 다시 수업하러 갑니다 ~ ^
<imsu__> 할게 많네요 이번주는 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 수고
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-08
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 월요일인데 한가 합니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어여 오세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요즘 국내 TV 토렌트 전부 다 막혀서... 드라마 보기 참 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<devsejong> Seony: http://tcafe.net/
<devsejong> 여기 한군데는 남아있어요
<Seony> 믿을만한 사이트에요?
<Seony> 일단 정보 감사합니다.
<Seony> 제가 좀 살펴볼께요
<devsejong> 저는 평소에 안쓰는 아이디, 비밀번호로 가입해서 쓰고 있습니다.
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요. 어차피 별명이랑 이메일 외에는 안물어보네요.
<yemharc> 허.......
<yemharc> 달려라 하니가 있다니 (......)
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<degul> !devsejong,
<devsejong> degul: 반갑습니다.
<degul> 안녕하세요
<degul> 이제 식사시간이네요
<samahui_web> 점심들 맛있게 드세요\
<razGon_web> ^^;;
<razGon_web> 오늘 조용하네요
<razGon_web> 정은이의 업적인가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 무슨 일 있어요?
<razGon_vN6> 하이요
<suapapa> 4월 20일 고 미니 컨퍼런스 참가 신청이 시작되었습니다. http://onoffmix.com/event/14174
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-09
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<PYogurt> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_web> 점심 시간이네요~ 오늘도 즐거운 점심 맛있게 하세요~
<autowiz2016> 오늘도 야근 이히히히히
<autowiz2016> 야근 귀신이 붙었어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-10
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<hammerbang> GUI가 가벼운 배포판 추천 부탁드립니다.
<Work^Seony> Lubuntu가 가벼운 배포판 중 하나가 아닐까 싶네요
<hammerbang> ubuntu unity 를 사용하는데, 컴이 꾸져서 반응이 느릿느릿한데요, lubuntu 사용하면 좀 나아질까요?
<hammerbang> 아, 그냥 lubuntu 설치해보면 되겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<hammerbang> 감사합니다.
<intobrain> 안녕하세요
<intobrain> 혹시 우분투 그래픽 인터페이스를 화려하지 않게
<intobrain> 윈도우로 치자면 클래식 테마로 바꿀 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<suapapa> hammerbang, bodhilinux
<suapapa> 제 1세대 넷북의 수명을 좀 더 늘려 줬습니다
<hammerbang> suapapa, 감사합니다. bodhilinux 도 퇴근후에 설치해보겠습니다. :)
<razGon_Web> bodhi linux좋죠. 깔끔하고 단순하고요.
<razGon_Web> 비슷한 것으로 peppermint도 있습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 하지만, 루분투가 가장 무난하더군요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 접속했습니다.
<Markers> 'a'
<ahoops> 3/20대란이 결국엔 북한 소행이군요.
<Markers> 아 확정된건가요
<ahoops> 미래창조과학부에서 2시에 북한이 틀림없다고 발표한다는군요.
<razGon_Web> 설마 북한이..ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 아닐거 같은데..
<yemharc> 암요 그럼요 물론이죠 당연하죠 ~_~
<ahoops> 뭔일이 일어나도 북한소행임이 틀림없어요.
<ahoops> razGon_Web, 왜 그걸 모르십니까..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 북한은 못하는게 없잖아요
<ahoops> 으이그.
<razGon_Web> 하긴 그것도 위대한 김정은 동지의 주도하에 해킹했겠지.ㅋ
<ahoops> 2월하순 북한측이 우회접속경로를 통해 피해업체에 악성코드를 심은 사실을 파악한 것으로 알려졌다.
<ahoops> 우회경로따위가 북한소행이라는 판단의 근거가 된다고 확신하는 미래창조과학부..
<ahoops> 더이상의 자료는 없고 걍 북한소행이라고 우기는꼴.
<ahoops> 이건다 Seony님탓.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 워킹데드 이제 끝난건가요..
<Seony> .안올라오네..
<ahoops> 전 요즘 shameless 보고잇어요.
<razGon_Web> 왕좌의 게임3 나오지 않앗나요?
<Seony> tvn에서 하는 드라마 나인은 근래에 본 드라마 중에서 제일 재밌네요..
<geekf00> :)
<razGon_Web> Seony: 그런가요? 흠. 다운받아야 겠는데.ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 토렌토로 받아야 겠습니다.ㅋ
<samahui> 왕좌의 게임 시즌3 나왔죠
<samahui> 월요일마다
<samahui> 이제 두편했습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 워킹데드는 시즌 아웃이라더군요
<samahui> 다음 시즌을 기다려야 겠네요
<samahui> 미사일을 쏘건 북이 해킹을 했건 안했건 전 제 일만 열심히 해야겠습니다. 외근나갑니다 ~~~ 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<Seony> razGon_Web, 흐... 나인을 모르시다니... 최고의 드라마에요.
<swkim> 안녕하세요
<swkim> 한국분 계신가요?
<Seony^Zzz> 어서오세요.  다 한국사람 입니다
<swkim> 아하;;;
<swkim> 제가 처음왔는데 궁금한 내용이 있어서 질문좀 할게요
<swkim> HP 워크스테이션에 OS로 ubuntu를 OS로 설치하려고 하는데요
<swkim> ubuntu 라이센스 정책이 어떻게 되는지 알수 있을까요?
<swkim> 무료버전하고 유료버전이 있는지요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 어떻게 쓰셔도 무료입니다
<Seony> 다만, 우분투라는 상표와 로고를 사용해서 사업을 하지않으시면 되는 걸로 알고있어요.
<swkim> 개인용도가 아니라 회사에서 사용하는 용도입니다
<Seony> 네. 회사에서 사용하셔도 100% 무료에요
<swkim> 아하
<swkim> 감사합니다
<Seony> :)
<Markers> 혹시 owncloud 사용해보신분 계신가요
<geekf00> owncloud :)
<Seony> 많이는 안써봤지만 좀 써봤어요
<Markers> 저 죄송하지만 이번에 사용해보려고 하는데 어떠한 방식으로 사용되는지 알 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 저희 학교에서 정식으로 도입 중이라...
<Seony> 음.. 윈/맥/리눅스 전용 클라이언트가 있구요,
<Seony> 소스를 받아보면 내용은 전부 PHP로 되어있어요
<Seony> 겉으로 보여지는 작동 자체는 드랍박스랑 좀 비슷합니다.
<Markers> 학부생에게 owncloud 설치 해보고 사용좀 해보라고 했는데 전혀 개념을 못잡고 있어서 제가 직접해봐야 될거 같은데 저도 완전 처음이라 'ㅁ'
<Seony> 특정 폴더를 지정해놓고 파일을 올리면,
<Seony> 해당 계정에 연결된 클라이언트는 자동으로 동기화가 되요
<Seony> 뭐 그정도?
<Markers> 데이터 서버를 직접 만들어야되는거죠?
<Seony> 네. 리눅스 서버 하나 설치해서 PHP랑 MySQL 설치하면 되요
<Markers> 설치하고 사용하는데는 큰 어려움이 없나요?
<Seony> "전형적인 설정" 이상의 커스터마이징이 요구되면 좀 골치아파집니다. 저희 학교가 지금 그런 상황이구요
<Markers> 음...
<Seony> owncloud 고객지원팀 담당자랑 몇번 얘기 좀 해봤는데요,
<Seony> 시스템이 좀 복잡해서 그런지 쉽게 안고쳐지는 것도 좀 많고..
<Markers> 저희 학교에서는 지금 학교내에서는 사설 IP를 사용하고 있는데 이게 사설 IP 안에서 사용한다는 가정이면 크게 어려울게 없을까요?
<Seony> 무료버전에서 제공하는 기능까지만 쓰면 아주 좋을 거에요.
<Seony> 사설 IP인건 중요한게 아니잖아요.
<Seony> 사설IP든 외부IP든 그거야 그냥 주소일 뿐인거고..
<Markers> 학부생이 따로 검색하면서 설치를 할려고 시도는 여러번해서 기간이 지났는데 전혀 못하고 있어서 먼가 개념적으로 크게 다른것 같아서...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제로보드 설치하는 거랑 같은 난이도인데요
<Markers> 음.. 일단 기본적으로 제공하는 기능만을 사용한다면 그냥 보고서 설치하면 된다는 거군요
<Markers> 그 이상의 커스터마이즈는 좀 어렵다는 것이고 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 감사합니다. 일단 해보고 나중에 따로 질문 드려야겠네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이번에 연구실에서 하는 과제중에 Dropbox나 구글드라이브, owncloud 를 인터페이스 삼아서 하는게 있는데 'ㅅ' 제일 어려워보이는게 owncloud 같아서 걱정했는데 이용하는데 크게 어려움이 없다니 해봐야겟네요
<Seony> 사용하는거야 뭐 어렵게 만들면 누가 쓰겠어요...
<Seony> 만드는 사람입장에서는 무조건 쓰기쉽게 만들어야겠죠..
<dummy-sen> 맥스 리제르바 까베르네 쇼비뇽 3잔째... 알딸딸 취팅
<dummy-sen> 안주는... 뿌셔뿌셔 -_-
<dummy-sen> 뿌셔뿌셔 기본 스프 더럽게 맛없음.. 삼양라면 스프 뿌리니 먹을만 하네여.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-11
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<poiq1> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 요 며칠 캄보디아 다녀왔습니다. (__)
<readytoact> 죽도록 고생만 하고 왔네요 - 보람있었지만.
<readytoact> -0-
<Work^Seony> 벌써 돌아오셨네요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 네 ㅎㅎ 가서 페트병 전구 달고 왔습니다.
<nanun> 와 즐거우셨겠어요
<twinsenx> 프놈펜 4월에도 덥군요 23~34 평균 29   http://blog.daum.net/orrussey/1277260
<Markers> 혹시 개발자에게 좋은 키보드가 무엇이 있을까요?
<suapapa> 해피해킹 오어 리얼포스
<twinsenx> 30만원 정돈가요?
<twinsenx> 오... 모델별로 가격차가 나네요.
<Markers> 헐 30마넌''.....
<twinsenx> 하루 10시간 이상 키보드를 오래 써야한다면... 그만한 가치를 하겠지욤. 요즘은 10분만 키보드 써도 피곤하던데 ... ...
<Markers> 다들 보통 머 쓰시나요 'ㅁ' 이거 머 키보드 비싸게 사보자 하고 7~8마넌원 생각하고 있는데 검색 때리지 10만원 단위로 파네 ;ㅁ;
<razGon_web> 일반 기계식 키보드는 어떨지요?
<razGon_web> 저도 진료 보면 키보드 쓰는데 소음때문에...
<Markers> 지금 다들 기계식이 좋다고 해서 기계식으로 7만원대 사자 이러고 있는데 검색하니 10 / 20 / 30 막 이딴식으로 'ㅁ'
<yemharc> 30만원 아래면 그래도 싼거에요
<Markers> yemharc님은 머 쓰시나여
<yemharc> 전 안쓰는데요 ㅇㅅㅇ.........
<Markers> ....?
<Markers> 키보드 안 쓰세요?!
<yemharc> 아뇨 기계식을 안써요
<yemharc> 몇종류 써보긴 했는데 딱히 맘에 드는게 없어서......
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 좀 펜타일 키감을 좋아하기도 하고요
<Markers> 펜타일 키감?
<Markers> 흠...
<yemharc> 어.....쉽게 떠올릴만한거라면 노트북 키보드 생각하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 펜타일하곤 좀 다른거지만 키감은 거의 똑같아요
<Markers> 아 마우스랑 키보드 하나 바꿀려고 했는데 이거 원하는 물품 구매할려면 생각보다 10배는 더 투자를해야되네 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 물론 컴퓨터로 뭘 하는 사람에게 키보드 마우스 중요하긴 하죠
<yemharc> 근데 배보다 배꼽이 커지진 마세요
<yemharc> 기계식 처음 쓰시는거면 싼걸로 추천받아 써보고 "아, 돈 더 들이면 이거보다 편하구나" 정도로 생각하세요
<yemharc> 기계식도 좋다좋다 하지만 실어하는 사람도 분명 있으니까요
<samahui> 전 해피해킹 프로2와 리얼포스 그리고 저렴하고 빛나서 좋은 제닉스테소로m7엘이디
<samahui> 이렇게 씁니다
<samahui> 물론 다 청축으로
<samahui> 주변 신경 안쓰고 쓸정도의 강심장과 직장내 위치가 아니면 곤란한 모델들이죠 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저도 펜타일을 좋아합니다.
<razGon_web> 소리도 적고 부드럽고요.
<razGon_web> 멤브레인보다 탄력있고요.
<samahui> 갈축이나 흑축 적축등 소음 비교적 적으면서 기계식 느낌 살리는 놈들 많습니다
<samahui> 그런데 전 오랜작업 하려면 클래식 TP에 들어가던 노트북 키보드가 더 좋더군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 저는 집에서는 흑축.ㅋ
<samahui> 장기간 타이핑 하려면 기계식 키보드 괘안키는 한데
<samahui> 띵크패드 오래된 모델들의 키감이 더 편안할때가 많아요
<samahui> 그래서 오래된 클래식 TP를 못버리고 모아놓고 간혹 타이핑할때 쓰죠
<Markers> 흠...
<Markers> 그냥 정말 샘플로 하나 질러보고 나중에 경험을 바탕으로 사야될까요
<Markers> 용산 한번 들려야되나
<samahui> 젤 좋은건 용산 들리는거죠
<samahui> 선인상가만가도 1층 키보드등 악세사리파는가계에 기계식 키보드 저렴한거 여러게 깔여있어요
<samahui> 두드려보고 구입하세요
<samahui> 기계식이라고 다 키감이 좋은건 아니거든요
<Markers> 그렇군여
<samahui> 회사마다의 특색도 있고 무엇보다 키스위치의 종류에 따라서 키감이나 소리가 달라요
<samahui> 청축 흑축 갈축 백축 적축
<samahui> 종류도 많아요
<razGon_web> 적축은 어떤가요?
<samahui> 청축에 비해 소리도 없으면서
<samahui> 조금 가벼운 편입니다
<samahui> 뭐 사람에 따라 드르겠지만 갈축보다 났다는 의견이 많더군요
<samahui> 흑축보다도 키압이 낮으니까 정말 가볍게 두드리는듯한 타법이 가능합니다만... 전 철컥거리는 묵직한 청축을 좋아해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 흑축은 키압 낮다고 생각했는데. 좀 높은 모양이군요.
<samahui> 타이핑 소음만 놓고 보면 청축>갈축>=적축>흑축
<samahui> 키압을 보면 흑축>적축=갈축>청축 입니다
<samahui> 오히려 키압은 청축이 낮죠
<samahui> 키압이 높으면 타이핑시 고속 타이핑이 가능합니다. 고로 고속타이핑은 흑축이 더 잘되죠
<samahui> 하지만 기분은 청축이 소리도 크면서 키압이 낮아서 경쾌한 느낌을 줍니다
<samahui> 대충 이렇지만 이것도 제조사나 제품에 따라서 편차도 크고
<samahui> 무엇보다 키보드 타이핑하는 사람에 따라서 느끼는게 다르기 때문에
<samahui> 뭐가 났다 말하기 뭐하죠
<samahui> 거기다 요즘 백축도 나오는데 백축은 아직 전 못써봐서 뭐라 할말이 없네요 ^^;;
<Markers> 저 혹시 마우스 중에 묵직하면서 왼쪽편에 버튼 2개 있어서 브라우저를 앞 뒤로 가게 하는 마우스 혹시 아시나요?
<Markers> 전에 인턴했을때 썻는데 마우스 어떤 제품이었는지 정확히 기억이 안나네요 ㅠ
<razGon_web> 5버튼 마우스 찾아보세요.
<readytoact> 역시 초코파이는 오리온-
<Markers> 음 5버튼 마우스가 어떤게 있죠? 검색해서 나오는게 딸랑 하나네 'ㅅ'
<samahui> 다나와에서
<samahui> 컴퓨터 항목가셔서
<samahui> 마우스 선택하시면
<samahui> 기본검색에 회사 브랜드 감응방식 등등 선택하는거 나오는데 맨 아래 버튼 수 있습니다
<samahui> 그거 +눌러서 선택사항 늘려보면 5버튼 있어요
<samahui> 보통 마우스가 좌우와 휠버튼이 있어서 3버튼이거든요 그러니까
<samahui> 좌측 엄지에 버튼이 두개 있으면 총 5버튼이 되죠
<samahui> 거기다 보통 본체 위쪽 DPI선택하는거 까지 있으면 5버튼+dpi버튼이 되고 그 이상되는것도 있어요
<samahui> 그리고 묵직한건 무선이면 묵직해요 베터리 들어가서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그게 아니라면 무게추 들어가는 모델들도 있는데 보통 게이밍 마우스가 그런식이죠 그런데 이건 비싸요
<samahui> 마우스는 더도덜도말고 로지텍과 마소꺼 추천해드립니다. 좀 비싸지만 비싼값을해요
<Markers> 음 5버튼 마우스가 맞는거 같아요. 근데 인턴때 썻던게 무선이었는지 유선이었는지 기억이 안나네요 유선이었던거 같은데 굉장히 묵직해서 제 손크기랑 딱 맞아 편했는데
<Markers> 로지텍 제품이었던거 같은데 로지텍 제품이 비슷한걸 찾아보니 다 무선이라 'ㅁ';;
<samahui> 요즘 무선이 많이 나오죠
<samahui> 유선중 괜찮은건 무게추 들어가는 모델인데 가격이 10만원 안되는 가격일꺼예요
<Markers> 데탑에 무선 마우스 쓰는건 별루일려나요
<Markers> 흠
<samahui> g9x 라느 모델 어떠세요
<samahui> 레이저 마우스인데
<samahui> 무게추 들어가는 모델이죠
<samahui> 근데 가격이 8만원대 일꺼예요
<samahui> 로지텍의 경우 구형 다 내리고 새로나온 신형만 올려놔서 몇개 없어요
<Markers> 흠 그럼 제가 찾는게 구형인가보네요
<Markers> 엄청 묵직하고 뚱뚱하다는 느낌의 마우스였는데
<samahui> 전 묵직이나 쓸데없는 버튼 싫어해서 ㅎㅎ 그냥 G1쓰고 있어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 예전 게임방 들어가는거 여러개 싸게 구입해서 쌓아놓고 쓰죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 게임할때 많이 쓰는거 아니라면 반응속도 좀 떨어져도 무선도 괜찮아요
<samahui> 무선은 제품이 많으니까 고르기 좋을꺼예요
<samahui> 혹 게임 아예 안하시면 저처럼 트랙볼 쓰는것도 괜찮고요
<samahui> 트랙볼쓰면 손목아플일이 적어지죠 ^^;;
<Markers> ㄸㄸㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 퇴근 아직 안하셨군요.,
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 요새 보통 11시에 합니다
<razGon_Xch> 허걱..
<yemharc> 허나
<razGon_Xch> 출근 몇시에 하세요?
<yemharc> 대신 출근이 11시
<razGon_Xch> 좋은데?~
<razGon_Xch> 쵝오입니다.!
<yemharc> 일단 회사 방침이 "출퇴근 시간은 없다"거든요
<razGon_Xch> 저도 진료를 그렇게 했으면 좋겠습니다.
<yemharc> 나쁜 의미가 아니라 좋은 의미로요
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 그건 좀 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 한화는 그냥 화석이 될 듯..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 병원.......은 정말 별 수 없는데
<yemharc> 은행하고 관공서는 차라리 평일 쉬고 주말좀 열었으면 해요.........
<razGon_Xch> 그러게요
<razGon_Xch> 저희 의원은 아침 일곱시 반에 가면 환자분들이 왜이리 늦었어?!
<razGon_Xch> 그럽니다.
<yemharc> 허;;;
<yemharc> 그건 너무 이른;;
<razGon_Xch> 6시에 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 4시반부터 한가 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 동영상 편집용 윈도우 패키지 어떤게 좋을지요?
<yemharc> 윈도쪽은 잘 ;;;
<yemharc> 게임할때 빼고 안쓴지 4년쯤 되는거 같아요
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-12
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 좋은 아침 이예요
<samahui> 날씨가 오늘은 어제와 달리 상쾌하군요
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<ahoops_> 네네.
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 즐거운 금요일이에요
<readytoact> nanun (__) 벌금 이군요 벌 금
<readytoact> -_-..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 벌서는 금요일
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> yemharc: (__)
<nanun> 정말 시간 참 빨리가네요 @.@
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 전 불금 맞습니다 ㅋ ㅋ 오늘은 칼퇴가 가능할듯해서
<samahui> 늦게나마 한강나가서 농구나 해야겠네요
<nanun> 오오
<samahui> 운동으로 불타는 금요일 ㅋ
<nanun> 좋은걸요 +_+
<samahui> 무릎에 소리나고 발목 돌아가는건 에러입니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<nanun> 전 두 여자와 불타는 금요일!
<samahui> 허걱
<samahui> 진짜 불금인건가요~~~~
<nanun> 와이프와 처제입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅌ
<samahui> 와이프는 인정하지만 처제는 안됩니다!
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 불타시겠군요.
<yemharc> 주로 가사노동으로........
<nanun> 전 커피를 서비스로 대접해야 합니다.
<nanun> 써니님 덕분에 커피에 빠졌어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 그렇담서요
<samahui> 써니님 커피 저도 한번 구입해보고 싶어지네요 ㅜㅜ 하지만 커피를 안마시는게 함정
<nanun> 그때 사서 마신게 시작이 되어서 ;;
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 802.11ac 던가 쓰려고 브로드컴이랑 협업중이라네요
<samahui> 술 담배 커피 중 담배는 아예 안하고 술은 어쩔 수 없을때 가끔... 커피는 여친님 드실때 한모금 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아! 어친님 드릴 커피 구입을 해야겠네요
<samahui> 여친님은 커피 매니아 ~
<nanun> 오오
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 네. 며칠 전에 뉴스기사 떴더라구요
<yemharc> 그나저나 언론들은 저가형 아이폰 엄청 바라네요
<Work^Seony> 어제 아이폰 카메라로 찍은 제 사진 하나가 페북에서 반응이 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 헬쥐유뿔은 SK따라갈라고 외부회선무료통화 내놨군요
<yemharc> 그냥 한세대 이전모델이 그대로 저가형인데......
<yemharc> Work^Seony: photo synnth 라는 앱 써보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨. 편집하는 앱이에요?
<samahui> 가격별로 망내무료통화부터 타통신사통화무료를 넘어 고액이면 외부선 일반전화까지무료라...
<yemharc> 아뇨 이게 VR 파노마라 사진 찍는 앱이에요
<yemharc> 무려 MS에서 만든........
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 파노라마 앱은 많은데, MS에서 만든건 놀랍네요
<nanun> 우선 모든 통신사가 sms무료부터 내놔줬으면 좋겠어요.
<yemharc> 여튼 그 왜 360도 찍어서 보는 그런 앱이에요
<samahui> sms야 이미 카톡으로 대동단결 무료자나요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 이벤어 LG에서 광고로 "애플은 파노라마만 되지? 우린 VR도 됀다" 했다가 대차게 까이게 된 주인공 앱이더군요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 360도 vr 앱은 예전부터 있었어요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<nanun> 데이터 통신과 별개로요 ㅎㅎ 그건 너무 카카오 프로그램에 종속되어서 ;;
<yemharc> 그 중에서 평가가 가장 좋은거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 무료라는게 가산점이 가장 크지 않았을까 싶지만요........
<Work^Seony> MS가 윈도우즈를 유닉스 기반으로 갈아엎으면 세계통일 할 수 있을까요? ㅋ
<samahui> 리눅스 기반으로 가서 무료로 풀어버리면 대동단결 가능할지도...
<samahui> 아니면 걍 까이는건 변함 없을듯해요
<yemharc> 기존 프로그램들이 그대로 돌아간다면요
<yemharc> 하지만 발머횽이 있는 한 ....................
<Work^Seony> 저는 무료는 바라지도 않구요 ㅋㅋ, 맥OSX 정도의 가격에 다이렉트X 돌아간다면...
<samahui> 스팀을 필두로 게임도 리눅스로 돌아가기 시작한 시점에서 MS 장점이 팍팍 줄어들고 있죠
<yemharc> 그게 또 그렇지도 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 물론 당장 가시적인건 적지만
<yemharc> 실제 현재까지 포팅된 게임들 보면 대부분 와인입니다....
<samahui> 차후 많이 넘어오겠죠
<yemharc> 진짜 네이티브로 포팅된건 사실상.........
<yemharc> 되려 인디게임들이 OpenGL로 만들어서 포팅이 좀 되는 편이긴 해요
<samahui> 유니티로 슬슬 넘어들 갈꺼 같은데요
<samahui> 뭐 그래도 나온다는게 어딘가요
<yemharc> 유니티는 아직 "대규모 게임"에서 증명된게 없어서 좀 더 시간이 필요할거에요
<yemharc> 만약에 그게 인정받고 DX를 대체한다면 진정한 의미로 MS가 영향력을 잃기 시작할겁니다
<samahui> 모바일에서는 활발하니
<samahui> 조만간 넘어오길 기대해 봅니다
<samahui> 기대만...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 모바일이야 뭐 선택권이 없는거나 마찬가지니까요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 언리얼 쓰기엔 중소규모, 혹은 개인 개발자 입장에선 너무 복잡하고......
<yemharc> 뭣보다 언리얼 엔진은 아이폰 아니면 제대로 돌지도 않아서요.......
<samahui> 아뜨.. 열심히 채팅하는데 이사님이 뒤에서 이야기 나누고 있었군요 휴~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잠시 일하는 척 하다올께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 개발자에겐 휴식도 중요합니다 이사님
<samahui> 어제도 쉬었어요 오블리비언 나왔데서 보러 가느라
<samahui> 저녁에 도망갔다 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 암튼 나중에 뵈요 ^^ 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 소비가 심해서 고민이네요.  정말 먹는거 외에는 안사는데...
<yemharc> 전 되려 소비가 좀 줄어들고 있어요
<yemharc> .....앱 지르는걸 멈췄더니 (....)
<Work^Seony> 와이프가 너무 심심해해서 강아지를 한 마리 사고싶은데, 여기 개값이 기본 백만원을 훌쩍 넘어서 그것도 고민이에요
<Work^Seony> 개장사나 좀 해볼까...
<yemharc> 비싸요;;
<yemharc> 혈통보증 이런거 붙으면 순식간에............
<Work^Seony> 지난 일요일날 개인 견주가 직접 키우는 강아지들 데리고 와서 파는델 갔었는데,
<Work^Seony> 말티즈 한마리에 $2,000 이더라구요
<yemharc> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 진짜 개장사 고려해봐야겠어요
<yemharc> 개도 그렇고 고양이도 그렇고.......
<yemharc> 그냥 애완동물은 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 비싸니까 애지중지 키우지...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 맥 알림센터 팁 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 어떤 팁이요?
<nanun> 와 정말 비싸네요 ;;
<yemharc> 세손가락으로 불러오면 열렸다가 손 놓으면 닫히고
<yemharc> 오른쪽 위에 아이콘을 1초 이상 누르고 있다 떼면 자동으로 닫히고
<yemharc> 단축키 지정해서도 똑같이 누르고 있다 떼면 닫히고......
<yemharc> 음......말로 하니 좀 이상하네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요... 나중에 한 번 해봐야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 출근할 때는 놋북 안들고 댕기거든요
<Work^Seony> 제가 쓰는 컴이 워낙 사양이 좋아서요..
<yemharc> 전 아예 회사에서 컴퓨터 준다는걸 거부 (......)
<Work^Seony> 저도 거부하고 싶었는데, 인텔 제온 12코어에 24기가램 박힌 데탑이라.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 알고보니 제 보스가 오픈스택 테스트할려고 맞춘 거래요
<yemharc> 아니_사장님_PC를_달랬더니_워크스테이션을.flv
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 요즘 Ceph를 오픈스택에 붙이는거 하는데 잘 안되서 짜증나네요..
<yemharc> 음........
<Work^Seony> 왜 Swift를 안쓰는지는 안물어봤지만, 보스가 Ceph를 쓰겠다니 어쩔 수 없죠..
<yemharc> 오픈스텍 테스트할거면 차라리 적당한 성능 PC 여러대 있는데 더 좋은데.........
<Work^Seony> 일단 아마존 S3 API는 작동하길래 그건 넘어갔는데, 문제는 다른게...
<Work^Seony> 노바를 세팅하고 인스턴스를 띄워서 이게 어디에 저장되는지 파악해서 백업 스크립트를 짜려고 하는 중인데, floating ip 암만 붙여도 연결이 안되네요..
<Work^Seony> vm에서 하니까 더 그런듯 싶고..
<yemharc> 음......
<Work^Seony> devstack이라고 해서, 오픈스택 클라우드를 스크립트 하나로 구축해주는데가 있꺼든요...
<Work^Seony> 거기꺼 받아서 하니까 설치는 자동으로 되서 좋은데, 뭐가 어떻게 진행이 되는건지 알수가 없고...
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 그럴땐 스크립트 리딩을.....
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 홈피보면 어떻게 구축하는지 매뉴얼 자세히 나와있나요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 지금 보는 책이 OpenStack Cloud COmputing Cookbook이라는 책인데, 지금 오픈스택 버전에서는 책대로 하면 작동이 안되거든요...
<yemharc> 오픈스택 메뉴얼은 아직 기대하지 마세요.....
<yemharc> 그야말로 "개발자용 메뉴얼" 레벨이라 괴상망측한 용어가 난무합니다........
<yemharc> 그리고 지금 시중에 나와있는 오픈스택 관련 책도 그다지 기대하지 마세요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 안그래도 제 보스가 오픈스택 개발흐름 자체가 개발자 위주로 가기 때문에 현재 모든 것이 뒤죽박죽이라고는 하더라구요
<yemharc> 그거 쓰는 사람들도 제대로 모르는 상태로 쓴게 100 중에 99에요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 현재 오픈스택 설치/사용/설정에서 가장 좋은 메뉴얼은 "이거 돌아가!" 라고 말하는 스크립트 받아서 분석하는거에요
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> http://devstack.org/
<Work^Seony> 여기 스크립트 한줄이면, 정말로 한큐에 설치 완료됩니다
<Work^Seony> 제가 수십번을 해봤기 때문에 확실해요
<Work^Seony> 저기 스크립트가 랙스페이스에서 나온거라고 하더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 조만간 학교측에서, 미란티스에 기술지원 받을거라더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 오픈스택 클라우드 시스템을 통째로 엎어서 다시 구축한다고...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 구축해준데가 캐노니컬에서 직접 왔었는데,
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> 제 보스가 무지 실망스러웠대요
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬에서 왔다는 사람들이 너무 허접했다고..
<yemharc> 원리는 모르는 채로 그냥 설치-구동까지면 저 스크립트 일주일 정도만 들여다 보면 되겠네요
<yemharc> 케노니컬은 패키징 회사지 개발회사가 아니거든요...
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 그렇담, 캐노니컬 측에서는 자기들은 오픈스택 구축에 대한 기술지원은 할 수 없다고 해야하는게 정상인데, 돈 받고 와서 해주고 간거거든요
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간, 캐노니컬이 해준게 알고보니까 HA로 구축을 안해놨다고 해서 열받아서 갈아엎는대요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 맞네요
<yemharc> 캐노니컬 협력사로 락스페이스 등록되어 있네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 락스페이스->캐노니컬 기술이관 -> B2C(?) 영업/서비스/보수
<yemharc> 일단 법적으로 문제는 없어보이네요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 미란티스는 홈피만  딱 봐도 아주 프로페셔널하게 보이더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 아... 이번에도 또 안되네요... floating ip 주는데 왜 패킷이 못가는지... vm이라서 그런가...
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 안가면 오픈스택이 성립이 안되죠...
<Work^Seony> 그쵸... 이게 vm이라서 그런지, 일단 라우팅 테이블을 좀 수정해야할 거 같네요ㅕ
<Work^Seony> 하루종일 이걸로 씨름하네..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<nanun> 집과 회사에서 칼리타, 하리오, 융 으로 커피를 내려 마시고 있어요..
<nanun> 우분투 채널에서 뜬금없는 말이였습니다 :)
<readytoact> -_-a...
<readytoact> 13.04 아직 안나왔나요 -0-
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 갑작스런 으문
<yemharc> 25일이요
<yemharc> 지금은 베타버전
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 좋을까요..
<yemharc> 무척 안정적이라고들 하네요
<yemharc> 적어도 LTS를 씹어먹을 정도는 된다고 (...)
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 데일리 빌드를 깔아볼꺼나..
<readytoact> 다운받는중...
<yemharc> 전 그냥 기다렸다 쓸려구요
<yemharc> ......일단 귀찮아서
<readytoact> 아.. 어차피 가상이라
<readytoact> -_-.. 사실 노트북을 우분투로 갈아엎다 실패한 ...
<readytoact> 그래픽 드라이버 지랄 나서
<readytoact> 13.04는 될라나..
<readytoact> 그럼 또!!! -_-.. 갈아엎어야 겠네
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 데일리 빌드 올리고 나중에 업글하면.. 되겠...죠??
<razGon_web> 다들 퇴근하시는군요
<razGon_web> 멋진 불금 금요일밤.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주말이라 그런지 조용하네요
<Work^Seony> 일하는 시간이 되어야 활발한 채팅방이라니... ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-13
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<Cheayun_Laptop> Hi all!
<Cheayun_Laptop> 안녕하십니까
<Markers> 혹시 리눅스 명령어 파이프가 동시실행을 제공해주나요 -_-?
<Seony> 두 개의 서로 다른 명령어가 실행되어야한다면, 그건 파이프를 쓰는게 아니죠...
<Markers> 같은 명령어에 대해서 동시실행을 할때 명령어 | 명령어 이렇게 하면 동시실행을 보장해주나요?
<Seony> 보장... 무슨 보험이에요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건 동시실행이 아니라, 한쪽의 실행결과를 다른 쪽으로 보내는 거잖아요
<Markers> 리눅스 명령어 파이프는 앞의 명령의 출력을 뒤의 명령어 입력으로 제공해주는 기능으로 알고 있었는데 이게 동시실행을 해주는건지는 몰라서 'ㅁ'
<Markers> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 엄밀히 말하면 동시실행이 아닌거죠...
<Markers> 하아 =ㅁ=....
<Seony> 앞쪽 명령어가 에러없이 작동이 되야 다음 명령어가 작동되는거니깐요..
<Seony> 아... 에러가 나도 작동이 되긴 하는군요..
<Markers> 이게 지금 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> OS 과제를 하나가 있는데 이 과제가 같은 파일에 대해서 +1을 시켜서 해보는건데 이게 동시실행을 하게 해서 결과가 무엇이 나오냐에 대한 답을 하는건데
<Markers> 숫자를 카운터 하는겁니다 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 근데 실행 프로그램을 & (백그라운드)을 써서 두개 실행시킨건 이해가 가는데
<Markers> 프로그램 | 프로그램 | 프로그램      <- 요런식으로 해놓고 동시실행이 된다고해서 -_-
<Markers> 파이프를 제가 잘못알고 잇는건가 아니면 의도하지 않았는데 동시실행이 되는 기능이 원래 잇었나 의문이 들어서
<Seony> 제 생각엔 과제를 내신 분이 용어에 대해서 그렇게까지 신경써서 출제한 것 같진 않아보여요
<ggugi> 안녕하세요
<ggugi1> 안녕하세요
<ggugi1> 반갑습니다
<Starcraftmazter> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-14
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-07
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<samahui> 오늘은 늦게 출근했네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 회의 들어갑니다. 다들 오늘 하루도 힘차게 즐겁게 보내세요 ^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요^.^ 즐거운 월요일입니다(in Seoul)
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> Markers, 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<ipeter> 혹시 인쇄물을 사진찍으면 그것을 워드파일로 바꿔주는 프로그램이나 앱같은거 있나요?
<samahui> 프로그램이 있는데 유료입니다
<ipeter> 아...가르쳐 주실 수 있나요?
<ipeter> 구매하고 싶네요. 비싸지 않다면 말이죠.
<samahui> 오래되서 기억이 가물가물해요.
<samahui> 구글검색하면 나올건데요
<ipeter> 아앗..! 혹시 생활하시다가 기억나시면 부탁좀 드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> 어엇!
<ipeter> 네네 구글링 해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다!
<samahui> 네 저도 기억나면 알려드릴게요
<samahui> 수고하세요
<ipeter> samahui: http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cm_iphonien&wr_id=1396631&sca=&sfl=mb_id%2C1&stx=piosm777
<samahui> 아크로벳 프로에 기능이 있었군요
<samahui> Readiris 이라는 프로그램도 있네요
<ihavnoth> http://tapan29bd.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/extract-text-from-pdfs-including-scan-copy-ubuntu-way/
<ihavnoth> http://www.wikihow.com/Turn-a-Scanned-Document-Into-Microsoft-Word-Document
<ihavnoth> MS Office에도 있나보네요
<ipeter> 앱을 7천원을 주고 이미 사버린...ㅠ
<ipeter> 아아아아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 아마도 유료가 성능이 더 좋지 않을까요?
<openv> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä~
<openv> ¸ðµÎ Àá¼ö?
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<openv_> 방가요~ ㅎ
<openv_> 처음입니다~ ㅎ
<openv> 잠수 아니신분? ㅎ
<openv_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 전 반 잠수에요
<openv> 뭐 다들 바쁘신듯~ ㅎ
<openv> 우분투 설치하고 irc들어왔네요~
<Markers> irc가 자꾸 끊어져서;
<openv> 방가워요~ ㅎ
<ipeter> 지금 앱 사용해보았습니다.
<ipeter> 생각보다 괜찮습니다.
<openv> 앱?
<ipeter> 좀 더 사용해보고 말씀 드릴께요.
<ipeter> 아.. 텍스트를 사진으로 찍으면 워드로 바꿔주는 앱 입니다.
<openv> 방가워요~ ㅎ
<ipeter> openv: 반갑습니다.
<ipeter> 처음 인사 드리는것 같습니다.
<openv> 넹 서버쪽 일하는데요, IRC는 처음입니다~ ㅎ
<openv> 하이요~ ㅎ
<ipeter> openv: 많은 가르침 부탁드립니다. 저도 경력이 미천한 개발자입니다.
<ipeter> 잘 부탁드려요.
<bluedusk> 잘부탁드립니다. (__)
<openv> ㅎㅎ 잠시 일하고 왔습니다~ ㅋ
<openv> 한글 모드에서 화면 잠구면 비번입력이 한글도 되네요~ ㅠ
<openv> 한글이라 비번 입력이 안됩니다~ ㅠ
<bluedusk> -_-a
<bluedusk> 한영키 누르면 변환될텐데요
<bluedusk> 나만 되는건가?
<openv> 우분투인데, 한영변환=쉬프트+스페이스라서
<openv> 변환이 안되네요~ ㅠ
<openv> 우분투 환경이세요?
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<openv> 리붓해서 다시 들어온겁니다~ ㅋㅋ
<openv> 하이욤~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<openv> 잘 부탁드려요~ 헤헤
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 자주 오세요
<openv> 네네
<drake_kr> Seony: 바쁘시죠
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 갱신 진행은 어떤가요
<Seony> 분도님 연락이 도저히 안되서 진행이 안되고 있네요
<Seony> 재순님한테도 말씀드려놨습니다
<drake_kr> 분도님 없이 진행하는걸로 생각해주시면..
<Seony> 카운슬에서 아얄씨 권한 이양을 요구하거든요
<drake_kr> 솔직히 저도 좀 이해가 안 되는군요 irc 권한도 그쪽이 다 가지고 있을텐데
<Seony> 그래서 제가 그때 그렇게 흥분한거에요
<Seony> 왜 우리한테만 별의별걸 다 요구하냐구요..
<drake_kr> 모든 responsbility는 제게 있으니 bundo로부터 문제가 생기면 drake에게 complain을 넘기도록 해주세요 <- 라고 하면 어떨까요?
<Seony> 관리권한이 없는 사람한테 컴플레인을 넘긴다는게, 아무 의미가 없는 얘기잖아요
<drake_kr> 관리권한에 대한 complain 말씀드리는거죠
<drake_kr> 그쪽에서 '야 bundo가 왜 권한 뺏어갔냐고 우리한테 지랄하면 우짤겨'에 대한 답변이요
<Seony> 제 생각엔 뺏어갔냐고 물어보기보다는, 왜 그렇게 하냐고 물어볼 거 같은데요
<Seony> 걔네들 생각으로는, 그냥 권한만 넘겨주면 되는데 왜 그렇게 복잡하게 하냐고 하겠죠
<drake_kr> lost password
<Seony> 음... 뭐 하긴 비번이 생각이 안난다니 어쩔 수 없네요
<drake_kr> 그럼 우리도, owner를 받았는데 왜 권한이 없는지 궁금하다고 반문해야 할듯 싶군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 다시 제가 메일 보내보겠습니다.
<Seony> 뭐라고 답장 오는지 한 번 보죠
<drake_kr> 웬지 별 말은 없을것 같은데..
<drake_kr> 저도 메일링에 추가해주신거죠?
<Seony> 네
<drake_kr> 분도님에게 팀 소유권에 대한 메일을 대작해주신것 이후로 메일이 안 오는건가..
<drake_kr> 3월 14일 이후로 제게 도착된 메일은 없네요
<Seony> 다시 추가했습니다
<Seony> 20일 메일이 마지막이에요
<Seony> 내용은 별거 없구요, 나머지 몇몇 멤버들도 투표를 보류하겠다는 내용잉에요
<drake_kr> 음, 투표 결과가 나올때까지 보류죠?
<Seony> 아뇨.  저희가 모든 절차를 다 완료할 때까지요.
<drake_kr> 제가, At this time, exactly I am a new leader. I think received all grants. If you feel not quite satisfied, please tell me what is problem. I will solve all in my power. 라고 답변해도 되려나요
<Seony> 네.  좋은데요.
<drake_kr> 문법은 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정확하진 않은데요, 의미는 충분히 전달이 되니까 괜찮을 거에요
<Seony> 일단, 선출된 리더가 직접 얘기하는 거니까 걔네들도 무시는 안해여ㅛ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 어린친구 하나 뽑아야 하는뎅..
<Seony> 하고싶어하는 친구들 많지않을까요?
<drake_kr> 여기는 이런데서 영어 좀 한다고 인정받는 사회가 아니라서.. (토잌점수가 더 중요한 이상한 나라)
<Seony> 영어에 관계없이 그냥 열정적인 사람으로 뽑으면 될거 같아요
<Seony> 연락은 제가 하면 되니깐요
<ihavnoth> 분도님은 와병중신가요?
<ihavnoth> 최근엔 통 안보이시네요
<Seony> 무슨일 하신다고 하던데요
<Seony> 아마 컴퓨터랑 관련 없는 일 하시는거 같아요
<drake_kr> 귀농은 아니신데...
<ihavnoth> 혹시 주점 하시는건 아니죠?
<ihavnoth> (썰렁했나보군요 ^.^)
<drake_kr> 아 커피좀 타왔습니다
<drake_kr> Seony: 보통 취업에 목매는 친구들이 많은데, 여서 컨탴터를 했다는게 한국사회에서는 이력으로도 안 쳐주는 경우가 많아서요 -_-
<drake_kr> ihavnoth: 분도님 주점 하시면 망해요
<Seony> 당연히 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ  그야말로 "동호회" 활동인데요
<drake_kr> 어처-_-구니가 없습니다
<drake_kr> 그러면서 영어 학원은 왜 이래 많아
<drake_kr> 영어 학원 5년 다니는것보다 배틀넷 1년 플레이하는게 영어에 훨씬 도움이 된다는 불편한 진실
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컨택터는 제가 하면 되니까, 그럼 다른 쪽으로 활발하게 참여하고 싶은 학생을 찾아보세요
<drake_kr> 부컨택터로 이름은 올려주려구요
<drake_kr> 제가 다른걸 못 주기 때문에 여기저기 흔적이라도 많이 남겨주려구요
<Seony> 커뮤니티 유지가 점점 힘들어지네요
<drake_kr> okjsp로부터도 이야기를 듣긴 했어요
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티 유지를 하려면 돈이 필요하다고
<drake_kr> okjsp 원래 대표아저씨는 자기는 월급 받고 있다고 얼마나 좋으냐고
<drake_kr> 물론 저도 그런것때문에 고민을 하긴 했습니다만
<drake_kr> 한국에 순수커뮤니티가 정말 너무 없어서
<drake_kr> 제가 좀 고집 부리는거죠
<drake_kr> 죄송해요
<ihavnoth> 돈이 일년에 얼마나 들어가나요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 돈이라기보다는..
<drake_kr> 사람이 들어가는데, 풀타임으로 뛰는 사람이 있으면 좀 편하니까요..
<drake_kr> 근데 저도 그렇고 일단 회사생활 하고 남는 시간에 하는거니..
<bluedusk> 회사생활하는데 시간이 남다니!!
<bluedusk> 능력자!! 는 드레이크옹이였군요
<bluedusk> drake_kr,  굳모닝 (__)
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/500986 얼마전 너무 좋은 글을 읽어서 펌질했어요
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 슬슬 퉤근시간이군요
<drake_kr> 참고로 전 오후 2시에 출근했습니다
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 저녁먹고 퇴근할까 고민중이네요
<drake_kr> 에헤이
<drake_kr> 집에가서 NFS 해야 하는뎅
<bluedusk> 그런건 원격으로
<drake_kr> network file system (x) need for speed (o)
<drake_kr> 듀얼쇼크 패드 지원이 되니..
<bluedusk> 그런건 g29 휠로
<bluedusk> g31이였나?
<bluedusk> -_-a
<drake_kr> 본인은 가지고 있나요?
<bluedusk> 전 당연히
<bluedusk> 엑박 패드 만
<drake_kr> GT6 사면서 하나 장만할까 생각중인데
<bluedusk> 엊그제 엑박패드로 디아블로 3 처음 해봣는데
<bluedusk> 엑박패드로는 할만하더군요..
<drake_kr> 채팅하는새끼 죽어
<drake_kr> 마비노기 영웅전도 패드로 하기 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> G29는 총만 나오고
<drake_kr> G31은 메인보드만 나오네여
<drake_kr> g27은 50마논
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 컨트롤러에 랜선이 들어가다니
<drake_kr> 이건 뭐지
<bluedusk> 어차피 요즘 겜에 흥미를 잃어서
<bluedusk> 잃어버린 10년 같다는..
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 겜 난이도 easy만 하죠? 요즘
<bluedusk> 아뇨..
<bluedusk> 겜 자체가 재미가 없어요..
<drake_kr> ??
<drake_kr> 겜들이 맨날 밥달라고 삑삑대서 그러시나
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 헝
<drake_kr> 배고파
<samahui> 저녁먹고 일하세요
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 집에 가야죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 왜 일을 더해요
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 집에 가야죠. 왜 야근을 해야 하는 지 모르겠어요.
<drake_kr> 오후 2시에 출근해서
<samahui> 헉!
<drake_kr> 예의상 좀만 더 하긴 해야 될듯
<samahui> 2시에 출근해서 칼퇴근은 아니지만 정시 퇴근이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 부럽네요
<samahui> 전 아침 9시에 출근해서
<samahui> 퇴근이 언제가 될지... 에휴...
<drake_kr> 첨엔 욕먹어도 칼퉤근 하다보면
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> '쟤는 칼퉤근하는넘'이라는 인식이 박혀요
<samahui> 팀원들 일시켜놓고 혼자 갈수 없어서 ... 그건 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아하
<samahui> 저녁은 사주고 가야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 물론 회사돈으로다가..
<drake_kr> 그런거라면 지뢰찾기를 하는 한이 있어도 같이 있어줘야죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저녁은 치킨?
<samahui> 개발도 같이 하는지라 지뢰찾기하김 힘들어요
<samahui> 저녁은 간단하게 부대찌게를 생각중입니다
<samahui> 오로지... 제가 먹고 싶어서 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 저녁먹고 올께요... 퇴근 잘하세요~
<drake_kr> 슬슬
<drake_kr> 집에 가볼까
<ihavnoth> 안녕히 가세요
<Seony> drake_kr: 페북은 제가 설명드릴께요
<drake_kr> 넵
<ihavnoth> 망할 USB가 자꾸 커널 패닉이 아는군요
<drake_kr> PC를 새로 지르라는 이야기 입니다.
<ihavnoth> 회사 제품이라서... 지를 수가 없어요
<Seony> 지름신 얘기하니까, 맥프로 사고싶은데 과연 사도 되나 고민 되네요...
<drake_kr> 허
<drake_kr> 그 $3900짜리요?
<Seony> 2900짜리 할인받아서 2790인가 그럴 거에요
<Seony> 알아보니까, 굳이 돈써서 비싼 모델 안사도 된다더라구요.  어차피 씨퓨도 업글 되니까..
<drake_kr> 기본모델도 CPU파워는 꽤 세던데
<drake_kr> 아, 물론 저는 i5에 만족하고 있습니다
<Seony> 쿼드코어잖아요.
<Seony> 저는 씨퓨 때문에 좀 고민되긴 하지만... 어쨌든 뭐 그정도면 저한테는 충분할테니...
<drake_kr> 밥짓기에 (...)
<Seony> 자러갑니다.  낼 뵈요
<drake_kr> 퉤근합니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 혹시 쉘 스크립트에서 비동기식 프로그래밍이 되던가요?ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 비동기식이 어떤건가요?
<ihavnoth> 끝없는 야근의 연속이네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 유투브에 김연아 let it go올라왔네요...삼성 에어컨 CF 버전인가봐요
<ihavnoth> 다양한 방법으로 광고하네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 중독성이 있네요
<ihavnoth> 며칠전 유투브에서 리눅스 커널 서밋 영상봤는데
<ihavnoth> USB 관련 메인테이너 여자더군요...
<Work^Seony> 여성이 컴 하는게 아직 한국에서는 익숙치 않은 현상인가봐요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 개발자 미팅가면 1/3은 나이 드신 아줌마들 앉아있씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그런 의미로 한 이야기는 아니구요 커널 메이테이너 중에 여자를 처음 봤거든요
<ihavnoth> 제가 사무실에서 농담으로 다 지저분하다고 버려서 그 여자분이 맡은게 아닐까하는 이야기도 해요
<ihavnoth> USB가 워낙 문제가 많잖아요
<ihavnoth> Work^Seony: 전에 한번 물어봤었는데... 졸업하시고 취직하신거에요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 그게 저한테 말씀하신 거였네요
<ihavnoth> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 실은 졸업식 치르기도 전에 이미 취업이 됐었어요
<ihavnoth> 본토로 가신거에요? 아님 하와이에서요?
<Work^Seony> 하와이죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 본토로는 별로 가고싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 거기도 IT일자리가 꽤 있나요? 전에 이야기 하실땐 별로 없다고 하신거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 본토에 비해서 많이 없단 얘기였어요
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 말씀드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 강남이나 구로 쪽을 놓고보자면,
<Work^Seony> 새로 생기는 회사도 많고 벤쳐도 많잖아요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 신생회사든 대기업이든간에 일단 기회가 많은데,
<Work^Seony> 본토도 실리콘 밸리 가면 신생회사, 대기업, 중견기업 등등 기회가 엄청 많거든요
<Work^Seony> 그에 비해서 여기는 그런게 없으니까,
<Work^Seony> 사실상 이미 있는 회사에 들어가는 방법 밖에 없는거죠
<Work^Seony> 여기서 새로 사업을 시작하는 컴퓨터 회사는 거의 없고,
<Work^Seony> 그러기도 쉽지않거든요.
<ihavnoth> 그래도 졸업 전에 취직하셨으면 인력 수요는 좀 있나봐요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  여기도 이제는, 컴퓨터 없이 힘든 시대가 왔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전까지만 해도, "웹사이트 그딴거 없이도 우리는 사업하는데 지장 없다" 이런 식이었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 그루폰, 페북 등등 SNS의 파워가 쎄지면서, 그런걸 하면 잘된다더라 하는 소문이 퍼지기 시작한거죠.
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, IT라는게 있어야한다는 의식이 생기기 시작했고, 점점 그쪽으로 투자하기 시작했어요.
<Work^Seony> 이미 IT인력을 보유하고 있는 회사들은, 비용절감을 위해서 점점 가상화 쪽으로 눈을 돌리는 추세구요...
<Work^Seony> 특히 리눅스가 아주 전망이 있을 거라고 저는 예측해요.
<ihavnoth> 임베디드 쪽은 아마도 없겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 왜냐하면, 기존의 하와이에서는 지역적인 특성상 윈도우 서버 기반으로 많이 운영해왔거든요ㅕ...
<Work^Seony> 임베디드면 거의 제품 개발 및 생산에 관련되어있죠?
<ihavnoth> 네
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 법적으로 연기가 나는 공장은 설립할 수가 없게 되어있어요.  그래서, 그쪽으로는 좀 힘들죠
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 담배한대 피고 이제 일과를 시작해야겠네요 여긴 이제 9시 다되가요
<Work^Seony> 조만간 몇몇 대기업들이 윈도우에서 리눅스로 이전할 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 5분 남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기 현지 보험회사가 하나 있는데, 거기 서버가 2천대쯤 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그중 반정도를 리눅스로 이전할 계획이라고는 하더라구요..
<ihavnoth> 좋군요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 하는 사람들은 전망은 아주 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 하와이에서 컴 전공하는 애들 중 리눅스에 관심 있는 애들이 아예 없단게 문제죠
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 인력을 본토 내지는 외국에서 충당해야하는데, 하와이 사람들 특성상 외국에서 바로 데리고 오는건 싫어하거든요
<Work^Seony> 현지에 있는 유학생들이 아마 기회가 좋을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 컴퓨터 전공하는 학생들 중에서 유학생도 별로 없다는 사실... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 컴퓨터 하겠다는 학생이 하와이로 오진 않겠죠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-08
<ihavnoth> 제가 가기엔 많이 늦었죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전공도 다르고
<Work^Seony> 전공이 컴퓨터 아니세요?
<Work^Seony> 늦지는 않았다고 생각해요
<ihavnoth> 한국에서 거의 안드로이드 포팅만해서요
<Work^Seony> 그게 아니라, 대학 전공요
<Work^Seony> 문과 나왔는데 이과 쪽으로 취업하는건 안되거든요
<ihavnoth> 대학은 수학인데 졸업을 못했어요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 한국에서도 그래서 이직이 아주 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 여기서도 취업하려면 졸업을 하셔야해요.
<Work^Seony> 외국인 취업 조건이 4년제를 나와야하거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 한국에서 그 정도 경력 있으시면, 취업은 쉽게 될 거라고 생각하는데요
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 포팅하는 업체가 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> 리눅스 커널 포팅이라도
<ihavnoth> 제조가 없으면 아마도 없을 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 안되면 리눅스 서버관리자로 취업하시면 되죠
<ihavnoth> 허컥
<ihavnoth> 그건 민폐죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 그렇게 생각 안해요'
<Work^Seony> 근데 중요한건, 먼저 대학 졸업장을 받는게 중요하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 금전적인 여유가 있으시면 여기서 대학을 졸업하시는걸 추천해드려요
<ihavnoth> 네..
<Markers> 음 혹시 리눅스에서 쉘 스크립트 말고 가볍게 쓸만한 스크립트 언어 있을려나요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 그 정도 경력 있으시면, 취업은 문제 없을 거라고 봐요
<Work^Seony> Markers, Python
<ihavnoth> 파이선, 펄
<Markers> WRF, Fall3d 돌린다고 쉘 스크립트 짜면서 요번에 이것저것 배우긴했는데 생각보다 안되는게 너무 많은거 같아서 =_=
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 시스템 관리용 스크립트로는 펄이 오랫동안 쓰여왔어요
<Markers> 잘 못 써서 그런것인지는 모르겟지만;
<Markers> time이라는 명령어가 왜 리다이렉션이 잘 안되는지 모르겟네요;
<ihavnoth> Markers: 전 개인적으로 쉘을 좋아해요  호환성이 좋아서요
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 잘 생각해보세요.  저는 한국에서 최종학력 고졸에, 그나마 하던 일도 금융이었어요.
<Markers> 뮝? 금융이셧어요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  은행원이었어요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 수십번 얘기했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 수백번은 얘기한듯.
<Markers> 몰랐네용 ㅋ
<Markers> 아 맞다 저 페북 친추 요청햇는데 -ㅁ-
<Markers> 우분투 커뮤니티에서 보이시길래 ...
<Markers> -ㅁ-
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  잠시만요
<Markers> 너무 신경쓰시지 마세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 어?! 이분 Seony님이시잖아? 하면서 신청한거라
<Work^Seony> 사진은 10년 전이라는 비밀 ㅋ
<Markers> 그때 대학교엿던가 거기 올라온 사진이 아니라서 긴가민가했어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 사진을 찍은 적이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 넹 ㅎ
<Markers> 아웅 이거 프로세스 시간 재는게 너무 어렵네;
<ihavnoth> 쉘스크립트에선 보통 처리 어려운 부분은 C로 코딩해서 결과값만 가져오는것도 괜찮죠
<Work^Seony> 그냥 time으로 재면 되지않을까요
<ihavnoth> 드뎌 작업하던 코드를 전부 컴밋했네요
<ihavnoth> Markers: 안되는거 알려주시면 같이 고민해볼께요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 좀 쉬어도 되겠네요
<ihavnoth> readytoact, 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙네요
<AutoWiZ> 오랜만에 뵈옵니다.
<Markers> time 으로 재는데 파일로 리다이렉션 할려는데 들어가질 않네요 -ㅁ-/
<ihavnoth> Markers, : 커맨드를 알려주세요
<AutoWiZ> time ls -al > ls.txt 2> time.txt
<AutoWiZ> 이렇게 하면 될려나요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> Markers: { time ls -al; } 2> /tmp/time
<ihavnoth> Markers, 이런걸 원하신건가요?
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 안녕하세요
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> Markers: 원하시는바를 좀더 자세히 설명해주시면 더 근접한 답변이 가능할텐데 지금 조금 바쁘신거 같군요
<ipeter> 아..윈도우8 쓰는데..정말 우분투랑 차이 많이나네요.
<ipeter> 버벅이고 느려지고
<ipeter> 진짜 밀어버리고 다시 깔아야하는지..;;;
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 전 리눅스든 윈도우든 한번 깔면 거의 안밀어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 윈8 느려지고 버벅이고 에러나서 멈춰버리고..
<ipeter> 본사로 들어가면 제 놋북 사용하려구요.
<ipeter> 우분투로요.
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 개인 노트북 가져와서 쓰는거 싫어하지 않아요?
<ihavnoth> 저흰 좀 싫어하는거 같아서 노트북 놀리고 있어요(X220)
<ipeter> 뭐 특별히 그런건 없어요. 아니면 본사 복귀해서 회사 놋북을 그냥 우분투로 다시 설치해버리...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그러고 싶네요
<ipeter> 몇일전에 터미널 창 살짝 반투명으로 만들어버리니까 참 좋더라구요.
<ipeter> dock을 화면 왼쪽에 놓는게 좀 불편한데 괜찮은 UI 있으시면 추천좀 부탁드립니다.
<ihavnoth> 요즘 거의 왼쪽 메뉴를 안쓰는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 그 검색하는거 이름이 뭐죠?
<ihavnoth> 윈도우키 누르면 뜨는거
<ihavnoth> 그게 14.04 때문인지 컴퓨터 사양이 좋아져서인지 무지 빨라져서
<ipeter> launcher인가요?
<ihavnoth> 그게더 편하더군요
<ipeter> 저도 정확히는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 다른 이름인거 같던데요
<ipeter> 으..14.04 정말 기대되네요.
<ipeter> 국가에서 우분투로 os 전환..이뤄지지 않겠죠?
<ipeter> =.=
<ihavnoth> 맥의 expo인가요?
<ihavnoth> 유니티에서 나왔던
<ihavnoth> 알트탭 화면 전체 화면으로 나오는거요
<ihavnoth> 그것도 빨라져서 무지 편하네요
<ihavnoth> 그래서인지 윈도우키를 젤 많이 누르는거 같아요
<Markers> ihavnoth 넹 비슷한건데 자세한건 나중에 여쭈어볼게용 다른일이 잇어서 ㅎ;
<ihavnoth> Markers: 네 편하게 하세요 ^.^
<bluedusk> 냠냠
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> Trying to prove we are human, too 이거 해석하면 어떤 뜻인 되나요?
<AutoWiZ> freenode 스탭 블로그에 있는길이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 또한, 우리가 사람임을 증명하는 중이라는 의미로 직역할 수 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오토위즈님!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> (영어는 써니님께 맏기고 저는 반가운 인사만...)
<AutoWiZ> 감사합니다. .
<AutoWiZ> 친가 할머니께서 지난 목요일 돌아가셔서
<AutoWiZ> 몇일 자리를 비웠었습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 죽기전에 피터님 함 뵈야 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 서울에 살지 않으세요?
<AutoWiZ> 예 그렇게 멀지도 않은데 , 만나기 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사수는 혼자 잠시 나가더니, 퇴근한다고 문자 하나 달랑 보내네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 와우
<AutoWiZ> 은근슬쩍 퇴근하는 스킬을 가지고 계신가 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 보통은 얘기하고 가거든요
<Work^Seony> 제온 쿼드코어랑 헥사코어랑 성능차이는 많이 나겠죠?
<AutoWiZ> 아무래도 좀 나지 않을까 싶습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 코어보다 중요한게 클럭과 나부 명령어 구조이긴 할거 같습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 살려고 돈 모으는 중인데, 모델 두개가 너무 차이나서 고민 되네요
<AutoWiZ> 나부 -> 내부
<Work^Seony> 저야 그래픽 작업은 안하니, 싼 모델에 씨퓨만 업글해도 $3,340 나오네요...
<DarkCircle> 사수의 도망 ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 사수를 찾아서 ㅎㅎ 저도 은근슬쩍 퇴근하는경우 많아서
<Work^Seony> 저는 부사수니까, 그래도 5시까지 딱 채우고 퇴근하렵니다
<Work^Seony> 2분 남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 벌써 시간이!
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<AutoWiZ> 수고하셨습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 안녕히 들어가세요~~
<ihavnoth> 이제 점심먹고
<ihavnoth> 이제 8시간 남았네요
<ihavnoth> 보통 9시 퇴근이라서요...
<razGon_KenzFld> 맛점요
<AutoWiZ> 맞점 맞저녁 하세요 .
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 어엇 저 점심먹고 기절해서 자고 있다가
<ipeter> 조금전에 일어나서 정신차리고 보니...
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 힘내셔요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 써니님은 뭐 퇴근하셔도 몇분후 오시겠죠.
<ipeter> KFC가서 햄버거 먹고 왔어요. (뭐 이런걸 다 자랑)
<AutoWiZ> 자랑 하셔도 됩니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 삼각김밥 이랑 맹물 이랑 먹었거든요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 전 분식가서 치즈 라면 먹었는데
<ipeter> 어엇! 식사 제대로 잘 차려 드셔야죠.
<ihavnoth> 그냥 라면에 치즈 쪼가리 하나 더 주고 500원 더 받네요
<AutoWiZ> 피터님이 오셔서 좀 사주시면 맛있게 먹어드릴 수 있는데요 하하하
<ipeter> 이제 이곳 생활(슼 파견)을 마치고 본사로 들어가거든요.
<ipeter> 가기전에 이리저리 둘러보며 아쉬움을 달래고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 아무리 그래도 광화문일대 명동이나 청계천만큼 직장생활하기 좋은곳도 없다고 생각되더라구요.
<AutoWiZ> 위치가 지금은 어디시고? 본사는 어디라고 하셨었지요?
<AutoWiZ> 강원도 삼척있을때 ㅎㅎ 대학교 전산 장비 통합유지보수 하는데 . 점심먹고 차로 바닷가까지 가는데 10분도 안걸려서
<AutoWiZ> 점심먹고 바닷가에서 자판기 커피 뽑아먹고 파도보다오곤 했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 지금 위치는 을지로입구 2호선있는곳입니다.
<ipeter> 본사는 당산쪽입니다.
<ihavnoth> apt-cache show planner 플래너 써볼려는데 기존에 써본적이 없어서 적응이 안되네요
<AutoWiZ> 당산 이면 영등포 근처가 맞나요?
* Seony changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<Seony> 바람이 정말 미친듯이 부네요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 네 맞아요! 영등포 근처입니다.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 오토위즈님 모시고 점심한번 먹어야한는데..
<AutoWiZ> 가산에서 영등포가 많이 가까워서요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 점심 뿐인가요 저녁도 먹어야지요.
<AutoWiZ> 병원에는 요즘도 자주 가셔야 하는건가요?
<ipeter> 아니요. 3~4주에 한번입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 좋죠! 저녁+점심
<ipeter> 써니님 그곳은 봄인가요? 사실상 4계절이 없을듯 싶습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 전화번호가 있던가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 010-4211-2359 이건 제꺼
<ipeter> 오옷! 저장하겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 저 그냥 허접땡이 리눅스 유저인데 너무 오버하시는듯 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ipeter: 4계절은 없어요
<ipeter> 덜덜덜.. 허접땡이라뇨. 제 목숨 몇번을 구해주셨는데..
<ipeter> 써님님과 오토위즈님 짱짱맨.
<AutoWiZ> 이놈의 회사는 무슨 내가 혼자 다하나 . 날 좀 도와줄 인간 어디 없나?
<AutoWiZ> 사업 , 사장 이런거 정말 하고 싶지 않았는데 . 그냥 기술익혀서 회사원하고 싶었는데 . 요즘은 그냥 사장 해버리고 싶다는 맘이 굴뚝 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 사원 지원으로 살포시 줄서봅니다..덜덜덜
<AutoWiZ> 저희 회사는 연봉이 많이 짜서요 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 누구 데리고 오기가 겁이 납니다.
<AutoWiZ> 그렇지 않음 친구들 모아다가 같이 일하고 있었을거 같은데 말이지요.
<AutoWiZ> 지난주에는 4학년 졸업반이라면서
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: ckfkfl tmxkxmdjq goqhfRkdy.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 차라리 스타트업 해볼까요.
<AutoWiZ> 무임으로 일한번 해보고 싶다는 전화가 왔더라구요 ㅋㅋ 저도 대학다닐때 정말 그런 마음이었는데.
<ipeter> 헉...
<AutoWiZ> 저 이직 준비도 하고 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 저도 요즘 고민이 좀 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아.. 힘내셔요!
<ipeter> 저는 들어온지 이제 반년되서요..
<ipeter> 게다가 들어와서 유지보수에 있어서 한게 없네요.
<ipeter> 산책 웹서핑..
<AutoWiZ> 참 전에는 다른일 하셨다고 하셨었죠?
<ipeter> 이제 열심히 해야죠.
<ipeter> 네 생물쪽에 있었습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 생물쪽으로 돌아가실 생각은 없으시구요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이거 배워서 생물쪽으로 돌아가려구요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 슈퍼컴 조립이라도 하실려구요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아니요. 유전자 분석해요.
<ipeter> 프로그램짜서요.
<ipeter> bioinformatics라고 분야가 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 그래서 그때 필요한 슈퍼컴을 직접 만드실려는줄
<ipeter> 에이..설마요..
<Seony> openssl 버그리포트 떴네요
<Seony> 우분투 원 서비스 중지한답니다
<AutoWiZ> 어떤문제인지 저도 한번 봐봐야 겠네요
<AutoWiZ> 관련된거 있으면 고쳐야 할테니
<Seony> 공격자가 메모리의 일부를 읽을 수 있답니다
<ihavnoth> kernel.org 접속 되나요?
<AutoWiZ> 네 잘 됩니다.
<ihavnoth> 네 감사합니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 네 이메일 날라왔더라구요. 구글 드라이브처럼 많이 사용하진 않았지만..수익성이 없는건가요.
<Seony> 그런가봐요.  너무 늦게 시작했죠
<bluedusk> 아흠
<bluedusk> 사내 게이트웨이 서버를 프비로 만드려다가
<bluedusk> 손이 넘 많이가서 솔류션 쓰려고 했는데
<bluedusk> 이래저래 손이 많이 가기는 마찬가지네요
<bluedusk> 컴맹은 넘 서러운듯..ㅠ
<Seony> bluedusk: pfSense 추천해드립니다
<bluedusk> Seony, 나와있는 솔류션은 pfsense 포함해서 다 컴토 해봤구요..
<bluedusk> 요구조건이 까다로워서..;
<bluedusk> openvpn ldap 인증이랑 dhcp 맥인증이 되야 하는..=__=
<Seony> openvpn이면, 상용지원 써보세요.
<Seony> 동시접속 20클라이언트당 몇만원 안합니다
<Seony> 저희가 지금 pfSense를 방화벽으로 쓰고, 우분투에 openvpn 돌리거든요
<Seony> 아... 그런데, 저 세개를 하나에 다 돌려야한다는 말씀이군요
<Seony> 그럼 좀 까다롭네요
<Seony> 프비로는 손이 엄청 많이 갈거 같은데요...
<Seony> 리눅스로는 그나마 수월할 것 같고...
<bluedusk> 프비도 손이 많이 가는건 아니에요..
<bluedusk> 그냥 일단 구축까지는 괜츰한데
<bluedusk> 나중에 문제 생겼을때에 문제될거 같아서
<bluedusk> 일단 zentyal 이라는 우분투 기반 솔루션을  찾아서 깔아봤는데
<Markers> 또 튕겻었네요 -ㅁ-
<AutoWiZ> 마커스님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 나른한 오후입니다.
<ipeter> 잘들 후반전 보내고 계신지요?
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 나른하지 않아요
<ihavnoth> 졸려서 줄담배만 피게 되네요
<ipeter> 아이쿠..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전부 부정적인 대답만 돌아오네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 그럭저럭 잘 버텨내고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=167647
<ihavnoth> 사기일까요?
<ihavnoth> 배터리 고속충전...
<Seony> 사기는 아닐 것 같은데요
<Seony> 어서 빨리 전리층에서 전기를 뽑아쓰는 기술이 나와야할텐데...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<samahui> 밤늦게 안주무시고 뭐하세요?
<DarkCircle> 엥?
<DarkCircle> 늦은시간인가요 ?ㅅ?
<samahui> 그리고보니 오랜만에 뵙는군요. DarkCircle님
<DarkCircle>  ~(_ _   )~
<samahui> 10시57분이긴한데... 사람에 따라 다를수도 있겠군요
<samahui> 야근이 잦은 저 같은 사람에게는 그리 늦은 시간은 아니지만 보통 이시간이면 잠자리에 들 준비하는 시간 아닌지요?
<samahui> Darkcircle님 혹 외국에 계신건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 항쿸이요 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 전 원래 자는 시간이 4~6시 사이
<samahui> 오랜만에 뵈어서 혹 나가계신가 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제 닉은 항상 여기에 박혀있지요 :D
<samahui> 대화창에 올라오셔서 대화나눈거 꽤 된거 같은데요
<Realignist> 10시 57분에 잘 수 있으면
<Realignist> 그것도 그걸로 행복한 날들일 것 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 정말 행복한 날이죠.
<samahui> 일년에 몇 번 없는 날입니다
<DarkCircle> 전 아침에는 근면성실하게 자고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 점심에는 근면성실하게 뻘플을 날리고
<DarkCircle> 저녁때는 근먼성실하게 움직이고 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<samahui> 너무 근면성실하신데요 ㅎㅎ
 * DarkCircle 근면성실하게 살아야 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<samahui> 근면성실함을 본받아...  다시 일 좀 하다가 와야겠네요 ^^ 즐거운 시간들 되세요. 나중에 뵈요!
<Realignist> 아침에는 자고...
<Realignist> 점심엔 밥을 먹고 뇌를 깨우고...
<Realignist> 저녁엔 근면성실하게 잉여롭게... (?!)
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-09
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 갈수록 바빠집니다..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 할 일이 너무 많아져서 고민되네요
<Work^Seony> 근무시간 내에 해결하기에는 머리가 딸리고,
<Work^Seony> 집에 가서 하려니, 다른 할 일이 너무 많고...
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ 그럴때는 잠깐의 여유를 가지고 어찌할지 차분히 생각해보세요
<Work^Seony> 생각하고자시고 없이 걍 해야되는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집에 가져가서 하려니 좀 그래서요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ 할 수 없네요. 죽어라~ 하는 수 밖에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기 계신 분들한테 이런 얘기하려니 좀 죄송하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 힘내세요~
<Work^Seony> 블럭 스토리지 구축해서 테스팅을 해야하는데, 설치방법이 예전이랑 많이 달라져서 다시 해야할 판이에요...
<Work^Seony> 미리 연습해보고 하려니 시간이 많이 걸릴 것 같고...
<Work^Seony> 매뉴얼 보면서 바로 하려니, 뭔가 잘못되면 재설치하는데 시간 걸려서 좀 거시기하고..
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 또 친구 피아노 연주회에도 가줘야하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그럴때는 우선 해보세요. 잘되면 좋은거고 안되면 어차피 해결법 찾아야 하는거자나요
<samahui_web> 피아노 연주회라... ㅜㅜ 문화생활 즐겨본지 오래된 느낌이예요
<samahui_web> 일 잘하시고 즐거운 시간 보내세요~ 전 밥먹고 올께요~
<Work^Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<ihavnoth> 페북이랑 우분투 포럼 사이트랑 서로 같이 업데이트되면 좋겠네요
<ihavnoth> 포럼 웹 사이트가 너무 죽어버리는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 14.04쓰시죠?
<ihavnoth> 혹시 ㄷ - ㄹ >>> ㄴ - ㄹ 로 깨지는 현상 해결하셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 나비로 잠시 바꿔봐야겠네요 나비는 괜찮을려나
<ipeter> 음...?
<ipeter> 써니님 퇴근하신건가요?
<ipeter> samahui_web: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 안녕하세요?
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 나른한 수요일입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 어제는 간만에 술한잔했더니
<AutoWiZ> 해롱 해롱하다가 잠들어버렸네요
<AutoWiZ> ㅡ
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 숙취때문에 힘드실수도 있을텐데..
<ipeter> 쉬엄쉬엄 하셔요.
<Markers> 안녕하세용 /
<Markers> 혹시 kipmi0 이게 먼지 아시는분 잇나요? 리눅스에서 cpu를 왕창 잡아먹고 있어서
<samahui_web> ipmi 장치 관련된건데요
<samahui_web> 예전에 레드헷 계열에서 문제가 많았는데 우분투도군요
<samahui_web> 하드웨어적으로 disable해주고  ipmi 리셋해주면 됩니다만
<samahui_web> 자세한 방법은 구글링해보시면 나옵니다
<samahui_web> 수고하세요~
<AutoWiZ> ipmi 에 대해서만 추가로 설명드리면 시스템 관리용 미니 보드 같은게 서버에 있는데
<AutoWiZ> 이걸 컨트롤 하기 위한 프로세스 가 서버에 떠 있는경우가 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 막상 설명할려니 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 아.. 감사합니다. ㅋ
<Markers> 하드웨어적으로 다들 잘아시네요 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 이게 실제로 쓰는경우가 별로 없을 수도 있는데 있으면 정말 좋습니다.
<AutoWiZ> OS 행 걸려도 ipmi 웹페이지 들어가서 서버 리셋 시킬 수도 있구요.
<AutoWiZ> console 화면 직접 볼 수 도 있구요.
<Markers> ipmi 웹 페이지란게...?
<Markers> 전 저런게 있는지도 몰랏네요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 서버실에 하드웨어쪽 담당하는 형이 서버 미친듯이 돌고 있다고 해서 봤더니 cpu할당량이 kipmi0 이게 계속 돌고 있길래 ㅎㅎ;
<ihavnoth> 폰트 바꾸니 괜찮아 졌네요 -.-
<ipeter> 으흡
<ipeter> 너구리 라면 먹고 왔어요!
<ipeter> 삼각김밥하구요.
<AutoWiZ> 요즘 짜파구리 말고
<AutoWiZ> 오파게티도 팔던데요 ( 오징어 짬뽕 + 짜파게티 )
<samahui_web> 전 나갈일이 생겨서 댕겨올께요. 즐거운 오후시간들 되세요
<AutoWiZ> 저는 오늘은 무지방 우유 + 삼각김밥 1개  + 바나나 2개 먹었습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 즐거운 외출 되세요~~
<ipeter> 흡!
<ipeter> 인사드리기전에 나가시다니..
<ipeter> 마음만은 '즐거운 외출 되세요~'
<ipeter> 입니다.
<ipeter> 블루투스 마우스중에
<AutoWiZ> 오늘 하루도 슬슬 지나가고 있네요 아아..
<ipeter> 괜찮은 녀석 추천 가능하신가요?
<AutoWiZ> 써본지가 좀 오래되서
<ipeter> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?query=%EB%A7%88%EC%9D%B4%ED%81%AC%EB%A1%9C%EC%86%8C%ED%94%84%ED%8A%B8%20%EB%B8%94%EB%A3%A8%ED%88%AC%EC%8A%A4%20%EB%A7%88%EC%9A%B0%EC%8A%A4&cat_id=40002622&nv_mid=6920380952&frm=NVSCPRO
<ipeter> 요늠 사고 싶네요.
<AutoWiZ> ms 마크가 마음에 안드는거 빼고는 괜찮은거 같습니다.
<ipeter> ms 마크대신 우분투 마크가 있다면 당장 살텐데 말이죠.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 우분투 전용마우스 없는지..아쉽습니다.
<onlty> 으잌
<onlty> 우분투 마우스 품절 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 단순히 튕겼다가 들어오신건지 . 수동으로 들어오신건지 모르겠습니다만.
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전에 에볼루션 캘린더 싱크 잘 안되서 썬더로 갈아탄거 같은데
<ihavnoth> 이제 잘되는군요
<ipeter> 우분투 마우스 써보신분 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 괜찮은가요?
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요..
<ipeter> ahoops_: 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ahoops_> 네네 오랜만입니다 ^^;
<Markers> vi 고수님 혹시 계시나여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 고수는 구글이죠...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님도 그런말씀을...
<ipeter> jquery의 가장 고수는 스택오버플로우..
<ipeter> 라고 하셨죠.. 심하게 공감합니다.
<Markers> 흠 이거 단축키 같은걸 외우기 힘드네요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> vi 화면 나눠서 쓰는걸 지금 하고 있는데 단축키가 손에 안 익어서 그런가 힘드네요;
<ipeter> 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은저녁되세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-10
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_web> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요? 오늘은 아침이 참 고요하네요.
<AutoWiZ> 아침부터 날씨도 꾸리꾸리 하고
<AutoWiZ> 그래도 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님 본사로 복귀합니다. 4월 말에요. 대략 20일경~5월 초로 생각됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 잘 되시는 건가요?
<ipeter> 뭐.. 그렇다고 볼 수 있죠.
<ipeter> 본사는 진짜 같은 회사 사람이 많으니 눈치볼것도 많지만 그래도 개인 기술개발 향상에는 더 낫겠죠.
<ipeter> 솔루션 개발로 투입될꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 여기는 유지보수라서 근무시간의 1/10만 코드보는데 할애합니다.
<ipeter> 나름 시간에 책가지고 혼자 공부하고 그러는데...나태함에 장사없습니다.
<ipeter> GRE공부도 힘들어질텐데..
<ipeter> 죽겠네요.
<ipeter> 그래도 그렇게 가고 싶다면 몸부림을 쳐야겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> op 라고 오퍼레이터 생활 해봤는데 시간 상당히 남아도는데
<AutoWiZ> 공부하기가 쉽지 않더라구요 , 드라마보고 영화보고 게임하고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 대신 여가생활은 충분히 하셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리웡
<AutoWiZ> 어떻게 보면 시간낭비 한거지요 아흑
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 사실 어느정도 압박도 필요하다고 봅니다.
<ipeter> 뭐 SI에서는 유지 보수 3년 실력하고 개발 경력 1년하고 동등하게 쳐준다는 말도 있구요
<ipeter> 몸 편한거 찾는데는 장사도 없다는 생각입니다.
<ipeter> 본사에가면 윈8 안써도 되서 다행이네요.
<ipeter> 우분투 개발환경에서 해보려구요. 윈도우 쓰면쓸수록 느려지고 에러나고.. 시간이 지날수록 힘들어집니다.
<AutoWiZ> 할일은 많고 하고싶은 일도 많은데
<AutoWiZ> 시간없다는건 핑계일려나요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 핑계는 아니라고 생각합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 진짜 시간이 없을 수도 있잖아요
<bluedusk> 우분투 쓰면 쓸수록 느려지고 에러나고 시간이 지날수록 힘들어집니다.
<bluedusk> 원인을 고민해봤더니 유뷸인듯..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 유뷸은 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 혹시 ganttproject 쓰시는분 있나요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<samahui> irc채팅서버 6667포트 말고 열려있는 포트 알 수 없나요?  LG U+로 인터넷을 바꿨는데 6667번 포트를 정책상 막아놨다는군요
<samahui> 6667만 막았다는데 현실은 6668도 접속이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 프리노드요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 접속이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 8001 해보세요
<samahui> 네 감사합니다
<samahui> 되는군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;; LG 해지해버릴까 했습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 회사에서 몰래 쓰느라 외부선 잡아쓰다가 안잡혀서 헬쥐 하나 설치하고 사용하려니 이래저래 문제가 많네요
<samahui> 헬쥐는 무슨생각으로 6667번을 막았을까요? ㅎㅎ 직원들끼리 irc로 회사 씹어서 신경쓰였을까요?
<Work^Seony> irc를 통해서도 해킹이 이루어지니까, 아예 말썽이 생기는거 자체가 싫은가보죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그럴지도요
<samahui> 전 늦은 점심 좀 하고 올께요
<samahui> 수고하세요 ~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<bluedusk> 유저불량 = 유불
<Work^Seony> 아 흏
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아.. 환자가 없을거 같아서 IRC들어오면 환자들이 늘어남.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그냥 유령회원되네요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 맛있는 점심하세요.
<bluedusk> 음 멀티 도메인되는 ssl 59.9 달러에 2년이네요
<bluedusk> 지를까..;
<Work^Seony> 59.99에 2년이면 괜찮네요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 멀티 도메인 어느정도까지 해주는 건데요?  설마 *. ?
<AutoWiZ> hanirc 였나 6669 가 열려있었던것도 같습니다.
<ipeter> 아... =.= 오늘 쿠폰받은걸로 할아버지 치킨 먹고왔습니다.
<ipeter> 음료수를 너무 많이 마셨더니 배가 불러요.
<ipeter> 치킨배인지 음료수 배인지
<ipeter> 잘 모르겠습니다.ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 밥먹고 돌아왔습니다.
<samahui> AutoWIZ: 포트는 8001번으로 해결봤습니다
<samahui> ipeter: 제가 좋아라하는 치킨으로 점심을 해결하셨군요. 전 간단하게 샌드위치(바게트빵으로 60센티정도 되는 놈이지만...)로 해결했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저도 1200원 짜리 김밥이랑 200ml 우유 먹고 다시 일하는 중입니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 역시 저희는 어메리칸 스퇄로 간편히 식사를 해결하고....
<ipeter> 다시 폭풍업무를 고고 해야겠군요..(급 눈물)
<samahui> 식사는 아메리카스탈인데... 일은 제3국 노가다 수준이죠 OTL
<ipeter> 네네.. 조금 과장해서
<ipeter> 멱살잡히고
<ipeter> 채찍맞아가며 일하는 듯한...
<samahui> 전 멱살 잡는 입장이라 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<ipeter> 어엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그런 느낌입니다.
<samahui> 덥썩!
<AutoWiZ> 갑이다 튀어~ ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어엌ㅋㅋ 갑이셨어요!! 튑니다 튀어요!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 갑은 아닌데 갑이랑 친해요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 관리자로 넘어가기 싫어서 버티는 중입니다
<samahui> 전 계속 개발자 하고 싶어요 ㅜㅜ
<AutoWiZ> 저도 관리자 하기 싫은데
<AutoWiZ> 나이가 점점 들어가니까 관리도 나름 의미가 있는거 같고. 최신기술 따라가기는 좀 벅찬거 같기도 하고
<AutoWiZ> 조금씩 관리자가 되어가고있는거 같습니다. ㅠ
<ipeter> 음...전 신입인데도 그런고민을 조금은 합니다.
<ipeter> 너무 나이를 먹고 시작해서요.
<ipeter> 오토위즈님과 제가 나이가 같죠?
<AutoWiZ> 네
<samahui> 전 버틸때 까지 버텨보다가 회사를 옮기건 아니면 회사를 차리건 해서라도 개발자로 남을겁니다
<AutoWiZ> 오오 부럽습니다.
<samahui> 저도 2~30년 후에도 개발자로 남아서 인터뷰 한번 해보고 싶어요. 고령의 개발자로다가 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 나이를 너무 먹고 시작해서 아마 짤리거나...
<samahui> 나이는 숫자일 뿐입니다 !!!
<ipeter> 남고싶으면 개발그만두게 할듯 싶습ㅂ니다.
<ipeter> 잘하는것도 아니고..
<ipeter> 에휴..
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 노력하다보면 뭔가 방안이 생기지 않겠습니까. 해보는 수 밖에 없습니다.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 열심히 하겠습니다..ㅠ
<samahui> 전 개발작업도 평생 했으면 좋겠고 무엇보다 몸만 버텨준다면 농구도 50대까지 해보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그 많은 운동중에 농구를 좋아라해서 주말마다하는데 날이 갈수록 뛰는게 힘들어요. 무릎이 찌릿찌릿 허리가 욱신욱신 발목이 찌뿌등
<samahui> 요즘은 주말에 운동하면 일주일은 쉬어줘야 다음주에 또 가능하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> samahui: 아.. 정말 자기관리 잘 하시는군요.
<samahui> 정신적으로 나이먹는건 오히려 강해진다!라고 생각하는 편이고 한데 신체는 어쩔 수 없나봐요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 요즘 느끼는거지만 퇴근하면 옴짝달싹하기 싫어서
<ipeter> 운동을 잘 않하게되더라구요.
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뜀박질하고 보니 어느덧 어플에서 뛴지 일주일 넘었다고 나오던데..
<ipeter> 정말 한번 미루면 일주일 쉽게미루는 나이가 되어버렸습니다.
<samahui> 운동은 계속 꾸준히 안해주면 어느날 아예 못뛸거 같은 불안감이 들더라고요
<ipeter> 전 달리는걸 좋아합니다.. 그냥 마구 뛰어요.
<ipeter> 이틀전에 10km 뛰엇습니다.
<samahui> 무릎을 다쳤어서 몇년 쉬었는데 그러다 났고 어느날 뛰는데 정말 페가 튀어나오려고 하더군요
<ipeter> 뛰고나니..한번 더 뛰면 죽겠다 싶네요.
<ipeter> samahui: ㅠㅠ 몸조리 잘하셔요.
<samahui> 그때부터 시간만 나면 달리고 뜁니다
<samahui> 넵
<ipeter> =.=b
<ipeter> 최고시군요..! =.=b
<samahui> 하지만 배가 나오는 현실 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그건 어쩔수 없는거 같아요..ㅠ
<samahui> 어깨도 벌어지고 허벅지도 운동선수 허벅지라는 소리를 들을만큼 튼실한데... 배가 슬슬 나오는걸 막을수가 없네요
<samahui> 근육을 아무리 만들어도 배는 나와요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter>  전 체격도 외소하고 키도 작은데 그나마 배도 나와주고 있죠.
<ipeter> 최악입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 작고 배나우면 귀엽다고 좋아라하는 여성분들이 꽤 있습니다
<ipeter> 제 연락처 쿼리로 남겨드릴께요
<ipeter> 제발 부탁드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 여기 계신분들 여행계 들어서 써니님 한번 찾아뵐까요.
<ipeter> (뜬금포)
<samahui> 안그래도 전 한번 하와이 여행갈꺼예요
<ipeter> 써니님 페북통해서 뵙겠군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사진 하나 올려주세요.
<ipeter> (헙뜨)
<ipeter> 써니님 등장..
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 계하다가 통장 들고 나르는 사태가 벌어질지도 ㅎㅎ;; 전 한번 경험해봐서 계가 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 헉..살면서 참고하겠습니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 엔젤 아주머니오시면 막걸리주막에 한번 모시고 가려합니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 우분투 왼쪽에 메뉴바대신 다른 UI 추천해주실만한거 있나요?
<ipeter> 시간이 지나면 좀 나아질것같았는데 여전히 불편한것중에 하나입니다..
<ipeter> 유일하게 윈8이 나은점중에 하나가 윈도우버튼 누르면 라이브타일화면으로 전환되는거네요.
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 네 와일드카드 지원이라고 되어 있네요
<bluedusk> 급 땡기는중..;
<bluedusk> 이메일 s/mime도 지원이고
<bluedusk> https://www.startssl.com/?app=40
<bluedusk> 여기 공짜 ssl이라고 많이 알려진 startssl 인데
<bluedusk> 가격이 정말
<AutoWiZ> 어제 우분투 원 서비스 중단 한다는 얘기와
<AutoWiZ> ssl 취약점 나왔다는 이야기가 몇줄 간격으로 올라와서
<AutoWiZ> ssl 취약점 때문에 우분투 원 서비스가 잠시 중단단되는 이야기인줄 알았었습니다.  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 둘다 어제가 아니라 그제 올라온 뉴스입니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 벌써 그제가 되는건가요  시간이 참 빠릅니다.
<AutoWiZ> 참이슬 처럼 빠릅니다.
<bluedusk> 저도 주 5시간 근무제 하고 싶네요
<Seony> 주 5시간이면, 하루에 한시간 근무네요
<Seony> 그런 직장이 있나요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui>  주 5일도 아니고 5시간이면 정말 꿈의 직장이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 하나 만들까요?
<samahui> 하나 만드세요. 저도 지금 월급으로 취직시켜주시면 꼭 갈께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 월급이 10만원? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 지금 월급이 얼마나 되시는데요?
<bluedusk> 혹시 천만원 막 이러는건..
<Seony> 오오 은근슬쩍 월급 정보 캐내시는!
<bluedusk> 오오!!
<samahui> 참고로 개발 연구직 15년차에 직급 팀장 입니다
<bluedusk> 고단수!!
<samahui> 맞춰 주시면 되요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 서니님 의견에 한표 하면 혼나겠죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 조사 당하는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 음
<bluedusk> 뭐지 it 종사자긴 한데
<bluedusk> se 7년차?
<bluedusk> 직급은 팀원이지만
<ihavnoth> redmine 써보는데 쉽지 않군요
<Seony> 레드마인 기반으로 만들어진 Chiliproject라는걸 추천해드립니다.
<Seony> 오픈소스이고, 각종 버전관리툴이랑 연동이 가능해요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 네 홈페이지가서 구경좀 해볼께요
<Seony> https://www.chiliproject.org/
<bluedusk> 이게 레드마인이랑 차이가 뭐에요? 얼핏 홈페이지만 봤을땐 별반 차이를 모르겟는데요.;
<Seony> 그건 여길 보세요 https://www.chiliproject.org/projects/chiliproject/wiki/Differences_Between_Chiliproject_and_Redmine
<bluedusk> 넹
<bluedusk> 찾아서 보고 있었어요 ㅋ
<Seony> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6502645/redmine-vs-chiliproject 이것도 있네요
<Seony> 답변 단 사람이, 칠리프로젝트 리더이면서 레드마인 공식 코어 컨트리뷰터라네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 나도 바꿔볼까 서버 이력 관리 솔루션을
<ihavnoth> 기본 간트 페이지가 별로 안이쁘네요
<ihavnoth> 레드마인의 간트 차트에서 일감 순서를 어떻게 바꿔야할까요?
<Markers> 고추 프로젝트라니...
<Markers> 작명센스가 후덜덜하네요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 사마휘님 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 군대에서 이등병이 병장도 제대로 못쳐다보던 시절.
<ipeter> 거의 그런 느낌이네요.
<ipeter> 개발직 연구소 15년차 팀장님..
<ipeter> 엄청나십니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ihavnoth> http://try.github.io/levels/1/challenges/6
<ihavnoth> 설명서 감동이네요
<Seony> 잘 만들었네요.  요즘은 이렇게 대화형 매뉴얼이 유행이더라구요
<ihavnoth> 강좌도 저렇게 구성해도 될꺼같아요
<Seony> 디아3 확장팩 나온지 좀 된거 같은데, 재밌을까요?
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 못해봤어요
<ihavnoth> 손이 잘 안가더라고요
<Seony> 저도 아직 구매를 안해서... 사실 시간도 없긴 한데, 재밌으면 해볼까 해요
<samahui> 확장팩 자체는 훌륭한데 볼륨이 짧아서 아쉽다더군요
<samahui> 저도 안해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony, 제가 엊그제 친구랑 겜방가서 만랩(70) 을 찍었는데
<bluedusk> 걍 또다른 노가다의 시작이더군요..
<bluedusk> 뭐 스토리는 재밌다고 제 옆에서 디아 잡아본 친구는 이야기 하던데
<bluedusk> 것도 한두번이지..;
<bluedusk> 그돈들여서 할만한건 못된다는게 제 생각입니다..;
<readytoact> 안녕하세요!!!!!!!!!!!
<readytoact> -0-....
<ihavnoth> 비싼가요?
<Seony> 디지틀 버전이 35,000원이라던데요
<ihavnoth> 싸네요
<readytoact> 14.04 혹시 미러가 있나요?
<ihavnoth> kaist, jaist둘다 있던데요
<readytoact> 감사합니다.
<readytoact> -_- 한번깔아봐야지
<ihavnoth> 요즘 다움이 이상해져서 jaist로 설정해서 쓰고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 12.04에서 업글했더니 유니티랑 그놈쉘 같이 있떠니 몇번 업글했더니 유니티 사라져버리고 그놈 쉘만 남았네요
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 유니티가
<readytoact> 손에 익으면 또 나름 괜찮긴 하던데요
<readytoact> 전 어차피 맥테마 올려 써서 크게 상관은 없지만
<ihavnoth> 전 유니티 쓸때도 유니티 기능을 거의 쓴게 없어서요
<readytoact> 저도 그냥 배치만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그 마우스 왼쪽 끝으로 보내면 메뉴 뜨는게
<readytoact> 맥테마로 독 아래 달고 컴피즈로 창관련 효과 몇개  주니까
<ihavnoth> 맥에서 차용한거죠?
<readytoact> 네 그런 기능 포함해서요
<readytoact> 차용한걸까요?
<ihavnoth> 잘 모르겠네요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 그럼 곧 특허에 말리겠군요
<readytoact> 이번에
<readytoact> SSL취약점 때문에
<ihavnoth> expo(윈도우 키 누르면 현재 동작중인 프로그램 화면에 쫘악 나오는거)
<readytoact> -_-... 역시 LTS를 써야겠다는 생각으 하는 중이라
<ihavnoth> 용어가 맞나요?
<readytoact> 엑스포 아마 맞을 거예요
<readytoact> 저도 엑스포랑 유니티에 가장자리 창 보이기랑
<readytoact> 음.. 돋보기
<ihavnoth> 그놈쉘에서 지금 그것만 써요
<readytoact> 그리고, 큐브
<ihavnoth> 윈도우키 누르면 창 쫘악 나오는거
<readytoact> 이정도 설정해서 써요
<readytoact> 요근래 윈도우로 다시 돌아오고 리눅스를 가상머신에 집어넣었더니
<readytoact> -_-.. 불편하네요.
<ihavnoth> 스펠 치면 해당 프로그램 찾아주는건 기능 이름이 뭐에요?
<readytoact> 허드 말씀이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 그것도 이제 버벅 거리지 않아서 그것도 써요
<readytoact> 14.04는 뭐 좀 나아졌나..
<ihavnoth> 지금 14.04에서 그거 두개 기능만써요
<readytoact> 아..
<ihavnoth> 아 하나더 있네요 컨트롤 알트 T
<readytoact> 앜 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 그렇죠
<readytoact> 터미널
<ihavnoth> 14.04에선 ps로 확인해도 안나오네요
<ihavnoth> hurd요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 아마 다른 프로세스에 포함되버렸나봐요
<ihavnoth> 그놈쉘 안으로 들어간듯하네요
<readytoact> 아 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> ps -ef | grep unity해도 전멸이네요
<ihavnoth> dpkg -l "*unity*"는 몇개 남아있네요
<ihavnoth> 제가 12.04 업글에드한거라 남아있는건지 쓰는건지는 잘 모르겠네요
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 전 가상에다
<readytoact> 새로 설치해보려고요
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 릴리즈되면 할까...
<ihavnoth> 꼭 필요한게 아니시면 기다리시는게 며칠 안남았잖아요
<ihavnoth> 전 내장 비됴카드 듀얼 모니터가 안잡혀서
<ihavnoth> 업글했어요
<ipeter> 산책하고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 청계천 좋으네요
<readytoact> ihavnoth: ê·¸..
<readytoact> 우분투에서
<readytoact> 그래픽 드라이버는 늘 고질적인 부분이라
<readytoact> -_- 사실 저도 그래픽만 잘 잡혀도
<readytoact> 리눅스가 가상으로 들어가는 일을 없었을거예요
<readytoact> 오.
<readytoact> 생각난김에
<readytoact> 리눅스에서 스팀 설치해봐야지
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> C 하는 분 계신가요?
<readytoact> 여쭤볼게 있습니다. 지인이 C랑 Mysql(정확히는 MariaDB)랑 연결을 하려고 하는데 방법을 모른대서요. 도움주실 수 있는분?
<samahui> 퇴근합니다~ 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요 ~
<samahui> C와 mysql 연동에서 잘 안되는 부분은 아마도 mysql설치할때 c indude files /lib files 를 설치하지 않아서 일겁니다.
<samahui> 보통 구글에서 ' c언어 mysql 연동 ' 과 같은 키워드로 검색하면 자세하게 나올겁니다
<samahui> 수고하세요
<samahui> 그럼 전 이만~ 나중에 뵈요 ~
<ipeter> 이만 나가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다. 오늘도 힘내서 화이팅! 합시다!!!
<samahui> 안녕하세요 Seony님
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 아침부터 졸려요
<ihavnoth> 살짝 9시까지 자야겠어요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 피곤할때 자는 잠이 꿀잠이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 주간 보고회의 준비해야되서 못자요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 수고하세요~ 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 하루들 되십시요.
<AutoWiZ> 한국은 불금 입니다 ㅎ
<sungyo_web> 노크노크
<sungyo_web> 두리번...두리번....(_ _  ) ........(  _ _)
<sungyo_web> 다들 출근들 하셨나요~? 저는 야
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<sungyo_web> 용인에서 이틀째 외근이에요~
<sungyo_web> AutoWiZ 안녕하세요~^^
<sungyo_web> 저 제가 잘 몰라서 그러는데요, 오라클 데이타베이스가 리눅스상에서는 백업하고 하기가 어렵나요~?
<sungyo_web> 이쪽에 와보니 누가 윈도우 엔터프라이즈에 오라클 디비와
<sungyo_web> 톰켓같은걸 얹어서..고객에게 서버를 넘겨줬는데요, 리눅스 서버 설치하면서 서버를 합칠수는 없나 싶어 업체쪽에 물어보니 오라클은 리눅스 상에서는 백업이 안된다ㄴ
<sungyo_web> 다네요?
<sungyo_web> 백업을 하고 싶어도 단순히 파일을 카피하는 것 만으로는 백업이 안되고, 오라클을 열어서 그 안에서 백업을 해야 한다는데, 제가 들은 이야기가 맞는건지 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 오라클 백업 리눅스 라고만 검색해도 많이 나오는데요
<sungyo_web> 그러니까요.
<sungyo_web> 그럼 이 업체에서 한 이야기는 호갱님 대접인건지...
<sungyo_web> 이 업체 쫌 맘에 안드는게, 고객에게 한쪽으로 데이타 유동량이 몰리면 해킹 어쩌구 저쩌구 하면서...서버를 고객에게 떠넘기고 자기네는 디비만 관리해줘요
<sungyo_web> 그런데 그 서버도, 인터넷 들어오는 라인 바로 옆에 붙여야 한다면서...학생 방 안에다가 넣어버린거에요. 애는 컴퓨터때문에 답답해 하구요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 오라클이 원래 처음부터 윈도우 플랫폼용으로 만들어진건 아닐 거에요
<sungyo_web> 통화해보니, 바로 옆에 붙이지 않으면 다른 컴퓨터가 아이피를 가져가버리면 서버의 아이피가 바뀐다며...
<sungyo_web> 어제 찜질방에 자러 들어가면서 깊은 빡침이 밀려오더라구요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그건, 직원이 실력이 모자란다거나, 아니면 고객을 컴맹 취급하는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo_web> 고객들이 이런거에 대해 전혀 모른다고 이런식으로 해놓고 다달이 사만원씩 가져가는건가 싶어서요.
<sungyo_web> 제가 따졌어요, 아이피 영역대 제한 걸고 고정 아이피 걸면 되지 않냐, 그러면 그러래요.
<sungyo_web> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo_web> 원래 오라클이 정품이 비싼가요?
<Work^Seony> 어마어마하죠
<sungyo_web> 오라클에 윈도우 엔터프라이즈에..다 불법으로 꾸며놓고, 고객에게 서버를 넘겨버렸는데.. 이거 걸리면 누구 책임인거죠?
<Work^Seony> 순수한 개발용도 아니면 절대 쓰면 안되는 라이센스입니다
<Work^Seony> 그땐 계약서를 봐야죠
<sungyo_web> 서버가 고객한테 있는데 그러면 고객 책임인건가요? 업체한테 벌금이 날라오나요?
<sungyo_web> 조금 만 더 정확하기 야이기해주실 수 있으세요?
<sungyo_web> 계약서에 어떤 식으로 명시가 되어져있는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  "왜 윈도우 서버에 오라클을 설치해야만 햇는가"를 먼저 따져서요,
<sungyo_web> 따졌어요. 그렇게 이야기해요.
<Work^Seony> 고객이 원했는데, 불법으로 해달랬다 라는 증거가 있거나,
<Work^Seony> 아님, "우린 분명히 리눅스로 해달랬는데, 업체가 일방적으로 그렇게 했다" 라는 증거가 있어야죠
<sungyo_web> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo_web> 이거 한번 다리를 걸어야겠네요....
<sungyo_web> 업체편위 위주로 다 해놓고, 제가 일하는 영역권으로 여러곳에 서버를 넣어줬다는데 이거 터지면 문제가 클거 같네요.
<sungyo_web> 그러면 오라클도 문제인거자나요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-11
<sungyo_web> 이거 다른 쪽으로 마이그래이션 가능할까요?
<Work^Seony> 디비 용량이 얼마나 되는데요?
<sungyo_web> 몇십기가 안할껄요?
<sungyo_web> 아니, 몇기가도 안될꺼에요
<Work^Seony> 몇십기가요?  어마어마한거 같은데요
<sungyo_web> 끽해봐야 1000명 내외 회원 정보에요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 몇메가 안되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 SQL로 export해서, 그걸 mysql이나 postgres에서 import 하면 될 거에요
<sungyo_web> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> sql로 export만 가능하면, import는 별로 안어려워요
<sungyo_web> 이런건 어떤 식으로 걸고 들어가야 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 계약서에 리눅스로 해주기로 한 내용이 적혀있어요?
<sungyo_web> 고객한테 물어봐야 할꺼같아요.
<sungyo_web> 그런게 명시되어져 있지 않으면 어찌되는거에요?
<sungyo_web> 라이선스 문제가 터질경우에요
<Work^Seony> 일단 계약서를 중심으로 해석이 되구요,
<Work^Seony> 만약 계약서에 소프트웨어와 관련해서 어떠한 내용도 명시가 안되어있으면,
<Work^Seony> 아마 양쪽이 서로 반씩 책임져야할 거에요.
<sungyo_web> 사용하는 소프트웨어들 단가가 만만치 않은 것들인데, 문제가 크네요?
<sungyo_web> 그런식으로 고객에게 책임소재의 반을 넘기면서 고객으로하여금 서버가 노출되지 않도록 한다는게요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 안걸리면 되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 오라클이 라이센스 위반을 적발한다고 해도,
<Work^Seony> 상대방이, 털어서 아무 것도 나오지 않을 상대라면 소송까지 안가거든요.
<sungyo_web> 아
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 오라클과 관련해서 이런 말이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 오라클이 당신을 털어서 나올게 있으면 라이센스를 사야되고,
<Work^Seony> 없으면 써라
<sungyo_web> 털어서 나올 상대라면 어느정도 규모를 말씀하시는거에요?
<sungyo_web> 몇억에서 몇십억 정도인가요?
<sungyo_web> 아님 몇천만원 정도인가요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요, 규모를 의미한다기보단 개인이냐 회사냐를 의미하겠죠
<sungyo_web> 회사.....\
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> Work^Seony: 진짜 2년동안 보내야 겠습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 기러기는 되기 싫었는데..쩝.
<Work^Seony> 그리 결정하셨군요...
<Work^Seony> 저랑 대화 나누신 기록을 보여드렸는데도 그러신거 보면, 엄청 나가고 싶으신가보네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 아직은 장기 프로젝트니 몇년뒤의 이야기죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 이제 자신도 직장 가져보자 이거죠.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 바로 오시는게 아니군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 보통 4인 가족이 살만한 집. 임대료와 렌트비[혹은 중고차값]과 생활비 얼마나 될까요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 2년이면 생활이라서 중고차등을 구입하는게 낫지 않을까 생각되서요.
<Work^Seony> 어디로 가실 건데요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 지금은 바로 가지 않습니다. 상황도 안되고요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 하와이 아니면 허용안합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 간다면 세너제이인데. 거기도 그닥.
<Work^Seony> 산호세 거기는 생활비가 여기보다 더 해요
<razGon_KenzFld> 애들에게 인종차별의 그림자 드리우기 싫어서요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 그래서 하와이.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 감시캠도 있고 어디 못나가고.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 하와이 한인사회가 좁을거 같으니 감시가 아주 용이.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 좁죠
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 나는 저 사람을 모르는데, 저 사람은 날 알아 이런거요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> Excellent!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 와이프에게 영어쪽이니 물리학과는 아니고 물리교육과 쪽으로 칼리지 다녀오라고해서 영어배우게 하고 애들둘은 초등학교 보내서 2년 하고 오면 되겟죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 가끔 하와이 가고 해야 겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 일단은, 여행으로 한 번 와보세요
<Work^Seony> 와서 대충 어떤 식으로 사람들이 생활하는지 먼저 보셔야되요
<razGon_KenzFld> 여기에서 고정시키려하는데. 그러려니 국제학교 이야기 하더군요. ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 물론 사전조사 갑니다.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 일단 그러려면 한 4년정도 뒤는 생각해야 될거에요. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 아직 멀었네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 둘째가 초등학교1학년이 4년뒤.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 예
<AutoWiZ> 스크롤 이 좀 있네요
<AutoWiZ> 한참 읽었습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ> 라즈곤님 맘 고생이 많으실거 같습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 이미 사리 제조중입니다. 저는 기독교인데...
<razGon_KenzFld> 주님만 보고 살고 있습니다..ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 이참에 하와이 가셔서 서니님 얼굴도 함 뵙고 그러시지요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 맛있는거 사주시겠지요 뭐 하하
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 사드려야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> sungyo: 오래간만입니다!!
<sungyo> Wew, Long time no see
<sungyo> ;)
<AutoWiZ> 마침 오셨네요 오라클 보통 백업 받을때 export 로 받거나 begin , end 백업 이라고 핫백업 받는데
<sungyo> yes
<AutoWiZ> windows 에서는 그냥 좀 편하게 되지도 않는데 -_-;; 결국 스크립트로 테이블 backup status begin 걸고 파일 복사하고 backup end 찍어주던데요 .
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 자기네들 편한데로 구성해놓은거라고 봐야 하지 않나 싶습니다.
<sungyo> it's my laptop of ubuntu-server and i can't type korean
<AutoWiZ> Good change , Just type English only . : )
<AutoWiZ> change -> chance
<sungyo> and good change.kk
<sungyo> so you mean that, oracle neet the order of 'begin' and 'end'
<sungyo> than how about the licence of oracle's usuall action?
<AutoWiZ> 보통 이렇게 되어 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> sqlplus '/ as sysdba '
<AutoWiZ> alter tablespace TSNAME begin backup ;
<sungyo> So Seony is right. Oracle has no problem with linux
<AutoWiZ> 쉘에서 dbf 파일 카피
<AutoWiZ> alter tablespace TSNAME end backup ;
<AutoWiZ> 끝
<sungyo> The company is so bad, they think their clientr are idiot.
<sungyo> clientr -> clients
<AutoWiZ> 근데 요즘 한국 대부분 업체는
<AutoWiZ> 특히 웹쪽만 조금 공부한 사람은
<AutoWiZ> 윈도우즈 밖에 몰라서 . 리눅스에 손을 안대려고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 어려워보이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> then they are idiots
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사실 그렇게 공부한 사람들은 리눅스 뿐만 아니라, 네트워킹에 대한 기본적인 공부도 안되어있어요
<bluedusk> 헐 윈도우가 백배는 더 어렵던데..;; ㄸ
<sungyo> Seony you are right.
<Work^Seony> 서브넷이 뭔지는 알까 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> They just use moving ip for server
<AutoWiZ> dhcp ? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> data handup chance Protocol?
<bluedusk> 오오오오오
<razGon_KenzFld> sungyo: Are you conneting on Command Line Interface[CLI]?
<sungyo> yes
<sungyo> rasGon it's my laptop and i cn't type hangul
<razGon_KenzFld> 한글은 보이는데 타이핑은 안되는군요.
<sungyo> yes.
<sungyo> are you sure nabi help me?
<razGon_KenzFld> Are you in Irssi?
<sungyo> Irssi
<sungyo> is there a way to solve it?
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇군요...
<razGon_KenzFld> 저도 CLI상에서는 방법을 잘몰라서요.
<sungyo> but i remind again, it not bad to type in enlish.
<razGon_KenzFld> 구글에게 물어보는게 어때서요.?
<sungyo> kkk
<sungyo> oh, the google who could be the savior of network
<sungyo> hello readytoact, but im soory im on cli so i cant type korean
<sungyo> it the nice friday isn't it? I like your nickname what i know the meaning.
<razGon_KenzFld> readytoact: 안녕하세요?
<readytoact> hi
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> gksrmf
<readytoact> gksrmf
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<readytoact> ddd아하아
<readytoact> 아 이제 되네
<sungyo> haha
<readytoact> -_-;; 갑자기 한글 입력기가 먹통이 되서
<sungyo> do you know how to type hangul on cli ubuntu?
<sungyo> im on 12.04
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 진료프로그램이 리눅스판으로나왔으면 좋겠어요.
<sungyo> readytoact, please listen me. I'm on church and I'm helping a pastor to make the nice file-server by linux.
<sungyo> And I saw the other server that helps the DB of church members.
<sungyo> but it
<readytoact> razGon_KenzFld:  -0- 인사가 늦었슴ㄷ
<readytoact> ;;; 죄송 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> but it's using the oracle without liscence. And when I talked with the company about it, they said me so clearly.
<readytoact> sungyo: 혹시 데스크탑으로 쓰시나요?
<sungyo> it's my laptop but i installed server virson.
<readytoact> ;;; 서버버전에서 ;; irc 클라이언트를?!
<readytoact> -_-;;; CLI용 IRC클라이언트가 있군요-
<sungyo> the 'irrsi' helps me.
<readytoact> 오.. 이거 재밌네!
<sungyo> im so depressed because of the company's hehavior.
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 BitchX라는 클라이언트가 좋았었는데,
<Work^Seony> 이제는 irssi가 많이 쓰이더라구요
<sungyo> They pushed un-licenced software to many churchs.
<readytoact> 뭐 저작권 관련해서 교회를 대상으로 한 문제는 어제 오늘이 아닙니다만..
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<readytoact> 그래도 한글은 잘 보이시나봐요
<readytoact> ipeter_: (__)
<readytoact> Work^Seony:  (__)
<readytoact> 오늘은 외근이 있어서 외근을 준비하고 있습니다. 모처럼 만의 제품 설치를-
<sungyo> But I think it's different problem. Yes, I can read
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> readytoact: 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> I'm also in 외근
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 좋은... 아침- 이 아닌 오후입니다!
<readytoact> Work^Seony님 로컬타임으로 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 에디트플러스 값도 저렴해서 그냥 구매해서 쓰려했는데 우분투용은 없군요.
<Work^Seony>  gg
<sungyo> that's the EDIT+?
<Work^Seony> 에딧플러스 얼만데요?
<readytoact> 아크로 에디터도 좋은뎅
<readytoact> 무료잖아요
<Work^Seony> 서블라임 추천해드립니다.
<readytoact> 우분투용이 필요하시면
<readytoact> -_-/ wine
<sungyo> it the new one for developers?
<readytoact> 아뇨 이미 존재하는 에디터입니다.
<ipeter_> 에디트플러스 3만원정도 합니다.
<readytoact> 텍스트에디터예요
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 고맙습니다. 검색해서 사용해볼께요.
<Work^Seony> 서블라임은 윈/리/맥 다 되요
<sungyo> that a nice price.
<readytoact> 서블라임
<readytoact> 이름이 멋지군요
<Work^Seony> 아직도 서블라임을 모르시다니.../
<readytoact> Work^Seony:  전 개발자가 아니라서 -0-.. 에디터나 개발 툴에 관심이 없...
<readytoact> 에디터는 오로지 vi
<Work^Seony> 최근 2-3년간 가장 핫한 에디터잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> vim 모드도 지원합니다 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 유룐가요?
<sungyo> those anybody know the price of SubLimeText?
<Work^Seony> 유료인데, 무료로도 큰 지장없이 쓸 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> sungyo, 아마 $59
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 홈페이지엔 70$ 되어 있네요
<readytoact> 개인용
<Work^Seony> 걔네들 이번에 버전 올리면서 가격도 올렸네요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 무료로 쓰세요.
<sungyo> i can't understand vim mode of SubLine
<Work^Seony> 하루에 한 번 알림 메시지 뜨는거 외에는 귀찮게 안해요
<sungyo> i'm going reboot
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 서브라임은 한글이 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서는 잘 안된다고 하는거 같은데, 아마 고쳐졌을 걸요
<readytoact> 지금 다운받아봈는데
<ipeter_> 아..지금 회사에서는 설치 불가요.
<bluedusk> 아 결국 수원 끌려가네요..;
<ipeter_> 전원이 꺼져있어 터미널로 접속불가입니다.
<Work^Seony> 서블라임 설치하고나서 제일 중요한건, 플러그인을 설치할 수 있는 패키지를 설치하는 거에요
<readytoact> 아하
<Work^Seony> 서브라임에서 ctrl+`
<Work^Seony> 2를 받으셨으면 https://sublime.wbond.net/installation#st2 에 나온 코드를 붙여넣으심션 되요
<Work^Seony> 3ë©´ https://sublime.wbond.net/installation#st3
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> ㅎㄷㄷ;; 이거 뭐 엄청 개발자 스러운
<readytoact> 요거 잘 다뤄보겠습니다. (__)
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 고맙습니다.
<ipeter_> 집에가서 꼭 해볼께요.
<Work^Seony> readytoact, ctrl+shift+p 눌러서,
<Work^Seony> install이라고 쳐보세요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 에디터 내에서 플러그인을 설치할 수 있는 화면이 나와요
<readytoact> 오 그러네요
<Work^Seony> 그게 바로 방금 설치한 "패키지 컨트롤"이라고 하는건데,
<Work^Seony> 그게 서블라임이 핫한 에디터가 된 이유죠
<readytoact> -_-; 이거 공부 필요한 에디터-
<readytoact> 아..
<Work^Seony> 인터넷을 찾아다닐 필요없이, 에디터 자체 내에서 플러그인의 검색/설치가 가능해요
<readytoact> 와
<readytoact> 이거 그냥 Set Syntax 만하면
<Work^Seony> set까지 칠 필요도 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 sy만 쳐도 되요
<readytoact> ;;; 좋다 +_+!!!!!
<Work^Seony> 에디터 자체도 가볍고 빠르구요..
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 내장에, 공식 플러그인만 해도 만개가 넘을 거에요
<readytoact> ㄲ ㅑ 아
<Work^Seony> 패키지 검색은 https://sublime.wbond.net/ 여기서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 라이센스 정책도, 피씨당 하나가 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 1 유저라는 개념이라서, 몇대에 설치해도 상관없어요
<ipeter_> 써니님?
<ipeter_> 파이선으로 그때 웹 작업 하신다고 하셨을떼
<ipeter_> 때
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 포터블 버전까지 만들어서 제공해주죠
<ipeter_> IDE는 뭐 사용하셨어요?
<ipeter_> 이클립스에서 하셨나요?
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, 웹은 할까말까 고민했던 거구요,
<Work^Seony> 이클립스는 쓸줄 몰라서 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 네네..
<readytoact> 우분투에서 한글입력만 해결하면 되겠네요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 3 받으셨어요? 2 받으셨어요?
<readytoact> 홈페이지에 2 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 쓰시죠?
<readytoact> 예
<readytoact> 3는 베타래요
<readytoact> 3받아보죠
<Work^Seony> 2와 3의 차이는,
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 2.x냐 3.x냐일 뿐이에요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 2가 나온지 2년이 넘었다보니, 지원되는 플러그인의 갯수가 엄청나게 많다는 장점이 있죠
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 파이썬 버전차이군요
<readytoact> 그럼 뭐..
<readytoact> 그냥 2써야겠어요
<Work^Seony> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=lecture&wr_id=167320
<Work^Seony> 한글 입력기에 대한 내용이네요
<Work^Seony> 서블라임 아이콘을 런처에 박아두고 싶으시면, http://opentutorials.org/module/406/3610
<readytoact> 감사감사
<Work^Seony> 사실 저도 잘은 못써요.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 서블라임에서 가장 사랑하는 기능은 ctrl+d이죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Work^Seony님의 못씀이 저의 잘씀보다 나으니...
<readytoact> ...
<Work^Seony> 서블라임 홈피 가면 가장 처음에 보여주는 기능이요
<Work^Seony> 코딩하다보면, 같은 글자들 반복작업해줘야할 때가 많은데, ctrl+d는 정말 환상입니다
<Work^Seony> 홈피가면 애니메이션으로 보여주는 기능들 잘 보세요.
<Work^Seony> 정말 좋은 기능들이거든요
<readytoact> 으흥~
<readytoact> 좋다
<Work^Seony> 어디선가 본건데요, 서블라임 만든 사람이 구글 프로그래머였거든요.
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 일하다가, 쓸만한 프로그래밍 에디터가 없다는 깊은 빡침에,
<Work^Seony> 회사를 뛰쳐나와서 세운 회사라더라구요
<Work^Seony> 개발언어는 C++이고, 윈도우 버전의 경우는 파이썬 자체 내장 되어있고, 맥/리눅스 버전은 시스템 기본 파이썬 인터프리터를 사용해요
<ipeter_> =.=
<ipeter_> 대단하네요.
<readytoact> 빡치면
<readytoact> 그냥 회사 하나 세우는구나 -0-
<ipeter_> 몇일전에 터미널창 반투명으로 만들었는데 그거 하나만으로도 완전 세련되게 보이네요. (자기만족인가요.)
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 거기서 일하다 왔으면 회사 세울 정도 돈은 모아놨겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_- 늦으막하게 개발계에 입문을 하려는데
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> 그냥 고전적인 C를 해볼까 하려했더니
<readytoact> C로 재밌게 뭘 할 수 있는 동기부여가 되지 않을 것 같아서
<readytoact> -_- 전 개발자가 아니라서
<readytoact> 코드 까막눈
<samahui_> 파이썬 2.x 대와 3.x 버젼에서 몇가지 바뀐걸 제외하면 비슷합니다. 다만 print 구분이 함수화 된것돠 비교방식이 단순해지면서 false를 리턴하던게 에러가 난다던가 하는 몇몇 부분이 틀려졌죠
<readytoact> 이바닥에 있는게 신기할 정도로
<samahui_> 2 버젼 익힌 후 차이점만 파악하면 익히기 쉽습니다
<samahui_> 회의가 길어져서 뭔가 나은 결과 나오는걸 못봤는데 요즘 계속 회의가 길어지네요
<bluedusk> readytoact, http://bit.ly/1qmeYMW
<bluedusk> 이런거 하나 만드세요..
<bluedusk> 저도 perl 공부하면서 만든거..
<bluedusk> rhel 이나 cent os 의 sosreport를 풀어서 web페이지로 보여주는 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 저도 만든거 하나 보여드릴까요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> bluedusk: 블루더스크님! 화면보고 생각나서 여쭤보는데 xchat사용방법좀 가르쳐주세요
<readytoact> 흑흑
<ipeter_> 설치해놓고 접속하는방법 몰라서 못쓰고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 집에가서 여쭤볼게요. 지금은 회사컴이라서 윈도우입니다..ㅠ
<bluedusk> ipeter_,  xchat 사용법이라는게..;;
<readytoact> bluedusk: 휴가를 가시려는군요 -0-
<bluedusk> 딱히 없는데요..;;
<bluedusk> readytoact, 아요 맨날 설치보고서나 정기점검 요청오는게 많아서
<ipeter_> bluedusk: 접속하려는데 주소나 그런걸 어디다 넣어야하는지 어제 헤메다가....;;
<bluedusk> 저걸로 대체 하고 있습니다..;
<Work^Seony> 이건 제가 만든겁니다
<Work^Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Dashboard.png
<Work^Seony> 대략 서버 15대 정도를 한 화면에 모니터링 해요
<readytoact> 우아우아
<readytoact> 저건 뭘로 만드신건가요
<bluedusk> 이건 파이썬?
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨온도, 디스크 상태, 미러링 상태, 백업 용량변화, 서비스 상태 정도...
<Work^Seony> PHP요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_- 진짜 뭐라도 만들어봐야겟네
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 허접이 php 말고 쓸만한게 없더라구요
<readytoact> 아흑
<bluedusk> 그럼 클라이언트 정보는 어케 땡기시나요?
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, snmp죠.  snmp가 그러라고 만들어진 프로토콜이니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오홍
<Work^Seony> Sensors는 온도/습도계인데,
<Work^Seony> snmp를 지원하는 온도/습도계가 있더라구요
<bluedusk> 그래요?
<Work^Seony> Door contact는, 서버실 문 열리면 바로 알람 울려줘요
<Work^Seony> 문제는, Power Fail이 전원 감시장치인데요,
<Work^Seony> 전원이 나갔을 때는 과연 어떻게 알람을 울려줄 것이냐가 제 최대의 고민이에요
<Work^Seony> 전원이 나가도 UPS에 의해서 네트워크는 살아있긴 하겠지만...
<bluedusk> 음..
<bluedusk> 그렇군요 사실 전 제가 직접 관리하는 서버는 없어서..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 시스템 감시는 사실 snmp가 그러라고 나온 프로토콜이니만큼, snmp 쓰는게 최고에요
<bluedusk> 맨날 고객사 뒤치닥거리만..;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 문제는, php가 멀티쓰레드가 안되서...
<Work^Seony> 페이지 로딩이 다 안끝나면 화면이 안나온다는게 문제에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다시 말하자면, 한 번에 여러 대의 서버에 snmp를 날릴 수 없다는게 문제에요
<bluedusk> 아젝스같이 일단 쿼리 날리고 결과값을 따로 저장해놓고
<bluedusk> 그걸 따로 불러오면 안되나요?
<bluedusk> 그럼 실시간이 아니게 되나.;
<Work^Seony> 안그래도, div로 나눠서 각각의 div를 ajax로 리프레쉬 시킬려고 생각 중이에요
<Work^Seony> snmp는 기본적으로 udp를 이용하기 때문에, 반응이 빠른 편이거든요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 tcp 쓴다고 느릴 것도 없겠지만..
<readytoact> 아웅
<readytoact> 오늘 오후엔 삼송카드 본사로
<readytoact> 외근을
<bluedusk> 오홍
<bluedusk> 요즘 readytoact 님 ssl 거시기로 바쁘시지 않나요?
<readytoact> bluedusk: 어제 패치했습니다
<bluedusk> 일단 뭔가 문의가 많이 오지 않으려나.;
<readytoact> -_-.. 완전..
<readytoact> bluedusk: 아 아마 컨설팅 사업부에서
<bluedusk> 전 3일전에 패치 하긴 했어요..;
<readytoact> 저희쪽 컨설팅 사업부에서 오는데
<bluedusk> 제 개인서버들ㅇㄴ..;
<readytoact> 어젠 저희 서버쪽에 문제가..
<readytoact> isac서비스가 있는데
<Work^Seony> 저희도 ssl 땜시, 패치하고 인증서 새로 발급받고, 비번 바꾸고...
<readytoact> -_-... 13.04로 세팅이 되놔서
<readytoact> 업데이트가 안되더군요
<readytoact> 그래서 openssl을 직접 받아서 컴파일하고 적용햇는데
<Work^Seony> 혹시 12.04 서버에서 forward secrecy 세팅해두신 분 계세요?
<bluedusk> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/index.html
<readytoact> 자꾸 이전버전을 물고 오길래
<bluedusk> 이런것도 있더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 저기 원래 유명한데에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 전 12.04 쓰는데 그건 안해둔..
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 저 이번 ssl 사건으로 알게 됬어요 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 그나마 제 개인서버들은 A- 나오더라구요..
<Work^Seony> forward secrecy 해놨는데, ssllabs에서 자꾸만 안됐다고 나와서...
<bluedusk> 회사서버는 F
<Work^Seony> 회사가 개인보다 못하네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 인증서 공인쓰는데
<bluedusk> 회사는 사설 . ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 홈 서버에 ssl-cert를 쓰시는군요
<Work^Seony> 얼마짜리 쓰세요?
<readytoact> -_-..
<bluedusk> startssl 이요 ㅋ
<readytoact> 에이 우리 회사도 A0
<readytoact> A-
<readytoact> 뭐야
<readytoact> A+도 아니고 -,.-
<bluedusk> 어제 59달러에 2년 와일드 도메인 붙은거 보고
<bluedusk> 그거 쓸까 고민중이에요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 밥먹으러.;
<readytoact> bluedusk: 맛있게 드세요.
<Work^Seony> 어디서 팔아요?
<Work^Seony> 헐 와일드였어요?
<Work^Seony> 사야겠다
<Work^Seony> 혹시 이상한데 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 엄청나네요.
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, ㅎㅎ 그래요?  사실 알고나면 별로 어렵진 않아요
<ipeter_> =.= 갑자기 진짜 전 뭐하러 프로그래밍하나 생각듭니다..;;;
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 와일드카드 인증서 파는데 어디에요?
<samahui> 점심 시간이 다가오는군요
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 신한,국민,농협카드 고객정보 털렸다네요
<Work^Seony> 곧 있으면 온국민의 집안에 밥숫가락 갯수를 파악할 수 있는 즐거운 날이 오겠네요
<AutoWiZ> 최근에 또 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 오늘 뉴스인데요
<AutoWiZ> 얼마전에 재발급 받았을텐데 사람들 음음...
<Work^Seony> http://www.mediapen.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=27212
<AutoWiZ> 전에 털린걸 이제 발표하는건 아닐려나 싶기도 하네요.
<samahui> 요즘 계속 점심을 빵으로 때우네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 맛을 들였더니 계속 땡겨요 ㅎ
<samahui> 또 털렸군요
<DarkCircle> 하청 계속 후려치는데 고객정보가 안털릴리가 후후후
<samahui> 뭐 하루이틀도아니고
<DarkCircle> 개발자 제대로 대우해주지 않으면 계속될겁니다 아마도
<DarkCircle> 제 친구가 지금 농협에서 일하는데 하청 대우하는건 예나 지금이나 똑같대요.
<samahui> 우리나라도 미국처럼 기업 잘못에 대한 보상 강도를 높여야 하지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui> 저래봐야 처벌도 미미하고 보상도 잘 안하니 계속 털리죠
<samahui> 한번 된통 당해봐야 다시는 안그러죠
<DarkCircle> 그리고 내부 직원들은 자회사 직원이 하청을 어떻게 대하는지도 모를정도로 완전히 부서별로 정보가 밀폐되어 있고
<samahui> 뭐 이미 다 털려서 이제 털것도 없겠네요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 신규 발급 고객은 없던 사람이 또 들어오니까
<DarkCircle> 아직 털릴게 많이 남았죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 개인 소득은 변하니까.
<samahui> 에휴 전 국민 주민번호는 중국사이트 뒤져보면 다 다운받을 수 있고
<AutoWiZ> 요즘 pos 보면
<AutoWiZ> 달말에 wifi 기능 들어간것도 있고
<samahui> 돈만 좀 있으면 다른 정보까지 다 얻는 마당에
<samahui> 털린 기업들이나 탈탈 털어야 하지 않을까 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.  7분 후에 집에서 다시 접속할께요
<DarkCircle> 유일하게 2048비트로 잘 암호화 된 부분은 결제정보 하나 뿐이고
<AutoWiZ> 캐쉬백 포인트 랑 캐쉬백 번호랑 비번 있으면 현금처럼 쓸 수는 있는데
<DarkCircle> 나머지는 다 털려요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 쓰다가 잡히진 않을런지 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 포스 털리는 가장 큰 이유는 계산이외의 인터넷 이용을 포스기기 달린 컴에서 한다는데 있쬬
<AutoWiZ> 수고하셨습니다 서니님.
<samahui> 그것만 아니라도 덜 털릴거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.  암튼 곧 뵈요
<AutoWiZ> 저도 편의점알바할때 너무 심심해서 다음 카페 들어가보곤 했었었죠
<samahui> 퇴근하시는군요
<samahui> 조심히 잘들어가시고 편히 쉬세요
<AutoWiZ> 포스부터 리눅스로 좀 바꿔야.
<samahui> 기업들이 털려봐야 정부에 돈 몇푼 내고 마니 저리도 안일하게 대응하죠. 털린 당사자들에게 거액의 보상을 하도록 법을 바꿔야되요
<DarkCircle> 바꿔도 털리는건 똑같습니다.
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 밥도 먹었겠다. 슬슬 눈 좀 붙이고 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아시겠지만 공인인증서 한다는 업체가 개떡같이 짜거든요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 즐거운 점심시간들 되시고 오후시간도 힘냅시다!!!
<DarkCircle> 애초부터 법규 자체가 개떡인데 그거 따라가면 뭐 ... 어쩔 수 없죠.
<sungyo> is there i coul set dhcp like '192.168.1.2 ~ 192.168.3.254'??
<sungyo> My hangul has gone and it looks not to come for me
<AutoWiZ> 클라이언트에서 어떻게 하기는 힘들고
<AutoWiZ> dhcp 서버에서 지정해야하는데 지금 dhcp 머신은 찾으셨나요?
<sungyo> they have iptime N608i
<AutoWiZ> 관리자 페이지 들어가면
<sungyo> yes
<sungyo> ah...
<AutoWiZ> 고급설정 > 네트워크 관리 > 내부 네트워크 설정 있습니다.
<sungyo> I already set the DHCP but still it have past ip.
<AutoWiZ> dhcp 서버 상태 /설정 부분에 보면 ip 대역을 지정할 수 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 서버 ip 는 아직 자동인가요?
<sungyo> how could i make it works? I want to gather flexible ip from x.x.1.2 to x.x.2.254
<sungyo> yes
<sungyo> here is 3 desktop what i could to operate
<sungyo> 2 MS's, 1 ubuntu-server
<AutoWiZ> 윈도우즈 라면
<AutoWiZ> 이렇게 한번 해봅시다.
<AutoWiZ> cmd 창에서
<AutoWiZ> ipconfig /release
<AutoWiZ> ipconfig /renew
<sungyo> it still on .x.0.175
<AutoWiZ> dhcp 라는게
<AutoWiZ> ttl 값이 있어서 아직 기존 발행한 정보를 가지고 있는거 같은데
<AutoWiZ> 임시적으로 mac 을 변경하시거나
<AutoWiZ> 공유기를 껏다 켜보시는 방법이 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 공유기 리셋하기전에는 꼭 환경저장하시구요.
<Seony> dhcp는 캐싱되니까, 주소를 바꿀려면 갱신주기를 바꾸거나,
<Seony> 공유기를 리붓 하셔야할 거에요
<AutoWiZ> 제빠른 서니님 집까지 가까우신거 같아요.
<Seony> 네.  전기스쿠터 타고 7분 거리에요
<AutoWiZ> 우와 부럽다. 파란 하늘 하와이에서 전기 스쿠터 타고 , 이이잉~~ 조용한 소리 내면서
<AutoWiZ> 출퇴근 ^_^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 오르막 만나면 힘들어지던 ㅋ ;;
<Seony> 그래도 자전거로 올라가는 것보단 빨리 가요
<sungyo> opps, there is another dhcp
<AutoWiZ> 밥 먹고 오겠습니다.
<sungyo> have a nice launch and thnx for your tips.
<sungyo> there are many dhcp servers on here
<samahui1> ?
<AutoWiZ> 으이? dhcp 가 많아요? 공유기가 많은건가요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> dhcp 서버가 많아도, 작동되는건 한대 뿐입니다...
<AutoWiZ> 빨리 온 패킷만 받을테니까, 심한경우 여기붙었다 저기 붙었다 하게 되지요.간혹
<Seony> 그러다가, 다른 서버에서 할당한 주소를 똑같이 부여해버리는 경우가 생기게 되고, 그러면 완전히 꼬여버리게 되죠
<AutoWiZ> wan 에 랜선이 연결되지않은 허브처럼 사용하는(dhcp는 켜져있는) 공유기가 있을 때도 있구요
<AutoWiZ> 저도 학교 근무할때 스위치에서 dhcp 포트를 막아버리기도 했습니다.
<Seony> 어릴 적 미국 프로레슬링 얼티밋 워리어 기억하시는 분?
<samahui> 헐크호건 있을때 맞수였죠
<samahui> AFKN으로 열심히 본 기억이 나네요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 고인이 되서 좀 안타깝더라구요
<Seony> 어릴 때 워리어가 제일 좋았는데..
<samahui> 네 그것도 오랜기간 협회와 사이가 안좋다가 겨우 화해하고 출연한번 하신 후 바로 돌아가셨더군요
<samahui> 링사이드 줄 잡고 흔들던거 기억나네요
<AutoWiZ> 저도 기억 납니다.
<sungyo> warrior, he was our idol.
<AutoWiZ> 아이돌
<AutoWiZ> 어제 회사에서 밤샘이 하고 이제 퇴근합니다.
<AutoWiZ> 수고하세요~
<samahui> 안녕히 가세요
<samahui> 수고하셨어요
<samahui> 오늘 퇴근하면 월요일까지~ 쭈욱 쉬는군요. 즐거운 불금!!!되세요
<samahui>  퇴근들 하세요
<samahui> 불금을 즐기셔야죠
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요
<ihavnoth> 외로운 주말이에요
<Realignist> 외로운 주말엔 치맥이 좋습니다<
<ihavnoth> 야구 경기 보는데 20대 8이네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 설마 아직도 계신 건가요?
<ihavnoth> 이제 가야죠
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 네네 오랜만입니당.
<ahoops_> 어제..어제까지만 술먹고 오늘부터는 열심히 일하자고 굳은다짐을하고 술먹고잤는데
<ahoops_> 현실은 새벽부터 정전이군요 ㅠㅠ;;
<ahoops_> 피난나왔어요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 해변으로요?
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 데탑도 다시 소금기에 맛이갔구..죽겠군요
<ahoops_> 이거슨전부서니님탓
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  저는 요즘 무쟈게 바쁘네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-12
<ahoops_> 왜바쁜데용..
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에 heartbleed 버그 땜시 바쁘고, 스토리지 클러스터 테스트 하느라 바쁘고, 코딩도 해야하고, 오픈스택도 공부해야하고...
<Work^Seony> 완전 할일이 많네요
<ahoops_> 넹 공부좀 열심히좀하세요..
<ahoops_> 나중에 막 여쭤보게용..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 겜도 하고싶은데, 정말 시간이 안되네요
<ahoops_> 겜하지말고 공부만하세요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 오늘 루헨진이 야구지면 걍 맥주나 마시고 놀아야겠네용.
<Work^Seony> 디아블로3 확팩 나왔다던데, 그거 사서 얼른 스토리만 깨볼까 생각 중이기도 하고,
<Work^Seony> 플스4나 살까... 근데 그거 사려니, 나중에 맥프로 사는데 지장 생기니까 안되고...
<ahoops_> 레티나사세요.
<Work^Seony> 놋북은 안되요
<ahoops_> 아걍 레티나사세용..
<Work^Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대 붙이니까 성능이 딸려요
<ahoops_> 성능필요없어요.
<Work^Seony> 미션컨트롤은 아예 안쓸 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 레티나는, 그 화면을 보려고 사는거잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 큰 모니터 2대 붙여서 쓸 컴퓨터가 필요하거든요
<ahoops_> 레티나로 콘솔열어야 일이 되는겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온 휴지동 맥프로 살거에요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨를 업글할까말까 좀 고민되긴 하지만...
<ahoops_> 어째 갈수록 삶이..
<ahoops_> 날이 갈수록 한량이 되어가는것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그런데서 그렇게 살면 그렇게 될 수 밖에 없죠
<ahoops_> 이거슨 다 서니님탓..
<ahoops_> 이젠 리조트도 다 털어서 어딜가도 그냥 재미가 없네요..
<Work^Seony> 어차피 거기 살려고 가신거잖아요
<ahoops_> 넹넹.
<Work^Seony> 그 안에서 또 다른 재미를 찾아야죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 그냥 좁은 동네 왔다갔따하는거 자체로 만족하거든요
<ahoops_> 여친림이 밥주고 커피주고 재워주고 ㅡ,ㅡ;;;
<ahoops_> 어슬렁거리다가 맥주마시고
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국인 대상 범죄가 급증한다던데, 그래도 좀 괜찮으신가봐요
<ahoops_> 이섬은 굉장히 안전해요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<ahoops_> 워낙작구 경찰도 많구 가드도 엄청나서
<Work^Seony> 근데 거기만 왜 유난히 그렇대요
<ahoops_> 한국인 현지인은 300명도 안되는데 한인파워가 엄청쎄거든요.
<ahoops_> 이게 히얀한게..
<ahoops_> 한국분들이 10만명넘게 놀러오는데요..일년에요.
<ahoops_> 서양얘들은 영어쓰자나요. 걔네들은 필리핀얘들이 처리할수있는데.
<ahoops_> 한국사람은 영어잘못하니깐 한국사람이 처리해야해요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 필리핀얘들이 처리를 못해서;;
<Work^Seony> 결국 돈의 힘이군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 언어문제도 크구요.
<ahoops_> 현지 한국인들없으면 한국인관광객 처리할방법이 묘연해지는상황이 좀 있죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 결과적으로는 돈의 힘이 맞죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기저기서 필리핀 관광 위험하다고 하도 그러니까, 다들 위험하다고 생각하는거 같더라구요
<ahoops_> 다른도시는 위험해요
<ahoops_> 저번주에 포트에서 일년간 배타고 들어오는 인원수 자료 뽑아왔거든요.
<ahoops_> 150만명이 넘더군요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 엄청나네요
<ahoops_> 100만명일줄알았는데..
<Work^Seony> 여기 섬 인구가 100만인데 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이사가야하는뎅..이사갈곳도 없구 죽겠군요.
<ahoops_> 여름에 이사못가면 절대로 이사못가는데 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 왜 이사가시는데요
<ahoops_> 방이 너무작아요..
<ahoops_> 큰집을 얻고 싶어도 큰집자체가 이섬에 없어서;;
<ahoops_> 이집이 큰집인것같은데? 이런집은 전부 걍 롱텀은 안받아줘요..
<Work^Seony> 길면 길수록 집주인 입장에서 더 좋은거 아닌가요?
<ahoops_> 원래 그게 맞는데요.
<ahoops_> 여기는 특수?해서요.
<ahoops_> 한달 방값이 200이면요..
<ahoops_> 걍 하루씩 몇일 팔면 200넘게 방값나오자나요.
<ahoops_> 어차피 관광객은 넘치니까요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런거군요
<ahoops_> 걍 집이 비어있어도 어차피 몇일씩 임대해주는게 집주인입장에서는 더 이익이라서;;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 차라리 집을 사는게 낫겠네요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그 200이 한국 돈으로는 얼마에요
<ahoops_> 한국돈 200요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 거기 집주인은, 필리핀 사람이면 거기서는 정말 부자겠군요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 여기 땅주인들이 몇명안되는데요..
<Work^Seony> 여기서도 월 $2,000짜리 집이면 상당히 좋은 편인데...
<Work^Seony> 거기가 더 살기 빡빡하네요
<ahoops_> 필리핀사람들 경제력이 낮은편인데..
<ahoops_> 여기 집주인들은 살아가는 스타일은 진짜 허접한데
<ahoops_> 어지간한 한국분들은 마짱뜨면 못이겨요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 땅자체가 좁아서요..
<ahoops_> 집자체도 적구.
<ahoops_> 그래서 한국분들 그냥 땅렌트해서 집을 지어버려요.
<Work^Seony> 그게 훨씬 더 낫겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 렌트기간끝나면 걍 집주인한테 집 가지라고 하구요.
<ahoops_> 100만원정도 하는 방 얻어봐야 2칸방은 힘들어요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 150에서 200은 잡아야하는데 집자체가 몇개없고 다들 계약기간이 여름에 끝나거든요..
<ahoops_> 그래서 여름에만 이사갈수있는거에요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 수입이 있으니까 거기서 사시는 거잖아요...
<ahoops_> 먹고는 사는데 지장은 없는데요..
<ahoops_> 역시 사업을할려면 현지인이 필요;
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 그 정도면 거기서 렌트비+생활비 수준의 지속적인 수입은 있으시다는 얘기!
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Work^Seony> 필리핀 사람 입장에서는 고액연봉자네요
<ahoops_> 에휴.
<Work^Seony> 어떠게보면 저보다도 더 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그냥 사는거죠 무슨 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 여기서 12시간 택시 운전하면, 하루 수입이 최소 $200 이상은 나온다는데,
<Work^Seony> 12시간이 아니라 6시간,
<Work^Seony> 그럼 12시간 해서 $300 번다고 치면, 솔직히 택시 운전이 제 직업보다 낫거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 나도 진짜 남는 시간에 택시라도 몰아야하나
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그냥 공부하세요 공부!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ    여유가 없으니까, 제가 원하는 삶의 그림이 안나와요
<Work^Seony> 빨리 영주권 받아야 좀 개기던가 하지..
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 이놈이 하는 패턴을 보면 같은놈같은데.
<ahoops_> 계속 서버에 접근하는군요.
<ahoops_> 러시아 아이피인뎅.
<ahoops_> 패킷막아도 아이피바꿔서 또 난리구;
<ahoops_> 몇일째 둘이 이러는중이네요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 접속시도 3번 실패하면 자동으로 블럭시키는 툴 설치하세요
<Work^Seony> 이름하야 denyhosts
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Work^Seony> ssh 접속해서 인증 3번 실패하면 자동으로 hosts.deny 추가시킵니다.
<Work^Seony> 그리고, /etc/ssh/sshd_config에 접속허용 유저목록 따로 놓으시구요...
<Work^Seony> 제일 좋은건, ssh 포트넘버를 바꾸시는 거에요
<ahoops_> 쭙.
<ahoops_> 제가 고정아이피면 제일좋은데 그게 안되니 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아니 그럼 유동 아이피인데도 그걸 어떻게 알고 찾아오는 거에요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨 저요..
<ahoops_> 서버는 고정이죠.
<ahoops_> 제가 고정아이피면 제 아이피만 허용하면 좋다 이거죠..
<Work^Seony> 아~ 뭐 고정 아니더라도, 접속허용 아이디만 따로 지정하면 되잖아요
<ahoops_> 시도자체를 하자나요.
<ahoops_> 제아이피만 iptables로 처리해놓으면 깔끔한뎅.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 포트번호를 바꾸세요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 예를 들면 7472 이렇게요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Work^Seony> 번호 바꾸는게 제일 속편해요
<ahoops_> 어차피 스캔뜨면 다 기여나오자나요 훙.
<Work^Seony> 안나와요
<ahoops_> 잉.
<ahoops_> 나와요!!
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 스캔하시는데요?
<ahoops_> 스캔툴들 많자나요.
<Work^Seony> 쓰시는 스캐너  있으세요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨..
<ahoops_> 알려진 포트가 아니라도 어차피 포트열려져있으면 체크해내지 않나요.
<nydev> asdf
<nydev> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 단지 해당포트까지 찔러보는데 시간이 더 추가될뿐..
<Work^Seony> 음... 제가 툴을 잘 쓸줄 몰라서 그럴지 모르겠지만, 안나오던데요
<Work^Seony> nydev, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 11개 포맷해서 마운트 하는 것도 은근히 귀찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<nydev> exit
<Work^Seony> 이맥스로 아얄씨를 쓰시는 분이라니..
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<unsgyo> 안녕하세요옷~~
<unsgyo> 3일째 외근입니다^0^ 오늘 서버 설치만 하면 끝나요~~
<unsgyo> 궁금한게 있는데요, 우분투 서버 12.04에서 32비트랑 64비트랑 무슨 차이가나는거죠?
<unsgyo> 설치할 컴퓨터는 8램 인텔 i5에요
<imsu> 안냐세염 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아녕하세요. =)
<imsu> 올만신듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런 ㅋㅋㅋ오타
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠
<imsu> ㅜㅜ 폰이라서 그런가 지맘데로 나가네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왔네 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 후 목욕탕 가야지!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 말씀 생각나서 어플 깔아봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 즐목 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 일하고 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 퇴근했지
<imsu> 잇힝 ... 요즘은 우분투 모임이 어캐 가는지도 잘 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가끔 소문만 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo>         레이드5에서 하드4개면 3개에 SAVE되고 1개가 대기하는건가요?
<Seony> 에러를 검출하는데 쓰는 패리티라는 것을 저장하는데에 씁니다
<sungyo> 레이드 구성시, 스페어 하드 구성하려면 구성 초기부터 설정해줘야하는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 맞아요
<sungyo> 으...!!!! 거진 다 끝나가는거 같은데...1테라 짜리 4개로 레이드 5를 구성하는건 가볍지많은 않아보여요.
<sungyo> 앞으로 서버관리 하려면 설치유에스비가 종류별로 여러개가 준비되어져 있어야 쉬울거 같네요 ==3
<Seony> 아, 말씀하신걸 제가 잘못 이해했네요
<Seony> 대기하는건 아니에요
<sungyo> ADD 명령어 쓰면 되나요?
<sungyo> ADD랑 스페어랑은 다른 개념인가요??
<Seony> 명령어라뇨?
<sungyo> 하..마지막 묶는 작업인데 심장이 오그라드네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 소프트웨어 레이드로 묶고 계신가보네요
<sungyo> 헐. 당황.
<sungyo> 포멧해놓고 부팅유에스비 밀어놓고 디스크파티션으로 들어왔떠니.....포멧한 하드 두개가 인식이 안되네요.
<sungyo> 허얼...
<sungyo> 아 당황.....
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 다시 시스템 부팅으ㅏ로 ==3
<sungyo> 하드가 윈도우에서 쓰던거라, 레이드를 잡으려고 하면 자꾸 에러를 뿜어요ㅣ.
<sungyo> 3일 외근한게 마지막작업에서 꽝이 되지 않기를....!!!!!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우에서 쓰던 거랑은 상관 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그럼 왜그럴까요?
<sungyo> 헐.
<sungyo> 에러 로딩 오퍼레이팅 시스템...!!
<sungyo> 안뒤야아아아아아앙~~~~ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 지금 하고계시는 상황을 모르니 제가 확실히는 모르겠지만, 소프트웨어 레이드로 작업하신다면, usb로 부팅하셨으면 거기도 소프트웨어 레이드를 띄워야하지 않나 싶은데요
<sungyo> 니가 여기서 퍼지면 안되...!!!
<sungyo> 음..그러니까..
<sungyo> 시스템 하드를 집에서 레이드1로 작업을 해서 싱글로 가져온다음에 여기서 하드를 추가해 2개를 묶었구요
<sungyo> 나머지 4개를 묶는 도중인데 이리 말썽이네용
<sungyo> 나머지 4개는 여기 있떤거에요.
<sungyo> 그런데 에러 로딩 오퍼레이팅 시스템 뜨는게 완전히 시스템이 나갔나봐요.
<Seony> 리눅스에요?
<sungyo> 처음부터 재설치를 해야 할까요?
<sungyo> 네.
<imsu> 뭔가 복잡해 보인다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> mdarray로 묶고계신가봐요?
<sungyo> 우분투 12.04 64
<sungyo> 하드를 포멧하면서 부트를 건든걸까요ㅕ:?
<sungyo> 멀쩡하던 시스템이 왜 나갔을까요?
<Seony> 포맷은 mbr 안건드려요
<sungyo> 아 놀래라...
<sungyo> 시스템 살아있네요. 하드가 다 그게 그거로 보여서..ㅡ,.ㅡ 부팅떄 선택을 잘못해줬어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo>  mbr이 부트 인가요?
<Seony> 부트는 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> grub이요.
<Seony> mbr은 Master Boot Record라고 해서, 컴퓨터가 처음 켜지면 읽어들이는 하드디스크의 특수한 영역이에요
<sungyo> mbr에 부트가 들어가나요:?
<Seony> grub은 mbr에 기록됩니다
<sungyo> 부팅 하드 제외하고는 mbr 정리하고싶은데 방법이 있을까요?
<sungyo> 어? 이거 의심간다!!
<sungyo> 부팅이 멈췄어요.
<sungyo> 하드는 읽네...꼽힌 하드가 많앗인가...
<Seony> 리눅스에서라면 보통 dd로 날립니다
<sungyo> 내용물도 날라가나요?
<Seony> 정확히 말하자면, 날린다기보단 0으로 채우는 거에요
<sungyo> 부팅중에 faild command: RED DMA를 자꾸 뱉어주네요?
<sungyo>  아..쫌 끝냈으면 좋겠따...ㅠ.ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 류현진 이번엔 이겼나보군요
<Seony> 네.  잘던졌다던데요
<sungyo> dd로 어떻게 정리하는건지 감이 잘...
<ihavnoth> 정리할 필요성이 있나요?
<Seony> sungyo: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=119702
<Seony> 저걸 보면, 하드디스크의 첫 446 바이트는 mbr임을 추측할 수 있죠
<Seony> 근데, ihavnoth님 말씀대로 위험을 감수하면서 굳이 지울 필요가...
<ihavnoth> http://forensic-proof.com/archives/435
<ihavnoth> 여기가 좀더 자세히 나와있네요
<Seony> 위키피디아에 나와있는거랑 비슷하네요
<ihavnoth> 전 GPT로 갈아탔어요
<sungyo> 하드를 부트와 파티션을 포함해서 깔끔하고 간결하게 날릴 수 있는 명령어가 있나요?
<Seony> 오래 걸리는게 상관없으시다면 dd 명령어로 하드를 통째로 0으로 덮어쓰면 됩니다
<Seony> 보안이 상당히 중요하신가보네요
<ihavnoth> 그냥 포멧하시는게...
<sungyo> 음...간결한 방법은 없구요?
<sungyo> 아니요 보안은 아닌거고..
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 파티션 지우면 간결하게 날리는 거죠
<sungyo> 윽....!! 랜카드가 안잡혀있네요.
<sungyo> 하드가 6개인데 파티션 생성시 프라이머리로 생성해도 되나요?
<ihavnoth> 옥소리 컴백한다더니 무산됐다네요 남편이 지명수배중이라서...
<Seony> 하드 안에 파티션을 각각 4개 이상씩 만드실거 아니면 그냥 프라이머리 고고씽 하세요
<Seony> 파티션을 하나만 만드실거면, 파티션 안만드셔도 되구요...
<sungyo> 오...파티션 지우고새로 생성한 뒤에 명령어를 넣으니 작업을 하고 있는거 같은게 느낌이 좋은데요...
<sungyo> 다른데 있던 하드를 뺴서 이곳에 꼽으니 랜카드를 잡지를 못하는데 이거 따로 설치 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony> 글쎄요.  왜 인식이 안되는지부터 알아보셔야할 거 같은데요.  하드 꼽으니 랜카드가 안된다는게 상식적으로 이해가 안되는 일이니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어? 안됬네.
<sungyo> 새그먼트 실패로 뜨네요.
<sungyo> 하드가 한개가 나갔을까요?
<sungyo> 포기..들고 집으로 갈렵니다..
<sungyo> 퇴근하나이다
<sungyo> exit
<ipeter> xchat 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<sungyo> @DarkCircle 교인교적부 관리 프로그램을 만들고 싶어졌어요.
<sungyo> 사용하기 쉽게 웹으로 생각해 봤거든요. 어떨거 같으세요?
<sungyo> 데스크탑에서 모바일까지 접속하기 쉽게요.
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<sungyo> 제가 뭘 배우고 알아야 할까요?
<DarkCircle> 아주(!!) 좋은 생각입니다. 카톨릭에서는 이미 그걸 쓰고 있는데요
<sungyo> 일단 기존에 있는 오라클 데이타베이스는 마이에스큐엘쪽으로 옮길 수 있도록 해야 할거 같구요..
<sungyo> 그거 오픈소스인가요?
<DarkCircle> 양업시스템이란데서 시스템을 구축하고 서울대교구 중심으로 전국 각 교구청에서 분할 관리합니다.
<DarkCircle> 물론 로마교황청에도 연동이 되어 있어서 어디본당의 누구 하면
<DarkCircle> 전산망에서 툭툭 하면 순식간에 그 사람 소속 본명 세례명 싹 나오죠. 성사 기록까지.
<DarkCircle> 교회도 그런게 필요할듯 합니다.
<sungyo> 역시가톨릭이군요.
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스화 할 수 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 가장 중요한 이슈는
<sungyo> 없네요.
<DarkCircle> "보안" "보안" "보안" 입니다.
<sungyo> 그렇다고 하면, 솔루션을 개발 해도 오픈소스화 하기엔 무리가 있는거네요.
<DarkCircle> 적나라하게 말씀드리자면 개인 정보가 들어갑니다. 노출되면 속된말로 ㅈ되는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 보안 모듈을 제외한 나머지 모듈은 그냥 오픈소스화 하셔도 됩니다만
<DarkCircle> 아마 보안모듈이 붙게 되면 느슨하게 플러그인식으로 붙는게 아니라 tightly-coupled 방식으로 완전히 붙게 될겁니다.
<sungyo> 정확하게 '보안모듈'이란 어떠한 영역인거에요?
<DarkCircle> 크게 3단계인데요
<DarkCircle> 1. 클라이언트 사이드의 1차적 보안(해싱키암호화 등)
<DarkCircle> 2. 접속 세션의 보안(인증서+ssl 접속)
<DarkCircle> 3. DB 암호화.
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 되는데
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> DB 암호화도 방식이 너무 많아서 다 설명해드리긴 좀 어렵고 말씀드린 3단계쪽은 보안쪽 아시는 분이 따로 설명해주셔야 ...
<sungyo> 암튼 말씀해주시는 규모라면 이건 단순히 웹서버 하나를 만들어 배포하는 수준에서 벗어나네요.
<sungyo> 서버 자체를 인트라넷 화 시키지 않는이상은요.
<DarkCircle> 사용자가 어떤지 사용 규모가 어떤지부터 파악이 되어야 제 선에서도 대충 장비 규모 견적을 내드릴 수 있을거 같은데 ..
<sungyo> 교인수 200~300명
<DarkCircle> 보통 카톨릭 같은 경우는
<DarkCircle> 자체망이 따로 있습니다.
<sungyo> 성당 내로 들어오나요?
<DarkCircle> 이건 통신사에 의뢰를 해서 구축을 하고요.
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 망과 망 사이는 어떻게 선을 깔아요? vpn?
<DarkCircle> 인터넷하고 웹서핑하라고 있는게 아니고
<sungyo> 말 그대로 가톨릭 인트라넷이네요.
<DarkCircle> vpn을 쓰는지 뭔지는 정확히 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 인터넷이 되긴 됩니다. 그런데 업무용에서는 안쓰죠.
<DarkCircle> 브라우저를 켜는 순간 정보가 새나간다고 교육을 시키기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 전용머신은 전용 클라이언트 이외에는 실행하지 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 전용머신->교적관리
<DarkCircle> 그리고 해당 시스템은 전국 공통이고
<sungyo> 인트라넷 수준이네요.
<DarkCircle> 이걸 전세계 가톨릭에 맞게 테이블 형태를 재구성해서 교황청이랑 연동을 또 합니다.
<sungyo> 전 오픈소스화를 생각했는데, 머리를 다시 굴려야겠어요.
<Realignist> 그래서 그렇게 비싼 견적이 아무렇지도 않게...
<DarkCircle> 참고로 제가 말씀드린 양업시스템은
<DarkCircle> 카톨릭 교회 내에서 승인된 IT 업체중에 SI하는 유일한 업체입니다.
<DarkCircle> 영리활동을 할 수 있지요. 다른 단체는 영리활동 금지입니다.
<sungyo> SI가 뭐에요?
<sungyo> 단체는 카톨릭 소속인건가요?
<DarkCircle> 평범한 단어로는 "개발"이고
<Realignist> 시스템 통합을 줄여서
<Realignist> SI라고 합니다
<DarkCircle> 슬랭으론
<DarkCircle> 삽질이죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 카톨릭 소속입니다.
<Realignist> 합법 코딩 노예 (...)
<DarkCircle> 돈을 받습니다 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 덴마의 퀑 택배들을 보는듯하군요....
<DarkCircle> Realignist, 끼한군 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<Realignist> 넹
<DarkCircle> 카톨릭에 소속된 업체중에 굿뉴스라는 곳이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 여기는 주교회의 직속 관리 업체고
<DarkCircle> 영리활동 못하게 막아놨습니다.
<DarkCircle> 모든 앱은 비용을 투자하여 제작하지만 무료로 배포합니다.
<Realignist> 오오...
<sungyo> 가톨릭 무료앱들 출처가 거기였군요.
<DarkCircle> 유료로 배포하려고 뻘짓한넘이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 배너붙여서 팔다가 주교회의에 걸려서
<DarkCircle> 이놈을 철창에 쑤셔박아버릴까 하다가
<DarkCircle> 관대하게 용서했다는 후문.
<Realignist> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네. 저작권은 컨텐츠 중심으로 결정하기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 실질 저작권은 굿뉴스가 아니라 한국카톨릭주교회의에 있습니다.
<Realignist> 그나저나 지난번에
<DarkCircle> 주교회의에서는 실질적으로 돈을 받는 목적이
<Realignist> 견적했던 서버는 어떻게 됬나요?
<DarkCircle> "인건비"+"재료비"
<DarkCircle> 잘 되고 있숨 'ㅅ'(!)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 업체에서 보드 하나를 바꿨는데
<DarkCircle> 똑같은 스펙에 저가모델로 ..
<Realignist> 호옹이...
<DarkCircle> 가격이 2백인가 떨어지데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Realignist> 3백만원짜리 견적이었나요?
<DarkCircle> 뭘 뺐는지 파악은 잘 못했는데
<DarkCircle> 6백짜리.
<Realignist> 오오...
<DarkCircle> 아마 하드랑 SSD 빼고 뭐 또 뺀듯.
<DarkCircle> 귀찮아서 거기까진 안봤고 ... 어차피 가격대가 대충 어떤지만 참고하려고 빼달라고 한거고 ...
<DarkCircle> 업체에서 제시한 가격이 꽤 매력적인지라
<DarkCircle> (3월 대비 100만원정도 떨어진느낌)
<Realignist> 일단 전 그 서버 견적대로 나오면
<Realignist> 실물 인증 한번 보고 싶네요 허허...
<DarkCircle> 거기에 NAS 장비 비싼거 아무거나 꼴리는대로 붙이라고 해서
<DarkCircle> 붙여서 냈더니 꽤 괜찮음. 아주 맘에 듬. 업체 실장님을 좀 귀찮게 했지만 매우 감사함. 윈도 마크 붙인거만 빼고.
<DarkCircle> 요구사항은 12베이로 했는데 예상 가격보다 100만원 비싼거 빼고 아주 맘에 듦.
<DarkCircle> 참고로 지금 그 업체에다가 견적을 낸 이유가 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 전에 업체에다가 견적좀 내보려고 업체 사무실에 찾아가보려고 하니 주소좀 불러줘라 했더니만...
<DarkCircle> "바쁘니까 이따가 얘기해줄께요. 전화 빨리 끊어야 되는데..."
<DarkCircle>  ... 장사하기 싫어해서 ... 그 다음에 업체 사모님이 전화를 7번인가 걸던데 쿨하게 쌩까버렸음...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 거래예정업체를 바꿔버림 =3
<sungyo> DarkCircle : 고객이 원하는건, 교인들이 각자 위치에서 전도활동 하는 것을 데이타를 모아서 열어 보는 것이거든요.
<Realignist> 말 잘못하면
<Realignist> 망하는거죠 그냥 (...)
<DarkCircle> 아니 고객 입장이라 할지라도 무슨 일때문에 바쁘니까 이따가 다시 걸어달라고 하면 ...
<DarkCircle> 관대해지려고 노력하는 편이라 이해해줄수는 있음.
<DarkCircle> 근데 ...
<DarkCircle> 이유도 설명을 안했 ... 당장 오늘내일까지 견적서 전달해야 하는 입장인데 그거 다 전달해서 말해놨는데도 바쁘다고 전화 끊어버리니
<DarkCircle> 그냥 내 입장에서는 아 그래 장사하기 싫구나 엿이나 먹어라 =3
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 가는거.
<DarkCircle> sungyo, 교인 각자가 어떤 위치에서 어떤 활동을 하는지를 관리하고 싶은거군요.
<sungyo> 네 '-'
<DarkCircle> 전도활동도 여러가지잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 거리선교 나가는거도 있고 (응?)
<sungyo> 그러려면 교인들이 스마트폰을 통해 데이타를 한 곳으로 전송할 수 있어야 하고
<DarkCircle> 거리봉사(환경미화)도 있고
<DarkCircle> 사회기관 가서 봉사해주는거도 있고... 기부도 있고 뭐 많죠.
<DarkCircle> 십일조도 있겠다. ..
<sungyo> 반대로 고객이 전체 데이타를 열 수 있는 위치도 있어야 겠구요.
<DarkCircle> 반대의 경우는 매우 제한적이겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 그건 아무래도 모델링을 해야 할거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 매주 토요일에 DB쪽 세미나인가 뭔가 하는게 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 강남쪽에서요.
<DarkCircle> 스터디 모임인데 관심있으시면 한번 가서 보시는것도 좋을듯.
<sungyo> 모델링은 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> 필요하시면 아는분 연락처 드릴께요. 두분이서 같이 가보세요.
<DarkCircle> 말씀하신 프로그램 만들때 데이터 구조를 짜는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 테이블이라든가 관계 이런걸 말이죠.
<sungyo> 올해는 대학원 준비때문에 못 움직이는데요, 일단 인지는 하고 있을게요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 제가 원하는거군요.
<DarkCircle> 말하는건 대충 쉬워보일진 몰라도 신경써야 할 부분이 한두군데가 아니거든요.
<sungyo> 구체적으로요.
<DarkCircle> 간단하게는 권한부터 복잡하게는 각 구성원과의 종속관계
<sungyo> 음. 제가 필요한거군요.
<sungyo> 매주 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 요구사항을 이야기하면서 조직도와 관계도를 그려보면 눈에 보이지 않던게 보이기 시작합니다.
<DarkCircle> 아마도 매주 있을거예요. 정확히는 모르겠군요. 어제(토욜)도 있었구요.
<sungyo> 강남이요?
<DarkCircle> 강남인건 확실한데 정확히는 신논현역 근처라고 들었습니다. 구체적인 장소는 저도 잘 몰라요.
<sungyo> 그럼 그 근처이군요.
<DarkCircle> 원하지면 제가 페북에서 시간나면 연결해드릴테니 그 세미나 다니시는 분하고 같이 이야기해보시는 것도 좋을 것 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 원하지면 -> 원하시면
<DarkCircle> 시간나면 -> 두분 둘다 온라인이면 (!)
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 감사합니다~^^
<DarkCircle> 대학원은 어디로 가시려고 계획중이신가요?
<DarkCircle> 자대 대학원으로 가신다면 그리 큰 걱정은 안하셔도 될듯 합니다.
<sungyo> 총신대학교 신대원이요.
<DarkCircle> 신학대학원이라 ... 그 어려운델 ... ^^
<sungyo> 자대이긴 합니다만
<sungyo> 예..경쟁률이 쫌 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 좋은곳이죠. 총신대
<DarkCircle> 명성도 높고 .
<sungyo> 좋게 봐주셔서 감사드려요..
<sungyo> 표면적인 부분을 구성하는건 크게 의미가 없고, 내면적인 구조를 짤 수 있어야 하는거네요
<DarkCircle> 크게 의미가 없다기보다는 ...
<DarkCircle> 표면적인게 틀이 잡히고 나면 그 다음 신경써야 할 내면의 부분은
<DarkCircle> "상상 이상으로 복잡하고 어려울 수 있다"라는 의미일뿐이예요.
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 엄청나게 복잡하다는 의미는 아닙니다. 귀찮고 귀찮은 일이 가득할 뿐이지.
<sungyo> 2년이든 3년이든 준비해놔야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 준비는 빠르게 하는게 좋고 진행은 천천히 길게 ...
<sungyo> 아! 글쿤요...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 만약에 고객이 정 다니면서 데이타를 열어보고 싶다면, 고객만 사용할 수 있는 전용 단말기를 쥐어드리는건 어떨까요?
<DarkCircle> 인증 프로세스랑 세션이라든지 여러모로 신경 잘 쓰면 굳이 전용 단말기 아니라도 됩니다. 단, 암호 저장 기능 같은거만 안넣으면 ...
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 글쿤요...
<sungyo> 요지는 암호군요.
<DarkCircle> 보통 모바일 서비스에서 자동접속 기능 넣어주는데 민감한 개인정보를 다루는 서비스니까 그걸 고려를 하는게 필요하죠.
<sungyo> 그러네요
<sungyo> 일단 구현만을 목적으로 한 프로토타입을 만들어 본 뒤, 플랜을 짜가지고 전문 개발자들을 더 모아봐야겠나봐요.
<DarkCircle> 개발자에게 의뢰하는것도 좋긴하지만 제대로 같이 할 생각이 있는 사람 아니면 의뢰를 안하는게 오히려 정신건강에 좋을 수도 있습니다.
<sungyo> 데이타베이스 구조에 모바일 인증프로세스까지 아우르는건 개인으로서는 어려워보여요
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 아님 제가 본격적으로 공부를 해보면서 실제 개발 프로젝트에 참여해보면서 경험을 쌓아보아야 할까요?
<DarkCircle> 물론 비용을 지불하겠다는 의지가 있다면 모르겠는데 의외로 인건비가 비쌀 수 있고요.
<DarkCircle> 그런것도 좋구요.
<sungyo> 주위에 친구들과 대화를 좀 나눴는데, 의외로 관심보이는 친구들이 많아서요.
<DarkCircle> 인건비 비싸게 지불했는데 요구사항이 안나오면 거시기 하죠.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우는 비용 안받고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 객관적 시각에선 받는게 원칙이지만 요구한 취지와 기능 이런게 제 가치관과 부합했고,
<DarkCircle> 비용지불을 안하는 대신 거기에 따른 댓가가 충분했기 때문이고요.
<sungyo> 음. 생각을 열어주시니 감사하네요..
<DarkCircle> 무비용 노동을 제안해볼 수 있지만 요구할 수는 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 취미라고 생각하고 같이 해보자고 한다면 좋은 접근이 될 수 있지만, 취미 치고 노동강도가 빡세지면 그건 이미 취미가 아니거든요.
<sungyo> 일단은 제가 많이 알아야 할거 같아요. 개발 경험뿐만 아니라, 실제로 프로젝트가 진행되는 모습이라던지... 구체적인 진행방법이나
<sungyo> PM을 익혀볼 필요가 보여서요.
<sungyo> 에이~ 그러면 취지에서 벗어나죠~
<DarkCircle> 프로그램을 많이 사용해보시는게 가장 도움이 될듯 합니다.
<sungyo> 그건..눈에 보일 수익률을 앞두고요...
<DarkCircle> 이것저것 사용해보면서 개발자의 입장에서 어느선까지 구현이 쉽게 가능할지
<DarkCircle> 어느선의 기능은 구현하는데 시간이 오래걸리게 될지
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 단순하고 기초적인데 그걸 제가 놓쳤네요.
<DarkCircle> 이런걸 봐야 PM할때 무리가 없거든요. 무조건 기능 만들어달라고 해서 만들어지는게 장땡이 아니라
<sungyo> 사용자만큼이나 프로그램의 장단점에 대해 잘 아는 사람도 드물더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 만드는데 하루 이틀이면 된다 가 아니라 경우에 따라서 일주일도 걸릴 수도 있고 변수 생기면 두배 이상의 시간도 걸릴 수 있읜.
<DarkCircle> 으니 .
<sungyo> 네....
<sungyo> 불량하드 끼워 레이드 5 묶다가 삽질한 오늘을 생각하면...( " ")
<DarkCircle> 그리고 가끔 개발자가 보면 ... 구현이 되는건데도 "안되는데요" 하는 경우가 있는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 그때는 마음의 준비를 할 시간 ... 생각하고 표현할 준비를 할 시간을 좀 더 줄 필요가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 다시 조사를 해보니 이러이러한게 이렇게 되더라 이런 방식으로 해보겠다. 하고 구체적인건 개발자와 PM이 알아서 쑈부를. ..
<sungyo> 그렇지 않아도 요 몇일 사이에 겪은 문제를 아는 분께 털어놨더니 저에게 자꾸
<sungyo> "그럼 이제 어떻게 하실꺼에요...?"라고 한..4번 이상 물어본거 같았어요.
<DarkCircle> 프로그램이든 장비든 뭐든
<DarkCircle> 뭘 쓴다면 "목적"이 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 이 "목적"이 명확화되지 않으면 서비스든 솔루션이든 뭐든 제공하는 입장에서는 난감합니다.
<sungyo> 그분같아서도 대형업체의 불법 소프트웨 휑포때문에..직접 데이타베이스 마이그레이션까지 하고서도, 결국 업종을 바꿔서 저희쪽으로 넘어오신 분이신데, 제가 이런 이야기 꺼내니 관심을 가지시더라구요
<DarkCircle> 용도에 따라 어느선까지가 적당한지는 오히려 갑보다 을이 잘 아는 경우가 있어서 ...
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우도 그런 비슷한 얘기를 하던데
<sungyo> 나중엔 한번 차차 들려드려볼게요. 뭐..프로토타입을 만들어서 보여드려도 될거 같구요.
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> "스토릿지를 그렇게 크게 사서 뭐에다 쓰실려구요?"
<DarkCircle> 라고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 개인이 덜렁 와서 자동차 한대값 규모로 계약하겠다고 하니 ... 눈빛이 멍해지는거죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 알고 말하는건지 모르고 지껄이는건지
<sungyo> 업체측에서요?
<DarkCircle> 판매자 입장에서는 요구사항이 명확하지 않으면
<sungyo> 그죠.
<DarkCircle> 가끔은 이 사람이 미친건가 하는 생각도 합니다.
<sungyo> 견적이 안나오죠 머릿속에서요
<sungyo> 그동안 머리속에서 해봤으면 좋겠다 하던게 너무 많이 있어서, 정리하는데 시간이 좀 걸리긴 하는데요
<DarkCircle> 네 그래서 구체적으로 이야기를 해줍니다. 용도는 이렇고 추세가 이렇기 때문에 우리가 이런 검토과정을 거쳐서 이런 결론에 도달했다.
<sungyo> 일차적으로는 아까 말씀드린 전도현황파악... 이거에요. 요건 제가 나중에 한번 자세히 들려드려볼게요.
<DarkCircle> 확실히 말해주어야 아 그러면 이 경우에는 좀 싼건 이정도 비싸게는 이정도 까지 해드릴 수 있고 장비 스펙은 이렇습니다.
<DarkCircle> 견적이 나오거든요.
<sungyo> 지금은 듣는 분들이 많이 계셔서....ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 과정에서 말 어벙벙하게 하면 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 안부어도 되는 돈이 나갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 적게는 수십만원에서 많게는 1~2백만원 차이나게.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 소프트웨어 라이선스 비용이야
<DarkCircle> 클라이언트는 그까이꺼 돈도 아니고 ...
<DarkCircle> 서버사이드로 가면 피어당 라이선스기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 윈도우로가면 무식하게 펄쩍 뜁니다.
<DarkCircle> 윈도 서버 뿐만아니라 경우에 따라서는 SQL 서버도 사야되는지라 ...
<DarkCircle> 교인 2~3백명 규모라면 그걸 감당을 해낼지가 일단 의문이고요.
<DarkCircle> 제 소속 본당은 신자수가 교적상 6천명이고 추산수는 1만명에 육박하는데
<sungyo> 2~300백이여도 동접자 수를 기준으로 둬야 하지 않을까요?
<DarkCircle> 실제로 저 위에 말한 스토리지 장비 이야기 꺼내면 ... 본당 자체적으로 감당 못합니다. 재력가분이 뒤에서 돈을 쏴주셔야죠.
<DarkCircle> 동접자 수라기보단
<DarkCircle> 총 사용자수겠죠. 아무다 다 들어오는게 아니라 실제 사용자 수가 있잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 보통 서버 라이선스라면 10명 내지는 20~30명이 기본 인데
<DarkCircle> 그거 마저도 꽤 단가가 쎕니다.
<DarkCircle> 특히 윈도 서버라면 10명이 아니라 제 확실한 기억으론 5명이 기본. 그 이상은 Call.
<sungyo> 리눅스에 마이에스큐엘등으로 구성하는데는 한계가 있는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 그렇기 때문에 리눅스랑 마이시퀄로 구성해야죠.
<sungyo> '-'
<DarkCircle> 단가 확 떨어뜨리려면.
<DarkCircle> 윈도서버를 쓰는거랑 안쓰는거 투자비용이 엄청 차이납니다.
<DarkCircle> 물론 ...
<sungyo> 그나저나 스토리지 구축하시는데 커널 컴파일부터 시작하신다라...
<DarkCircle> 비용을 그렇게 쳐부은만큼 MS에서는 그만한 우대를 해주는데 MSDN.
<sungyo> 작업이 거의 종교적 신념에 닿아있으신듯 느껴지네요.
<DarkCircle> 머신이 두대인데
<DarkCircle> 하나는 Firewall 하나는 메인서버입니다.
<DarkCircle> 둘다 .
<DarkCircle> 젠투로 밀어버리려고요.
<sungyo> 제가 이걸 좀 여쭤볼게요.
<DarkCircle> NAS야 뭐 알아서 하겠지만 ... NAS도 웬만하면 리눅스로 올려달라고 할거고,
<DarkCircle> 넵 .
<sungyo> 업체측에서... 데이타 유동량이 한 곳에 모이면 해커들에게 주목을 받을 우려가 있기 때문에 서버를 흩뿌려 놓는것이 좋다며 고객에세 서버를 넘겼는데요
<sungyo> 보안적 측면에서 어떻게 생각하세요?
<sungyo> 이러한 행동에 대해서요.
<DarkCircle> 서버를 어떻게 분산할거냐가 문젠데 ...
<DarkCircle> 통신사별 분산을 할거면 맞는 이야기입니다.
<sungyo> 왜죠?
<DarkCircle> 서버를 그냥 통째로 리플리케이션을 해서 한쪽이 박살나도 한쪽은 멀쩡하게 돌리는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 서버를 대놓고 앞단에 다이렉트로 연결을 하는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 앞에 IPTime을 박아놓든 뭘 하든 방화벽은 분명 대놓을거구요.
<DarkCircle> 하여간 그렇게 되면 중요한건 결국 보안이군요.
<DarkCircle> 처음에 말씀드린 그대로입니다.
<DarkCircle> 통신사별로 분산을 하면 지역적으로는 분산이 아닌데
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 멀리 내다보자면 노드 분산인지라 ...
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 노드와 노드간 거리가 상당히 멀게 됩니다. (최소 9단계)
<sungyo> 그런데 문제는 서버를 떠넘겨받는 고객들은 정작 서버관리를 할줄 모른다는거죠.
<sungyo> 불벽이 뭔지........ 라우터가 뭔지....
<DarkCircle> 그래서 서버 전담 엔지니어가 필요합니다.
<DarkCircle> 보통 교회라면 ... 자체적으로 인력을 확보해야 할거구요
<sungyo> 그저 컴퓨터는 켜놓으면 다인줄 알뿐...
<DarkCircle> 비용을 부으면 부을수록 그 효과는 강려크하지만
<sungyo> 그..으..게.... 교회는 잘 안되요 ( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 그쵸.
<DarkCircle> 일단 교회가 재정적으로 넉넉한 곳은 별로 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 일반적으로 교회는 가난합니다.
<DarkCircle> 가난한 와중에도 가난한 이들을 돕습니다.
<DarkCircle> 프란치스코 교황 말대로 "가난한 교회는 가난한 이들을 위해 존재한다" 입니다.
<sungyo> 아님 차라리 대형교회들이 뜻을 모아 교회쪽 IDC를 구축한 뒤, 다른 작은 교회들이 입주할 수 있도록 해주는 것도 좋을텐데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런데 보통 대형교회의 움직임을 보자면 ... 같은 종파일 경우 뭔가 좀 조직적으로 뭉치려고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 잘 안되잖아요?
<sungyo> 제가 보기엔 다른 종파끼리도, 이런건....관심문제인거 같더라구요. 요즘엔...
<DarkCircle> 기독교만 해도 정치적인 집단이 서너갠가 있고 ... 교리상으로 차이가 있다고 또 조직이 쪼개져 있고 ...
<sungyo> 교단이 달라도 교류에 대한 문을 조금씩 여는 추세라.ㅏ..
<DarkCircle> 감리교 침례교 그런거 말구요.
<DarkCircle> 같은 장로교라도 막 쪼개져있습니다. 정치적인 이유로요.
<sungyo> 아, 정치적 구조면에선 어렵죠.
<DarkCircle> 제가 참 안타깝게 생각하는건 그겁니다.
<sungyo> 전 교회 중심으로 생각을 했어요.
<sungyo> ( ' ') 그런면에선 천주교가 매우 유니티하죠
<DarkCircle> 개신교 교회도 카톨릭에서 갈라져 나온 조직이라 보편성을 충분히 추구할 수 있는 조직인데
<sungyo> 네. 보편성에 대한 부분을 놓고 나왔어요.
<DarkCircle> 지금도 충분히 할 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 장로교같은 경우는
<DarkCircle> 지역별로 노회가 조직이 되어 있죠?
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> '-'
<DarkCircle> 이건 카톨릭에서는 ... 교구와 같은 개념이죠.
<DarkCircle> 얼마든지 가능하단 얘깁니다.
<sungyo> 고민해보겠습니다.
<sungyo> 저희 선생님꼐서도 유니티에 대한 부분을 중요하게 저희에게 인식시켜 주셨거든요.
<DarkCircle> 무턱대고 우리가 돈이 없으니 도와달라 라기보단 ... 같은 교회 같은 종파의 입장으로서 이런 아이디어에 대해 공동체 입장에서 고민을 해보자
<DarkCircle> 라고 제안을 해보는것도 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 협동조합이든 법인체든 같이 모여서 충분히 만들 수 있고 ... 여력도 있습니다.
<sungyo> 제가 이쪽에 대하여 그만큼 많이 배워놓아야 겠네요. 점점 교회도 기술력에 기대게 되면서, 보안 문제가 중요시될테니까요.
<DarkCircle> 카톨릭은 대외적으론 "보편성" 추구가 널리 알려져 있는데
<DarkCircle> 재밌는건 ...
<DarkCircle> 내부적으론 알게모르게 파편화 되어 있습니다.
<sungyo> 아니, 그런데...서버 아이피를 다른쪽에 빼앗기면 서버로 접속이 안된다고, 인터넷 라인 바로 옆에 붙여놓는다며 애가 자는 방에다가 넣어버리는건 좀 그렇자나요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 속된말로 외형적으로 보이는게 그렇다 해도 결국 사람사는 세상이라 그놈이 그놈이란 의미죠.
<sungyo> 나중에 쫌 더 이야기해주세요. 들어보고 싶어요.
<sungyo> 천주교가 지닌 다양성..상당히 흥미있는 주제네요~
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 라인을 어디다 빼놓느냐가 문젠데 ...
<DarkCircle> 그건 좀 고민을 해봐야겠군요.
<sungyo> 애 방으로 들어와있었거든요.
<sungyo> 라인이요.
<DarkCircle> 그건 전화국 엔지니어랑 얘기를 해봐야 합니다.
<sungyo> 그런데 서버를 그 옆에다가 붙여놔버린거에요.
<DarkCircle> 랜선이 100m를 넘어버리면
<DarkCircle> 잡음이 발생해서 데이터 전송 실패율이 생기기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 설계상 문제로 그렇게 놨을 수도 있는데
<sungyo> 그런데 이 문제는..라우터에다가 유동아이피 할당 대역폭을 살짝 줄인뒤 남는 아이피 영역대에 고정아이피를 걸어주면 될 문제인데 말이죠.
<sungyo> 음. 그 부분도 있을 수 있겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 아니라면 일단 옥내 배선도나 파이프 연결도를 가져다놓고 이야기를 하는게 좋을지도?
<sungyo> 암튼 그쪽 업체에서 해놓은거, 너무..성의없어보였어요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 굳이 선을 이리로 빼도 되는데 왜 그쪽으로 뺐냐 라고 할 수도 있고요.
<sungyo> 아. 라인자체가 원래는 교회 옆 사택으로 들어오는 라인이거든요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 업체에서 이리저리 빼다 보니까 이리로 나왔다 우리쪽에선 아는게 거기밖에 없어서 그리로 뺄 수 밖에 없었다 라고 한다면
<DarkCircle> 흠 그러면 결국 옥내 배선도를 봐야 합니다. 그걸 두고 이야기하는게 좋죠.
<DarkCircle> 말은 전화 배선함에서 빼온다 라고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그 안에 있는 파이프 어딘가를 쑤셔서 랜선을 계속 밀어넣으면 ...
<DarkCircle> 결국 어디론가는 빠져나옵니다.
<sungyo> 아..여기서 말하는, 가깝게 붙여두다는 자체 dhcp서버 기준이에요.
<DarkCircle> 그 "어디"가 정확히 파악이 되어야죠.
<DarkCircle> dhcp서버는 가깝고 멀고는 상관 없습니다. 지리적으로 건물 하나 건너 멀리 두어도 두 건물 사이에 랜선이 연결이 된다면
<sungyo> dhcp 서버가 아이피타임으로 방 안에 있으면 거기가 '어디'에요.
<sungyo> 이사람들 논리는, dhcp서버가 아이피를 부여할 때, 가까운 컴퓨터 순으로 부여하기 때문에 서버에 우선적으로 아이피를 줘야한다는거죠.
<sungyo> 서버에 아이피 설정도 유동 아이피로 해놨으면서요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 그렇진 않습니다. ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 쫌 더 이야기해주실레요?
<DarkCircle> 논리가 좀 이상한데
<DarkCircle> 붙이는 순일 수도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아무리 지리적으로 장비를 가깝게 놓아도
<DarkCircle> 나중에 연결한 장비면 IP 번호가 뒤로 밀립니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 더 정확하게 말씀드리자면
<DarkCircle> 밀리는거도 랜덤입니다.
<DarkCircle> 무조건 연결 순으로 1,2,3,4 붙지 않는다는 얘기죠. 그리고 그 IP를 알아내는거도 계속 연결해두고 계속 켜둘거 아니면 의미 없습니다.
<sungyo> 때문에 유동아이피여도 장소에 영향을 받지는 않을 수도 있다는 말씀이신거네요.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 MAC Address에 바인딩한걸 어떻게 캐싱을 했냐에 영향을 더 받습니다.
<sungyo> 어떻게 캐싱을 했냐뇨?
<DarkCircle> 가령 A라는 장비의 맥 어드레스를 dhcp 서버에 연결해서 MAC 주소를 라우팅 테이블에 등록하고 IP를 부여받았다
<DarkCircle> 라고 한다면 dhcp 서버가 맛이 가지 않은 이상 dhcp 서버를 끄고 A 장비를 끊고 어쩌고 해도 나중에 연결하면 다시 부여받은 주소가 뜹니다.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> B라는 장비를 더 붙여도 마찬가지입니다.
<sungyo> >> 업체 논리는 어거지다?
<DarkCircle> 일수도 아닐수도 있죠. 근데 위치 얘기는 확실히 어거지긴 하네요.
<sungyo> 그쪽 업자들이 네트워크에 대하여는 무지한게 확실하네요.
<DarkCircle> "가능성" 과 관련된 이야기일 뿐인데 그걸 확실하다고 밀어붙이고 주장을 했다면 그냥 사업을 접으라고 추천.
<DarkCircle> 넵
<sungyo> 그럼 라이선스와 관련해서도 현재 업계 동향을 파악 못했다는 것도 맞을 수 있겠어요.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<sungyo> .....
<DarkCircle> 그냥 했던 식으로 해왔으니
<DarkCircle> 문제없을거다
<DarkCircle> 라고 생각했을지도 모른다
<DarkCircle> 라는 제 추측은 반은 맞고 반은 틀릴수도 있는데
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 지금 상황으로 봐선 75%가 맞고 25%가 틀린 상황.
<sungyo> 시간을 가지고서 이거 한번 진행해봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 알아보니까 이러이러한데요? 라고 하면 "아~ 그건 저희가 잘못 알았어서" 라고 발뺌할겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 업체와 거래가 일단 어느정도 된거면 그냥 끊어버리시는걸 추천합니다.
<sungyo> 일단은 놔두려구요.
<sungyo> 목사님께 업체와의 거래 파기는, 자체적으로 기술 이전이 준비가 된 이후에 말씀드리려구요.
<sungyo> 아, 준비가 아니라 진행이군요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아까 말씀드렸지만 "준비는 최대한 신속하게"
<DarkCircle> 진행은 장기적으로 꾸준히 느긋하게
<DarkCircle> 컷은 빨리 할 수록 좋습니다.
<sungyo> 말씀하시는 '준비'가 어디까지에요?
<DarkCircle> 일단 우분투는 어느정도 써보셨다고 했고
<DarkCircle> 서버도 어느정도 돌릴줄 아신다면
<DarkCircle> 장비구성이나 이런걸 어느정도 파악이 된 상태가 준비라고 볼 수 있지요.
<DarkCircle> 굳이 보조장비의 도움을 받지 않고도 스스로 커스터마이징 할 수 있을 정도면 그냥 끝났다고 보셔도 문제 없습니다.
<sungyo> i5에 램 8기가짜리 파일서버를 만들어드리는 중이었는데 여차하면 이를 프로토타입 구현 서버로 돌릴려구요.
<sungyo> 장비구성은 물리적 범위에서인거죠?
<sungyo> 하드웨어 구성을 말씀하시는거죠?
<sungyo> OS 선택을 포함해서요.
<DarkCircle> 네 물리적 범위이구요. 연동 다 되는 상황 포함입니다.
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 연동은 어디와 어디를 말씀하시는거에요?
<sungyo> 아, 모바일과 서버..이런식의?
<DarkCircle> 일단 1차 목적은 파일 서버라고 하셨으니까
<sungyo> 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 파일 서버 및 스토릿지를 구성하는 한 세트 전체를 의미합니다.
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 그럼 지금 하고 있는제 맞는거네요.
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 서버 구성하려고 그곳에 흩어진 1테라 4개를 모아서 레이드를 묶다가 불량하드가 나타나 결국 들고와버렸는데...
<DarkCircle> 내부적으로 vpn을 하든 서버에 물려서 nfs로 마운트를 하든 ..
<DarkCircle> 아 참고로 장비 불량은 언제든지 나타날 수 있습니다. 업체가 장비 공수하다가 사고나는 경우도 있고 애초부터 불량인 경우도 있고요.
<sungyo> 세트 구성에 vpn이 메리트가 있나요?
<sungyo> 암튼..파일서버 한셋 구성 끝내는게 준비 끝인거겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 보통 이런걸 초기불량으로 쳐버리고 살때부터 불량이었다고 바꿔달라고 하면 리테일업체랑 교환해주고 고장난건 RMA로 보내버립니다.
<sungyo> 그럼 이거 끝내고 진행은 느긋하게..
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 의도하고 구성하느냐에 따라 메리트가 있을수도 있죠.
<sungyo> (장비들은 다 중고였어요...)
<sungyo> 쪼금만 더 자세히요.
<sungyo> 구체적으로 무엇을 기대하고 구성할 수 있는지요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 구성은 비속어로 "엿장수 맘대로, 꼴리는대로" 인데
<DarkCircle> 개인 입장에서는 참 방법 수가 많거든요
<DarkCircle> NAS를 쓸거냐 DAS를 쓸거냐도 있지만
<sungyo> 그래고 꼴리는 부분이 있을테니..그게 뭔지..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> NAS를 어떻게 구축해서 쓸거냐도 있고
<DarkCircle> 노드와 노드를 어떻게 쪼갤건지도 문제일수 있고요.
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 노드에도 자체 방화벽을 넣어서
<DarkCircle> 그냥은 접근 안되게 막을 수 있죠.
<sungyo> '-'
<DarkCircle> 그러니까
<sungyo> 나중에 살펴봐야겠는걸요.
<DarkCircle> 사용자 -> 서버 -> 내부 서버 -> 스토리지 서버 -> 스토리지
<sungyo> 전 각자의 위치에서 문을 튼튼하게 걸어잠그는거로 해결했는데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 들어갈 수도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 귀찮으니 사용자 -> 서버 -> 내부서버 -> 스토리지
<DarkCircle> 이럴수도 있고요
<sungyo> 서버 구성쪽도 나중에 한번 들여다봐야겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전자는 NAS 후자는 DAS
<DarkCircle> 스토리지 서버를 vpn으로 거느냐 마느냐도 엿장수 맘대로고
<DarkCircle> 내부서버단에 vpn을 거느냐 마느냐도 역시
<sungyo> 톰켓도 라이선스 구매해야 하나요
<sungyo> ?
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스라 라이선스 구매 그런거 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 라이선스 구매해주시면 아파치 재단에서 쌍수를 들고 아멘을 외치겠 (...)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 오라클은 어느제단이에요>
<sungyo> 오라클 디비요.
<DarkCircle> 오라클은 ...
<sungyo> 아. 오라클은 오라클이 맞네요>
<sungyo> ?
<DarkCircle> 법무팀 인원이 60~70%을 차지하는 "기업체"죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오라클이랑 상대하는건 피곤
<sungyo> 법무팀 구성 인원이야기를 들으니 등꼴이 오싹한걸요
<sungyo> 오라클 디비 라이선스가 서버당 기준인가요?
<DarkCircle> 오라클이랑 싸우다가 니네꺼 그냥 버릴거다 라고 하면 울어요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 서버일 수도 있고 접속자수 기준일 수도 있는데
<DarkCircle> 제가 듣기론 접속자수 기준. ..
<sungyo> 불법으로 써도 별로 말 안한다고 막 쓰고 하는건 정말로 독이네요...
<DarkCircle> 네 그러다 오라클같은 경우는 걸리면 다른 업체와는 다르게 소송이 들어옵니다.
<sungyo> 합의가 아닌 소송.
<sungyo> 정말 독이네요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 한번 우리나라에서 그렇게 했다가 한 업체에서 오라클 디비를 통째로 PostgreSQL로 바꾼 적이 있거든요
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 오라클 당해연도 순손실을 기록... 냠냠
<DarkCircle> 당해년도라니 말이 좀 이상한데
<DarkCircle> 그 해에 순손실이 그대로 들어갔습니다.
<sungyo> 당해년도....
<DarkCircle> 서버 구매할때 라이선스를 구매를 했는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 비용을 적게 지불을 했다고 돈을 더내라라고 하면 되는걸 소송으로 까고 들어온거였죠.
<DarkCircle> 그게 제 기억으론 정확히 2년전 일.
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 그럼 전 이제 들어가보겠습니다...
<DarkCircle> 네 쉬세요
<sungyo> 아침 9시부터 종교행사라..쿨럭;;;
<sungyo> 그럼 수고하세요~~~^^
<DarkCircle> ahoops_,  안주무시냐눙 ~(~_~)~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-13
<TerNer> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<TerNer> 후으,
<TerNer> 크로스 플랫폼 개발해볼려고 우분투 오늘 설치했는데
<TerNer> 문제가 ㅠㅠ...
<TerNer> 듀얼모니터 문제 있으신분 계시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 없는데요...
<TerNer> 왜 디스플레이 두개가 겹쳐져서 보이는걸까요;
<TerNer> 노트북이라서 지원이 안되는건 아닐텐데
<Seony> 디스플레이에 미러 체크되어있나 보세요
<TerNer> "화면 동일하게" 옵션은 꺼져있는데 말이지요..
<Seony> 그래픽 칩셋은 어떤 거에요?
<TerNer> nVidia 그래픽카드인데.. 종류 말씀드려야 할까요?
<Seony> 엔비디아 웹사이트에서 그래픽 드라이버는 설치하셨을테고...
<Seony> 그렇다면 아마 환경설정 패널 쪽 보다는, 엔비디아 제어판을 보셔야할 거에요
<TerNer> 우분투 설치하고 추가드라이버 쪽에서 설치하면 안되는거였나요?!
<Seony> 아무래도 공식 웹사이트에서 제공하는게, 걔네들이 보장하는 거잖아요.  저는 그렇게 생각하거든요.
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/6monitor.jpg   이게 제 환경입니다
<TerNer> 헉;
<Seony> 엔비디아 카드에요
<Seony> 그러니, 듀얼 모니터 정도는 별 문제 없을 거에요
<TerNer> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일단, 엔비디아 공식 웹사이트에서 드라이버를 받아서 설치해보세요.
<TerNer> 넵
<TerNer> 윈도우 쓰다가 우분투 쓰니까 상당히 매력적이네요
<Seony> 요즘 우분투 정도면 아주 쓸만하죠
<TerNer> 어우
<TerNer> 생소하네요
<TerNer> 그래픽카드를 설치했는데도 똑같네요..
<TerNer> 대체 왜이러지;
<TerNer> http://i.imgur.com/1LeUuUh.jpg
<TerNer> 지금 상태가 이렇네요
<Seony> 흠... 특이하네요.
<Seony> 혹시 우분투 버전 뭐 설치하셨어요?
<TerNer> 12.04 설치했어요
<Seony> 그러면, 링크 하나 드릴테니까 곧 나올 안정판 써보세요
<TerNer> 넵
<Seony> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Seony> 64비트시면 amd64 받으시면 되요
<Seony> 전 잠시 마트에 장 보러...
<TerNer> 넵
<TerNer> 수고하세요
<TerNer> Seony님 큰일났네요
<TerNer> 14 설치하려다가 부트섹터 날려서
<TerNer> 부팅도 안되고...
<TerNer> 후으
<TerNer> 지금 다시 12.04 굽고 노트북에 올리고
<TerNer> 윈도우 7부터 싹 갈아엎어야 될듯 싷ㅍ어요.
<sungyo_> hi
<sungyo_> why the raid build script on ubuntu-installing works well than others like...
<sungyo_> user's cli works or GUI sortware.
<sungyo_> Ah.. jung Mar hangul SSugo sip da....nuga alrana?
<sungyo_> Inomu
<sungyo_> CLI, wa hangul ee an dwe no!!
<jasonjang>  irssi 에서 한글이 안됐었나요? 내 기억엔 됐던 것 같은데...
<sungyo_> exit
<ihavnoth> 즐거운 월요일입니다
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-06
<ready^T420> 그에에에에
<samahui_> 겔럭시S6 엣지를 구입할까 말까 심히 고민되네요
<samahui_> 겔스4로 잘 살아왔는데 엣지는 좀 끌리는군요
<ZNC_autowiz> S6 보다는 엣지가 더 땡기시는거지요?
<samahui_> 네
<ZNC_autowiz> 그럼 지르시는겁니다 ~ ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> s6살꺼면 그냥 S4로 계속 가죠 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 여긴 지름 권장 방 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 지름은 진리죠
<samahui_> 예판이라 지르기 좀 꺼리고 있어요... KT예판인데 전 게이티 싫어라해서요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 정말 얼토 당토 아닌거 빼고는 지르고 보는게 상책이더라구요. 괜히 나중에 후회 하는경우는 세번중에 한번 정도 ?
<samahui_> 지르고 후회하는게 아무것도 안해보고 후회하는 것보다 났다 라는 말이 있죠... 물론 제말입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 아 저도 kt 는 좀 별로. 안정화 되야 할지도 모르니 일단좀 기다려 보시는것도 방법일거 같구요
<samahui_> 에휴 단통법땜시 가격은 85만냥에서 90만냥대군요.
<samahui_> 역시 좀 기다려보다가 정 지르고 싶으면 외국에서 사오는 방법도 보일지도 모르겠네요. 자국 제품을 외국에서 역수입해야와할 상황이라 ㅎㅎ;; 한심하네요
<ZNC_autowiz> 에고 누굴 위한 법인지 , 시민들만 더 힘들어져 버린거 같네요
<samahui_> 제조사도 아니고 통신사를 위한 법이죠. 근데 이거 제조사가 좀 바로 잡아야 하지 않나 싶어요. 30만원에 만들어서 80만원 가격표 붙이고 그걸 통신사 약정 묵어 팔면서 통신사에 지원금식으로다가 차액을 푸는거죠 ㅡㅡ 결국 통신사 좋은 일만 시키는 거죠
<samahui_> 여기서 저 지원금을 단통법으로 막으니... 결국 웃돈주고 사서 고객만 호객되는거죠
<samahui_> 단통법은 통신사를 위한 법입니다
<ZNC_autowiz> 지금도 차액을 통신사로 보내고 있을까요? 통신사는 단말기 할인 주고 싶어도 줄 수 가 없으니 , 완전 돈 벌고 있을려나요?
<samahui_> 글쎄요... 그것까지는 모르겠지만 아마 그러지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_> 저 남는 차액덕에 판매상들이 돈을 많이 벌어서 그렇게 많은 판매점들이 생겨날 수 있었던건데 지금은 모르겠네요
<ZNC_autowiz> 오히려 제조사가 돈을 쳐묵쳐묵 하고 있을려나요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 헬쥐가 팍팍 단통법 밀었던걸 생각하니 그럴지도 모른다는 생각이 드네요
<ZNC_autowiz> 이게 통신사도 그렇고 , 제조사도 그렇고 메이져 몇개 밖에 없으니까
<samahui_> 아니면... 차액을 원래는 통신사에게 줬었지만 단통법을 내세워 그 돈을 남기고 대신 해외에서 사게 팔아 점유율 높이는데 발생한 손해를 때우고 있을지도 모르죠... 자동차처럼요
<ZNC_autowiz> 시장경제 원리가 무시되는 듯한 느낌이 드네요
<samahui_> 저희 나라는 통신비 아껴줄려면 망 풀어버리고 외국 통신사들에게 개방해버려야해요
<samahui_> 그래야 시장경제대로 돌아가죠
<samahui_> 자동차도 외제차 들어올수록 점점 가격이 내려가던 아니면 품질이라도 수출용처럼 점점 좋아지죠
<samahui_> 우리나라는 정말 개방이 답인거 같아요
<samahui_> 정 아니면... 미국의 51번째 주로 편입을 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 농담이지만 이따위로 운영되는 나라꼴보면 정말 혹하게 되죠
<samahui_> 점심시간 다되어 가는군요. 점심 먹고 오겠습니다. 즐거운 점심시간들 보내세요~
<ZNC_autowiz> 독립운동 하시던분들이 들으면 , 미친놈들이라고 욕먹을지 몰라도. 지금 처럼 사회문제가 많은 나라도 독림운동 하시던분들이 바라던 나라는 아닐거라는 생각이 들어요
<ZNC_autowiz> 맛점 하세요~~
<samahui_> 네~
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/wlhermit/220319619224
<ZNC_autowiz> 아 좋은 자료 감사합니다.
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 깔쌈한 월요일 오후입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 매번 인사만 하고 사라지는것 같은 느낌이네요;;;;
<ZNC_autowiz> 뭐 그러셔도 되구요
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 이제 여기저기 꽃들이 많이 피네요
<jun__> 꽃놀이 가야하는데....
<ZNC_autowiz> 꽃놀이 저랑 같이 가요~~  아헿헿
<ZNC_autowiz> 아 개발환경에서 compiz 가 종종 죽어서 opengl 을 통째로 꺼버릴려고 하다가
<ZNC_autowiz> 윈도우 메니저가 통째로 꺼진거 같네요 . X 는 뜨는데 메니저가 안떠서 손으로 gnome-terminal 켜서 복구 할 수 있는지 보고 있습니다.. 아아 힘드네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> ZNC_autowiz님 뭔가 이야기만 들어도 어려운 작업을....ㄷㄷㄷ
<jun__> PotatoGim 님 안녕하십니까~
<jun__> 가끔 여기서 채팅하다보면 전 날로 돈 버나 싶기도 하네요.... 하는것없이 돈 버나..?
<ready^T420> =_= 아..
<ready^T420> 라떼만들어먹으려면 우유가 있어야는데...
<ready^T420> 우유사러가기 귀찮...
<jun__> 오늘같은날 여의도 가면 사람 많겠죠..???
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘무슨 날인데요?
<PotatoGim> 네 안녕하세요~~
<jun__> 오늘은.... 그냥 월요병이 유행하고 있는 월요일이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 봄날도 되고... 일끝나고서 야간에 꽃구경이나 갈까 하고 예상만 하고 있습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> autowiz님이 저에게 꽃놀이 같이가자고 데이트 신청이 왔는데.. 이걸 받아야 할지 말아야할지....
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 혹시 저를 여자로 알고 계신건 아니신지.......
<Seony> 여기 채널에 오시는 여자분은 제가 다 압니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 그래봐야 한 분 뿐이지만...
<Seony> 며칠 전에 블러드본이라는 게임을 샀는데, 어렵고 어둡고 호러틱한 게임은 이제 저랑 안맞네요.
<jun__> 오~
<jun__> 바로 검색해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 다크소울로 유명한 제작사에서 만든 게임이라 난이도는 어려운 편인데요,
<Seony> 일단 분위기가 한대 칠 때마다 피가 분수처럼 솟구치는 그런 류의 게임이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 도끼로 내리찍고, 내장을 꺼내고 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 크~ 약간 고어물같은건가요?
<Seony> 그렇게 볼 수도 있는데요, 게임하는 사람들 사이에서 그 정도는 고어 축에 못껴요
<Seony> 근데 일단은 게임 자체가 어려워서, 몇 번 죽다보니 시간 아까워서 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 5월에 나오는 위쳐3나 기대해야겠습니다...
<Seony> 몬스터헌터 시리즈를 무척 좋아해서 나름 컨트롤 위주의 게임을 잘한다고 생각했는데, 블러드본 해보니까 아니더라구요 ㅋ
<jun__> 전 일단 비디오게임을 잘 안하는 편이라... 그냥 요새는 게임을 잘 안하는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 어느순간부터 게임보다는 TV리모콘을 더 많이 사랑하게 된거 같은 느낌아닌 느낌같은 거 있잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요.... 저는 온라인 게임 많이 했다가, 노가다에 질려서 온라인겜은 안하기로 했어요...
<Seony> 음... 저는 티비는 일부러 안보고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 게임은 혼자 즐기지만... TV는 같이 볼수가 있어서요..
<Seony> 그건 그래요
<Seony> 그래서 저는 와이프를 같이 겜하자고 꼬시고 있죠 ㅋ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 가끔... 여자친구랑 윷놀이나 같이 즐기는 정도..??
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 금요일날 임플란트를 했는데, 역시나 드릴로 뼈에 구멍 뚫어서 금속을 박는 행위라 첫날엔 좀 힘들었었거든요
<Seony> 근데 그날 자고 일어나니까 정말 거짓말 같이 하나도 안아프더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 오호~~~
<jun__> 아직 무섭기도 하구...
<jun__> 임플란트까진 할 정도는 아니라서...
<Seony> 제가 20대 때에 치아 관리를 제대로 못해서, 어금니 2개가 없거든요
<jun__> 큭~
<jun__> 전 사랑니가 아직도 자라다가 말다가 해서요...
<jun__> 사랑니 부분에 잇몸이 좀 많이 부어 있는거 같긴 한데..
<Seony> 오른쪽 아래 어금니 2개를 전부 뽑아버렸는데, 그러다보니 음식을 씹는데에 문제가 좀 있어요.  그리고 아래 이빨이 없으면, 윗니가 중력 때문에 점점 내려오거든요...
<jun__> 딱히 아프거나 그러지 않아서요
<jun__> 아... 윗니가 내려오는구나.. 처음 알았어요
<Seony> 네.  뭐 의사들 말로는, 이빨이 내려오는거 말고도, 평소에 입을 다물고 있으면 이빨이 서로 맞물리는 행위로 인해서 이빨들이 가지런히 유지되는 효과도 있다고 하거든요...
<Seony> 근데 그게 안되니까 이빨이 한쪽으로 쏠리게 되는거죠..
<Seony> 집 사야하는데 돈 들어갈데가 많아서.... 큰일이군요..
<jun__> 집 살 돈 모아야 하는데..저도 나갈곳이 많아서 큰일이예요ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 자리잡고 싶어하시는 동네가 어디에요?
<jun__> 일단 서울 근교..???
<jun__> 아님 고향으로 돌아가고 싶은 생각도 있는데요.. 고향이 천안인데... 제가 할 만한 일이 있을까도 걱정이네요
<Seony> 서울 근처면 살인적인 집값이 문제겠군요..
<jun__> 살인적인 수준이 아니죠... 이미 살인난 수준이죠;;;;
<Seony> 저는 집이 인천인데, 이상하게 인천은 집값이 안올라요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 서울만 무지막지하게 오르지... 딴곳은 생각보다 주춤한가봐요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 서울 근교도 많이 오른곳은 장난 아니긴 하던데..
<Seony> 네 울나라 부동산 시세의 중심은 서울이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 서울근교에 살기편하면서 서울로 출퇴근 편한곳이 어디있을까요..??
<Seony> 뭐 아무래도 경기도나 인천이 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 구로쪽도 나름 집값 싸던데... 무서운 동네라 그렇죠;;;
<jun__> 서울에서 집값이 상대적으로 싼편인... 구로와 중랑구쪽..
<Seony> 강서구 한 번 알아보세요.  생각보다 집값이 많이 안비쌀 수도 있어요
<Seony> 발산동이나 화곡동 쪽으로...
<jun__> 그쪽이 원래 비싼 동네 아니었나요..??? 생각지도 못한 동네네요...
<Seony> 비싼데, 상대적으로 빈부격차가 큰 동네거든요
<Seony> 전에 오유에서 다 본건데, 다시 정리해서 보여주네요.  아 이거 진짜 너무 웃겨요 http://live.media.daum.net/issue/mybrainisbored
<jun__> 인생의발여자.....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 쇠뇌교육 대박...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 마마잃은 중천공은 요즘 뜨는 맞춤법이라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 수간신청은 좀 이해가 되는게, ㅇ 하고 ㄴ 은 키보드가 서로 붙어있기 때문에 오타일 소지가 높아보여요
<jun__> 갈수록 미모가 일치얼짱
<jun__> 이건 그냥 신조어로 만들었다고 해도 믿을 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 생각하는 신조어 수준은 딱 두  개 있어요.  마마잃은 중천공이랑 골이따분 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 일취월장이라는 말은 외모 말고 다른데서도 많이 쓰니까 범용성이 떨어지잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 마마잃은 중천공.... 대단한거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 헐
<ZNC_autowiz> 이외수 선생님의 말씀이 참 와닿네요 .
<ZNC_autowiz> 거의 신경 안쓰고 살았는데
<ZNC_autowiz> 정말 책을 잘 안읽어서 그런지 , 영자만 봐서 그런지
<ZNC_autowiz> 맞춤법 이 헛갈리는게 상당히 많더라구요 . 그때 그때 네이버 찾아보고 있습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<ready^T420> "힘들면 시험시험 하라고"
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ZNC_autowiz> 오라를 받아라 에서 빵 터졌어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 간만에 커널 삽질하려니 빡시네요...ㅜ
<ZNC_autowiz> 저도 조만간에 커널 수준까지 만져야 할지 몰라서 ㄷㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 아으.. CentOS에서는 도저히 UML을 못 쓰겠네요...
<PotatoGim> autowiz님은 일전에 netfilter 써야하신다고 하셨었죠?
<ZNC_autowiz> 네~
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razgon_MBP> ZNC_autowiz,  아. 아름다운 밤입니다.
<samahui_WS> 아름다운 밤입니다. 벗꽃이 한창이군요
<razgon_MBP> 광주는 지난주말에 비온뒤에 벚꽃은 졌습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 파이선 동영상광좌 추천 하실만한게 있으신지요?
<razgon_MBP> 강좌
<razgon_MBP> 엠에스의 버츄얼아카데미 괜찮은지요? 20여년만에 언어배우는 거라. 적응이..ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 파이썬 공부하시는가 보군요
<samahui_WS> 전 배운지 오래되서 요즘은 어떤 강좌가 좋은지  잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 광주는 벌써 비오고 벚꽃이 떨어졌군요.... 군항제 한참일텐데 벌써 남쪽은 저간다니 좀 아쉽네요... 하긴 서울이 한창이니 질만하죠
<samahui_WS> 그러고보니 파이썬 비록 2.7버젼 강좌지만 열혈강의파이썬은 가지고 있는게 있군요
<samahui_WS> 강좌랑 교재랑 다 있네요
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 파이선 교제는 있습니다. 최근 것으로 돈주고 점프2더 파이선 샀습니다. 3.0짜리로요
<razGon_MINILA> 동영상 강의로 보고 하려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 핸폰에다가 설치해서 자판치면서 하면 괜찮을거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아이패드로 보면서
<samahui_WS> 확실히 책보는것 보다는 동영상보면서 익히는게 더 빠르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 파이썬 동영상 돈내고 보는거 말고 토렌트 찾아보면 한두개 있을겁니다만... 저도 좀 오래되서 시드가 아직 존재할지 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 슬슬 자러 가야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 다들 즐거운 밤 되세요~
<samahui_WS> 전 이만 가볼께요 ~
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕히 주무세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 아아아 저저저 씨씨씨  소리 들었어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 건강히 잘 지내시지요? ^^
<Work^Seony> 아직도 안주무시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 다행히요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 네 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ . 졸리긴 한데 opengl  설정하다가 문제생겨서
<ZNC_autowiz> 복구가 안되네요
<Work^Seony> opengl이면... 데탑이에요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 네 윈됴 관리자가 좀 무거워서 가볍게 쓸려고 하다가 엉망이 되버렸네요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요... 어떤 윈도우 매니저 쓰세요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 그냥 기본 쓰고 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 극단적으로 가벼운 키보드 기반의 윈도우 매니저를 선호하신다면, i3를 추천해드립니다.
<ZNC_autowiz> unity 일거 같네요
<ZNC_autowiz> 마우스를 아예못쓰는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 쓸 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 아 키보드 단축키가 잘되있다는 의미이겠군요
<ZNC_autowiz> 와 스샸 몇개봤는데
<Work^Seony> 타일형 wm이라고도 부르는데요, 무지 가볍지만 단축키로 왠만하면 다 컨트롤 되요
<ZNC_autowiz> 당장 갈아타야 겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> http://i3wm.org/
<Work^Seony> http://i3wm.org/screenshots/
<Work^Seony> MS가 소스코드를 공개할지도 모른다는 기사가 떴네요
<ZNC_autowiz> 제 입장에서야 바라기도 하고 , 반길 일이지만 , IE 점유율 떨어지는거 보니까 2012년 부터 완전 곤두박질 치고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 가끔 상상하는 건데요, 만약 윈도우즈가 현재의 플랫폼을 버리고 유닉스로 갈아탄다면 리눅스에 엄청난 위협이 될지도 모른다고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 그렇지요 ㅎㅎ    MS 가 안하는건지 못하는건지는 몰라도
<ZNC_autowiz> 생각해보면 엄청난 파장을 일으킬 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 프비 같은 건, 플랫폼이 소스를 오픈 안해도 되잖아요
<Work^Seony> 다렉이랑 win32 등등 핵심 api 재작성해서 유닉스로 갈아타면....
<Work^Seony> 아마 저부터도 바로 윈도우 쓸 거 같아요
<ZNC_autowiz> 그러면 그 api 를 리눅에서도 활용하고
<Work^Seony> 게다가 OS 자체의 유지보수는 프비재단이 알아서 하니까 마소가 신경쓸 필요도 없을테고...
<ZNC_autowiz> 게임 회사들도 MS 따라 가게될테니 일반 리눅에서도
<Work^Seony> 아니죠 api를 오픈 안해도 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 게임이 잘 돌아가게 될지도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 마소 입장에서는 상용 OS로서의 가치를 그대로 보존할 수 있다는 장점이 있잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 무섭다는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 다시 말하자면, 윈도우가 프비로 플랫폼 갈아타고 핵심 api 소스 공개 안하면, 리눅스 쓰는 수많은 유저들이 굳이 리눅스를 쓸 필요가 없어질지도 모른다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 거의 공포영화 만큼이나 무섭네요 , 상상만해도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 물론 리눅스 그 자체로도 이런저런 장점이 있지만, 마소가 프비로 플랫폼 갈아타서 엄청나게 발전시켜주면....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 가끔 상상하는 겁니다.  왜 마소는 이렇게 안할까...
<ZNC_autowiz> 하긴 MAC 도 하고 있으니까 MS 도 마음만 먹으면 할 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴, 자기네 핵심 소프트웨어이자 사업의 근간이 되는건데 그걸 포기하고 갈아타는게 쉽지는 않겠쬬...
<Work^Seony> 네 제 생각에도, 애플이 유닉스를 선택하면서 개발자들이 많이 선택한 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 젠투 프로젝트 중에서 Prefix라고, 비-리눅스 운영체제에서 젠투의 emerge를 쓸 수 있게해주는 프로젝트가 잇거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 맥에서도 잘 돌아가요...  제가 여러번 빌드했거든요
<Work^Seony> 중요한 건, 운영체제의 플랫폼이 유닉스 계열이기만 하면 젠투의 프리픽스를 이용해서 부족한 툴을 충족시킬 수 있다는 거에요
<ZNC_autowiz> 역시 이런저런 여러가지 경험을 해봐야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 알고있기로는, 스티브 잡스가 넥스트스텝 시절 프비를 선택하고 마하 커널을 작성하면서 운영체제를 뜯어고치면서
<Work^Seony> 여러 성능개선을 이루어냈는데, 그것들을 다 프비재단에 레포트를 올려줬대요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 프비진영이랑 애플이 무지 사이가 좋다고... ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 그럴법도 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 걍 제 개인적인 의견이지만, 마소는 장기적인 목적으로 봤을 때, 플랫폼을 프비로 갈아타야합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 굿모닝 입니다 라즈곤님 꾸벅꾸벅
<ZNC_autowiz> 막 과하게 친한척 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-07
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 안녕하십니까~ 밤새 편안하셨습니까~~~
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 밤새 힘들었습니다.
<jun__> 밤 새셨어요~???
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 중간에 잠들었어요.ㅋ
<jun__> 헐.. 중간에 잠드셨다면..뭔가 일이 있어서 밤을 지샐 계획이셨다는..????
<ZNC_autowiz> 저도 잠도 못자고 해결은 안되고
<ZNC_autowiz> 지금 컨디션은 엉망이고 졸리고
<ZNC_autowiz> 난장 판이네요  ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<Jason___> Hi            ZNC_autowiz, 오랜만! ^^ 어떤 znc 써요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 제  pc 에 znc 서버 설치했습니다. znc 는 뭐 그냥
<ZNC_autowiz> 우분투 기본 저장소에 있는걸로다가
<Jason___> 오~ 잘 하셨, 멋 집니다.
<ZNC_autowiz> ㅋ 뭐 그냥 apt-get 밖에 한게 없는데요뭐 ㅋㅋ
<ZNC_autowiz> fsck 를 정합성 검사라고 해야할까요 ? 정확성 검사 라고 해야 할까요?
<Work^Seony> fsck 약자가 아마 filesystem check일걸요
<Jason___> 아마 맞죠?! ㅎ
<jun__> 큭... 갑자기 비가 오네요... 점심 시간이 다가오는데.. 우산도 없는데 ㅜㅜ
<Jason___> jun__: 안녕하세요? 어딘데...비가 와요?
<bluedusk> Jason___,  압구정인데 비오네요
<Jason___> 아~ 감사, 오랜만! blue dusk
<Jason___> 즐 점심식사~
<bluedusk> 전 단식투쟁중이에요
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 어느 아무개와 투쟁을 하시기에..ㅎ
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, 하지만 그분은 -ㅅ- 아직도 소고기를 ...
<DarkCircle> (자극한다)
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  버려요
<bluedusk> 이미 버림
<bluedusk> 캬아아아아아앙!!
<PotatoGim> 흐미.. 혹시 UML에서 부팅할 때 random 이후로 너무 느린 현상 겪어보신 분 계신가요?
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  옹
<DarkCircle> 냐옹 ?ㅅ?/
<bluedusk> 혹시 주변에 컴터 잘하는 사람 없나요?
<jun__> 다들 식사는 하셨습니까~???
<bluedusk> 아뇨 저 단식투쟁중이라서요
<jun__> 단식투쟁...?? 무슨일 있으세요???
<bluedusk> 일있는건 아니고 그냥 .;
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 먹을때가 제일 행복한데.. 그걸 끊을 수가 없어서...
<DarkCircle> 주변...은 아니고
<jun__> 단식투쟁을 하라면.. 전 그냥 죽겄습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그놈방에 괴물들이 우글우글 모여살지만 -ㅅ- ..
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<bluedusk> 굇수들은
<bluedusk> 이미
<DarkCircle> 저도 팔 네개만 더 붙었으면 좋겠 ...
<bluedusk> 저도 머리가 좀만 더 똑똑했으면 좋겠...
<jun__> 전 그냥 분신술을 쓸수 있었으면....
<bluedusk> 왜케 멍청한건지 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 팔이 두개밖에 없으니 일이 너무 빡셈
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq5fxkhozKM
<bluedusk> 이런거 보고 힘내시라옹
<jun__> 진짜 후덜덜이네요...
<bluedusk> 전그냥 이산화까스 제조하고 똥싸지르는 기계인듯 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ... 힘내는게 아니라 기운이 더 빠질기세 -ㅅ-
<jun__> 기계로 큐브를.... 난 이 나이 먹을때까지 뭐했나 싶고...
<jun__> 글고보니 전 큐비를 손으로도 맞추질 못하네요....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 저도 큐브 어렸을때 서너번 맞춰보고 까먹었음
<Dracokr> 집에 못맞춘 큐브가 굴러다녀요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 예전에 한창 33 44까지는 가지고 놀았는데...
<jun__> 기계가 5초만에 맞추는데... 전 5일이 걸릴꺼예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저같으면 손으로 다 빼고 다시 조립해서 맞춤 (응?)
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 그렇게 해봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 원래 tftp 가 같은 서브넷 안에서만 통신하는게 맞아요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 예 맞을거에요
<ZNC_autowiz> 아 맞을려나...
<popeye92> tftp 는 udp/69 를 쓰는 프로토콜입니다. 방화벽에서 열어주면 같은 서브넷이 아니어도 통신되지요. 대부분 방화벽에서 막혀있긴 하지만
<samahui_WS> 역시 방송의 힘이 무섭군요
<samahui_WS> 진주냉면이 유명한 집이 수원에 있어서 수원 다녀오는길에 먹고 오려고 했는데 이게 어제 저녁에 방송에 나왔다네요... 그리고 오늘 점심시간에 정말 꽉꽉 들어찬 사람과 밖에도 4~50명은 줄서서 기다리고 주차장쪽은 교통마비가 일어났네요... 갔다가 밥도 못먹고 그냥 근처 아웃백가서 먹고 왔어요 ㅜㅜ
<jun__> 크~ 방송의 힘이 크긴 크네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 울 회사 근처에는 맛집도 없구...
<Jason___> 오우~ 뽀빠이님, 오랜만에 말문을 열으셨네요. 반갑습니다. ^^
<popeye92> ^^ 오랜만에 아는게 나와서 ㅎㅎ
<Jason___> 헐~  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 마침 IRC창에 포커스가 가 있어서 보였어요.
<popeye92> 평소 업무시간엔 irc 창을 미니마이즈 해놔서리..
<Jason___> 그렇쵸~, 암튼 오랜만에 뵈서 반갑습니다.
<popeye92> :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ready^T420> http://onoffmix.com/event/43441
<ready^T420> 오실분~
<ready^T420> ㅋㅋ
<ready^T420> 혹시 요즘 쉬고 계신분 있으심까 ?
<ready^T420> 소일거리가 -
<bluedusk> 음
<jun__> 하필이면 목요일이네요..
<jun__> 목요일은 이미 일정이 잡힌 상태였는데 ㅜㅜ
<ZNC_autowiz> 그냥 막상 가고싶기는 한데 , 모바일 컨텐츠 쪽은 큰 관심이 가지는 않아서 안갈듯 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ZNC_autowiz,  전 cdn 떨어졌네요 서류에서 ㅋ
<jun__> ㅊ우?
<jun__> cdn?
<bluedusk> 넹
<jun__> cdn이 회사 이름인가요..??? 아님 네이버 지식백과에 나오는 네트워크 용어인가요..?
<bluedusk> cdnetworks 요
<jun__> 아 회사 이름이구나;;
<DarkCircle> 용어이기도 하고 회사 이름이기도 하고요
<DarkCircle> Content Delivery Network
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  옹
<DarkCircle> 냐옹?
<jun__> 역시 이 챗방에 있으면 많이 배우는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 이직하고 싶은데 갈데가 없네요
<jun__> 모르는걸 알게 된...(아 정말 제가 모르는게 많네요..)
<bluedusk> 아무래도 직종을 바꿔야 할듯
<jun__> 헉!!!
<jun__> 전 그럼 귀농을 해야할......쿨럭~
<DarkCircle> 이직할 곳이 있을거 같은데 - -) ...
<DarkCircle> 외쿸으로!
<bluedusk> 저 멍청해서 외국계회사에서 안뽑아줌
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 낼 호스트웨이 면접보긴 하는데
<ready^T420> 우왕
<ready^T420> 호스트웨이
<ready^T420> 야탑으로 가시나요?
<DarkCircle> 호스트웨이 -ㅅ- 굇수.
<bluedusk> 아니 뽑아줘야 가죠
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 가서 직무내용보고
<bluedusk> 맘에 안들면 안갈꺼라
<jun__> 맘에 안들면....ㄷㄷㄷ
<ready^T420> +_+..직장을 선택할 수 있는-
<bluedusk> 선택이 아니라
<bluedusk> 어차피 가서 개고생하고 주야 교대 근무하고 그럴꺼면
<bluedusk> 안가는거죠
<bluedusk> 벌써 떨어진 업체만 4군데임
<bluedusk> 난 아무래도 무쓸모인듯
<jun__> 컥;;;
<ready^T420> ;;; 그..그럴리가요
<jun__> 전 지금 회사에서 연봉적다고 징징거리지 말고 쭉 다녀야겠네요;;;;
<jun__> 고수님들이 이렇게 힘들게 지내셨다니;;
<bluedusk> 전 지금 회사에서 연봉 적어서 이직하려는건데요
<bluedusk> -_-?
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, 아니면 하와이로 이직을 - -) ...
<bluedusk> jun__,  저 컴맹이라 연봉도 쥐꼬리 만큼 받는
<ready^T420> ㅋㅋ Seony님 계시는
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<ready^T420> -0- 전 아예 연봉협상때
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 혼자 일하신다고 - -) ...
<ready^T420> 돈 이야기는 꺼내지도 않는.. 그냥
<ready^T420> 주는대로 감사 굽신굽신
<jun__> 연봉 협상 해본적이 없어서;;;;
<bluedusk> 전 올해 4천 달라했는데 안줌
<jun__> 바쁘지? 싸인해~ 아 이건 가지고 가구... 이렇게 해서 10초만에 협상 끝났는데;;;
<bluedusk> 그래서 걍 이직을.;
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 읭 써니님 사수가 나갔나-
<DarkCircle> 넹 죽이는 곳으로 나갔데요
<ready^T420>  오
<bluedusk> 아 미란티스?
<DarkCircle> 넹 거기
<ready^T420> 우오오오
<DarkCircle> 회사가 죽인다기보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 연봉이 죽이는거겠제 (중얼중얼)
<bluedusk> 러시아계 미녀들이 많아서 죽이는거 아니였나요?
<ready^T420> 오...오픈스택 +_+
<bluedusk> 우크라이나 러시아계 미녀들
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<bluedusk> 오픈스택따위
<DarkCircle> 근데 그런데 보면  -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 우리나라 엔지니어들
<DarkCircle> 너무 노예같음 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 뭐
<ready^T420> -_-... 그..그게
<bluedusk> 전 잡일꾼 3 정도 위치인듯
<ready^T420> 한국에서 갈고 닦여진(?) 습성..이라고나 할까요
<DarkCircle> 원래 우리나라 엔지니어들 실력이면
<bluedusk> 저 오늘 11시 반에 출근함
<DarkCircle> 지금 연봉의 못해도 6~7배는 받아야 되는데
<bluedusk> 전 실력없어서 뭐
<bluedusk> 그정도까지는..
<DarkCircle> 일본가면...
<bluedusk> 워낙 출중한 인간들 많아서
<DarkCircle> 할줄 아는게 너무 많아서 회사에 취직이 안됨..
<DarkCircle> (대부분)
<bluedusk> 바람 넣지 마요
<DarkCircle> 훅훅=3=3
<ready^T420> 저도 뭐 그냥 주는대로 굽신굽신-
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> chef 쓸만한가요?
<bluedusk> 설치해보고 있긴 한데
<bluedusk> 쩝
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 엔지니어는 외국 나가면 맥가이버
<ready^T420> chef는 뭠까
<jun__> chef?
<bluedusk> chef
<ready^T420> 아하
<ready^T420> 매니지먼트군요
<ready^T420> 음..
<ready^T420> 켁.. 이름이 셰프 나이프;;;
<bluedusk> 아니 100명도 안되는 회사에 서버가 넘 많아요
<bluedusk> aws에 올라가 있는 서버만 15대
<ready^T420> -_-ㅋ 저희도 이번에 aws로 옮기려는데
<bluedusk> 그외 내부 도메인 붙여서 쓰고 잇는것 까지 하면 30대는 족히 넘어감
<ready^T420> 한대씩 야금야금
<bluedusk> ready^T420,  걍 제가 옮겨드릴께요 일당만 맞쳐주세요
<ready^T420> bluedusk: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저희 본부장님이 메가존을 엮어서
<jun__> 큭... 괜히 연봉이야기때 챗방에 있었어...ㅜㅜ 울고 싶슴돠~
<bluedusk> openvpn 서버 구축해서 vpc에 쪽 subnet이랑 사내 내부 네트웍이랑 붙여서 쓰고 있긴 한데
<ready^T420> 근데 메가존에 연락안한지 꽤됐네요 -,.- 제가 다해서
<bluedusk> 쩝
<bluedusk> 메가존에는 잘 아는사람 있으려나..
<jun__> 메가존????
<bluedusk> 뭐 모르면 물어볼사람이 없음
<bluedusk> 짱남
<ready^T420> 저흰 퍼블릭으로 서비스하는 서버 몇대 올리고
<ready^T420> bluedusk: 첨에 만난 컨택포인트는 그런데
<ready^T420> 나중엔 시니어 아키텍트들이랑 이야기하니까 -_-ㅋ 그냥저냥.. 뭐 제가 워낙 모르니
<bluedusk> 사실 저도 잘 모름
<ready^T420> 원래 소프트레이어 쓰려고 했는데
<bluedusk> << 예전엔 그냥 컴맹이라고 했는데
<ready^T420> 완전 망...
<ready^T420> -_-...
<bluedusk> 걍 멍청한듯..ㅠㅠ
<ready^T420> -_-ㅋ 저도 엊그제 부로 한살 더 먹어서
<ready^T420> 더 멍청해짐.
<bluedusk> 전 걍 멍청멍청 열매를 먹고 자란듯..ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 퇴근할께요
<ready^T420> bluedusk: (__)
<bluedusk> 집에 가자고 하네요
<jun__> 예~ 들어가세요~
<ready^T420> 면접 잘 보세요
<jun__> 좋은 결과 있길 기원할께요~
<bluedusk> 전 별로 기대 안해서 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 여튼 감사하빈다. 그럼 이만
<ready^T420> ㅠㅠ
<ready^T420> 이런
<ready^T420> 입사자가 다음주에 온다네요
<ready^T420> -_-.. 사무실에 자리가.. 도저히 없는데
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 사람이 올때마다 자리배치 -0-...
<jun__> 신입으로 들어오면 반은 욕먹겠는데요?
<jun__> 너 때문에 자리 배치 다시 한다구;;;
<ready^T420> -_-;;; 아 그렇진 않은데
<ready^T420> 그냥 우리 본부장 자리 빼려구요
<ready^T420> 윗층 가시라고
<jun__> 오우~~~
<ready^T420> 저희 팀도 신입이 곧 들어오려고
<ready^T420> 이번주에 고민을 해보겠다고
<jun__> 저도 신입으로 뽑아주세요~ 열심히 하겟습니다~
<ready^T420> ;;;;
<ready^T420> jun__: 지금 직장다니시지 않슴까 -0-
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 모르겠어요... 요새 회사의 비전을 못 느끼고 있어서요..
<ready^T420> 음..
<jun__> 무튼... 우울한 기분을 끌고서... 전 퇴근하겠습니다..
<jun__> 내일부터 2일간 외근이라... 금요일 쯤에나 뵐 수 있겠네요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 시간 날때 들어올께요~ 오늘도 수고 하셨습니다~ 편한 밤 되세요~
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<Dracokr> 오늘 트위터에 오픈소스에 대한 글이 많던데...뭔일이지
<Dracokr> 먼가 이슈돨만한 일이 있었나요
<DarkCircle> 토발즈가 리눅스 커널을 만든걸 자랑하려고 만들었다고 개드립
<DarkCircle> 그래서 분위기는 따끈~따끈~ ...
<ZNC_autowiz> 따끈 따끈 인가요 , 핫뜨그 핫뜨그 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 훈훈해요(ㅇㅇ?)
<root____7> 안녕하세요 혹시 pycharm 사용하시는 분?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 출근하셨나보군요
<Work^Seony> 네 출근해서 커피 한 잔 타갖구 왔어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 아직 일하시나봐요
<samahui_> 상큼한 아침기운이 물씬 풍겨 여기까지 닫는듯 합니다
<samahui_> 네 저도 뜨뜻한 커피 끓여다 놓고 홀짝거리면서 일하고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요.  요즘 한국 날씨가 따뜻해졌나봐요
<samahui_> 낮에는 많이 따스합니다
<samahui_> 하지만 아직은 새벽저녁으로 쌀쌀하기도해요. 비가 조금씩 내리는 날씨거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 이제 봄이 오네요
<samahui_> 봄은 한창이죠 ㅎㅎ 꽃나무들에 꽃이 만발이예요
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 1년 내내 계절이 없어서 그런건 없긴하지만, 비정상회담 외국인들이 하는 말처럼 꼭 4계절이 뚜렷한게 장점은 아닌거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전에 나눴던 대화인데... 전 계절 나뉘는거 싫어라합니다
<samahui_> 그덕분에 계절별 옷도 따로 필요하고 유행타면 그마져도 다음해에 못입죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 덕분에 여기서는 티셔츠에 구멍 여러개 뚫리는건 별 대수롭지도 않게 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 거기다 냉난방 따로따로 해결할 방도들을 그때그때 갖추어야하니 그것도 안좋아요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 확실히 전 가서 살아야 할까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 체질적으로 그게 맞으실거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 캘리포니아도 날씨가 진짜 살기 좋은 곳이거든요
<Work^Seony> 년중 평균기온이 18도에요
<samahui_> 캘리포니아에 있을때 느낀건데 정말 상황만 되면 그대로 뿌리 내리고 싶었어요
<samahui_> 더워도 그늘에 있으면 선선하니 좋더라고요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<samahui_> 근데 요즘은 이상기후로 그렇게 일정하지만은 안은거 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기도, 아무리 더워도 그늘에 있으면 시원하긴 해요
<samahui_> 하와이가 좋을거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네 그 동네야 뭐 음모론의 중심지이니... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 보통 기상이변은 없는데, 전세계적으로 드문 활화산이 있어서, 화산 터지면 무지 더워요
<samahui_> 저번에 케이블에서 하와이 화산지대 관광하는게 나오던데 바닷물이 펄펄 끓더군요
<samahui_> 거기다 용암이 바다로 떨어지고 있는데 그걸 옆에서 배타고 구경하더군요. 나름 스릴있을거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 용암이니깐요
<samahui_> 크게 한번 터지면... 대책이 없긴 하겠어요... 바다 한가운데 있는 섬들이니... 도망갈곳이 없겠네요
<Work^Seony> 다행히 그 섬은 사람이 많이 안살아요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 커피로 유명한 "코나" 라는 지역이 그 섬에 있긴하지만, 화산이랑은 먼 것 같더라구요
<samahui_> 하와이 커피가 맛있는 이유는 화산에 로스팅해서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  하와이 커피가 유명한 이유는, 시큼한 맛이 나기 때문인데요, 사실 한국사람들은 시큼한 맛 별로 안좋아하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 서양인들은 무지 좋아핳거든요
<samahui_> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 사워크림이라던가, 타바스코 소스 같은걸 보면 시큼하죠
<samahui_> 전 씁쓸한 향을 즐기지 맛은 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 시큼떨떠름하죠
<Work^Seony> 저도 커피 맛은 잘 모르는 사람이었는데, 여기서 매일 마시다보니 걍 익숙해졌어요
<samahui_> 그러고보니 핫소스조차 시큼한 맛이 있군요
<Work^Seony> 잘은 모르지만 진하게 안마시면 보리차 마시는 거 같아서, 진하게 마셔요
<samahui_> 전 커피 잘 마시는 편이 아니라서 그냥 보리차 처럼 놓고 일할때 한잔씩해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 별다방에서 아메리카노사면... 2리터 물통과 희석해서 마셔야되요...써서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 거기껀 좀 쓰긴 해요
<samahui_> 많이 쓴거 같아요
<samahui_> 맛도 없이 쓴데 잘팔리는거 보면... 흠... 한국사람들은 확실히 맛으로 마시는건 아닌가봅니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대신 모카나 라떼가 맛있잖아요
<samahui_> 카페모카나 카라멜마키아또 마시면 달달하니 이건 커피가 아니라 커피향 쉐이크죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 커피향 쉐이크... 적절한데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 더기다 휘핑크림에 시럽까지 듬뿍 엊어서 마시면 더욱더 그러하죠
<samahui_> 제 마눌님 취향이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 좋아라하니 한번씩 사다주는데 이거 한잔이면 얼마나 칼로리충전이 될까~ 싶어서 걱정이 살살되요
<Work^Seony> 칼로리 엄청나죠
<samahui_> 오호 한화가 이겼군요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 야구하는걸 깜박하고 못봤네요... 다음팟으로 보면 되는디 ....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 직원들 출근하기 전에 어서 보세요
<samahui_> 후딱 일하고 살짝 눈붙일때 패드로 봐야죠
<samahui_> 전 목금토일 쉬거든요
<samahui_> 친구놈 결혼식겸 해서 대전가야되는데 그냥 휴가내고 집에서 푸욱 쉬다오려고요
<Work^Seony> 오오 4일 쉬세요?
<Work^Seony> 아 휴가..
<samahui_> 아내랑 아기도 대려가서 부모님께 놀아드릴 시간도 드리고... 더불어 아내와 데이트도 좀 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그래서 날 잡았어요... 이번주 그렇게 놀고 피로 좀 풀어놔야 다음 주 이사하는데 지장이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요.  좀 쉬시면서 하세요.
<samahui_> 오늘만 잘 넘기면 5일 휴가의 효과가... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 일 대충 다 해놓고 살짜쿵 쇼부 봐야죠
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 오늘 오후부터 휴가시군요
<samahui_> 낮에 미팅만 갖고 그대로 내빼고 싶은 마음입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 밤샘하면서 일은 대충 다해가거든요
<samahui_> 일정 맞춰놨으니 다음주까지 저 없어도 될겁니다 .. 라는 작은 희망을 갖고 있죠
<Work^Seony> 걍 개기세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 뭐... 안되면 다음주에도 밤샘으로... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 개길겁니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 아얄씨에서도 한 일주일간은 못뵈겠네요
<samahui_> 뭐 그거야 대전가서 심심하면 들어오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 주말에 대전가니 야구봐야지 했는데... 금토일 삼연전은 부산이군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저는 야구는 별로 안좋아해서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 보는건 야구가 잴 재미있고... 몸으로 하는건 농구가 가장 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와이프가 테니스 같이 쳐보자는데 고민 중이에요
<samahui_> 해보세요 재미도 있고 운동도 되서 마음에 드실겁니다
<samahui_> 확~ 관심을 갖고 싶으시면 우리동네예체능 이라는 프로그램의 테니스편을 보세요
<samahui_> 연예인들이 참으로 못해서 나도 해보면 저거보단 잘하겠다는 생각과 테니스 게임의 재미를 느끼실수 있을겁니다
<Work^Seony> 예전에 신혼 초에 배드민턴 같이 했었는데 재밌더라구요
<samahui_> 저도 마나님과 베드민턴은 자주 쳤는데... 요즘은 육아로 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아기가 끝판왕이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 우리 마나님이 농구 테니스 베드민튼 볼링 다 잘하셔서 같이 어울리며 운동하고 놀기 좋거든요
<samahui_> 근데 아기님이 끝판왕으로 나오셔서 요즘은 휴업상태죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 덕분에 저만 가끔 시간날때 농구하러 가는 그런 형국입니다. 더불어 함께 살도 찌고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와이프께서는 우울증 괜찮으세요?
<samahui_> 근데 좀 더 크면 유모차 태워서 데리고 다니면서 운동다닐려고요
<samahui_> 우울증은 없어지고 폭력증이... 쿨룩
<samahui_> 여기서 이런예기하면 맞아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 운동 잘하시나 봅니다 , 부럽~
<samahui_> 운동을 잘해서 잘때립니다
<samahui_> 부러워마세요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 부럽 -ㅂ-
<ZNC_autowiz> 그냥 때리는정도가 아니라 정말 아프게 때리시는거겠지요?
<DarkCircle> 하지만 등짝을 제대로 맞으면 -ㅅ- ... (먼산)
<samahui_> ati그래픽 들어간 노트북이 있는데 이게 14.04이후로 다중 모니터 이용하다 화면 멈추는 경우가 종종 있네요
<DarkCircle> ....................................
<ZNC_autowiz> 음... 그래도 조금 부럽...
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 부럽다뇨... 등짝이 제 등짝이 아닙니다
<samahui_> 보통의 여자들처럼 짝이 아닙니다... 쩍 혹은 퍽 입니다
<ZNC_autowiz> 14.04 이후로 단일 nvidia 도 cli gui  전환하다가 멈추는경우 많이 봤습니다.
<ZNC_autowiz> acpi 쪽 문제인거 같더네요
<DarkCircle> 등짝 제대로 맞으면 호흡정지 + 심정지 (...)
<samahui_> 작업하다 저장도 안했는데 멈추면... 에휴
<Work^Seony> 일명 등짝 스매쉬
<ZNC_autowiz> 어우 ...
<ZNC_autowiz> 그래도 같이 살면 얼마나 좋을까 그저 부럽기만 한 총각 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 등짝 근육을 단련해야겠군요 ?ㅅ?a
<samahui_> 등짝에 근육이 붙으면 더 아파요... 살을 붙여야합니다
<samahui_> 근육파열일어나면 마이 아파요
<samahui_> 근데... 여서 이러다.. 마눌님이 눈팅하시면 저 큰일납니다
<Work^Seony> 많이 아프죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 덥어야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 설마 이 싯간에요...
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 지켜보고있다모드
<samahui_> 제 마나님은 이쁘고 착하고 요리잘하고...손이 참 맵습니다
<samahui_> 아기가 안잔다고 방금 전화왔습니다
<samahui_> 분명 지켜보고 있지 않을까하는 불안감이... ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헛! 비상이군요
<DarkCircle> 집에서 아얘 모니터를 뽑아버리심이 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 인터넷을 끊어버리고 싶지만 저희집은 따로 TV를 안놔서 모니터에 U+ 셋톱으로 보는지라...
<samahui_> TV라도 있어야 화를 달래드립니다
<Work^Seony> 집에다 닉네임 2개를 걸어놓으세요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프리노드는 3개는 접속 거부거든요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 천수과늠보살스매시를 ...
<samahui_> 다행이 저희집은 IRC접속이 안됩니다... 다만 제 걱정은 ... 구글링으로 기록이 뜨는것!!!
<DarkCircle> 푸루루롸아아악!
<Work^Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 봇을 빼야겠(?)
<Work^Seony> 저희들만 아는 닉을 하나 더 만드시는 겁니다 ㅋ
<samahui_> 앞으로 씹을때는 그분으로 해야겠네요 흐흐흐
<DarkCircle> 채널 점검을 빙자한 봇 빼고박기
<samahui_> 칭찬할때만 마눌이나 마나님으로다가...
<DarkCircle> 하지만 분노의 구글링을 하시면 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (...................)
<samahui_> 절대로 본인인거 모르게... 상사 욕하는척.... 하지만 상사가 또 그글을 본다면... 진퇴양난이군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 구글링을 참으로 잘하십니다
<samahui_> 저희 과 후배님이시라 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 상사에게 몰래 이실직고를 해서 일단은 한쪽 목숨이라도 부지해야 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<ZNC_autowiz> 과 후배 오오
<samahui_> irc에서 열심히 씹는데 상대방이 상사였던 경험자 1인
<DarkCircle> 이게..그렇고..그래서..그리하여..그러하니...그리됩니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅇㅇ
<samahui_> 일하던 노트북 뻤었어욧 ㅎㅎㅎ 역시 지급품 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 된장
<DarkCircle> 의미없는 코딩에 곶통받는중 ㄱ- ㄱ- ...
<Work^Seony> 의미없는 코딩 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 마우스만 움직이는군요 아싸~ 10분전 저장하고 채팅하면서 놀아서 다행입니다
<samahui_> 의미없는 코딩 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 일 그만하고 자러가라는 하늘의 계시입니다
<samahui_> 전 한숨자고 내일 컴백 혹은 나중에 컴백하겠사옵니다 ...부디 내일도 땡땡이쳐서 수목금토일 놀수있기를 기원해주세요~
<DarkCircle> 코드는 이리저리 조금씩 쌓아올라가긴 한데 이게 결과로 나오게 하려니 ... 아 _-_ 이거 바벨탑이네요
<DarkCircle> 망.
<Work^Seony> 점점 스파게티가 되간다고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 만줄 정도 짜야 하나가 겨우 돌아가려나 ...
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 망할 php...
<DarkCircle> 네이밍도 ㅂㅅ이고 ... 문법도 ㅂㅅ이고 ...
<samahui_> 전 이만 가보겠습니다
<samahui_> 즐거운 코딩되세요~
<DarkCircle> 아침에 살아계시길 _0_
<samahui_> 네!
<samahui_> 그럼 이만~
<HolyKnight> @random_pory: 번역) 「항상 남자친구와 이어폰을 한쪽씩 끼고 범프의 노래를 듣습니다」라는 커플의 편지에 대해 후지와라 모토오(bump of chicken의 보컬겸 기타)가「스테레오 음원은 L과 R이 다른 소리를 내니까 그러지 마세요」라고 말했다. 참 옳은 말이었다.
<Dracokr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-08
<ZNC_autowiz> T.T
<Dracokr> 아...어제 아이가 겨울왕국 보고 잔다고 해서 1시반에 잤더니
<Dracokr> 피곤하네요 -_-
<PotatoGim> 아직까지 엘사느님의 위엄이...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 디즈니 일하는 사람들이, 겨울왕국 때문에 친구들한테 욕을 많이 먹었대요
<razGon_MINILA> 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 자녀가 있는 친구들이, 니놈들이 만든 겨울왕국 때문에 내가 죽겠다 면서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하루종일 똑같은 노래 듣는게 고문이라면서 뭐 암튼 농담반 진담반으로 디즈니에서 일하는 친구들한테 하소연했다는 일화가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 미국에 무슨 뉴스인지 토크쇼인지에서도, 디즈니가 겨울왕국 2 제작발표를 하면서 미안하다 라고 얘길 했으니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Dracokr> 전 이미 30번쯤 봤을걸요
<Dracokr> 연출상의 문제점이나, 논리상 오류도 다 보임
<Dracokr> -_-
<Dracokr> 안나가 엘사 따라서 떠난후 2박3일간 먹지도 자지도 않았다라던가
<samahui_> 좋은 아침 입니다
<softfactory203> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 식욕이 무지 땡기네요...
<Work^Seony> 체중이 조금 늘었는데....  어찌해야할지 모르겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 체중땜시 걱정이예요
<Work^Seony> 저는 많이 늘진 않았구요, 늘어도 일정 무게 이상은 안나가는데, 요즘 식욕을 주체를 못하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 키가 자라실지도... ㅎㅎ
<softfactory203> 처음 인사드립니다.
<samahui_> 네 반갑습니다~
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 야곱 님이시군요 ㅎ
<Dracokr> 봄이라 그런지...ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 식욕의 원인을 찾아야 겠군요
<Work^Seony> 원래 봄이 식욕이 가장 땡기는 계절인가요?
<Dracokr> 사람마다 다르죠
<Dracokr> 저는 나물이나 채소 가격 싸져서 그런거 자주 먹고 싶어지고....채소 가격 싸지니 같이 고기도 먹고 싶고...(응?)
<Dracokr> 그러다보니 좀 먹게 되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 저도 봄나물이 가장 땡겨요
<samahui_> 그리고 많이 먹게 되죠
<Work^Seony> 전 무조건 꼬기가 땡깁니다 ㅋ
<Dracokr> 저도 딸이 고기타령해서...조만간 이마트 좀 털러 가야할듯
<Dracokr> 안심 사러
<samahui_> 저희 아이도 이유식에 소고기 갈아넣어주면 잘먹습니다 흐흐
<samahui_> 지 아빠를 고대로 닮았다죠
<Dracokr> 전에 장모님이 딸 봐주실때
<Dracokr> 데리고 정육점에 가셔서 찌개와 잡채에 넣을 돼지고기를 주문하셨는데,
<Dracokr> 같이 있던 딸이 '난 소고기를 더 좋아하는데' 라고 큰 소리로 말하더라고 -_-
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 이유식은 좀 어렵죠. 좀 있다가 어른이랑 같이 먹게 되면 편해지죠 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 싱겁게만 해서 먹이면 되니
<samahui_> 이제 시작단계라 한가지식 돌아가면서 먹이고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 다른 아이와 달리 흘리지도 않고 잘 먹어서 놀라는 중입니다
<samahui_> 자기가 흘릴꺼 같으면 고개를 뒤로 졌혀서 받아먹더군요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<Dracokr> 저희는 이제 숟가락 연습중. 젓가락은 처음부터 잘하더니 숟가락은 좀 늦네요.
<Dracokr> (우분투방이 육아방화)
<Work^Seony> 이거 어디서 파는 음식이게요 ㅋㅋ https://musa4trip.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/hawaii-mc.jpg
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 뭔가 제 취향이네요
<Dracokr> 파일명이 하와이mc라고
<Work^Seony> 맥도날드 아침 메뉴입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 맥도날드 메뉴 ㅋ ㅋ
<Dracokr> 하와이 맥도날드인가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 한국 맥도날드에도 시급히 도입이 필요해 보입니다
<samahui_> 제 든든한 아침을 위해서
<Work^Seony> 네  하와이 맥도날드에서 아침에만 파는건데요,
<Work^Seony> 미국 사람들 시선에서는 믿을 수 없는 사진이라네요
<Dracokr> 양상추 한두장 곁들여주면 좋을듯 한...
<Work^Seony> 스팸 소비량 전세계 1위가 하와이라는데, 이 동네는 1년에 한 번씩 스팸 축제도 해요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가끔 학교 교수가 스팸 써있는 티셔츠 입고 강의하는거 보면 좀 웃기긴 합니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 좋은 곳이군요 저도 스팸은 좋아라합니다
<ready^T420> 아
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 양념통닭 땡기네요...
<ready^T420> 스팸먹고싶네요.
<Work^Seony> 저녁에 멕시칸 양념치킨이나 먹어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 오
<ready^T420> 하와이에도
<ready^T420> 양념치킨이 있나요?
<samahui_> 요즘 한국은 배달앱등 덕분에 가격들이 다 올라서 배달음식 시키기 짜증납니다
<Work^Seony> 네 있는데요, 한국사람이 하는 양념치킨은 별로 맛이 없구요,
<Work^Seony> 진짜 멕시칸 사람들이 하는 멕시칸 양념치킨이 진짜 맛있죠
<samahui_> 거기다 B모사 두곳이 아주 작정하고 가격올리니 다 따라 올라서 동네치킨 아니고는 먹기 겁나는 가격이죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 하와이 올 때만 해도 음식값은 한국이 훨씬 쌌는데, 이젠 훨씬 비싸요
<samahui_> 원재료값 오를때는 너도나도 올리고서 재료값 떨어져도 그대로 유지하죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 근데 더 싫은건, 먹는걸로 장난치는거에요...
<Work^Seony> 못먹을걸 넣는다거나...
<Work^Seony> 그것도 대기업이...
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 그랬으면 아마 회사 문 닫았을 거에요...
<samahui_> 그러고보니 저번에 제과사가 일본 수출품은 좋은 기름쓰고 우리나라는 싼거 쓰다 걸렸는데 하는말이 걸작이였어요. 한국인 입맛에 맞게 만들어서 그렇다고 ㅎㅎ;;
<ready^T420> -_-...
<ready^T420> 자동차랑 똑같네
<samahui_> 우리 국민은 해당 제과업체의 말대로라면 싼입입니다
<ready^T420> 내수용을 더 좋게 만들어야지
<samahui_> 거기다 거품 포장은 여전하죠
<samahui_> 사먹지 말아야하는데 사먹는 사람들이 문제죠
<samahui_> 이번에 허니버터칩 파동일어났을때도 솔직히 먹지 말아줬어야 한다고 봅니다. 이것들이 고가정책을 넘어서 희귀품 만들어서 비싸게 팔아먹는 꼴이 참으로 한심하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 전 아직 못먹어봤어요
<Work^Seony> 맛있나요? ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 전 아직 구경도 못했습니다.
<samahui_> 전 먹어봤지만 ... 맛은 있는데 그렇다고 크게 엄청나게 맛있지도 않아요
<samahui_> 하나 다 혼자 먹으면 질릴정도라서 별로죠
<Work^Seony> 그게 감자칩이죠?
<samahui_> 원작인 일본께 더 맛있고... 솔직히 수미칩 이나 꼬칼콘의 비슷한 맛 제품이 더 맛있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 감자칩 입니다
<Work^Seony> 감자칩이라면, 전 그냥 프리토레이에서 나오는 Lays가 최고입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 포카칩에 버터랑 꿀 발라 놓으면 비슷한 맛이 난다죠
<Work^Seony> 예전에 하와이 처음 왔을 때 과자가 먹고싶은데 뭘 먹어야할지 몰랐었죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서 고른게 치토스... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오리온 프리토레이의 그 프리토레이가 미국 회사라는걸 처음 알게된 날이죠
<samahui_> 레이즈가 확실히 맛있죠 양도 많고
<Work^Seony> 근데 미국 치토스는, 3개 이상 먹을 수 없을만큼 짰어요
<Work^Seony> 지금은... 그 자리에서 다 먹습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 미국 치즈 과자는 저도 짜서 많이 못먹겠더군요.. 그래도 어느순간 땡겨요
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 놓고 먹을려고 사놓은 프리토레이 미니 과자 50개들이 상자에 과자가 아직 남아있어요! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 키보드와 사이즈 비교를 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 요즘 과자는 자제하고 있습니다. 얼마전에 치즈볼 한통 사놓고 먹다보니... 엄청나게 살찌는게 느껴지는거 같더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/akytgf729qnrppk/AAAqGYyBnTak-RbBGPcoG1LWa
<Work^Seony> 모니터 고치고 새로 찍은 사진입니다 ㅎㅎ https://www.dropbox.com/sc/4u4tgjibf6uprkt/AABKF4SsNAlAZLZz2M1N-a6ca
<samahui_> 고대기가 인상적이군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 저 구석은 제 와이프 자리거든요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 바닦에 뭔가 깐건가요?
<samahui_> 전 그냥 카펫위에 의자 바퀴가 있으니 자꾸 좀 씹히는 느낌이랄까 걸리는 느낌이랄까 그런거 땜시 의자 옮기기 불편한데 저거 좋아보이네요
<Work^Seony> 카펫에서는 바퀴가 잘 안굴러가니깐요, 그 위에 올려놓는 플라스틱 판 같은게 팔아요
<Work^Seony> 카펫이 일상적인 나라라서 저런게 흔해요
<samahui_> 괜찮은 제품이군요. 검색해봐야겠어요
<Dracokr> 과자는...요즘 외국과자들 많이 알려져서 그런지 동네에도 외국과자 전문점이 생겼어요
<Dracokr> 뭐 장사 안되는지 맨날 할인 판매하지만
<Dracokr> -_-
<Dracokr> 배달앱은 잘만 되었다면, 배달음식점들 전단지 배포 절약해서 좋았을텐데.
<Dracokr> 스마트폰 앱 쓰는 사람 따로 있고, 전단지 보는 사람 따로 있어서, 배달앱 가입한다고 전단지 안뿌릴수는 없는거니까
<Dracokr> 결국 추가부담일뿐...
<samahui_> 추가 부담을 음식값에 그것도 배달앱 안쓰는 사람에게만 전가해서 문제죠
<samahui_> 배달앱 초기라 홍보성으로 앱쓰면 할인이 들어가는데 이게 그냥 전화하면 할인 없이 올린 가격에 먹어야 하는 거거든요
<samahui_> 잘못 정착했고 일종의 강압적인 제품이 되어버렸죠
<samahui_> 누가 소송걸었으면 좋겠어요. 해당 제품 팔아먹으려고 소비자에게 부담을 전가시킨거니 소송하면 이길지도...
<Work^Seony> 예전에는 배달 잘되는 세계 최고의 나라였는데 지금은 그거 때문에 말이 많네요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 배달 잘되는게 부럽긴 해요
<Dracokr> 그런건 서비스 모델 문제에 가까워서 아마 기각당할듯
<samahui_> 소송 대상에 따라서 결과가 다르겠죠
<samahui_> 음식점을 상대로 한다면 먹힐겁니다. 역차별이니까요
<Dracokr> 예전에 소셜 커머스에서도 비슷한 이슈가 있었는데 공정위인가 어디서 조사하다 별 문제 없다고, 가이드라인만 만들고 그냥 말았거든요.
<Dracokr> 어디는 할인 해주고 어디는 그거 전가하고
<Dracokr> 그랬죠
<samahui_> 공정위 조사야 그렇지만 소송은 다르죠.
<samahui_> 뭐 귀찮아서 그냥 안쓰고 안먹고 말겠지만요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 배달앱 안쓰고 걍 직접 전화걸어서 배달시키면 어떻게 되요?
<Dracokr> 할인 못받죠
<Work^Seony> 아... 할인이라는게 있군요...
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 할인해주는데요?
<samahui_> 기존 가격이 되는거죠
<samahui_> 자장면등 중국집은 1천원 올려버렸어요
<Dracokr> 500원이나 천원정도 차이 날걸요
<samahui_> 수수료 때문인듯한데 결국 엄청난 비율로 가격 올려버린게 되서 물가도 오른꼴이 되었죠
<samahui_> 앱덕분에 물가가 또 오른거죠
<Work^Seony> 그런거군요...
<samahui_> 앱을 안쓰는 사람에게만요
<Dracokr> 어재튼 소송은 불가능할겁니다. 피해라는게 애매해서.
<Dracokr> 업주는 그거 배달앱 안할려면 안할 수 있는거고. 소비자는 몇백원 할인 차이는 인정받기 어렵고
<samahui_> 5000원 자장면이면 20프로가 오른건데요
<samahui_> 몇백원차이 문제가 아니죠 그리고 소송을 하려면 집단으로 해야죠
<samahui_> 스마트폰 안쓰는 사람들 흐흐
<Dracokr> 가격은 업주가 정하는거에요. 2배로 올리던 말든
<Dracokr> 그게 피해는 아니죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘 중국집에서 볶음밥 시키면 진짜로 짬뽕국물 안줘요?
<samahui_> 그게 가격 올리걸 말하는게 아니라 앱을 안쓰면 차별을 받는 부분에 대한거라
<Dracokr> 담합이라도 하지 않는 이상
<Dracokr> 그것도 인정받기 어려운게
<samahui_> 거기다 담합에 가깝죠 전체가 한번에 앱을 핑게로 올렸으니
<Dracokr> 가격을 차별해서 받은게 아니라, 할인 해주는거라
<samahui_> 볶음밥 시키면 국물줍니다
<samahui_> 그러니까요 역차별이죠
<Dracokr> 백화점 50%할인 이벤트 그런건 뭐 다른가요
<Dracokr> 날짜 하나차이로 가격이 절반되는데
<samahui_> 앱을 안쓰거나 스마트폰이 없으면 받을수 없는거니까요
<Work^Seony> 짬뽕국물이 아니라 무슨 우동국물을 준다는 소리가 이 동네에 만연해서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 우동국물을 준다면 더 좋은데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 가계에 따라서 틀려요... 짬뽕국물을 주는곳도 있고 그냥 계란국같은걸 주는곳도 있죠
<samahui_> 그게 우동국물같은 그런거죠
<Work^Seony> 그게 중국집 우동은 우리가 아는 그런 일본우동이 아니라 계란국 같은걸 거에요..
<samahui_> 그건 예전부터 그렇게 주는곳들이 있었어요
<DarkCircle> 어음 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 암튼 그 얘기 처음 들었을 때 완전 충격이었어요
<samahui_> 네 맞아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 이제 국물도 비싸서 짬뽕으로 안준다니 뭐니....
<samahui_> 근데 이게 짜고 맵지 않아서 더 좋아하는 사람도 있습니다
<samahui_> 그건 와전된거 같아요... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다행이네요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 오히려 짬뽕보다 우동이 비싸죠... 짬뽕은 많이 시키고 해서 대량 끓여놓거든요
<Dracokr> 가끔 차량이나 명품들 가격 인하하면, 민사소송 오는 경우가 있어요. 하루차이로 몇백 몇천 손해봤다고. 근데 그거 다 기각당해요.
<samahui_> 짬뽕국물 주는건 돈들어가는 일이 아니죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 사실 중화요리 못먹어서 스트레스 받거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 중화요리는 깐풍기 같은건 좋아라하는데 그냥 면요리는 가끔 먹으면 맛있지만 이상하게 소화가 잘 안되더라고요
<samahui_> 자극이 심하고 기름이 많아서 그런지 부담되는 음식이긴해요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 아~ 없어서 못드시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 잠시 착각했네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 제대로 하는데가 없어요
<samahui_> 중화요리는 우리나라 전통요리죠. 토대를 중국에 둔...
<samahui_> 중국에 가도 없자나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  "중화"라는 단어가 중국스럽게 라는 의미라...
<samahui_> 전 오히려 미국에서 먹었던 차우면 같은게 가끔 생각나요
<samahui_> 박스에 넣어서 팔거나 배달하는 음식들이 있다는게 참 재미있었던 경험이거든요
<Work^Seony> 아. 차우멘.... 저는 차우펀을 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 핫도그나 피자 스테이크가 더 생각나지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 같은 이름의 다른음식이죠... 우리나라와 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  Costco 가면 핫도그 팔잖아요
<samahui_> 햄버거만 해도 크기가 좀 크죠
<samahui_> 코스트코에서 먹는 피자나 핫도그가 그나마 비슷하죠
<samahui_> 근데 코스트코 회원카드 없애버려서 못사요
<Work^Seony> costco가서 핫도그에 양파 잔뜩 뿌려서 먹는게 가끔 제 먹는 낙이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 양파 반 핫도그 반에 소스 뿌려서 먹으면... 무지 맛있죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 달달하니 맛나죠
<samahui_> 아 ~ 땡기네요
<samahui_> 음식앱 이야기하다 생각났는데 구매자 담합 앱을 만들어야겠어요... 가격 말도 안되게 올리거나 부당한 제품 팔면 불매운동하는 앱 흐흐
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 앱이 앱을 낳는군요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 담합이 담합을 낳은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 일 대충 정리하고 전 도망갈겁니다 이제 연휴 시작이네요 흐흐
<samahui_> 어제 말씀대로 잘 개겼습니다
<samahui_> 점심 먹으러 갈때~ 전 퇴근해버려야죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어서 즐거운 휴가를...
<samahui_> 내일 애 예방접종이 잡혀서 좀 걱정이네요. 6개월차에 맞는 접종에 열날수도 있는게 있어서 걱정되죠
<samahui_> 이거 잘 넘겨야 데리고 대전을 가는데 에휴... 덕분에 하루는 집에서 빈둥거리고 가야겠네요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui_> 역시 한화 경기는 TV로만 봐야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 예방접종... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저 작은 아기를 뭘 그렇게 많이 맞춰야 하는지 모르겟네요
<samahui_> 저희 어릴때 보다 더 많아진거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 애가 없어서 아직 잘 모르겠지만, 저랑 제 와이프가 공감하는건 한국의 요즘세대 부모들은 좀 너무 심하게 극성인거 같아요
<samahui_> 거기다 병원의 장사속이 맞아 떨어지니 예방접종양이 장난이 아니예요
<Work^Seony> 제가 어디서 들은 얘기가, 아토피는 주변 환경이 너무 깨끗해서 생기는 병이라고 하더라구요...
<samahui_> 다행인건 지원되는게 많아서 거진 공짜라는거죠... 하지만 필수가 아닌것도 병원에서 꼭 맞아야 한다는 듯한 뉘앙스를 풍기면서 유도하죠
<Work^Seony> 신체의 항체 생성 메카니즘이, 나쁜 것이 몸에 소량 들어오고 이것을 토대로 항체를 만드는 거잖아요
<Work^Seony> 예방접종이라는 것도 같은 원리로 하는 건데,
<samahui_> 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 너무 깨끗하고 너무 깔끔한 것만 찾다보니 결국 아이들이 오히려 병드는거죠..
<samahui_> 근데 그걸 너무 과도하게 하니 작은 자극에도 크게 반응하는게 아토피 같아요
<Work^Seony> 뭔 초딩 책가방이 70만원이나 하는걸 사주고...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 대충 흙도 좀 묻혀 가며 놀아야 하는데 말이지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 당연히 접속되어 있는줄 알았는데 znc 서버  PC 재부팅 하면서 떨어졌었네요 ㅠ
<samahui_> 책가방은 너무 심한데 이게 웃긴게 몇명이나 그렇게 맨다고 그걸 뉴스에서 홍보한 꼴이죠
<samahui_> 흙에서 놀아야 하는데 주변에 흙이 없죠 도시에는...
<samahui_> 있는곳은 애완견님들이 대소변으로 깔끔하게 오염시켜서 애들 놀게하기 겁나고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 키우던 애완견도 아이 생기면 버리던 팔던 한다는데, 그것도 좀 어이가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 서양만 해도, 애기때부터 애완견 물고빨고 하면서 크거든요
<samahui_> 애완견은 어쩔 수 없는 경우도 있긴해요... 털알러지 있어서 어쩔수없이 없앤적이 있거든요...제 막둥이요
<samahui_> 다만 났고서 다시 데려와 키웠죠
<Work^Seony> 그게, 어릴 때부터 같이 키우면서 알러지라는게 극복되는건 아닐까요?
<samahui_> 그정도가 아니라 숨을 못셔요
<samahui_> 저희집은 개를 좋아해서 거의 없은적이 없었어요
<samahui_> 지금도 네마리 키우죠...
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui_> 근데 애가 숨을 못쉬니 바로 없애버리게 되더라고요... 아무리 자식같은 강아지라도 진짜 자식과는 차이가 있죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 사람도 좀 싫은 ㅠㅠ 감정이 메말라 가고 있어요
<samahui_> 다만 아예 없애는게 아니라 친척집으로 피신보냈다가 다시 데려온거지만요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 다시 데려온 거야 전혀 문제될 게 없는데요, 버리는 사람들은 참...
<samahui_> 여자라도 좋아하세요 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 개값이 싸서 문제에요
<samahui_> 버리는건 아니라고 봅니다
<Work^Seony> 이 동네처럼 한 마리에 백만원씩 해야 생명 귀한줄 알지..
<samahui_> 그럴꺼면 키우질 말아야죠
<samahui_> 가격이 문제가 아니라 정말 가족으로 키우면 못버리죠
<samahui_> 저희집 요즘 난리예요. 애들이 다 15살이 넘어서 거진 갈나이거든요
<samahui_> 개도 암걸리고 이것저것 병걸리니 이걸 그냥은 못보낸다고 다 수술시키고 뭐하고... 수백씩 깨지고 있죠
<Work^Seony> 15살 넘었으면 정말 노인네 다 됐네요
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 예들 떠나면 부모님 충격이 크실거 같아서 차후 어쩌나 싶은데 안되면 아내와 아기라도 내려가 있게하려고요
<samahui_> 확실히 자식들이 장성했는데 결혼들은 안하니 애가 집에 없어서 더 외로우시니 강아지에게 크게 애정을 갖으시는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 연세 드신 부모님들한테 애완견 사드리면 그렇게 좋아하실 수가 없다고 하더라구요
<samahui_> 보다 큰 효는 손주를 안겨드리는 겁니다만... 사회가 사회니 애낳기 겁나고 결혼하기 겁나고 그러하죠
<samahui_> 그러다보니 애완견이 그 자리를 대신하는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 울나라가 한 20년만 지나면 청년층이 심각하게 부족할 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 진짜로 심각해질 거 같아요
<samahui_> 우리나라 뿐만 아니라 전세계적으로 그런 나라가 많죠
<samahui_> 점심시간이 다되가는군요
<samahui_> 즐거운 점심 시간들되시고~ Seony님은 저녁 잘 챙겨드세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 이만 도망갑니다 나중에 뵈요~~~
<Work^Seony> 즐거운 휴가 보내세요
<samahui_> 넵
<DarkCircle> 휴가!
<DarkCircle> 부럽 -ㅅ-
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 어제 휴가내서 모터쇼 다녀왔심다
<HolyKnight> 헤헤
<AutoWiZ_znc> 모터쇼 어디로요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서울 킨택스 군요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 포르쉐 컨버터블 차량 이쁘네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 밥먹고 오겠습니다.
<Dracokr> 모터쇼라...
<Dracokr> 모터쇼는 예전에 차보러 가는게 아니었는데 ㅎㅎㅎ 요즘은 다른가요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 모터셔는 차보러 가는거지요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 못들어올꺼라 했지만... 들어오고야 말았습니다 ㅎ
<jun_> 오늘은 날씨도 좋구...
<jun_> 꽃놀이 가려고 했으나... 까였고....
<Dracokr> 서버 리붓하면 znc가 돌아오는지 테스트 좀 하겠습니다 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 모터쇼의 본질은 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 언니를 보러가는거 =3
<DarkCircle> (!)
<AutoWiZ_znc> 새삥 차에 어울리는 모델 + 미모 모델에 어울리는 차를 보러가는 거? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 모델이 안어울리면 FAIL
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제가 직접 모델을 하겠.... 쳐맞쳐맞
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 모터쇼에 관련되서 저도 문자 왔더라구요..
<jun_> 확인제대로 안해봤는데.. 어디서 하는지 확인해봐야겠네요
<Dracokr> http://draco.pe.kr/archives/62
<Dracokr> 모터쇼 가본지 12년이 넘었군요
<Dracokr> T_T
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전 퇴장하겠습니다~ 수고하세요~~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 에고 설정힘들다 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 오랜만~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 ㅋㅋ 꿈에서 키보드 사는 꿈 꿨어요 .. 사실 모양은 딱 제가 초등학교때 쓰던 완전 구형 키보드 인데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 꿈속에서는 좋다고 막 뛰어다녔네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 키보드 사고싶으신 거에요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그다지 그렇지도 않은데 말이지요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 지금 플런저에 만족 .... 아...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 한영 키 위치가 영 적응이 안되서
<Work^Seony> 한영키 쓰시나보군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사실 저는 그래서 키보드 살때 백슬러쉬랑 , 한영키 위치 안맞으면 쳐다보지도 않는데
<Work^Seony> 저는 한영키는 절대 안써서... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> shift + space 는 오타가 나와서 ( 제의지와 상관없이 변환이 되버려서)
<AutoWiZ_znc> mod( super )  + space 는 좀 불편하더라구요 손을 일부러 움직여야 해서
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 컨트롤 스페이스를 씁니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ibus 기본 키조합이기도 하죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 기본인가요? 흐음
<Work^Seony> 맥에서도 쓸 수 있는 조합이라서 저는 이걸로 전부 통일했어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 근데 윈도우즈에서는 정말 오래전부터 한영키 쓰다보니 , 당연하다고 생각이 들어서 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐든 익숙해지면 바꾸기 어렵죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님은 드라마 보는거 없으세요?
<Work^Seony> 일부러 안봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보기시작하면 못끊거든요
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 선택한게 게임이기도 해요
<Work^Seony> 이상하게, 게임은 끊을 수 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 하다보면 뇌가 스트레스를 받으니까, 장시간 못하겠더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 드라마 심하게 꼽히면 밀린거 본다고 잠을 못자요 하루 2~3시간 자면서 , 퇴근하자마자 드라마 틀고 잠들때 까지 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 드라마 보면 다들 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 예능은 몇개 봅니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이게 하루에 1~2개 만 보면 괜찮을거 같은데 , 조절이 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예능은 어떤거 보세요?
<Work^Seony> 무한도전, 비정상회담, 냉장고를 부탁해, 개콘 정도 봐요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 비정상 회담 우연히 몇부분 짧게 봤는데 많이 재미 있는거 같았어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무지 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이상하게 예능은 잘 안땡기더라구요 .
<Work^Seony> 저는 비정상회담을 5회인가부터 처음 보고 너무 재밌어서, 1회 찾아서 전부 다 봤어요
<Work^Seony> 고정관념을 깨고 생각을 바꾸는데 도움이 많이 되는 프로죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오오 좋은데요 고정관념을 깨준다라..
<Work^Seony> 보시면 알게되는게, 확실히 유럽권은 사고방식이 다르거든요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 저는 예전에 미녀들의 수다라고
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 이슬람 쪽을 보면 우리보다 보수적인게 더 심하다는 점...
<Work^Seony> 미녀들의 수다랑은 차원이 다르죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 여러 나라 사람 나오는 프로 있었는데 그건 정말 자주 챙겨 봤어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거의 매주
<Work^Seony> 다루는 주제부터가 완전히 달라요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음... 그렇긴 하네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 벨기에는 무정부 상태인 적이 수시로 있었다는 점도 흥미롭고,
<Work^Seony> 베네치아는 더 이상 아름다운 도시가 아니라는 점도 재밌었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이집트에서는 여자친구라는 단어가 없다고 했었나... 암튼 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 논란이 좀 있었던 터키의 에네스는 진짜 한국사람보다 더 한국말을 잘할 정도구요, 그러다보니 여러가지 비유나 이슬람 문화로서의 터키의 여러가지 것들을 속담으로 설명해주는데 정말 재밌습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 세상엔 참 사람이 많구나 ... 하는걸 요즘 새삼 다시 느끼고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 점심시간 다되가네요.  오늘은 샐러드 먹어야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 맛있게 드세요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 슬 출근 준비~
<Work^Seony> 넵 출근하고 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 포럼 아직 안열리네요.
<Dracokr> 즐거운 출근 돠시길
<Work^Seony> 포럼서버에 ssh 접속이 안되는걸 보니...
<Dracokr> 서버 자체가 멈춘건가...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 출근 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> AutoWiZ_znc, 축하드려요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음?? 어떤것에 대한 축하인가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> welcome to hell!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_> ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 welcome to war.!
<AutoWiZ_znc> hell 이라는 글자에 'o' 하나만 더하면 hello 가 되는 장난같은 인생사~
<AutoWiZ_znc> (님이라는 글자에 점하나만 찍으면  도로남이 되는 장난 같은 인생사)
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-09
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 일하기싫어 죽겠네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 퇴근해버릴까 고민 중입니다..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 애고 .. 뭔가 일할 맛이 나는 거리가 하나 있어야 하는데 말이지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 실은 오늘 좀 쉴까 생각중이에요 잠을 너무 못자서 그런지 아무 의욕도 없고 스트레스만 받고
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 일단 집에가면 폭풍겜질 하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 생활의 활력을 위해 가끔씩 게임을 열심히 해 줄 필요가 있다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 요즘 화초키우기 하렵니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 바질과 로켓샐러드, 애플민트.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그건 어디서 나온 게임이에요??   ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 바질...
<Work^Seony> 바질향 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 서니님, 요리시에 허브 들어가는 거 뭐있으세ㅐ요?
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 바질 정말 좋아해여
<AutoWiZ_znc> 외국은 바질 정말 많이 쓴다고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 들었어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음...  글쎄요  뭐 줏어들은건 많은데 제가 요리를 잘 못해서 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 실란트로는 한국사람들 대부분이 싫어하니까 잘 안넣고..
<razGon_MINILA> 이탈리아 요리의 고추죠.
<Work^Seony> 근데 저도 근래 들어서 실란트로가 좋아지기 시작했어요
<Work^Seony> 예전엔 베트남 쌀국수 먹다가 실란트로 보이면 죄다 건져냈는데 지금은 걍 먹습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 향신료 종류가 많은데 그 향을 잘이용하면 그저그런 요리가 확바뀌죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 아.
<razGon_MINILA> 코리엔더
<razGon_MINILA> 고수나물이라고 하죠.
<Work^Seony> 아 네 한국에서 고수 라고 부르는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 실란트로 라고 부릅니다
<razGon_MINILA> 의외로 많이 쓰이는 향신료에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 멕시코의 살사 소스에도 쓰이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 약간 비릿한 행주맛이 나지만, 이게 국물과 만낫을떄 감칠맛은.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 베트남 쌀국수를 제대로 만드는 데가 적다는 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 사실 실란트로가 알게모르게 많이 쓰여요.  그걸 대놓게 씹히게 안해서 그렇지...
<razGon_MINILA> 진한 국물에서 향신료가 잘 어우러지는데, 거의 갈비탕 수준으로 밍맹 하게 만들어서 이상한 맛이 나오죠
<Work^Seony> 베트남 쌀국수 국물도 주재료로 실란트로를 반드시 넣어야 그 맛이 나거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아... 한국에서는 쌀국수 못먹어봤어요
<razGon_MINILA> 옙 적극 동의합니다. !!
<razGon_MINILA> 한국도 쌀국수 잘하는데는 몇곳밖에 안되요. 베트남식.
<razGon_MINILA> 압구정 리틀사이공. 여의도 하노이의 아침.
<razGon_MINILA> 이게 지점마다 편차가 넘커요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 딴데도 다 그렇겠지만, 하와이에서는 베트남 사람이 쌀국수집을 해서 어딜가나 다 맛있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그것도 잘해야 되요. 광주에서 했는데, 향신료를 제대로 못써서 심한 비린 맛이 나서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 만든사람이 베트남사람.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 향신료를 좋아하게 된게 대학떄 자취하면서 스파게티 만들기 시작하면서 좋아햇어요
<Work^Seony> Costco가면 워낙 향신료랑 허브가 넘쳐나서, 사실 저랑 제 와이프도 뭘 사야할지 잘 모르는 편이에요
<Work^Seony> 아 뭐 하긴 costco 말고 동네 마트만 가도 그렇긴 해요
<razGon_MINILA> 거기에 전공의떄 서울로 올라오면서 피자에 무슨 풀을 뿌리는데 향기가 좋아서 알아보니 루꼴라.
<razGon_MINILA> 로켓샐러드
<razGon_MINILA> 하와이는 기후가 좋아서 허브키우기 좋을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 동네에 지중해식 파는 곳이 있는데 진짜 맛있꺼든요.  거기가 실란트로를 많이 써요
<razGon_MINILA> 바질과 로즈마리, 양고기드시면 커민 추천해요
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 저는 실란트로를 싫어한다는 사실! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 자체는 별루죠. 다른 것과 어우러져야 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 그게 요리에 들어가면 달라지더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 갈증을 많이 느끼는 하와이라면 생바질잎을 이용한 레몬수 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 티비에서 요리프로가 유행이던데, 저도 요리 좀 해볼까 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 물. 1.5-2리터. 에 바질 2-3잎 넣구. 레몬즙 몇스푼 넣구. 냉장고에 몇시간 두면
<razGon_MINILA> 청량감이 좋은 레몬바질수입니다. 마시면 건강해지는 느낌이 납니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐랄까 탄산음료와 다른 상쾌한 맛나요.
<razGon_MINILA> 한국도 요즘 유행합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 저 요즘 올리브 티비 많이 봐요.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 제 사무실 동료는, 자기 와이프가 콤부챠 라는걸 만들었다고 되게 좋아하던데 아직 못먹어봤어요
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘은 뭐먹지, 올리브쇼,
<Dracokr> 음
<razGon_MINILA> 홍차로 만든 발효차군요./
<razGon_MINILA> 콤푸차
<razGon_MINILA> 비타민C가 많다는. 홍차버섯차
<Work^Seony> 네 몸에 좋은 건데, 기운나게 하는 음료 같은 거더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 느낌은 홍차에 영지버섯 끓인 느낌
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.vitamincall.com/2012/03/kombucha.html
<AutoWiZ_znc> 콤푸차? 콤퓨타?
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘은 뭐먹지 추천해요. 한식 드신다면요.
<razGon_MINILA> 올리브 티브이.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 냉장고를 부탁해가 재밌더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 아 그것도 좋죠. 좀 전문가 스럽지만요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 매주마다 보는 몇 안되는 티비 프로 중 하나입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아마쪽으로는 오늘은 뭐먹지 추천입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 한번은 자가 요리. 다른 한번은 전문가 지도하에. 주2회합니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_MINILA> 안하던 필드를 들어가는건 정말 힘들군요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<razGon_MINILA> 파이선에 대한 감잡는데 또 어느정도 걸립니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 책을 읽으면 이해가는 논리인데. 막상 자판에 쓰려니 잘안되네요.
<razGon_MINILA> syntax에러나오고...ㅠ.ㅠ\
<razGon_MINILA> 결국은 버츄얼 스튜디오 설치.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거 무지 무겁지 않나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 엄청 무겁던데요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 서블라임 텍스트 같은거 받아서 쓰시는게 더 나으실텐데요
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 물어볽걸.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 맥으로 쓰면 무엇을 추천하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 맥으로도 서블라임 텍스트요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우는요?
<Work^Seony> 윈도우두요.  프로그래밍 에디터로는 서블라임이 우주 통일하지 않았나요 ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 집에서는 맥북으로 하고
<razGon_MINILA> 아... 그렇군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로는 Vim을 추천드리고 싶지만, 익숙치 않으시다면...
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 코딩계로는 20년만에 옵니다.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그떄는 GWbasic, C언어.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서블라임이 무료는 아니지만, 어차피 구매하라는 창만 간간히 한 번씩 뜰 뿐이라 충분히 쓰실만 할 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 구입을 하면 비싼지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 1-2만원이라면 책산다 생각하고 사려구요.
<Work^Seony> 에디터치곤 좀 비싼 편이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 헉. 10만원 되나보다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ $70 이에요
<Work^Seony> 원래는 $50이었는데, 버전업 하면서 가격을 올렸어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 구입 안하셔도 구입하라는 창만 가끔 뜨니까 불편하진 않으실 거에요
<bluedusk> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd.aspx
<bluedusk> 이건 부럽네요..
<bluedusk> 하아
<AutoWiZ_znc> 블더님 안녕하세요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거기 신입도 뽑나요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 사무실에서 쓰는 놋북이네요
<bluedusk> 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 여기다 젠투 깔아놨는데... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 맨날 뽑는다고 했다가 안뽑는다고 했다가
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  한국쪽 델에서 파는건 넘 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> 가격차이가 많아요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 제가 쓰는 모델은 $1549짜리네요.  이거 되게 비싼거였군요.  막 굴렸는데...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아~ 시원한 음료수 마시고 싶은데 냉장고는 비었네요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 시원한 물! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마트에서 물에 타서 마시는 레몬가루 같은거 사서, 시원한 물에 넣어서 드시는건 어떠세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 평소에 음료수를 계속 사먹었었는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다음에 마트가면 물에 타 먹는걸로 하나 사 봐야겠어요
<bluedusk> 와
<bluedusk> ceph 인수당하더니
<bluedusk> 패키지 버전 안올리는구나
<bluedusk> 진짜 그지같네
<bluedusk> 아 소스만 버전 올라간거 공개되어있네요
<bluedusk> 누가 따로 패키징을 안하는건가.;
<Work^Seony> ceph는 왠만하면 버전 올라갔다고 막 올리시면 안될걸요..
<bluedusk> 새로 구축하는거라 상관없어요
<Work^Seony> 아 새로...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 검증 거쳐서 안정성이 확보되면 패키징 하겠지요
<Work^Seony> 새로 구축하는거면, 안정성이 검증된 버전을 쓰시는게 낫지않나요?
<bluedusk> 아 r모사에서 받은 패키지랑 버전이 달러서 확인해본건데요
<bluedusk> ceph 버전은 맞네요 그걸 통채로 묶어서 따로 이름 붙여서 버전관리를 하나 보네요
<bluedusk> 버전이 확 차이가 나서 본거였는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 정말 궁금합니다. 국내에 ceph 쓰고 있을 만한곳이 선뜻 떠오르지가 않거든요
<bluedusk> 외외로 많이 들어갔다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택이니 뭐니 하는 그런 가상화에 전혀 관심이 없는 분들도 있떠라구요..
<Work^Seony> 그런 분들은 ceph니 뭐니 하는건 일절 관심밖 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 블더님 가끔 우분투 오프라인 모임 나오시나요?
<bluedusk> dksy
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니면 개인적으로 한번 찾아뵙고 싶은데 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아뇨 전 반댑니다
<bluedusk> 저같이 미천것이 어찌 감히..ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 불쌍한 중생 하나 구원한다 생각하시고 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> AutoWiZ_znc, 루이보스티 추천합니다. 500Ml 빨대 달린 텀블러에 시원한 물담고 티백 담그고 마실떄 마다 물희석해서 드세요
<bluedusk> 구원은 제가 받아야 할판이라 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 루이보스티 . 예 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그럼 ... 서로 맞구원하는걸로다가
<razGon_MINILA> 상당히 청량감이 있고요. 입안에 텁텁한것과 기름기와 같은 느끼한 잔맛을 싹 씻어줍니ㅣ다.
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이2가 쿼드코어라 상당한 성능향상이 있나보네요..
<Work^Seony> 하나 살까..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일단 지르고 보는겁니다.~~~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 오히려 compute stick 인텔에서 나오는 거 기대중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그 아톰 씨퓨 쓴거죠?
<Work^Seony> 그거 발표된지 꽤 오래되지 않았나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이제 진정한 umpc 시대가 열리는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 라온 디지털에 vega 라는 벽돌 켬퓨터 사서 동영상(?) 보면서 돌아다녔던 기억이 새록새록 나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아직 국내 출시 안되었습니다 .5월 출시 예정이라는데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저희 병원 티비가 배선이 안되서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 와이파이로 티빙스틱 쓰는데 지상파 안나와서 나오는 것으로 하려다 보니....
<razGon_MINILA> 파이어 스틱 하려는데. 가격차이가 별루 안나더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이왕이면 익숙한것으로.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 익숙한거 좋습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 인텔 스틱컴퓨터는 가격이 좀 될텐데, 라즈베리랑 많이 비교될걸요
<razGon_MINILA> 리눅스판이 10만원가량 나옵니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 라즈베리파이도 셋트 사면 그정도 나오더군요. 게다가 외국운송.
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리의 3배네요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 인텔 스틱도 sd 카드는 사야할테구요...
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 입장에서 가장 큰 문제점은, 인텔 스틱은 이더넷 포트가 없다는 점...
<Work^Seony> 알아보니까 스틱은 이미 스토리지가 들어있네요
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 없어도 되는 상황이니깐요.
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 가장 좋은 건 파이어 스틱티비 인데.
<razGon_MINILA> 와서도  몇개 손봐야 되서요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 무선을 싫어해서...  아마 사더라도 저는 라즈베리2를 살 것 같아요..
<razGon_MINILA> 실은 오드로이드 사려했는데. 레퍼런스가 라즈베리2가 좋겟더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 자료가 많은게 중요해서요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...  게다가 친숙한 데비안이라는점! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 이런 보드가 과연 쓸데가 있는가가 문제였죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 1. 웹서버. 우분투서버와 공유기의 서버.
<razGon_MINILA> 2. 영상장치 전달. 아직 집에서 효용성 없음. 아이피티비 사용.
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 Tving이라는 것 사용해서 드라마 봅니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 3. 장난감. 맥북과 아이패드미니가 제 관심사요.
<Work^Seony> 티비에 달려있는 usb로 전원 연결하고 hdmi 연결 후에, 거기에 이더넷 꼽아서 쓰면 괜찮은 무비 플레이어로 변신시킬 수는 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전에 애플 제품 안쓰실 땐 관심이 없으셨다가, 이젠 관심사가 됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 있으니 쓸사람이 저박에 없어서요
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 안드로이드 패드가 곧옵니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 지금 프로그래밍을 배우는 건 궁극적으로 제가 만들고 싶은 시스템이 있어서에요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런거군요...  어떤걸 만드시고 싶으신데요?
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 골격을 이런식으로 만들고 베타판으로요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지난번 말씀드렷던 환자 설문 자료를 이용한 진료툴을 만들려구요.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<razGon_MINILA> 근골격통증 환자에 대한.
<Work^Seony> LAMP로 만들면 아주 쉽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 나중에 페북에 올리겟지만,
<razGon_MINILA> LAMP?그건 아파치 Mysql. php인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Linux Apache2 MySQL PHP
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 제 기술은 M,P에 묶여있죠.
<Work^Seony> 물론 파이썬이 언어 자체는 배우기 쉬운데요, 웹 프레임워크 배우는건 쉽지않아요
<razGon_MINILA> 웹을 구동시키는 것을 하려해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요. 결국은 라틴어배워야...
<Work^Seony> 일단 장고 같은 경우는 url부터도 정규식으로 제어하니...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 결국은 PHP?
<Work^Seony> 제가 추천해드리고 싶은 방법은, 일단은 PHP로 시작하세요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 프로그래밍이랑 CSS, Javascript에 대한 지식이 생기면, 그때 다시 파이썬으로 재작성하시면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 파이썬으로 웹서버랑 웹사이트 돌리시려면, 프로그래밍 말고도 다른 것에 너무 투자를 많이 하셔야하거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 자체를 배우신다면 파이썬은 적극 추천해드리겠지만, 특별히 만들고 싶으신 프로그램이 있는데 그게 웹기반이라면, 지금으로써는 PHP를 하시라고 권해드리고 싶어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇다면 혹시 추천할만한  php 레퍼런스[한글]과 강좌 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 무지 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 어짜피 파이선은 배워야 합니다.애들 가르킬려면요.
<Work^Seony> PHP야 워낙 대중적이다보니 인터넷에서도 자료가 흔하거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 초등학교 되면 배워서 알려주려구요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 제가 몇가지를 권해드릴께요
<razGon_MINILA> 특히 둘쨰가 스크래치에 관심 가지더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 앗! 감사합니다.!
<Work^Seony> 보통 PHP 프로그래머라면, 이건 할 줄 알아야한다 라는 무언의 통과의식 같은게 하나 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그게 바로 게시판 만들기에요
<Work^Seony> 게시판을 스스로 혼자 만들 줄 모르면, 웹프로그래머가 아니다 라는 말을 누구한테 들었는데,
<Work^Seony> 실제로 PHP 공부 시작하면 가장 먼저 하는게 게시판 만들기이고,
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<Work^Seony> 제로보드 제작자도, 원래 제대하고 PHP 공부하면서 만든거라고 하더라구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 일단은 이걸 먼저 보세요
<Work^Seony> http://www.itmembers.net/board/zboard.php?id=php
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<Work^Seony> 아주아주 기초적인 부분부터 잘 설명되어있는 곳인데요,ㅣ
<Work^Seony> 문제는 여기서 설명하는 문법이, 이미 없어진 문법들이 좀 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> php도 서브라임으로 제작하죠?
<Work^Seony> 하지만, PHP와 데이터베이스와의 연동관계를 너무너무 잘 설명해주고 있어서 개념잡는데 상당히 도움이 될 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<Work^Seony> 네.  프로그래밍 에디터는 뭘 쓰던 사실 별로 상관없어요
<Work^Seony> 급하면 메모장으로도 코딩합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 다음으로 추천해드리는 사이트는 여기에요 http://www.ezphp.net/lecture/
<Work^Seony> 위의 주소랑 같이 병행해서 보세요.
<Work^Seony> 위의 주소가 아무래도 문법이 없어진게 좀 있고, 간간히 오탈자도 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 혼자서 게시판 작성하실만큼 하면 이미 주위사람 도움 없이 충분히 원하시는 시스템 만들 준비는 되실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그쯤되면, 파이썬 시작해도 빨리 배우실 겁니다
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 감사합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 조채연군이 PHP로 하라고 먼저 조언했는데, 어려울거 같아서 파이선으로 가려했는데 결국은 라틴어배워야 하는군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 웹언어의 라틴어.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잘하진 못해도, 그래도 웹개발을 종종 하는 사람으로서 말씀드리자면, 사실 요즘의 웹개발은 PHP 같은 서버사이드 언어보단 자바스크립트를 더 잘해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> PHP도 쉬운 언어에요
<Work^Seony> 아주아주 쉽습니다
<Work^Seony> 자바 같은 언어 하다가 PHP 하면 살짝 불안할 정도에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그이유는 HTML5떄문인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 html5가 아니라, 로딩없는 쾌적한 페이지를 만들려면 자바스크립트는 필수거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 자바스크립트가 요즘 웹에서 대세더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아....
<razGon_MINILA> 이건 외국어보다 더 힘든..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제이쿼리라는 것이 등장함으로서 자바스크립트 작성하는 시간을 몇백년은 앞당겨지긴 했어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트를 가서 클릭을 했는데 로딩이 없다?  그럼 자바스크립트가 작동 중이라는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 흠...
<razGon_MINILA> 이름이 비슷해서요. 컴쪽언어는.
<razGon_MINILA> C도 계량언어.
<bluedusk> chef 깔아봤는데
<razGon_MINILA> C#,C+,C++,오브젝트C
<bluedusk> 제가 일하는 환경에서는 거의 이거 뭐.. 계륵같은..
<Work^Seony> 구글 지메일 페이지 보면 로딩없이 페이지 전체를 다시 그려내는데, 제 추측으로는 AngulaJS라는 자바스크립트 라이브러리를 쓰는거 같아요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이미 라이브러리를 만들어서 모듈 조립. 이런식인가요?
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 설명드리자면요,
<Work^Seony> 만들어져있는 라이브러리를 그냥 로딩해서, 거기서 제공하는 함수를 쓰는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 어떤 버튼을 클릭했을 때 로딩없이 현재 라인을 전부 삭제하는 자바스크립트를 쓴다면 보통 적어도 3-4줄은 써야겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 제이쿼리를 쓰면 $('#id_name').remove(); 이거 한줄로 되거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 한마디로 요리할때, 토마토를 직접가공하는게 아니라 토마토소스를 만든것을 쓰는  거군요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그거 좋은데요 토마토 페이스트
<razGon_MINILA> 우리가 고추장을 사먹는 것을 찌게에 넣듯이.
<Work^Seony> 제 예상이지만, 웹사이트 공부하시면서 가장 힘든건 PHP가 아닌 CSS가 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 냉장고를 부탁해 에서 자주 쓰는 말인데, 제품 쓴다고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> CSS는 그냥 포기...ㅋㅋ 부츠트랩을 믿어요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 옙
<Work^Seony> 원재료와 향신료를 넣어서 직접 소스를 만드는게 아니라, 만들어진 소스를 걍 갖다 쓰는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 부트스트랩 쓸려고 해도 기본적인 css는 알아야되요...
<Work^Seony> 클래스가 뭔지 ID가 뭔지...
<Work^Seony> 일단은 제가 드린 사이트를 통해서 PHP로 게시판 만드는 것부터 공부 시작해보세요
<Work^Seony> 하시다보면 감 옵니다
<Work^Seony> 뭘 해야할지도 알게되고, 뭘 써야할지도 알게되실 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 엡
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님 퇴근 시간 다 되 가시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_MINILA> imsu, 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> imsu, hi
<Work^Seony> 오랫만이네
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ_znc, 안그래도 셔틀버스 기다리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Work^Seony: 잘 지내시죵?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 잘 지내
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인생의 황금기를 보내고 있지 ㅋ
<imsu> 오~~ 부럽 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 때 하와이 갈 수 있을 때 갈걸 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 누가 나보고, 살면서 언제가 제일 행복했냐고 묻는다면 신혼도 아닌 지금이 제일 행복하다고 말하고 싶다
<imsu> 헉! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모니터 6대 써서 그러신건가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그건 어차피 내꺼가 아니잖아
<imsu> 저 혼자 회사에서 우분투 설치했는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단, 직장생활 편하고, 따로 맘걱정할 일도 없고, 하고싶은 겜 하고, 사고싶은거 다 샀고...
<imsu> 캐 부럽당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 겜기 하나만 중고로 넘겨 주세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집에서 겜한다고 구박 안해요?
<Work^Seony> 플3랑 엑박360은 이미 보상판매로 팔앗어
<Work^Seony> 겜을 겜중독마냥 그렇게 안하니까 구박은 안하지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한 3일이나 4일에 한 번 정도만 해
<imsu> 별루 안하시네~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하루에 3시간 이상은 해줘야 하는데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그렇게 해도 되긴하는데, 내가 웹사이트 제작 알바를 뛰어서 그렇게 시간내는건 좀 무리야
<imsu> 아~ 프리랜서~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 짭짤한가요?ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어 무지 짭짤해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 저도 좀 배워 놓을까요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트 하나 만드는데 400만원 넘게 받았으니까
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 뜨허 ;;
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에는, 페이지 하나 만들어주고 80만원 벌었어
<imsu> 와~~~
<imsu> 저도 비법좀;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 돈 많은 클라이언트를 만난거지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그분 통해서 다른 분들도 소개받아야되는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 한국에는 언제 오시나요?ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내년 봄에 한 번 갈거 같아
<imsu> 그 때 한번 뵈요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서는 아마 10년 안으로는 다시 안갈 거 같아
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> ㅜ.ㅜ;
<Work^Seony> 돈 아까워
<imsu> 얼마나 머무르시는데요?
<Work^Seony> 그 돈으로 차라리 딴데 가는게 나아
<Work^Seony> 지금 예상으로는 아마 3주?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭔가 의미심장하다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 라스베가스 가는 것도 50만원이면 호텔비에 뱅기값까지 다 되는데,
<Work^Seony> 한국 가는건 뱅기값만 100만원이야
<imsu> 휴가를 3주나 쓸 수 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 3주 넘게 쓸 수 있어.
<Work^Seony> 맘 먹으면 2달까지도 쓸 수 있지...
<imsu> 끄앙 ;;
<imsu> 좋다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 2달은 좀 눈치 보이고...
<Work^Seony> 3주가 제일 적당해
<imsu> 여유로운 직장생활~~ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 휴가가 길어서 여유로운건 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 퇴근을 내 맘대로 해서 여유롭지
<imsu> 탄력 근무제?
<Work^Seony> 그런 셈이지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 건물 에어컨 공사해서 에어컨이 안나오거든
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다른 직원들은 집에서 일한다고 아예 출근도 안했어
<Work^Seony> 그나마 나는 출근 잘하는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 좋당!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한편으로는, 이제는 한국 돌아가면 적응 못할 거 같아
<Work^Seony> 사고방식도 많이 바뀌었고, 여러가지 기준이나 목표도 달라지다보니...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 하와이는 다른 지역보다도 더 여유로운 편이죠?
<Work^Seony> 많이 여유롭지
<imsu> 흐앙 한것도 없는데 벌써 점심시간이네 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 근데 다시 요요현상은 안오세요?ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 운동 꾸준히 해주고있어 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 3일에 한 번 40분씩
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 운동하는 날이야
<ircCloud^Seony> 덤벨 무게를 늘릴까 고민돼
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 아하~ ㅋㅋ 저는 요새 운동을 통 못해서 ㅜ.ㅜ;;;;;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 그냥 체중 유지하는 수준으로만 하는거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 내가 솔직히 진짜 많이 먹거든
<bluedusk> 저도 벌크업해야 하는데
<bluedusk> 너무 쩝 몸이..ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 벌크업...ㄷㄷ
<imsu> TaeheeJang_iPhon: 오랜만이네요 ^^
<Dracokr> 아 어이없음 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 우리 회사 웹사이트 들어왔다가, 자기가 쓰던 컴퓨터가 다운되었다고
<Dracokr> 우리 회사 웹사이트 고치라는 이메일이 옴 -_-
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터를 잘 모르는 사람으로 보면 뭐 그래도 예상되는 행동이네요...
<Dracokr> 잘 모르는 사람도 보통 그러면...컴퓨터가 뭔가 잘못된걸로 생각하지 않나요 ㅋ
<Seony> 와우를 지금 시작해도 재밌을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 번도 해본 적이 없어서 궁금하네요..
<Dracokr> 와우 안해봐서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게시판이 활발한거 보면 아직도 많이 하나보군요
<Dracokr> 그러고보니 온라인 게임을 별로 안했군요. 울온하고 마비노기하고, D&D온라인하고...
<Dracokr> ...취향 나온다...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 리니지2 이후로 반복 노가다 한국형 mmo는 안하기로 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와우 초대권이 몇장 있는데 필요하시면 드릴까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 리니지 1은 한 1시간 2는 아예 안해봐서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 와우는 폐인 많기로 소문난 게임 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 폐인 뿐만 아니라 이런저런 사건 사고도 참 많죠
<Seony> 현상수배범이 와우 하다 잡히거나 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 중독성이 심하긴 심한가 봐요
<Seony> 제가 알기론, 중독성 있는 게임이 아니라, 아주 재밌대요
<Seony> 그러니까, 어떤 반복성이 있는 노가다를 시키는 일이 거의 없고,
<Seony> 퀘스트를 하다보면 거기서 딸려나오는 스토리를 즐기게 되고,
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님이 해보고 알려주세용~~  히히히히
<Seony> 그것만 즐겨도 충분히 렙업이 되고 아이템도 얻게된다고 하더라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 같이 해야 재밌죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 와우 초대장을 2장이나 썼는데, 이게 기록에 남네요 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 와우 말고 워크래프트는 게임방갔을때 가끔해봤는데 재미 있긴 했어요
<Seony> 근데 초대장을 한 계정에 이어서 하는건 안되고,
<Seony> 초대장 하나당 무조건 계정 하나 밖에 안되더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 초대권 모아서 쭈욱 하는사람 있을까봐 그렇게 했겠지요
<Seony> 네 그런거 같아요
<Seony> 예전에 혼자 해봤는데, 혼자 하니까 너무 재미가 없어서 초대장에서 주어진 7일을 다 못채우고 그만 뒀거든요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 최근에 eloa 라고 시작했는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혼자했으면 하다가 포기했을거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우연히 누가 파티로 도와주시다가 클랜들어갔는데
<Seony> 저번에 그 피씨방에서 기다리시다가 시작하신 게임이죠? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그래도 사실 힘드네요 아직 저랩이라
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 .. ㅋㅋ 괜히 시작했나싶기도 하고
<Seony> 원래 렙업이라는게 기존의 한국산 mmo에서는 힘들게 해야하는 일인건데, 와우가 그걸 깼잖아요...
<Seony> 만렙 달성하는건 쉽고, 진짜 컨텐츠는 만렙부터....
<AutoWiZ_znc> 엄밀히 말하면 저도 40 랩 만랩인데 이게 진정한 만랩 하고는 능력치가 거의 1/3 수준이라
<Seony> 음... 한시간 후에 운동 시작해야하니, 한시간 안으로 이걸 해야할지 말아야할지 결정해야겠어요
<Seony> 요즘 콘솔게임 할게 너무 없어서 심심해요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 재작년에는 hounds 라고  FPS 형 mmorpg 했는데 나름 몇달 재미있게 했는데 , 어느순간 망해버렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 레이싱게임하면 잘 안질리더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 같은 코스긴 해도 자기자신과의 싸움을 하게 되니까 ㅋㅋ  ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음.... 저는 레이싱게임은 패드 컨트롤이 좀 어려워서 못하겠더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 손가락으로 키보드를 이용해서  PWM 을 구현하게 되더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 약한 코너는 0.5초 간격으로
<AutoWiZ_znc> 심한코너는 0.2초 간격으로 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 눌렀다 땠다  ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 휠 살 돈이 없어서
<Seony> 휠은 비싸죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사실 양주 한병만 안먹으면 휠 2개는 사고도 남을텐데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 술이 왠수 입니다.
<Seony> 술이 얼마나 비싸길래요...
<Seony> 괜찮은 휠 사려면 50만원은 줘야하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 보통은 3000원 짜리 소주먹는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가끔 달릴때는 20~30 정도 .
<AutoWiZ_znc> 헉 휠 이 50만원이나 해요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 20만원 정도에서 타협을 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<Seony> 휠 싼것도 있낀 한데요,
<Seony> 로지텍에서 휠 사업을 접은 이후로...
<Seony> 중간이 없어요 이젠...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 로지텍이 접어버렸나요? 아아
<Seony> 네 접었어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 휠로 검색하니 전신에 휠 마우스만 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 결정적으로 친구내 휠도 써보고 , 플스방가서 휠도 써봤는데 가장 큰 문제가
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아무리해도 실제 느낌이랑 괴리가 너무 심해요
<Seony> 아무래도 그럴 수밖에 없죠.  그래서 비싼 휠을 사게되는 것이구요...
<Seony> 진짜 문제는, 플3에서 쓰던 휠이 플4랑은 호환이 안되요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가속이라던가 감속시에 미묘한 느낌이 있는데 관성이라던가 그런게 없으니까
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러고보니 저는 초등학교때 친척분이 사주신 재믹스V 말고는
<AutoWiZ_znc> 게임기를 사본적이 없어요
<Seony> 오오 재믹스 V 저도 있었어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 싸게싸게 PC 게임만 이 취미였고 , 게임하다 지치면 해킹을 -_-;;;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니 워킹을   ㅡ_ㅡ;;;;;
<Seony> 와우에서는, 렙 90 한번에 찍어주는 부스트도 파네요 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그런면에서 Life For Speed 라는 게임이 인상적이었어요 스티어링이 마우스 였거든요. 나름 민감한 컨트롤도 가능했었죠 , 저렴한 마우스로
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 만랩은 그냥 시작에 불과하니까요
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 음... 일단 클라이언트부터 받아놔야겠어요
<Seony> 헐 클라이언트 30기가..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 쿠에엑
<AutoWiZ_znc> 비압축 인가요? 뭐그런
<Seony> 뭐, 이해는 되요 ㅎㅎ  요즘은 플스 같은 콘솔게임도 50기가씩 하거든요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그래픽이 좋아져서 그런지도 모르겠네요 사실
<AutoWiZ_znc> 시네마틱만 해도 수십기가는 될거 같아요
<Seony> 시네마는 옛날처럼 동영상 안넣어요
<Seony> 게임 내에서 실시간 렌더링합니다
<imsu> Seony: 전에 무슨 우주 게임 하신다고 했던거 같던데 ㅎㅎ 접으셨나요?ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브온라인
<Seony> 계속 하고는 있는데, 지금 스킬이 딸려서 진행이 안돼 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 이브온라인도 한 일주일 해봤는데...
<Dracokr> 뭔가 우주스케일로 울티마 온라인을 하는 느낌이던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 이브의 자유도는 극강이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 울티마 온라인때 광산에서 참 많이 죽쳤지...라는 느낌을 거기서도 느낌 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 광산 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 실수로 돌아다니다 망했는데
<Dracokr> 그거 채팅방에서 떠들었더니 사람들이 막 돈 줘서.. -_- 이게 뭔가 하는 느낌도 받구요
<Dracokr> 역시 우주에서도 빨간건 위험하단 뜻이었어...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 장사하면 여러가지 일이 많이 생긴다더라구요
<Seony> 이브 내에서도 장사로 돈 버는 사람이 워낙 많으니..
<Seony> 시세 조작에 물량 조절 협박까지 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 서늘한 저녁입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<imsu> 즐거운 하루들 보내세용 ^^
<DarkCircle> IMS 코리아는 ... 정말 헐이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 약사들의 파워가 꽤 셉니다.
<razgon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 오늘 즐거웠던 일은 한화경기 하나 밖에 없군요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아... DB 데이터 날아가는 사고로 밤샘 작업 하게 생겼습니다 ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> ㅎㄸㄷ
<DarkCircle> 애도 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 어쩌다가 DB가 백업이 안되고 홀랑 날라가게 됐나요 ㄱ- ㄱ- ㄱ-
<AutoWiZ_znc> 백업은있는데 800 기가 가 한방으로 묶여 있어서 오라클 11g 에서는 한꺼번에 복구 밖에 안되는거 같습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 현실적으로 난감.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 2기가 테이블 하나만 복구 하면 되는데 미리  export 좀 받아놓아야 하나 싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 말이 2기가 테이블이지 테이블이 2기가면 ㄱ- ... 덩치가 좀 있네요 ㄱ- ㄱ- ㄱ-
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 적지만은 않지요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 일찍 일어나셨네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 못잤어요 ㅋ 에헤라~~디야
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-10
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아침이 밝았습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 즐겁고 활기찬 금요일 되세요~~ 불금 아자아자
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 금요일입니다~
<jun__> 저만 즐거운가보네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 준님의 즐거움을 좀 나눠 주세죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 음~ 저의 즐거움을 나눠드릴수 있다면.. 나눠 드리죠... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 슬슬 당떨어지실 시간이니.. 초콜릿이라도 뿌려야하나...
<jun__> 아.. 모터쇼 무료 이벤트 기간이 끝나서 응모를 할 수 가 없네요;;; 만원이라;;;;
<razGon_MINILA> php를 배우는데 html문법도 알아야 겟군요. 대략 짐작은 할수 있겟지만.
<jun__> php...html... 많이 들어봤지만.. 실제로 써본적이 없는.....그런 언어네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 백엔드만하실거면 html은 조금만 대충 알아도 까이꺼 딱히 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> (풀스택으로 곶통받는 닭.)
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  옹
<jun__> 옹....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?/
<bluedusk> 저 이직할지도 모름
<bluedusk> 그러니 대기업 종사자에게 소고기를 사달라고 하죠
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 이러다가 소고기 이용권 유효기간 지나는거 아니냐는(...)
<bluedusk> 이자를 붙여야죠
<bluedusk> 소고기 +
<bluedusk> 뭘 붙이지
<DarkCircle> 소고기 1근 X (이자율)
<DarkCircle> (소고기 추가?)
<DarkCircle> 아 적군 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 소고기 1근 X (이자율) X 인원수
<DarkCircle> (좋다 /-ㅂ--/?)
<bluedusk> 음? 한근만 먹을거 아니니 일단 소고기는 쏘고
<bluedusk> 2차도 쏘고
<bluedusk> 그래도 이자 붙으면 3차도 쏘라고
<DarkCircle> https://jigjang.wordpress.com/2015/04/08/%EC%8B%A4%EB%A6%AC%EC%BD%98-%EB%B0%B8%EB%A6%AC%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-%EA%B0%80%EC%9E%A5-%EC%A4%91%EC%9A%94%ED%95%9C-%EB%AC%B8%EC%84%9C/
<DarkCircle> ?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 이상한 글이네요
<DarkCircle> 휴가와 관련된 사규가 없다고 휴가를 마음대로 쓴다니?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우와~ 써니님 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 하이
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요
<HolyKnight> @minix01: 일베 함부로 욕하지 마라. 너는, 일베가 어떤 곳인지 한 번이라도 고민해 본 적이 있는 사람이었느냐? minix.tistory.com/445
<Seony> 혹시 프록시 계정 하나만 좀 얻을 수 있을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와우 한 번 해볼려고 인벤에 글 올릴려는데, 해외 아이피를 차단했는지 접속이 안되네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 와우 계정 만들어 드리면 되나요? 아니면 프록시 서버를 하나 열어드릴까요?
<Seony> 계정은 있어요.  근데 로그인을 인증하는 서버가 응답이 없네요
<Seony> 프록시 열어서 계정 하나만 주시면 감사하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사설 프록시 잘 안써봐서 어떤게 좋을려나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 추천좀 굽신굽신
<Seony> 그냥 squid 쓰면 되요
<Seony> 매뉴얼 하나 드릴까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 메뉴얼정도는 제가 찾아보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅠㅠ 따로 계정 지정 안하면 시스템 계정은 그냥 접속 가능할까요?
<jun__> 점심 먹는다고 명동 갔다왔는데.. 사람 정말 많데요~ 중간중간 벗꽃 핀거 보니 오늘이 꽃놀이 가기 최적기인거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요 그건 저도 안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> 시스템 계정 추가하지 마시고 그냥 프록시용 계정으로 만들어주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 저는 내일 식구들 출동해서 꽃놀이 할 예정 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 오늘부터 여의도 공원이 축제 기간이던데... 여의도 가면 진짜 사람 많을꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 있다가 여의도 가야 하는데
<bluedusk> 일하러
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 토나오네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이 제가 멍청한건가
<AutoWiZ_znc> 맘이 급해서그런가
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐이리 세팅이 안되는 ㅠㅠ
<Dracokr> 전 현충원 가려고요
<Dracokr> 국립묘지
<Dracokr> 외할아버지 증손녀 데리고 왔삼~~ 하면서
<jun__> 현충원도 꽃놀이 가기 좋죠~
<jun__> 저는 오늘 저녁에 경희대를 가려구요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.huffpost.com/kr/entry/7038562?utm_hp_ref=tw
<HolyKnight> 제이슨찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_> hi~
<jason_> oo찡 ! 이라고 부르는 사람이 몇 안되는데?! ㅋ
<jason_> 아~ 데모?? 안! 님...반가워요
<jason_> 또이름'을 바꿨군요
<jason_> 데모닉마안 님
<bluedusk> 오오
<jun__> 날이 너무 좋아서 팀원들이랑 동대 앞에 마실갔다왔어요~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 근데 저만 노는거 같은 느낌이네요;;;;
<Seony> 와우 혼자하는데도 생각보다 재밌네요
<jun__> 와우를 혼자요..??
<Seony> 네 아는 사람이 없어서요..
<Seony> 근데 친구 초대 받아서 하면 뭔가 더 좋은게 있는 건가요?
<jun__> 와우를 친구초대로라... 글쎄요.. 그렇게 해본적이 없어서..모르겠네요
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 북미 섭에서 혼자 시작했어요
<Seony> 좀 많이 늦었겠찌만 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 북미섭....
<jun__> 전 북미섭에서 하면 영어가 안되서 살아남기 힘들....겠죠..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 한국 와우 유저들이 북미로 많이 옮긴다던데요
<Seony> 사람도 많이 떨어져나가고 중국에서 작업장 돌리는 사람들이 많아져서 재미가 없다고....  근데 북미는 아직도 사람들이 많대요...
<jun__> 아하...
<jun__> 북미섭이라..
<jun__> 오늘 저녁에 깔아서 해볼까요...? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 처음 가입하면 14일 무료 그대로이려나?
<Seony> 아마 7일일걸요.  그리고 북미는 과금방식이 달라요
<jun__> 아... 한달정액제가 아닌가봐요?
<Seony> 그건 맞는데요,
<Seony> 한국은 월 2만원이죠?
<jun__> 예 19800원이었던걸로 기억해요
<Seony> 미국은 월 만원인 대신, 확장팩이 나오면 그걸 구매를 해야되요.
<jun__> 으흠..???
<jun__> 확장팩을 구매라... 지금 확장팩이 꽤 나온걸로 알고 있는데.. 그걸 다 구매해야한다는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 서양애들 문화가, 패키지를 구매해야하는 그런게 있다네요...
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  그래서, 그걸 다 구매하면 할인을 해주더라구요...
<Seony> 다 모아놓은 패키지가 있는데, 꽤 괜찮아요
<Seony> 한 번에 렙 90까지 찍어주는 부스터가 나왔나봐요.  그게 포함되어있어요
<Seony> 그리고 저번에 나온 확장팩까지 모두 포함해서 현재 $60정도에 팔던데요
<jun__> 아하... 그럼 풀 패키지로 구매하면 얼마정도해요..?
<Seony> 스타터로 시작해서 업그레이드 버튼 누르면... 잠시만요
<Seony> 47.48 나오네요
<Seony> 지금 30% 할인 기간이래요
<jun__> 거진 50만원 돈이네요..
<Seony> 50이 아니라 5만이죠 ㅋ
<jun__> 5만원이요??
<Seony> 네 $47이면, 대충 5만원쯤 하잖아요
<jun__> 4달만 즐겨도 한국보다 싼거 아닌가요..?
<jun__> 아 30프로 할인들어갔으니...
<Seony> 저게 아마 한달 요금만 포함된걸걸요
<jun__> 처음에 5만원 들여서 풀 패키지 사고.. 다음달부터는 한달에 만원꼴이면... 오래하면 오래할수록 경제적인거 아닌가요..???
<Seony> 글쵸.
<Seony> 어떻게보면 한국보단 싼거죠
<jun__> 음~ 구미가확땡기긴하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 티콘 서버에서 얼라 선택해서 하고잇어요
<Seony> 풀패키지 구매하면 렙90 올려주는 부스터도 준다는데,
<Seony> 저는 와우가 처음이라서 스토리 궁금해서 그냥 하는 중입니다
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 저는 이번패키지만 빼면 어느정도 했었던 지라..
<jun__> 그래도 스킬 사용 숙련같은걸 생각하면 1부터 쭉 키워보는것도 나쁘진 않을꺼 같네요
<Seony> 렙 60에 부스트 쓰면 전문기술 풀업 시켜준다네요
<jun__> 전문기술 풀업??? 그건 구미가 확 땡기겠는데요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 렙업은 주구장창 할 수 있지만.. 전문기술에서 노가다하다가 포기한적이 많아서;;;
<Seony> 오 그렇군요..
<jun__> 종족이랑 직업은 뭘로 선택하셨어요?
<Seony> 엔하위키에서 공부 열심히 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사냥꾼 선택했씁니다
<Seony> 나엘이요
<Seony> 그게 초보자들이 하기 좋다고 하더라구요
<jun__> 원거리에서 무빙없이 스킬만 쭉써도 되서 편한편이죠
<jun__> 펫이 탱커 역활을 해주니 편하기도 하구요
<Seony> 네.  일단 저는 처음이니 쉬운걸로 해봤어요
<Seony> 아직까진 할만한데, 아직 모르는게 많아서 그냥 천천히 하고있어요
<jun__> 와우가 스토리랑 던전을 타 게임보다 월등하게 잘 구현해놔서
<jun__> 혼자서해도 단체로 해도 재밌게 즐기실수 있으실꺼예요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그래도 단체로 하는게 와우의 최대 묘미겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 40인 레이드 뛰면... 시끌시끌하죠;;;
<Seony> 북미는 아직도 서버가 200개가 넘는다고 들었어요
<Seony> 여전히 사람이 많나봐요
<jun__> 아..정말 크구나
<jun__> 한국에서 북미섭을 막았다는 이야기 많았었는데... 음~
<jun__> 오늘 저녁에 시도해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 같이 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 Tichondrius에 있씁니다
<jun__> 오늘 저녁에 시도해보고 안되면 고수님들께 자문을 구해야겠네요
<Seony> jun__: http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%9B%94%EB%93%9C%20%EC%98%A4%EB%B8%8C%20%EC%9B%8C%ED%81%AC%EB%9E%98%ED%94%84%ED%8A%B8/%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84%20%EB%AA%A9%EB%A1%9D#s-4
<jun__> 이번주말내로 시도하고... 귓말 드리겠습니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 이만 퇴근할께요~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<jun__> 오늘은 불금이라 선약이 있어서..
<jun__> 다들 즐거운 금요일 되세요~~~
<HolyKnight> jason_: 네. 본좌가 데모닉마안임미다.
<jason_> i C, 반가워요.  ㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> 파워가 않좋아지면 하드디스크나 비디오카드가 잘 작동 안하겠죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그럴 수 있습니다. 하드가 다운됐다가 다시 도는경우도 생길 수 있고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그래픽카드가 응답없음으로 빠지는경우도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 보통 파워가 딸리기 시작한다는건 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 대부분 먼지가 껴서 쇼트가 나거나 뭐 그렇 (중얼..)
<DarkCircle> 그게 아니면 커패시터 같은 부품을 싸구려로 써서 내구성이 떨어져서 일 수도 있습니다.
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 앗...늦은 시간이라 그런가 Seony님이 안계시네;;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 3시 좀 넘으면 들어오실지도 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 크흠~ Seony님이랑 와우 하기로 했었는데;; 제가 좀 많이 늦게 들어왔나보네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 늦은 시간까지 안주무시네요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 어쩌다 보니 오늘도 그렇게 됐네요
<jun> 크흠... 몇일전에도 거의 밤새시고서 점심때 넘어서 출근하셨다고 하셨던걸로 기억하는데... 매일 힘드시네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 곧 좋은날이 오겠지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 미국 편입이라던가 , 우주인 침공이라던가
<jun> 미국 편입?? 우주인침공???
<AutoWiZ_znc> 몇주전에 우리나라를 그냥 미국 53번째인가요? 암튼 몇번째 주로 하면 어떻게 될까 라고 애기 했었던 적이 있었거든요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우주인얘기는 그냥 해본 소리구요 ㅋ
<jun> 미국편입이라.... 아싸리 나쁜이야기는 아닐꺼 같단 생각이 드네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 그렇게 생각합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 언능 끝내셔야할텐데....
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 주말이라 시간도 많겠다 쉬엄쉬엄하고 있습니다.
<jun> 크~ 쉬셔야죠~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 눈감으면 영원히 쉴텐데요 뭐
<jun> 헉!
<AutoWiZ_znc> 짧고 굵게 화려하게 ... 가 모토였는데 자꾸 늘어지네요 요즘 .ㅋㅋ
<jun> 너무 그런 말씀 마세요~ 가족들하고 화목하게 오래오래사셔야죠~
<jun> 전 이만 가볼께요... 언능 자야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 무리하지 마시고 쉬엄쉬엄하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하ㅔ요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 어제 프록시 세팅하신건 잘 되셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일단 돌아가게는 해놨습니다. restart 스크립트가 이상한지
<Seony> 뭔가 이상하네요.  그래도 인벤 로그인이 안되요
<Seony> 이거 설마 익스플로러만 로그인하게 해놨나
<Seony> 음... 제가 지금 병원에 잠깐 가야하는데 한 시간 후에 다시 올거거든요.  다시 와서 해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 이따 뵈요
<ircCloud^Seony> 병원을 너무 일찍 도착해버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 병원도 가까이에 있는건가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-11
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일어났네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 또 하루가 밝았습니다.
<jun> Seony님 소환!!! 하고 싶네요;;;
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세여?
<PotatoGim> 마나가 부족합니다.
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 부족한 마나는 물약으로 ㅎㅎ
<jun> Seony님... 전 WOW를 포기해야할까봐요... 욀케 안되는지..안되네요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-12
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<razgon_MBP> 섬에 다녀왔습니다.
<razgon_MBP> php를 보려하니 제가 볼때는 html을 먼저 해야 될거 같아서, 그냥 html5로 시작하려합니다.
<HolyKnight> 화이팅
<razgon_> 화이팅!
<razgon_> razGon_MBP
<cartes9_> bind9, DNS서버 자체 구축하는것좀 도와주세요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<cartes9_> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, 야근이시냐는.
<DarkCircle> (타겟이 좀 이상하긴 하지만 -ㅅ-a)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-11
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 나의 사랑 감자
<autowiz> .
<autowiz> 하이.
<autowiz> 위 두줄은 연관관계가 전혀 없음을 밝힙니다.
<autowiz> 나 이사람 믿어 주세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 하이하이
<autowiz> 준이도 내가 ...
<autowiz> 아니다 너는 아니야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz: 안녕하십니까? 주말 잘 보내셨나요?
<jun_> 무슨 질문이 하고 싶으신건지.....
<jun_> 궁금하게 만들고서 이렇게 묵살시키면.... 저 바로 전화할지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니야 절대로 나는 널 사랑하지 않아
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 형 매번 말씀 드리지만.. 전 남자취향이 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 여자를 사랑합니다.. ㅎㅎ 남자에겐 절대 사랑이라는 단어를 붙이지 않아요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> 처음엔 다 그래 ...
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ............................
<jun_> 형 그럼 혹시 저를...???
<autowiz> 너는 좀 맞자 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아잉~ 왜 그러세요~ 때릴곳도 없는 저한테~
<jun_> 라고 말하지만.. 면적이 무지 넓죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 맞을때 엄청 많구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> bluedusk: 형~ 혹시 계십니까???
<jun_mobile> 날씨도 좋구 벗꽃은 끝물이고 좋네요ㅎ
<lex_phone> autowiz: jun_mobile 님 덕분에 즐겁게 월요일을 시작합니다. ^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 두분 덕분에요. ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 오즈님 주말 잘 보내셨어요?
<autowiz> 저는 오늘은 아침부터 좀 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 주말내내 여자친구랑 싸워서 전 기운이없습니다ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아앗
<ipeter> 저는 빠졌군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_mobile> ipeter님 삐짐ㅋㅋ
<lex_phone> ipeter: 안녕하세요. ^^
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 완전 삐짐입니다.
<ipeter> x1 carbon 좋아요-
<ipeter> (급방금)
<ipeter> (급방긋)
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<jun_mobile> ㅎㅎㅎ   x1 carbon이뭔가요?
<ferendevelop> jun_mobile: http://shopap.lenovo.com/kr/ko/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/
<jun_mobile> 아 노트북이었군요ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 저는 현재  s430....무거운  노트북ㅋ
<ipeter> 네 맞아요. 그 제품이예요.
<ipeter> =)
<jun_mobile> 회사 나간다니까 메일왔어요ㅎ  직원 이직률을 낮추기위한 방안에대해 의견달래요ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 이거 욕을 쓸수도없구 참....
<autowiz> 평소 하고싶던말을 쓰면 된다~ 라고 이론적으론 말할 수 있지만 현실은 그렇지 않겠지
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 회사 나가실꺼면 뭐 신경쓰실 필요있나요?
<ipeter> 인수인계만 잘 해주고, 그런 메일 수신거부 궈궈
<ipeter> 그냥 제 생각입니다.
<autowiz> feren 하이
<ipeter> 수신거부가 너무 가혹하면 그냥 스팸매일 궈궈
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요!
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 버스 승차권 받으러 갑니다 흐흐
<PotatoGim> 캬... X1 카본...
<PotatoGim> 저 정도 제품에 외장 그래픽만 달렸으면...ㅜ
<autowiz> 외장그래픽카드로 1년간 전세계 감자 생산량을 계산해보고 싶음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기왕이면 소비량도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 윽..ㅋㅋ 통계 자료가 이미 나와있지 않을까요
<autowiz> 배고프다
<autowiz> 아이고 사마휘님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> pc용 irc프로그램이 말썽을 부려서 quassel로 설치했어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 동지가 되었군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님도 quassel을 사용하시는군요.^^
<lexlove> 4월 23일이 기다려져요~~~
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ 저도 기다려 집니다.
<lexlove> ^^
<ipeter> 후후
<ipeter> 써니님과 같이 점심과 디저트를 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> 엔젤 아주머니와 함께요.
<lexlove> 오~~~~
<lexlove> 벌써 만나셨군요.^^
<lexlove> 서버 이상인가요?
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<samahui_pi> 아까 노트북 접속했을때 글이 안써져서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> autowiz님 인사를 본의 아니게 앂었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 안녕하셨어요~~~?
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님- 저 x1 carbon 구매했어요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 지름신고입니다.
<lexlove> 피터님 어때요? 좋아요?
<samahui_pi> 카본 좋쵸 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 그래도 전 아직 개조한 x220이 좋아요
<samahui_pi> 메인으로 델 웍스를 쓰고 갖고 다니는건 x220으로 충분히 다 해내고 있죠
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> lexlove: 좋아요 좋아요
<ipeter> =)
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 지름신을 만나고 싶어요~
<samahui_pi> 전 이제 지름신이랑 안친해요... 아니 컴퓨터 지름신이랑은 결별하고 볼링 지름신이 왔어요
<samahui_pi> 요즘 볼링을 쳐댔더니 새공을 사고 싶군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 볼링지름신!!!
<ipeter> 볼링공!!
<ipeter> =_=
<lexlove> 저는 건담 PG랑 플스나 엑박~
<ipeter> 플스
<ipeter> 아앜
<ipeter> 액박
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 렉스님 아악
<ipeter> 저두요 저두요
<ipeter> 아재 오즈
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 유투 피터
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 예압. 아임 아재
<ipeter> 투!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 한글로 영어 쓰니까 왜케 웃기죠?
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 퇴근합니다.
<autowiz> (몇시간 있다가 다시오겠지만 ㅎㅎ)
<lexlove> 오~ 오즈님 푹 쉬세요.^^
<lexlove> 앗~
<lexlove> 저는 오늘 퇴근이 늦습니다. 회식이 있다네요
<matthewkim> 오 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 목요일 저녁에 태희군도 부를까요
<autowiz> 사무실 복귀
<autowiz> 출근?
<autowiz> 뭐 암튼
<autowiz> 오늘도 연장전 뛰시는분들 힘내십시요~
<autowiz> 내일은 내일의 태양이 떠오르지 않겠습니까 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4819301&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 늘 웃음과 좋은 정보를 주시는 홀녀님 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 잘 못들오오네요 ㅡㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-12
<autowiz> 진격의 거인 영화 파트2가 나왔네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 밖영하세요
<ipeter> 누가 아재 아니랠까봐.
<ipeter> =_=
<autowiz> 눈높이 개그 입니다 ㅎㅎ 듣는사람 입장을 고려하는 젋은 오즈 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아재 눈높이 맞춰주시는건 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님 별일없이 잘 계신지요?
<ipeter> 저 어쩌며 목요일날 못갈수도 있을꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 그냥 주말에 렉스님과 함께 다 같이 뵙는걸로 퉁칠수도 있어요.
<samahui_pi> 오즈님
<samahui_pi> 아터님
<samahui_pi> 다 오시는건가요?
<autowiz> 네 갈 수 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 처음 뵙는분들도 많으실거 같습니다 . 이쁘게 봐주세요~
<samahui_pi> 김태희 대동하세요 이쁘게 봐드림
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 농당미고 처음 뵙는 분들이 대부분이겠군요
<samahui_pi> 아무튼 저도 잘 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 전 외근이라 잠시 아웃~ 나중에뵈요~
<razGon_i7> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/04/10/story_n_9657104.html
<razGon_i7> 즐감하세요.
<razGon_i7> 난 그냥이대로!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요 라즈곤님.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 링걸 방금 다 맞았습니다
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 괜찮아?
<ferendevelop> 넹 좀 살 것 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 믿어라... 링거.. 투혼!
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> jun_: 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 날씨도 좋고~ 참 일하기 싫은 날씨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 물론...제가 일하고 싶었던 적이 있었나? 라고 생각하면 딱히 생각이 나진 않지만요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그러게요
<jun_> 확실히 이번주에 미세먼지가 적어서 그런가? 날씨가 좋더라구요
<jun_> 저번주에 지금같은 날씨가 됐어야 벗꽃놀이 제대로 갔을텐데
<ipeter> 혹시
<ipeter> 통키타 치시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 악기 하나 구매하려는데
<ipeter> 가르쳐주세요.
<jun_> 전 통기타를 손가락으로 치지 않고.. 주먹으로 후려치는것만 할줄 압니다......
<jun_> 하하;; 농담이구요.. 일단 여자친구가 통기타 학원에 다니는데..그쪽에 물어봐드릴까요?
<ipeter> 아앗!
<head_irccloud> 어머!!
<ipeter> 네. 악기추천좀 부탁드릴 수 있을까요?
<ipeter> 당췌 통키타치니, 정보의 홍수가 쏟아져내려서 뭐가 뭔지 모를정도로 정신없네요.
<jun_> 아.. 저희 팀에 통기타를 취미로 치면서 작곡하는 친구도 있었네요.. 그분한테 물어볼께요
<jun_> 어떤거 물어봐드릴까요?
<head_irccloud> 야마하는 피아노 일테고 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 야마하가 피아노인가요..? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 일단 전 음악이랑 거리가 멀뿐더러.. 리코더랑 탬버린을 제외하면 다뤄본 악기가 없어서;;;;
<head_irccloud> 인사동 주변에 악기 많지 않나유??
<lexlove> ipeter: 기타 배우시려구요?
<ipeter> lexlove: 네네
<lexlove> 오~
<ipeter> jun_: 입문자또는 중급자용 통키타 브랜드와 상품 소리 괜찮은것좀 가르쳐달라구용...
<ipeter> 물론 저렴하구요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 백수입니다.
<jun_> 지금 물어봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 열심히 서치해서 올려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 고딩때 쫌 쳤었는데 지금은 손이 다 굳었어요.ㅠㅠ 당연히 코드도 잊어버리구요.
<jun_> ipeter: 가격대를 좀 더 구체적으로 이야기해주실수 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 어억...!
<ipeter> 아시는 가격대 전부요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 예를들어 20만원대는 뭐뭐
<ipeter> 10만원대는 뭐뭐
<jun_> 그럼 기하급수적으로 늘어날수도 잇어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 30만원대는 뭐뭐
<ipeter> 20만원대가 좋을것 같아요.
<ipeter> 30만원대는 아마 모델을 알면 중고나라 고고할것 같구요.
<ipeter> lexlove: 가르쳐주세요 가르쳐주세요.
<lexlove> 지금은 아예 못쳐요.ㅎ
<jun_> 20~30이면 다 고만고만하다는데요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아악-
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 이정도는 되야죠 하면서 링크 걸어주는데...
<ipeter> 네네
<jun_> ipeter: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/martin-standard-series-d-45-dreadnought-acoustic-guitar
<ipeter> 저..그 링크좀 주셔요!
<jun_> 이거 보면 쌍욕할뻔했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 중고나라가서 장기 올릴까요?
<jun_> http://www.tongguitar.co.kr/shop/list.php?ca_id=001010&skin=&ev_id=&sort=it_amount%20asc
<ipeter> 35년 이상 신장 써봤는데 쓸만하다. 두개중 하나 판다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<jun_> 여기서 보시면 보기 편하실꺼라고 하네요
<jun_> 첫번째꺼 링크 보셨죠?
<jun_> 천만원짜리 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 진심 친구였으면 알고 있는 쌍욕 다 했을텐데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그러니까요.
<ipeter> 장기팔아야할듯요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> =)
<jun_> 전 흡연자라서요;;;
<jun_> 장기 팔아도 안될꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 담배안펴서 다행이군요.
<ipeter> 20-30만원짜리는 다 거기서 거기군요...!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> 통기타 동호회를 들어가셔서 추천받는것도 방법인거 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> jun_: 오옷!
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<jun_> 네~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 근데 통기타 동호회에 남자들만 바글바글 할꺼예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그 상황에서 여자가 들어오면 바글바글 몰리는데 남자가 들어오면 관심밖 신세가 될 가능성이 높습니다
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 여자에게 배워야겠군요.
<ipeter> 렉스님!!!!!
<commania> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저 위에 복면가왕 링크는 누구인가요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 회사가 형편이 어려운지... 자꾸 이거해볼래? 저거해볼래 하면서 잡네요;;;
<jun_> 전 하루빨리 autowiz 형한테 배워야하는데;;;;
<lexlove> 전 피아노를 배우고 싶어요.ㅎ
<jun_> 저도 어렸을때 피아노를 안배운게 왠지 서러웠었는데
<jun_> 남자들이 피아노 치면서 고백하면 그렇게 멋있어 보여서;;;;
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 자. 하나씩 배워서 나중에 합체해볼까요?
<jun_> 그러기엔 손이 곰발바닥화 되가꾸요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 건반 하나치기가 힘듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> funfunyoo: 어서오세요.^^
<lexlove> 피아노는 참 안늘어요.ㅠㅠ 이제 겨우 고요한밤거룩한밤을 치고 있답니다.
<autowiz> 진격의 거인 보는데
<funfunyoo> 사실.. 계속 들어가는 있는데... 좀 전에 제 맥북이 업그레이드 하느라 재부팅했더니 재접속 되서 그런가봐요 ^^
<autowiz> 준 이가 나오는듯한 착각이 들었음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 매튜님~
<matthewkim> :D
<autowiz> 사랑합니다.
<autowiz> 아니아니 사랑하는건 매튜님이 아니라 렉스님 ....
<autowiz> 헉... 아니아니 그게 아니고 ... ㅎㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 바람둥이 ㅠ
<lexlove> 바람둥이~
<autowiz> 저는 바람이 좋습니... 이게 아닌데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 두바퀴 달린 바이크 타고 느끼는 바람이 바람중에선 최고이지요 . 아 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 여기 글 다 캡쳐해뒀다가 나중에 오즈님 협박용으로 사용해도 되지요?ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음 ... 협박을 두려워 하며 살지는 않겠어요~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 바이크 타도 느끼는 바람이라는 말이 ... 잘못 해석하면 바이크를 타고 바람을 핀다는 이야기될 수 도 있겠다는 생각이 드네요
<autowiz> 그런 의도로 말한건 아니었는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오토바이 뒷자석에 그녀를 태우고~  도리도리 이게 아니고
<autowiz> 그놈을 태우고....  ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헤어날 수 없는 덫 이군요
<lexlove> 그렇죠. 저희들에게 잘하세요.ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그놈을 태우고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ......
<jun_> 잠시 회의갔다왔는데.... 잠깐 사이에... 이해하기 힘든 대화가 오갔네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jun_:  전 왜찾으셨나요?
<ipeter> 아재바람
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> bluedusk: 클라우드 관련되서 어떤 업부를 하는지 어떤게 필요한지 궁금해서요;;;
<jun_> bluedusk: 앞으로 뭘 할지 모르지만... 그래도 알아두면 좋겠다 싶어서요
<bluedusk> 그게 일단은
<bluedusk> private cloud랑 public 클라우드랑 전혀 달라서요..
<jun_> 음.... 두가지의 차이점도 모르겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 뭐 맞으면서 배우면 금방 배울꺼에요..
<bluedusk> 아님 갈굼당하면서 배우면 ..
<bluedusk> 아님 감금당해서 배우면..
<jun_> 갈굼+감금이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> bluedusk: 뭔가 그때 고기 구우면서 풍기셨던 포스로 갈구신다면... 어지간한 멘탈로는 버티기 힘들겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<jun_> 그때 포스를 느껴서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그런거 몰라요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> bluedusk: 형 뵌지도 거의 1년 가까히 되어가는거 같네요... ㅎ
<bluedusk> 네? 누구 형이요?
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 님 뵌지 한 10년 가까이 되어가는거 같긴 해요..
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 조용조용 ㅋ
<autowiz> 흐므흐므
<jun_> bluedusk: 저보다 형이시잖아요~ 헤헤헤;;;;
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 어려운 대화가 흘러가는군요.
<jun_> 으흠~ 제가 대화를 어렵게 만들었나보네요.. 죄송합니다
<jun_> 인수인계를 위해 메뉴얼화를 시키는데... 생각보다 어렵네요;;;;
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<jun_> 정말 어려워서 힘든건지... 하기 싫어서 힘든건지.. 졸려서 힘든건지 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일단 이력서부터 쓰시고
<jun_> 하하;;;
<autowiz> 준 이유없이 하기싫고 나태해지거나 , 모르겠을때는 , 매가 약이라고 하던데 ....
<jun_> autowiz: 형 저처럼 연약하고 허약한 사람을...때리시려구요?
<autowiz> 허벅지 터질듯한 풍채를 자랑하는 녀석이 할말인가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz: 낼 모레 저를 보시는 분들은... 저를 죽이려 들지도 모르는 발언을 했군요;;;;
<autowiz> 내가 쓰담쓰담 해줄께
<autowiz> 격하게 오호호홋
<jun_> 햐~ 이놈의 입이 문제군요;;; 아니 여기선 손이 문제가 되겠네요
<autowiz> 다들 내일 계획은 세우셨나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 선거하고 오셔서 집에서 쉬시는분들이 제일 많으실려나요? ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 투표 후 출근 예정입니다!
<bluedusk> 투표는 이미 했고 출근 예정입니다.!!
<autowiz> 아. 울 형님 너무 바쁘신듯... 제가 보약이라도 한첩 지어드리고 싶은데
<jun_> 와.. 다들 바쁘시네요
<funfunyoo> 모레 보약 들고 오세요
<bluedusk> funfunyoo: 그 임시 공휴일에 일시키는 악덕 직장 신고해드릴까요?
<autowiz> 신고하면 피해보시는 위치라 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헠?!??!
<bluedusk> 사장님? CEO??
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저희 회사는 쉬는지 안쉬는지 모르겠습니다.
<lexlove> 업체에서 준 달력에는 왜 왜? 13일이 빨간색이 아닐까요? 흑;;;;
<jun_> 저는 내일 쉬기 때문에.. 오늘 마트를 갈 예정입니다 ㅎ
<lexlove> 전 퇴근하면서 살짜기 여쭤봐야겠습니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 네이버에는 내일이 임시 공휴일로 되어 있다고 하시던데요
<funfunyoo> 누가 아직까지 일을 시켜서 하죠? 호호호
<autowiz> 공무원도 은행도 쉰다고
<autowiz> funfunyoo: 네~ 네~ 옳으신 말씀이십니다. ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 지금 봤네. 사장님과 CEO은 같은 거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<funfunyoo> 여튼 전 아니지만.. ^^;;;
<lexlove> 아~ 쉬고 싶다~
<bluedusk> 원래 일은 시켜서 하는거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 돈버는걸 시키지 않아도 하는거구요..
<funfunyoo> '일' 에 대한 정의는 사람마다 다르니 뭐가 맞고 틀리다..의 개념은 아닌 듯 싶네 :-)
<bluedusk> 그렇군요 일에 대한 정의 자체가 다르니 문제가 생기는군요..
<bluedusk> 그럼 이렇게 바꾸면 될까요?
<bluedusk> " 그 임시 공휴일에도 출근해야 하는 악덕직장 신고해드릴까요?"
<bluedusk> 라고 하지만 그래도 누가 아직까지 출근을 시켜서 하죠 라고 하면 ..
<lexlove> 일에 대한 정의가 비슷한 사람이랑 일해야지 아니면 피박 쓰던데요...
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<funfunyoo> 블루더스크... 제가 알아서 할게요
<funfunyoo> '일' 에 대한 정의와 '일을 하는 방법' 에 대한 정의, 그리고, '일을 벌이는 목적' 에 대한 정의 중... lexlove 님은 세번째.. 즉, 동업에 대한 이야기 이신거죠? ^^
<funfunyoo> 동업..이 정말 어렵고도 어려운 문제 같아요! 저도 동업으로 폭망한 경험이 있어서 ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 아니요. 전 동업안해요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 전 직장에서 엄청난 경험을 했지요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 바쁠 때 제가 할게요. 했더니 모든 일이 제 앞에 있더군요
<lexlove> 전 도와주려고 했던 것인데 저에게 다 하라고 하더군요.
<ipeter> jun님 이직하시나요?
<bluedusk> 저도 일잘하고 싶어요..
<ipeter> 재접좀하고 오겠습니다.
<funfunyoo> 아... 그건 일을 시키는 사람이 잘못했네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<lexlove> 열심히 일만 한 저는 아부(?)를 못해서 그릉가? 사장님은 제가 일을 별로 안하는 사람처럼 알고 있고 결국 제 스스로 나왔어요.
<jun_> ipeter : 아직 이직은 아닙니다. 그냥 일 그만두고 좀 쉬면서 공부하려구요
<funfunyoo> 어쩌면...... lexlove 님 만큼 일을 제대로 해내는 사람이 없어서.. 어쩔 수 없이 그랬을 수도... ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyoo> 물론 회사가 성장하고 오래가려면 시간이 다소 걸리더라도 동료들을 레벨업 시키는 게 무엇보다 중요하지요
<lexlove> 그게 중간관리자와 제가 하는 일이 겹쳐서 문제가 발생한거 같아요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 자기는 일하기 싫고 자기 자리는 지켜야하고
<bluedusk> funfunyoo: 저도 랩업 시켜주세요!!!!
<bluedusk> 만랩을 위하여 하앜하앜
<funfunyoo> 제가 저희 동료들에게 늘 이야기 하는 건.. '팀웍' 이거든요
<lexlove> 현재 직장은 일이 분리가 되서 좋습니다.^^
<funfunyoo> 개인이 일을 아무리 잘해도 전체 팀웍에서 결과가 나오질 않으면 안되는...
<funfunyoo> 즉, 회사는 내놓는 제품으로 평가받는데, 이 제품은 팀에서 내놓는 거지 개인이 내놓는 게 아니라서요
<lexlove> 제 생각도 같아요~
<funfunyoo> 그래서 누가 좀 떨어지면 다른 누군가가 조금 더 도와주는 average 로 인정받는 게 중요한 거 같아요
<lexlove> funfunyoo님은 좋은 상사군요.^^
<funfunyoo> 꼭 개발 팀원들만이 아니라 개발자들이 일에 집중할 수 있게 도와주는 기술지원 팀원이나 영업, 경영지원 팀원들도 다 같은 팀원이죠
<funfunyoo> 말만 이래요 ㅠ.ㅠ 흑흑흑
<funfunyoo> 다만 저희는 '일은 본래 어려운 거니깐' 일 외적인 부분은 어렵지 않게 하려고 하고 있어요
<bluedusk> 일은 어려운거니깐 최대한 쉽게 하기 위한..
<bluedusk> 아아니에요.. 전 일이나 하러.. ;
<funfunyoo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 어쩌면 전직장에 있어봤기 때문에 지금 직장에서 만족하고 있는 건지도 몰라요.ㅎ
<jun_> funfunyoo: 말씀 듣다보니 궁금한게 생겨서요. '일은 본래 어려운 거니깐' 이 부분에 관련되서는 공감을 하는데요. 일 외적인 부분을 어렵지 않게 하는데.... 제일 힘든게 아닐까 싶은데요?
<funfunyoo> 임원들의 의지만 있으면 됩니다!
<funfunyoo> 저희 회사는 작아서 그게 가능하거든요!
<jun_> funfunyoo:  전 아직 사회 경험이 적어서 그런질문을 할지도 모르겠네요
<funfunyoo> 실제 일은 정말 어렵습니다!
<funfunyoo> 그래서 일 외적인 일.. 가령 사내 정치를 한다던지.. 그런 분위기는 없어요
<lexlove> 사내정치!!! 제가 그걸 못했......ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 참고로 지난 해 말 이직한 아주 뛰어난 백엔드 개발자와 여자개발자 커뮤니티 부대표... 모두 다 이직하고 나서 본인 뿐 아니라 가족들도 좋아한다는 이야기 듣고.. 소주를 얼마나 깠던지... ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 제가 한다는게 아니고 따르는 걸 못했나봐요.ㅎ
<funfunyoo> 사실 '정치' 라는 단어가 잘못된 단어는 아니에요
<lexlove> 역시 인간관계가 제일 힘든거 같아요.
<funfunyoo> 협의와 협상은 조직 생활에선 반드시 필요한거고...
<funfunyoo> 다만 우리나라에선 워낙에 정치인들이 정치 자체를 잘못해서.. 그리고 잘 몰라서 그런거고...
<funfunyoo> 인간 관계 부분을 편하게 도와주고 일은 정말 어렵게 하는 게 저희 회사입니다 :-)
<lexlove> 멋진 회사일거 같습니다.^^
<funfunyoo> 멋진 회사... 보다는 즐거운 회사...를 지향하고 있습니다 ^^
<funfunyoo> 물론 힘들 긴 하지만 ㅠ.ㅠ
<jun_> 저는 알지 못하기에 멋지이라고는 모르겠지만.. 호기심이 생기는 회사일꺼 같습니다.
<lexlove> jun님 동감입니다.ㅎ
<jun_> funfunyoo: 혹시 실례가 되지 않는다면 회사 위치 정도 알려주실 수 있으신가요?
<funfunyoo> 저희 회사는 구로디지털단지에 있습니다. :-)
<funfunyoo> 놀러오세용 ^^
<jun_> 오~ 프로젝트 나가있던 곳이네요~ 이번주로 검수가 끝났지만;;;
<funfunyoo> 모레.. 써니 님 귀국 기념 벙개 모임 장소가 저희 회사에서 그리 멀지 않은 곳이에요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<funfunyoo> 그래서 제가 잡은 거고요 ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> 링겔 맞고 좀 쉬다가 이제 일하러 갑니다ㅠ
<jun_> ferendevelop: 헉!???
<ferendevelop> 소장님이 내일 서울 가고 아픈데 그냥 쉬라고 하셨는데 소장님도 편찮으시구 무엇보다 내일 돈 받고 쉬는거라 죄송해서 그냥 갑니다~
<ipeter> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20140217092543
<jun_> ferendevelop: 크~ 언능 건강해지셔야 할텐데...
<ferendevelop> jun_: 지금 상태로면 낼 아침엔 괜찮을듯 합니다 호
<funfunyoo> 오늘 페이스북에 systemd 이야기.. 저 글이 돌더군요! 2014년 기사인데...
<ipeter> 엇
<ipeter> 지금 그거 적으려고 했는데...
<ipeter> 2014년 기사요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 제가 확인도 않하고 페이스북 기사를 읽고 가져와버렸네요.
<ipeter> 2014년 기사... 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 저만 재밌게 읽었네요
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<funfunyoo> 헛~ 죄송하실 것까지야 ^^;;; 오늘 안그래도 돌길래 재밌게 읽었습니다 :-)
<Guest82348> 안녕하세요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요 :)
<Guest82348> 우분투 부팅후에 계속 보라색 화면으로 뜨는데 혹시 이런 상황 겪으신분 있으신가요..
<jun_> 음... 경험이 있었던거 같긴 한데...
<jun_> 지금도 모르지만.. 그때도 다룰 줄 몰라서.. 그냥 Mint깔았던거 같아요;;;;
<autowiz> 제가 윈도우 매니저를 바꿀려고 하다가 그랬던적이 있는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> lightdm 을 퍼지 시키고 새로 설치하라는 말이 많더라구요
<autowiz> ssh 로 접속하신다음 sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<autowiz> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 저녁때 스치듯 잠깐 만날 수 있어요? 용건  놑북 전달.
<Guest82348> 음... POST랑 GRUB까지는 잘 돌아가는듯 한데
<bluedusk> 저도 스치듯
<Guest82348> 그 이후로 부팅이 되지 않아서 SSH로 접속 하지는 못하네요..
<Guest82348> 구글링 해본 결과로는 GRUB메뉴에서 quiet splash를 nomodeset으로 고치라는 말이 많았는데
<Guest82348> 적용해보아도 고쳐지지 않네요..
<JasonJang> Guest82348  esc 누르면 cli 창 나오지 않아요?
<Guest82348> 그 보라색 화면에서는 어떤키도 안먹히네요.. esc 눌러도 계속 보라색 화면이에요..
<Guest82348> PC는 윈도우 7이랑 우분투랑 듀얼부팅으로 쓰고있는데, 혹시 이것때문일런지요..
<JasonJang> imho, 부팅이 되고 OS 가 올라갔다면 듀얼부팅 문제는 아님
<Guest82348> 네 POST랑 부트로더까지 실행하는거 같은데 그 다음이 문제인것 같네요..
<autowiz> 네 괜찮습니다 재순님
<autowiz> 보라색화면이 X 뜨고난 다음인지
<autowiz> X 뜨기전 부팅도중인지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 일단 CTRL + ALT + F1 누르셔서 cli 모드로 들어가지는지 확인해보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<Guest82348> 듀얼 부팅에서 우분투를 선택하자마자 보라색 화면이 뜨는데 X 뜨기전이라는게 어떤말씀인지 잘 모르겠습니다..
<Guest82348> 그리고 CTRL + ALT + F1 눌렀을때 cli모드로 안들어가지네요 ㅜㅜ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> Rㅐㅏㅡㅊ*57쏘
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 써니님?!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 키가 막 눌렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오늘은 스케쥴이 어떠셨나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 친척들 좀 만나고 그러고 왔죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아하!
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> =_=
<autowiz> 아... 보고싶습니다.
<autowiz> 형님
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어제오늘 제 맨탈이 힘들어 하네요
<autowiz> Guest82348:  제 생각에는 부팅하다가 특정부분에서 Hang 걸린게 아닌가 싶습니다.
<autowiz> grub 부팅시에 kernel 쪽 옵션을 있는데로 조합해 보시기를 권해드립니다.
<autowiz> acpi=off noapic nomodeset
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> splash --  quiet 는 제거해 보시기를 권해드립니다.
<autowiz> 칼퇴근 렉스님 퇴근하셨습니다.
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 저녁때 스치듯 잠깐 만날 수 있어요? 용건  놑북 전달.
<autowiz> JasonJang: 네 저는 괜찮습니다.
<proftpd-hell> 우분투 14.04 업데이트하고나서 proftpd가 맛이 갔는데
<proftpd-hell> 실행할때마다 inet.d/proftpd 파일이 이미 존재한다고 뜨는게 무슨 에러인가요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 권한이 달라지거나 해서
<autowiz> 문제가 생길 수 있는데 파일 위치가 특이하네요
<autowiz> 닉네임이 참 특이하십니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<proftpd-hell> system start/stop links for /etc/init.d/proftpd already exist
<autowiz> 간단하게는 역시나 apt-get purge 신공
<pchero_work> 정확히 어떤 에러가
<pchero_work> 흠..
<autowiz> 복잡하게는 로그분석 및 관련 파일 조사
<pchero_work> 어떻게 실행하시나요/
<proftpd-hell> system start/stop links for /etc/init.d/proftpd already exist 에러 코드 입니다. 로그 뒤져보면, 21번 포트를 127.0.0.0에서 리스닝 중이라고 나옵니다. / GUI모드에서 직접 실행합니다
<autowiz> ./pchere_work --input 사랑 --output LOVE
<pchero_work> 헉.
<autowiz> 파일이 이미 있다고 하는부분이 희안하네요
<autowiz> 포트가 이미 열려있다는건 뭐 그럴 수 있지만.
<pchero_work> proftpd 로그 파일 제일 마지막 10라인 좀 올려주실수 있나요//
<proftpd-hell> 네 잠시만요
<autowiz> sudo netstat -atunp | grep :21\  | grep -i listen
<pchero_work> ps -ef|grep proftpd 명령어 결과도 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz> 이것도 부탁드려도 될까요
<pchero_work> autowiz: ㅇㅇ 이미 떠 있는것 같죠? ㅎ
<autowiz> 다른게 떠있거나 이미 떠 있는거겠지요
<autowiz> pid 파일이 다른 권한으로 있어서 붕 뜨거나 그럴지도
<pchero_work> vsftpd 의심됩니다. ㅎ
<autowiz> vsftpd 추천합니다 (ㅎㅎ)
<proftpd-hell> 2016-04-12 18:16:04,976 uwasn-HP-Z600-Workstation proftpd[13250] uwasn-HP-Z600-Workstation: Check to see if inetd/xinetd, or another proftpd instance, is already using ::, port 21
<pchero_work> 이미 떠 있네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 pro 보다는 vsftpd 에 더 정이가서 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 저도. ㅎㅎ
<proftpd-hell> 2016-04-12 18:17:41,704 uwasn-HP-Z600-Workstation proftpd[13320] uwasn-HP-Z600-Workstation: Check to see if inetd/xinetd, or another proftpd instance, is already using 127.0.1.1, port 21
<pchero_work> 이미 proftpd 가 실행중이네요.
<proftpd-hell> 이상하네요
<autowiz> service --status-all 2>&1 | grep -i ftp
<proftpd-hell> ps 목록에 없습니다.
<pchero_work> ps -ef|grep proftpd
<pchero_work> 안뜨나요?
<proftpd-hell> 앗;;
<proftpd-hell> uwasn     3676  3646  0 18:45 pts/10   00:00:00 grep proftpd
<proftpd-hell> pkill -ns 3646이 맞나요?
<pchero_work> 음.. 아뇨
<autowiz> grep 은 아닙니다.
<autowiz> 방금 grep 명령의 프로세스라서 저건 무시하시면됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 proftpd 쓰다 하도 짜증나서 걍 vsftpd로 갈아탔네요
<proftpd-hell> 프로세서 검색후 지우는 방법 알려주시면 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 데비안 시스템 부팅 스크립트가 결국 systemd로 결정났었군요
<pchero_work> 흠. 대세는 systemd 군요.
<pchero_work> 저도 그동안 무시했다가 얼마전에 한번 이슈가 있고 난 후 이제야 관심중입니다.. ㅎ
<autowiz> systemd 쓴지 좀 됐었다고 들었던거 같습니다 .작년에 그래서 제가 부팅중에 systemd 가 관리하는 데몬들의 상태를 화면에 한꺼번에 보여주는 방법이 있으면 좋겠다고
<autowiz> 서니님께 여쭤봤던거 같습니다 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 솔직히 전통init 겁나 느려서 짜증나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈스택 같은 클라우드 돌리는 데에서는 피부로 와닿아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인스턴스가 바로바로 안뜨거든요
<autowiz> 부팅이고 셧다운이고 한참 걸렸었으니까요
<autowiz> 특히나 dns 문제나 통신문제로 timeout 끝까지 기다리는경우 해당데몬을 통째로 지워버리는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 짜증이 정말 이빠이
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 중간에 만나서 같이 가실 분 없겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 내일 투표요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 내일이 아니라 내일모레요
<autowiz> 모레 저랑 역에서 같이 가실까요?
<autowiz> 가위바위보 게임도 하면서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 아직 확실히 모르니까, 내일모레 제가 다시 말씀드릴께요
<autowiz> 네 알겠습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 내일 아침에 버스 탈 생각에 두근두근합니다
<autowiz> 아이고 간만의 여행길인데 아프다니 , 내맘이 다 아픕니다.
<autowiz> 날 아프게 하셨으니 , 대가를 치를 각오는 하셔야겠지요 오호호호호호~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 후.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 여행가고 싶습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 5월에 칠레나 가볼까요.
<autowiz> 아직 저 메시지를 못보거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 봤으면 뭔가 반응이 왔을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 헐 대가라뇨
<ferendevelop> 저만 아프면 됩니다..!
<autowiz> 아픈건 용서할 수 없습니다.
<ferendevelop> 이제 좀 괜찮습니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 10시에 밖에 나가야 하는데 그 때가 걱정이네요
<jun_> 저도 퇴근해보겠습니다~
<matthewkim> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다 안녕히계세요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 서울 갈 때 겨울용 바막 입고 가면 더울까요?
<autowiz> 일단 내일은 오전에 강수 확률이 80% 이니 쌀쌀할 가능성이 높겠네요
<autowiz> 아래쪽 지방이랑 차이가 좀 심할때도 있고 적을때도 있는데
<autowiz> 와서 추우면 옷을 사거나 빌려야 하니 살짝 수고스러워도 조금 따뜻하게 입는걸로다가 , 그래도 낮에는 그냥 봄 날씨이긴 하지만서두
<ferendevelop> 차라리 덥더라도 겨울 바막 입고 가는게 좋겠네요 :)
<autowiz> 겨울거면 좀 두꺼울려나..
<autowiz> 봄 가을용 코트라던가 잠바 같은것도 괜찮고
<ferendevelop> 코트는 짜리몽땅한 저한테 안 어울려서 한벌도 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 잠바는 다 창고에 넣었는지 모르겠는데 있으면 찾아봐야곘어요
<autowiz> 와서 두껍고 더워도 그렇고 , 얇아서 추워도 그렇고 .. 어렵구만 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 감기니깐 차라리 더운쪽을 택해야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 더워서 벗는게 그래도 간단하니까능
<ferendevelop> 넹 이제 몇 시간 안 남았네요 히히
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 몇 시간 걸려?
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 대략 5시간 걸려요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 타고 와?
<ferendevelop> 버스 타고 갑니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 내가 한국 오는데 뱅기 11시간 걸려서 왔다보니까 5시간이라고하니 별거 아닌거 같은 느낌이 드네 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그거에 비하면 새발의 피죠ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우리 유전 갑부 비행기 타고 오셔도 되는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 요즘 기름이 잘 팔려서 기분이 좋습니다 (대체 왜?) ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 원유 갑부 되보고 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아까 15700원 기름을 넣는다는걸 15700 리터로 설정하고 결제 하려다가 당황했어요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 천만원이 넘던데 진짜 원유 갑부 될뻔 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 크어어 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 손님도 당황, 저도 당황 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 뭐 천만원이면 한도 초과로 승인도 안 떨어졌겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 내 주유소 알바하다가 , 외국분들이 오셨는데 순간 fifteen thousand won 을 fifty thousand won 으로 이해해서 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 헐 ㅋㅋ 저도 가끔 외국인들 오면 좀 당황합니다
<autowiz> 2만원 들어가고 멈추긴 했는데 자기네들 돈없다고 영어로 욕 먹었음 ㅠㅠ  결국 1.5만원 결제하고 나머지 내가 메꾸고 가셨음
<ferendevelop> 헐 한국어로 욕 먹어도 서러운데 영어로 욕 먹으면 ...
<autowiz> 아니 왜 틴을 갑자기 머리속에서 x 10 을 해가지고 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 그래도 저는 선결제라 그럴 일은 없겠네요..
<autowiz> 1년에 한명정도는 결제 안되는 카드 주고
<autowiz> 카드 주자마자 도망감 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그래서 결제 끝나기전에 주유기 안뽑고 일부러 놔두는경우도 있는데
<autowiz> 너무 바쁠때는 뒤차 받아야되니까 주유기 뽑고 차 앞으로 조금 당기시면 결제해서 가져다 드린다고 하는데
<autowiz> 그런적 가끔 있었음.
<autowiz> 이동형 단말기도 있지만 되다말다 하기도 하고
<ferendevelop> 아 그땐 셀프가 아니였나보네요
<autowiz> 알바 새로 오면 꼭 다른 사람 주유기 결제해버려서 , 순간 완전 당황하고 , 취소하고 재결제하고 일이 번거로워졌던적도 있고
<ferendevelop> 아 저도 처음 일할 때 몇번 그랬어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅇㅇ 주유기 15개 정도 있는 그냥 주유소
<ferendevelop> 저희는 25개 있네용
<ferendevelop> 가만 보니 좀 많네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어... 크구나...
<ferendevelop> 근데 2개는 일반 한쪽에 따로 있어서 잘 안 써요
<ferendevelop> 두개 중 하나는 등유고 하나는 경유인데 이거는 기름차 왔을 때 기름 넣으면 바로 바로 할 수 있게 해둔거라서
<autowiz> 25개중에 2개 빼도 23개 인데 ㅋㅋㅋ 별차이 없이 많잖애
<ferendevelop> 하긴 별 생각 없었는데 가만 보니깐 많네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 차 많이 들어오면 복작복작 할듯
<ferendevelop> 복작복잡하고 뒤에 차는 밀리고ㅠㅠ 정신 없습니다
<ferendevelop> 거다가 손님분들이 본인 차 위치를 좀 이상하게 얘기해주시고 가끔 어떤 분은 자기 차 색깔 모르시는 분도 있어서 정신 없어요
<ferendevelop> 검정색 RV 차량 맞으시죠? 아니요 흰색 차인데요? 하는데 손님이 말씀 하신 위치 카메라 보면 아무리 봐도 검정색ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 잠시 외출 고고싱
<ferendevelop> 다녀오세요~
<autowiz> 복귀
<ferendevelop> 어서오세요
<ferendevelop> 저도 막 집에 들어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수고많았옹
<autowiz> 내일 몇시차?
<ferendevelop> 오전 6시 버스 입니다!
<autowiz> 자칫잘못하면 잔다고 놓지는거 아니야? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 얼른자~~
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다ㅎㅎ 일나는건 자신 있어요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 다만 떨려서 잠을 못 자겠네요
<autowiz> 아아 데드락 같은 문제가 발생하는 프로그램 두개가 있는데
<autowiz> 둘다 갈아 엎고 새로 만드는게 나을까요 , 하나는 유지하고 하나만 새로 만들거나 , 데드락 해결되게 수정하는게 나을까요
<ferendevelop> 규모 있는 프로그래밍은 안 해봤지만
<ferendevelop> 일단 제 경험상 갈아 엎은게 편했어요
<autowiz> 그렇구만 음음
<ferendevelop> 이만 잠을 청해볼까 합니다. 좋은 밤 되세요~
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 계시나요? ㅎㅎ 결국 아직까지 잠을 못 잤네요
<autowiz> 왜 못잤어..
<ferendevelop> 촌놈 티 팍팍 내고 있습니다
<ferendevelop> 설레서 잠을 못 자요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 그럴 수 는 있지
<ferendevelop> 조금(?) 있다가 밥, 약 먹고 버스에서 뻗어야죠ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나도 서니님 만나뵐 생각에 잠이 안온다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 살짝 그래요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ferendevelop> 아싸 버스 놓쳐서 택시 탑니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 하이
<autowiz_> 고속버스는 탓어?
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 네 지금 가는 중입니다 두근두근ㅎ
<autowiz_> 몇번 왔다갔다 하다보면 금방 안 두근거리지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나도 여기저기 돌아다니는거 좋아해서
<ferendevelop> 벌써 5년째 서울 여행 가는건데 아직 촌놈입니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 거다 내일 Seony형 뵙는다 생각하니 신기하기두 하구 설레기도 하고 그렇습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 고등학교때 나우누리에서 채팅하던 사람들 만난다고 서울 왔다갔다 하고 그랬었네
<ferendevelop> 오 저랑 비슷한 케이스이시네여
<ferendevelop> 여 -> 요
<autowiz_> 처음 몇번은 설래기도 했었었지
<autowiz_> 나도 경주에서 부산이나 서울 가는건 여행이었으니까
<autowiz_> 대구는 워낙 자주다녀서 별 느낌 없었지만 그래도 싸돌아다니는건 좋아했어
<ferendevelop> 맞아요ㅎㅎ 언제나 설레죠ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 방랑벽 이랄까 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아까부터 갑자기 돌아 갈 때 기차 특실로 승격 해볼까라는 지름신?:" 오기 시작했습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 얼마나 차이나더라 2만원 정도 비싼가?
<ferendevelop> 21,100원 더 비싸네요
<ferendevelop> 치킨 두마리 값인데 흠
<autowiz_> ktx 는 특실 별느낌 없음 . 그냥 일반 고속버스랑 ,우등 고속버스 느낌
<ferendevelop> 별론가요ㅠ
<autowiz_> 물론 조금더 편하긴 하지
<autowiz_> 한번 경험해볼만은 하겠지 . 다~ 경험이니까
<ferendevelop> 막날 울산 가면 바로 심야(새벽) 근무라서 저를 위한 선물로 해볼까 생각 중입니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 일단 마지막날 통장 잔고보고 결정해야죠..
<autowiz_> 몇년 있으면 해무 라고 한국형 고속철도 개통할태니 ktx 는 점점 줄어들지도
<ferendevelop> 아 그거 뉴스 봤는데 진짜 빠르더라고요..
<autowiz_> 어릴때 보던 과학 책자 들 보면
<autowiz_> 튜브 형 터널 ( 열차보다 조금 큰 ) 을 만들어서
<autowiz_> 그 안에서 고속철을 운행하는 아이디어도 있었드랬지.
<ferendevelop> 오 신기하네요
<autowiz_> 해무가 부산-마산 구간 2020 년 도입 예정이라네 .. 아칙 한참 걸리겠구만 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 엄청 멀었니요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 현재 선로에서는 최고속도 350 정도일거라고 하는데 , 지금 KTX 가 330 정도라고 알고 있느데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 2014년 기사에는 2016년 양산이라고 해서 난 올해쯤 개통하는줄 알았지 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아직 한참 멀었니요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/T.H.Jang/posts/10208120692327111
<autowiz_> 아 ㅋ ㅋㅋ 이거 뭐지  웃긴데요
<autowiz_> 초등학교 -> 중학교 -> 고등학교 -> 이과 -> 공학계열 -> 과로 -> "과로사 | 치킨집"
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-13
<ferendevelop> 아 이거....
<ferendevelop> 저번에 책 지은이였나 번역자 소개에 컴공의 끝이 치킨집이 아닌걸 보여주겠다고 취업했는데 치킨집 차릴 돈 마련은 가능할까라는 생각을 갖고 있습니다 보고 웃기면서도 씁쓸했어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 투표하러 갈려고 공보책자 읽고 있는데
<autowiz_> 대부분 문제점 제기만 있지 이제껏해왔던 활동이나 구체적 해결첵 등은 없네요
<autowiz_> 그러니까 당선이 되도 문제가 해결이 안되는거 아닌가 싶기도 하고 , 뭐 사회문제가 그리 간단히 해결 되지는 않을 수 도 있겠습니다만. 이래저래 또 심란한 하루가 될거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 한국에 살 때는 지하철이나 버스만 타면 무조건 꾸벅꾸벅 졸았는데, 지금은 전혀 조는 일이 없네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국을 떠나선지 오래된게 맞긴 맞는 듯 싶군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 형님 투표는 하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 집에가서 투표하고 돌아오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 동서울터미널 도착했습니다!
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 벌써?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 모임은 내일 아냐?
<ferendevelop> 넹 내일 입니다.
<ferendevelop> 1박 2일은 빠듯해서 일 하루 빼고 2박 3일로 왔어요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 그동안 어디에 있을려고?
<ferendevelop> 첫날은 서울 사는 친구 한 명이랑, 형 만날려고 합니다.
<ferendevelop> 잠은 안산에 친구 집 있어서 그쪽에서 자구요.
<ferendevelop> 서울 너무 덥네요ㅠ
<autowiz_> 투표후 사무실 출근 완료
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌:사전투표율 반영한 12시 투표율은 25.6% 2012년 19대 총선 투표율보다 0.2%p 높습니다. http://pic.twitter.com/LMt2EaERyN
<HolyKnight> 오늘같은날 출근이라니.... ㅠ
<autowiz_> 이런 날일 수록 열심히 해야 합니다
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 그래야 따라잡을 수 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 갑자기 생각난건데 ㄷㄷㄷ 이 보통은 덜덜덜 을 뜻하지만
<autowiz_> FPS 게임에서는 뒤뒤뒤 를 뜻하는 용어 이지요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Guest84624> 안녕하세요?
<Guest84624> 윈도우7과 우분투를 듀얼부팅으로 쓰려고 합니다.
<Guest84624> 그런데 설치시 윈도우7을 인식을 못하고 설치된 OS가 없다고 하는데 혹시 해결방법을 아시는 분 있나요?
<autowiz_> 보통은 윈도우즈를 먼저 설치하면
<autowiz_> 우분투 grub 부트 매니저가 기존 OS 들을 찾아줍니다.
<Guest84624> 저번에는 그렇게 설치했는데, 이상하게 이번에는 윈도우를 찾지 못하네요
<autowiz_> 아 제가 이해를 잘못했네요, 리눅 설치하고 윈7 설치시  리눅스를못찾는다고 하시는줄 알았습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 부팅은 잘 되는 상황이신가요?
<Guest84624> 아마도요, USB로 설치하려고 하는 중입니다. 종료하고 윈도우로 가보지요
<Guest84624> 문제없이 부팅됩니다. 우분투를 설치하지 않았으니까요.
<autowiz_> 일단 그냥 설치를 하시면 grub 에서
<autowiz_> 이전 OS 라고 뜰더 같은데요
<autowiz_> 혹시 하드디스크가 2개 이상이신가요?
<Guest84624> 예 ssd 하나에 hdd 하나요
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈는 ssd 에 설치되어있을거가툭요
<autowiz_> 같구요
<autowiz_> 리눅스도 ssd 에 설치예정이신가요?
<Guest84624> 그렇죠 500짜리라 세개로 파티션 되있고
<Guest84624> 하나는 우분투에 쓰려고 파티션만 할당되있습니다.
<autowiz_> hdd 를 제거하고 OS 설치를 진행해보시는건 어떠실까요?
<Guest84624> 아,  그래보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 파티션이 뭘로 할당되어 있나요? 뭐 설치중에 지우고 새로 만들거나 파티션 타입을 바꾸도 됩니다만.
<Guest84624> 다 ntfs 타입일겁니다.
<autowiz_> 혹시 잘 안되시면 해당 파티션을 지우고 설치를 진행해보세요(가끔 설치할 공간이 없다고 판단하는경우가 있거든요)
<Guest84624> 일단 하드디스크를 분리해도 윈도우7을 인식 못하네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 몇버젼 이지요? 어떤 화면에서 인식을 해야 하나요
<autowiz_> 우선 그냥 설치해도 grub 만 MBR 에 설치하면
<Guest84624> 14.04.4 LTS를 설치하려고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈를 날리는건 아니니까 진행해보시는건 어떠실까요? 다만 컴이 한대뿐이면 핸드폰으로 저랑 얘기를 하셔야 하겠지요
<Guest84624> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236762
<Guest84624> 여기에 보면 비슷한 경우가 있는데 잘 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 윈7 부팅에 수작업이 필요 할  수 도 있으니
<autowiz_> 파티션은 혹시 지워보셨나요 그리고 음... 윈도우즈가 다이나믹 ( 동적 파티션) 을 쓰고 있지는 않은가요
<Guest84624> 윈도우를 인식못해도 grub이 설치되나요?
<autowiz_> 네 설치는 됩니다. grub 설치 스크립트가 기존의 OS 를 찾으면 항목이 추가되구요.
<autowiz_> grub 설치 스크립트에서 기존 OS 를 찾아내는거랑 리눅스 설치시 기존 OS 찾아내는게 결과가 늘 같게 나오는지 아닌지는 저도 아직 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz_> 혹시 efi 롬으로 부팅하고 계시는지요?
<autowiz_> 일단 리눅설치만 되면 어지간한건 다 수정해서 고치면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> sudo os-prober
<autowiz_> sudo update-grub
<autowiz_> 리눅스 설치후에
<autowiz_> 저렇게해서 고쳤다는 리플도 있군요
<ferendevelop> realignist: 납치!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<realignist> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 이상하게 오늘 나른나른하네요
<realignist> 저도 오늘은 피곤해서... 투표날이니 이때 좀 푹 쉬세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그래야 하는데 쉬기엔 마음이 불편하고
<autowiz_> 그렇네요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 저도 몸살 기운 때문에 휘청휘청 거리네요ㅠ
<Guest84624> 우분투를 설치하니 아니나 다를까 윈도우를 인식하지 못하네요
<Guest84624> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236762
<Guest84624> 여기에 있는데로
<Guest84624> sudo os-prober
<Guest84624> sudo update-grub
<Guest84624> 을 하니까 grub이 윈도우를 찾습니다.
<Guest84624> 고맙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일단은 해결이 되셨네요 축하드립니다.
<Guest84624> 윈도우와 우분투 부팅 모두 문제가 없네요 홓
<Guest84624> ㅎㅎ
<Guest84624> 우분투가 윈도우 인식을 못해서 윈도우 인식시키는데 고생할 줄 알았는데 의외로 쉽게 ㅎㅎ
<Guest84624> 고맙습니다. 다음에 뵙죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4830054&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<matthewkim> 안녕하십니까~
<autowiz_> 아우 립아이 스테이크 저도 잘 먹어줄 수 있는데 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음?
<autowiz_> 블더님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 파워 출근!
<autowiz_> 파워 불끈 인줄 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<PotatoGim> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=news&wr_id=2153126
<bluedusk> 원래 출근하는거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 사무실에 저밖에 없지만..
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저희는 4명...ㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> commania 님 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘만하면 야당이 뒤집을 수도 있을듯
<autowiz_> 아직 개표 중인가요?
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ 더민주 당이 저는 이제껏 The 민주 당인줄 알았네요
<autowiz_> 더불어 민주당의 준말이었군요
<autowiz_> 딴나라당 드디어 꺽이는건가요 으하하하하
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-14
<autowiz> 꺄~ 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 감자감자
<autowiz> 안뇨옹~~
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 아침부터 삽질을
<autowiz> 파밍 관련 소스가 있었는데 farming 이라고 찾고 있고 이지랄 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요...
<razGon_i7> 이번 국회의원들은 IT 를 좀 알려나?
<autowiz> 전공은 아니시겠지만 여쭤보고 싶은게 있는데요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요? 오토님.
<razGon_i7> 옙
<autowiz> 제가 요즘 운동을 너무 안해서 조금만 움직여도 몸이 여기저기 아픈데
<autowiz> 이게 운동을 좀 하다보면 괜찮아 질까요? 아니면 늙어서 그런걸까요 ?
<autowiz> 직접 보셔야 아실려나요?
<razGon_i7> 봐야지 알겟지만 운동하시면 괜찮아질겁니다ㅏ.
<autowiz> 그렇.. 겠죠  ? ^__^
<autowiz> 이번국회의원 선거는
<autowiz> 참 재미있네요
<autowiz> 얼마 차이안나긴 하지만
<razGon_i7> 어제 여야본색 이거 보았는데 잼있었어욧
<razGon_i7> 저는 야본으로 보았습니다.
<lexlove> 날씨가 참 좋네요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 오늘이지요?
<autowiz> 네 오늘 입니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 가디를 가겠네요.
<autowiz> 그랬구나 오랜만인거구나,  그랬구나
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저번에 뵈었을 때 이후로 처음이에요
<PotatoGim> 요새 go가 한창 뜨는 것 같네요..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 저는 오늘 어쩌면 못갈수도 있을것 같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그냥 렉스님 오시는 23일날 뵐수도 있겠네요.
<lexlove> ipeter: 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요 렉스님?!
<ipeter> 23일 맞죠?
<lexlove> 네 맞습니다.^^
<ipeter> =)
<lexlove> 23일날에는 몇분만 모이실거 같아요.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 어쩔 수 없죠.
<ipeter> =)
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter: 혹시나 오늘 못오시게 되면 페북에 꼭 변경해주세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 나오는 인원수대로 예약할 거거든요
<ipeter> 아하
<ipeter> 언제까지 변경해야할까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 글쎄요 그건 저도 물어봐야할 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직 확실치않은가보네요
<ipeter> 저는 차라리 지금 변경하고
<ipeter> 가게되면 2차에 합류하거나 할게요.
<ipeter> cannot go로 옮겼습니다.
<ipeter> 죄송해요.
<autowiz> go 가 한창 뜨고 있는거 같긴 하더라구요
<autowiz> 생각보다 상당한 인기를 끌고 있는듯한
<autowiz> 나는 C 빠돌이라 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사실은 빵을 좋아해서 빵돌이 이지만은 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<imsu> 큭큭큭 선거 잘 하셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무슨 일인지는 모르겠지만, 제 irccloud 계정이 일시적으로 안된다네요
<Seony> imsu: 임수 오늘 오지?
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요~ 그렇지 않아도 아침에 뭔가 까먹은 기분이 들어서 확인해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 날짜를 깜박했어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 꺄~ 임수 볼 수 있는고야??
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그런고야??
<autowiz> 오늘 같은날 뉴스를 본방으로 봐줬어야 하는데
<imsu> autowiz: 전 근데 8시쯤 도착할 것 같아서 ;;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 아이고 오늘 바쁘구나 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> imsu, 저는 오늘 참석을 못해요.ㅠㅠ
<imsu> lexlove: 평일이라 그러신가요 ? 아쉽다.. ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<lexlove> imsu: 그래서 그러는데 23일(토) 점심때 서울 올라갈거에요. 그때 뵐 수 있을까요?
<imsu> 제가 전남 내려가야 뵐 수 있을 듯 하군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 잠시 심부름 좀...
<imsu> 23일 점심이요? 언제까지 계실 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 심부름도 다니십니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove: 저는 성남에 지금 거주하고 있어서 저두 서울로 가야해서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 앗.....
<lexlove> 그럼 다음기회에.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove: 잠깐 계시는건가요?
<lexlove> 점심 모임 후 용산에 가려고 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 글쿠나~ 저두 용산을 한 번 가긴 해야하는데;; ㅋㅋㅋ 키보드가 고장이 나서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 용산 건담베이스 구경하려구요.^^;
<autowiz> 키보드가 고장나서 용산을 못가시고 있는거군
<razGon_i7> 지금 irc_cloud로 잘 하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 개그 였는데 호응이 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서버의 남은 수명을 대략적이라도 알아볼만한 방법이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 서버가 망가져서 fautl 나는 케이스를 생각하고 계시는건가요?
<autowiz> EMS 솔루션 중에 도입시기를 기록해서 몇년 이상된 장비를 보여주는 화면이 있는건 봤습니다만.
<Seony> 아뇨. 특정한 목적으로 쓰이고 있는 서버 그룹을 다른 곳으로 옮겨놓을건데요,
<autowiz> 어떻게 뭐 방법이 없지 않을까 싶습니다.
<Seony> 옮겨놓기 전에 대략 언제쯤 되야 얘네들이 고장날까 하는걸 대충 알고싶어서요
<Seony> 보통 서버 수명을 몇 년 정도로 보세요?
<autowiz> 개인적인 경험으로 6년 넘어간 서버들 그룹은 고장률이 대폭 상승합니다.
<autowiz> 우리나라 관공서 교체 주기는 7년으로 문서화 되어 있구요
<autowiz> 금융권은 좀더 짧을 겁니다.
<autowiz> 8년 10년 넘은 장비들도 있긴 한데 그장비들은 몇번 수리 받았거나
<autowiz> 운이 좋아서 10대중 1~2대 남아있는경우
<autowiz> 나머진 7~8년차에서 대부분 교체했던거 같습니다.
<Seony> 음... 대부분의 하드웨어 벤더들이 통상 5년 정도로 본다고 하는군요
<autowiz> (다만 6~8 년차에는 손도 많이 가고 조마조마 해지더라구요 ) 개인적으로는 5~7 년 주기로 교체를 했으면 합니다. 적어도 용도변경이라던가 크리티컬 한데서 빼는걸로 성능차이도 꽤 나기 시작하잖아요
<autowiz> 4~5년 넘어가면
<autowiz> 이중화가 잘 되어 있다면 얘기가 조금 달라질 수 있을지 몰라도 7년 넘기는건 , 꽤나 꺼려 집니다.
<Seony> 음 그렇군요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<JasonJang> Seony: 이 문서가 도움이 될지도...    http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/boards-and-kits/000007224.html
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> mtbf (Mean Time Between Failure) server 로 검색하니까 첫 줄에 나와서요.
<JasonJang> (공군포함) 항공분야에서는 MTBF 이전에 주기적으로 교환을 하거든요.
<imsu> JasonJang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony: 질문이 하나 있는데요 NoSql 하고 Cloud관련해서 참고할만한 서적이 있을까요?
<imsu> (영문 국문 포함) ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> ferendevelop: 안녕하세요 ~^^
<Seony> imsu: nosql은 잘 모르고, 클라우드는 어떤걸 의미하는 거야?
<imsu> Seony: 제가 잘 알고 질문을 드려야 하는데 저도 잘 모르는 상태라서 우선 죄송합니다... 병원 관련 서비스를 제공하려고 클라우드를 쓴다고 하는데(과제 내용에 항목만 적혀 있는 수준이라서)..
<Seony> 보통 컴퓨터 하는 사람들이 말하는 클라우드랑, 컴퓨터를 잘 모르는 사람들이 말하는 클라우드랑 아예 달라서 그래
<ferendevelop> 병원 서비스에서 클라우드면 개개인 환자 의료 정보에 대한 공유 용도로 사용되는거 아닐까요?
<imsu> Seony: http://dentalabc.org/biz/bizcontents 요기 보시면 될것 같아요 .. 저두 클라우드에 대한 개념을 잘 모르는 상태라 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<Seony> 여기서 말하는 클라우드는 걍 자료 공유 수준의 개념 같다
<imsu> spsp
<imsu> 네네
<imsu> 약간 그런 정도? 웹 기반으로 뭘 한다는데...
<jun_another> 안녕하세요~
<jun_another> 왜 접속이 안되나 싶었는데...;;; 누군가 제 별명을 쓰고 있네요;;;
<imsu> 인기쟁이!!!
<jun_another> imsu: 오랫만에 뵙네요~ 인기쟁이까진 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jun_another: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 저두 너무 오랜만에 가끔 들락날락하는 처지라서요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_another> 그렇군요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘도 어김없이 빈둥빈둥...놀고자했는데..일복이 터졌네요
<funfunyo_> 임수 오랜만이네 ^^
<funfunyo_> http://www.kyobobook.co.kr/product/detailViewKor.laf?ejkGb=KOR&mallGb=KOR&barcode=9788968482618&orderClick=LAG&Kc=
<funfunyo_> 간단하게 살펴보기엔 이 정도면 될 듯
<imsu> funfunyo_: funfun 이면 그 분밖에 없겠군요~ ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 요즘도 뻔뻔 하십니깡?헤헤~~~^^
<imsu> 추천 감사합니당
<funfunyo_> 글게 ^^
<funfunyo_> 오늘은 감기 땜에 몽롱 하네
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<imsu> funfunyo_: 요즘 환절기라그런지 비염있으신분들도 고생이 많더라구요;; 어여 쾌휴 하세용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> matthewkim: 안녕하세요 ^^
<matthewkim> imsu: 넵 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 오늘 써니 환영회...도 못갈거 같아요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<vsftpd_ang> 안녕하세요 vsftpd 설치를 완료했는데요 로컬유저 궈한 부여 완료하니깐 다운은 되는데 쓰기가 되질 않습니다.
<vsftpd_ang> 로그를 뒤져보니 파일이름이 전부 ??? ??? ???.txt로 처리되는데요
<autowiz> 클라이언트문제인 경우가 많은데
<autowiz> 캐릭터 인코딩이 문제인 경우일 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> (어쩌면 단순히 로그를 확인하는 터미널의 캐릭터셋이 안맞는경우 일 수 도 있구요)
<autowiz> 어ㅠㅠㅠㅠ  펀펀형님 오늘 못오시는건가요
<Seony^mobile> 감기가 심하시다네요. 23일날 오신답니다
<vsftpd_ang> Thu Apr 14 14:50:25 2016 [pid 8742] [kmuuiot] FAIL UPLOAD: Client "1.209.174.94", "/Programs/Windows/1.txt", 0.00Kbyte/sec
<autowiz> 그래도 가까우시니 오셔서 기침이라도 한번 해주시고 가시면 ... ㅎㅎㅎ
<vsftpd_ang> 리모트 윈도우 바탕화면에서 파일을 넣으려고 하는데
<Seony^mobile> 그래서 저는 사무실 한 번 견학갔다오려구요
<vsftpd_ang> Thu Apr 14 14:50:25 2016 [pid 8742] [kmuuiot] FAIL UPLOAD: Client "1.209.174.94", "/Programs/Windows/1.txt", 0.00Kbyte/sec 윈도우 바탕화면에서 파일을 넣으려고 하는데 path가 엉뚱한게 뜨는데 어떻게 해야하죠?
<Seony^mobile> 아얄싸클라우드 작동이 안되서 불편하네요
<funfunyo_> 오늘 얼굴은 비추고 들어갈게요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyo_> 장소도 제가 잡았으니.. 써니 님 데리고...
<autowiz> 친한 친구녀석이 득남을 했네요
<funfunyo_> 나랑 친한 오토..도 득남 활동(?)은 많이 할거 아냐?
<autowiz> 저는 여자사람이랑 안친해서요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그냥 주구장창 threading 이랑 fork 만 하고 있습니다.
<imsu> autowiz: 여자사람이랑 안친하면서 여친있는 배신자!!!!!
<Seony^mobile> ㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> commit 을 해야 될낀데... ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 펀펀형님처럼 여자사람이랑 친해봤으면... 하면 팀킬인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 임수 소개팅 시켜줘야하는데
<funfunyo_> 난 여자사람 사진이랑 친한거지 ;;;;;;;
<imsu> autowiz: 기대기대!!!!!!
<autowiz> 전에 해줄려던 동생은 이사갔어 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 얼굴보기 힘듦
<Seony^mobile> 음 스플릿 생기는군요
<DarkCircle_> 음? 왜 꼬리가 ㄱ- ...
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz> 이놈의 프로그램은 메모리를 야금야금 잘도 먹는군요
<autowiz> 한시간 반 만에 64GB 를 먹어버리는 허허헛
<DarkCircle> =ㅅ= 퀭.
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 ..
<imsu> autowiz: 어디로 가셨?? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 날씨가 좀 따뜻해졌다고 밥먹고 나니까 엄청 졸리네요
<imsu> autowiz: 근데 일교차가 좀 있는 것 같더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ; 아침에 너무 추워 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 응 아침엔 꾀나 쌀쌀했어 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 꽤나
<DarkCircle> 곧 30명 고지를 넘겠군요 -ㅅ-
<autowiz> feren 군 하이
<autowiz> 서니님 슬슬 식당 예약 전화를 해야 할까요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 오늘 아얄씨 클라우드가 이상하네요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz님 오늘 어디쯤에서 오시나요?
<autowiz> 독산역에서 갑니다. 버스타면 금방입니다.
<autowiz> 아... 닉넴도 안보고 서니님이신줄 ㅋㅋ 오늘 시간되면 역에서 만나서 같이 갈까 했었거든
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 일 마치자마자 오시는거에요?
<autowiz> 나는 좀 일찍 마칠까 싶기도 하고
<autowiz> 7시까지 식당 갈려면 5시 쯤 나가야 할듯
<autowiz> 아니면 5시 반이나 뭐 거기서 거기지
<ferendevelop> 중간에 만나 뵐라 했는데 어렵겠네요
<autowiz> 어디서 오지?
<autowiz> 중간에 만날까?
<autowiz> 회사 구경은... 나중에 시켜줄께 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사무실이 너무 지저분 하군 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 행님
<autowiz> 응응 임수
<imsu> NoSQL
<imsu> 이 것 좀 알려주세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 히히힛
<autowiz> nosql 전체적으로?
<imsu> SQL도 잘 모르는 입장에서 알아야 할게 많군요
<imsu> 간단하게는 서적정도만 해도 괜찮을 것 같아요
<imsu> 천천히 보려구요
<autowiz> 나도 잠깐 설명만 들은게 다라서
<ferendevelop> 헐 회사 구경 아쉽네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사이트도 괜찮구요
<autowiz> 아니다 그래도 한번 와볼래? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 용어가 친숙하지 않기도 하거니와 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 임수: 일단 sql 은 데이터베이스 , 테이블, 컬럼, 레코드(raw) 조합이고
<autowiz> 이런 체계를 가지고 데이터를 읽고 쓰고 하는데
<autowiz> nosql 은 고정적이지 않고 링크라던가 그런방식으로 움직인다고 들었었거든. 음... 너무 프로그램 동작원리에 대한 설명인가
<autowiz> 나도 공부해보고 알려줄께 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 간다면 어디로 가야 하나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 독산역 2번 출구로 와야하는데 음... 지금 그대는 어디인가?
<autowiz> 시간이 별로 없으니
<autowiz> 없으이
<imsu> autowiz: 어렵구만유~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 임수: https://embian.wordpress.com/2013/06/27/nosql-2/
<autowiz> 우선 저정도 읽어보길 바래 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 가는데 40분이네요!
<imsu> autowiz: 전에 좀 보다가 말았는데 천천히 다시 읽어봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> feren 와서 잠깐 보고 슬슬 식당 가면 되겠다
<ferendevelop> 독산역(하얀동입구) 여기 맞아요?
<autowiz> 독산역은 하나밖에 없으니 어짜피
<autowiz> 2번출구로 오면되는데 , 버스타고 오나?
<autowiz> 뭐 아무튼 하안동 입구가 맞긴 함
<ferendevelop> 지하철 타고 갈 듯 합니다.
<autowiz> 오늘 바람이 생각보다 차던데
<autowiz> 따뜻하게 입으삼 벗는한이 있더라도 .... 그렇다고 아무대서나 막 벗으면 안되는.... 내가 무슨 말을 하고 있는건가 이 순순항 영혼한테 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 저요? 지금 넘 더워요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그럼 좀 벗을까 .... -_-;;;
<autowiz> 스믈스믈
<lexlove> 저도 방금 근처에 출장다녀왔는데 벌써 차안이 찜통입니다.
<ferendevelop> 지금 바막 벗고 맨투맨? 같은거 한 장 입고 있습니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 차안은 그렇더라구요 창문 닫아놓으면 금방 차안이 너무 더워지는데
<autowiz> 걸어다니기엔 좀 쌀쌀할때가 많습니다. 저만그럴지도 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 제가 살이 많아서 괜찮은 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 거다 바막이 두꺼워서ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 랩탑이 켜졌습니다.
<autowiz> 아프리카 생방송 고고싱 ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 서부간선도로 탔습니다. 출구 도착하면 전화 드릴까요?
<autowiz> 응응
<razGon_i7> 맥북 뉴질랜드에서 사는게 더싸려나요.
<jun_another> 크하~ 슬슬 시간이 이렇게 됐네요.. 갈준비해야겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_another> funfunyoo: 감기기운있으신거 같은데 괜찮으신가요?
<lexlove> 저도 마음은 서울에 있답니다.^^ㅣ
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 저는 오늘 못갈꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 좋은시간 되시길 빌겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 은행나무칼국수 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Laptop> PotatoGim: 네 맞습니다
<PotatoGim> 옙~ 약간 늦을 것 같네요... 50분 정도 걸린답니다 ㅎ
<JasonJang> autowiz: 30분 지체 예정.
<funfunyoo> 즐거운 시간들 되세요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<JasonJang> funfunyoo 덕분에 맛나게 먹었어요. 불참 아쉽지만...ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 소나무가 삐치면?
<matthewkim`> 칫솔!
<matthewkim> -.-
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 딩동댕~
<funfunyo_> 죄송합니다 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyo_> 그런데 맛있죠?
<autowiz> 사무실 도착
<autowiz> 네 형님 덕분에 맛있게 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 에궁.. 보고 싶었는디 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyo_> 오늘 봤음 거의 감기 살포할 거 같아서리 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyo_> 23일에 보장
<autowiz> 어쩔 수 없지요 ㅠㅠ 다음에 또 기회가 있겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 그랴그랴 ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 쾌차하세요~ ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 참석해주신 분들 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 짧은 시간이었지만 아주 즐거웠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> funfunyo_: 형님은 23일날 뵈요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 오즈님 23일 오시죠?
<bluedusk> 넵 저도 방금 막 집에 들어왔습니다. 안녕히 주무셔요~
<funfunyo_> 나 온다면 오지 않을까? ㅎ
<autowiz> 네 가야죠
<funfunyo_> ㅋㅋ 고마벙 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> bluedusk: 넵 주무세요. 나중에 챗해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 사랑하는 펀펀님이 오시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 제가 사랑하는  funfunyo_ 님 오시면 저도..
<Lyuso_> 호오...'')
<bluedusk> funfunyo_: 감기 걸리시건 blueguy 님께도 전해드릴께요...
<funfunyo_> 사.. 사랑하진 말자 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bluedusk> 그럼 사랑하는건 빼고
<bluedusk> 제가  하는 funfunyo_ 님 오시면 저도...
<bluedusk> 왠지 전 푼수 이미지가 되가는듯한..
<funfunyo_> 우리 모두 23일에 또 봅시당 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜요 오늘 블덕님이 제일 스마트 했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아얄씨에서 말하는거요.. =_=
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 아까 버스 괜히 탔어요.
<ferendevelop> 버스 어딘지 모를 이 곳에서 고장 났어요ㅠㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 고생하네
<funfunyo_> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 :-)
<autowiz> 얼른 쉬세요~~
<autowiz> 허얼..
<autowiz> 고치는 중이야? 아니면 다음차 오면 타라고 하실려나? ㅠㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 아뇨 모르겠어요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 헐
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 좋은시간 되셨나요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 오늘 못가서 아쉽네요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 버스가 고장나는 이 날벼락 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> gjf
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 헐
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 버스가 고장나다니....
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 휴 다행입니다
<ferendevelop> 이제 다른 버스 와서 타고 갑니다ㅠㅠ
<jun_web> 늦은시간이 그런가 조용하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요'
<jun_web> 네~ 잘들어가셨습니까~?
<ferendevelop> 넹 잘 들어 가고 있었는데 중간에 버스 고장나서ㅋㅋ 이제 다시 다른 차 타고 가고 있습니다
<autowiz> 아이고 다행이네
<ferendevelop> 네ㅎㅎ 이번 여행 스펙타클하네요
<jun_web> 버스가 고장;;;;;;
<ferendevelop> 전 처음에 버스 탔는데 탄 냄새 나갈래 시트 재질에서 나는 냄새인줄 알았는데 버스 문제였어요ㅋㅋ
<jun_web> 그래도 발견해서 다행이네요.. 큰일은 안났으니
<ferendevelop> 그게 버스가 아예 가속을 제대로 못 했어요ㅠㅠ
<jun_web> 뭔가 무서워서 잠도 못자겠네요;;;
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 저도 첨엔 놀랬습니다
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?/
<DarkCircle>  /-ㅠ-/ 파다닥 파다닥
<jun_web> 푸드득~~
<bluedusk> 주무셔요 야밤에 잠도 안자고
<jun_web> 아까 쓰던 사직서를 마저 쓰려고 하는데... 용어가 어렵네요
<head_home> 헉
<head_home> 오늘 모임햇나요?
<jun_web> 내일 회사 가서 물어봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_home> 허허
<head_home> 요즘 잘 못들어와서 몰랏는데 그러고보니 써니님이 한국 오셧구나..
<jun_web> 소식을 못 들으셨나보네요...
<head_home> ㅜㅜ
<jun_web> 23일에도 모임한다니까 그때 참여하세요
<head_home> 어차피 평일엔 잡혀사는 노예신세
<jun_web> 시간되시면...
<head_home> 23일이 언제지요?
<head_home> 아 토요일!
<jun_web> 차주 토요일입니다
<head_home> 허허 ㅜㅜ
<head_home> 결혼식 .. 흐
<jun_web> 선약이 있으신가보군요
<head_home> 아고... 한번 뵙고 싶었는데
<jun_web> 아직 정확한 시간은 안나왔지만.. 저녁시간에 하지 않을까 싶은데요..
<head_home> 들어와놓고 톡도 제데로 못하고 흑 ㅜㅜ
<jun_web> 하긴... 결혼식도 요샌 저녁시간에 많이 하지요..?
<head_home> 4시부터 안양에서 합니다
<jun_web> 크~
<head_home> ㅜㅜ
<head_home> 에혀...
<jun_web> 안양에서 결혼식하고 서울로 쏘시면... 7시쯤이겠네요..아무리 빨라도
<head_home> 요즘 직장에서 아얄씨를 못해유
<jun_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_home> 초반엔 들어왔는데
<head_home> 집에다가도 컴퓨터 어제 설치함
<jun_web> 회사에는 외부방화벽이 막혀있나보네요?
<head_home> 아니요
<DarkCircle> 는 괴랄하군요.
<head_home> 상사가...눈치
<DarkCircle> 버스가 고장나다니 (................)
<ferendevelop> 다행이 이제 도착했습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<jun_web> 다행히 도착하셨군요 ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 좋아서 노래 스피커로 틀고 춤 추면서 가고 있습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_home> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한시간 이후 이 방 로그는 2천줄을 넘어갈듯.
<ferendevelop> 네 오늘 만나 뵈서 매우 반가웠고 즐거웠습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_web> 신고들어갈수 있습니다;;;;;
<ferendevelop> 아 그래요? 이어폰으로 들어야할득
<DarkCircle> 인격의 소유자 성태군 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_home> 그래여 이어폰으로 들으세요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 제가 아까 약 때문에 몸이 안 좋아서 대화를 제대로 못 하게 온게 좀 맘에 걸리네요ㅠㅠ
<jun_web> 괜히 술취한 분이 지나가다가 시비걸어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 약?
<DarkCircle> (................)
<DarkCircle> 무슨 약을 드시길래 ( (....))
<head_home> 주말에나 들어와야겟네유
<head_home> 아니면
<head_home> 느즈막한
<head_home> 이시간때
<head_home> 다들 주무시던데 오늘은 다 깨셧네요
<head_home> 저혼자 떠들다 나갓는데 ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 아 제가 감기 걸려서 감기약 이것저것 먹었는데 이상하게 먹으면 힘이 빠지고 먹는 것도 제대로 못 먹고 그래요ㅠ
<head_home> 감기약 같은거
<head_home> 여러개섞어먹으면 안되요
<DarkCircle> 감기약 -ㅅ- 그러면 아까 커피를 먹으면 안되는거였는데 =3
<DarkCircle> 약을 섞어먹는 문제라기보단
<DarkCircle> 감기약이랑 커피랑 같이 먹으면 텐션이 급격하게 올라감. (...)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 조심 (...)
<ferendevelop> head_home: 아 이거 처방 받은 약이라 괜찮아요!
<head_home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_home> 그럼 낫겟네유
<head_home> 에휴 담을 기약해야겟네유 ㅜㅜ
<head_home> 전 ㅜㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아니 이분들은 왜 새벽에..
<bluedusk> 다들 내일 출근하셔야
<head_home> 전 출근하러 자야하므로 가봐유 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~ 전 내일 놀 =3 ㅎ은다능 ..
 * DarkCircle 궐기하라 묘족이여 
<bluedusk> 안됨
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: 저기 jun_web 님 꼬셔서 고양이나 분양받아 키우라고 하세요
<DarkCircle> jun_web,  자자 묘를 모시라옹 /-ㅅ-/ 이러케 귀엽거늘
<DarkCircle> 평생의 덫 고냥이
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 냐능야 발표자료나 만들러...
<bluedusk> 아흠 만들기 귀찮.;
<jun_web> 지금 집이 반려동물 금지로 계약서에 명시가 되어있어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_web> 이사하게되거든 생각해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_web> 전 이만 퇴장하겠습니다~ 수고하세요~
<bluedusk> 퇴장한다던 사람 다시 오셨네요..ㄷㄷ
<matthewkim> 좋은아침입니다
<DarkCircle> =t=
<DarkCircle> =ㅅ=
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 어제 즐거운 시간 되셧나요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<matthewkim> 어서오십시오! 좋은아침입니다.
<lexlove> 네. 참 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<lexlove> 회사앞 가로수에 잎이 어느정도 피어나니 새들이 날아와서 지저귑니다.ㅎㅎ 그리고 저는 불안합니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 새똥의 계절이 돌아왔네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 새가 싫으신건가요?
<autowiz> 아 그거 때문이시군요
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 새총이나 엽총을 사다드릴까요?
<lexlove> 큰똥, 작은똥 다양하게 싸댑니다.  -ㅇ-
<lexlove> 잡아버릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뭘 먹는지 물똥도 싸요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 잡자니 불쌍하고 주차 위치를 바꿔야겠어요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 잡아서 몸보신 .... ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-15
<lexlove> 아~ 어뜩해~~~~~~ 저 조경기능사 시험본거 합격해버렸네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 ~~ 귀여우셔라...
<autowiz> 어쩌긴요 자랑하고 다니시면 되지요 호호호
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 기분이 정말정말 좋아요.^^
<lexlove> 점수 확인해보니 60점으로 합격을 했어요. 아무래도 각 감독관님들께서 점수를 조금씩 더 주신게 모여서 합격이 되어버렸나봐요.^^;;;;
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 어제 즐거운 시간 보내셨나요?
<autowiz> 축하드리옵니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ipeter_x1_carbon: 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 오즈님 대화 들어보면 버스도
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아앗!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 렉스님!?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3883762
<razGon_i7> 이거 괜찮을까요? 장모님용으로요
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 제 개인적인 생각으로는 SSD 용량이 좀 작은거 같아요.^^;
<ipeter_x1_carbon> razGon_i7: it's good!
<razGon_i7> 장모님께서 쓰시는것이 라이트 하세요. 실은 타블렛의 용도가 더 맞긴해서 CPU에 욕심 안냇습니다.
<razGon_i7> 필요로 하면 SSD달아드리면 되니깐요
<lexlove> 네.^^ 사실 저는 잘 모른답니다.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 어제 후기좀 말씀해주세요!!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 어떻게 시간을 보내셨나요?!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 재미있으셨나요?
<lexlove> 저도 궁금합니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제는 다들 얘기하면서 재밌게 시간 보냈습니다
<lexlove> 참석 못한게 아쉽네요.^^
<lexlove> 점심 먹고 올게요. 맛있는 점심 드세요.^^
<razGon_i7> ircCloud^Seony: 감사합니다. http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3883762
<razGon_i7> 보약처럼 먹고 있습니다.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도까진...  저도 덕분에 인터넷 아주 잘 쓰고있어요
<razGon_i7> 제가 커피 실은 않좋아해요.
<razGon_i7> 커피 자체의 텁텁하고 입마름 나오는 쓴 맛을 싫어합니다ㅏ.
<razGon_i7> 근데 베트남G7.하고 seony님이 주신 커피는 그런맛이 없어요. 입에 침고이게 만들어요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 놋북의 현자 사마휘님께서 오셔야 하ㅏ는데...
<razGon_i7> 노트북 여쭤드리게요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 사마휘님 계신가요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 흠...
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안계시는군요.
<bluedusk> 학원 가야 하네요..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 어떤 학원이요?
<bluedusk> 영어 학원이요
<ircCloud^Seony> razGon_i7: 데이터를 벌써 다 썼다는군요 ㅎㅎ. 걍 인터넷만 했는데도 그게 상당했나봐요.  혹시 매월 첫 시작일이 며칠 이에요?
<razGon_i7> geee
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 1일이에요..
<razGon_i7> 10기가짜린데..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 제가 추가 구입할께요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 제가 할게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 추가 구입이 되는지는 몰랐어요
<razGon_i7> 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_i7> 저희 와이프 이름으로 되서 와이프가 해야 될겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무나 사서 추가할 서 없는 거에요?
<razGon_i7> 아마도요.
<razGon_i7> 잠시 알아보고 있습니다.
<ferendeveloo> 다시 울산 내려 가고 있으니깐 아쉽네요ㅠㅠ
<jun_mobile> 별명을 바꿔야겠는데 뭐가 좋을까요??? ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 엥??  어제 밤에 내려가신거 아니었어요??
<ferendeveloo> 아뇨ㅎㅎ 어젠 친구 집이 안산에 있어서 친구 집 가고 있었구
<ferendeveloo> 이제 울산 내려 가고 있어요~ 이제 대전이네요
<jun_mobile> 아ㅎㅎ  햐.....머네요
<ferendeveloo> 넹ㅎㅎ 자야 하는데 자고 일어나면 부산 일까까봐 못 자겠네요ㅋㅋ
<jun_mobile> 알림맞추고주무세요
<ferendeveloo> 그럴까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 오늘은 유난히 조용하네요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오늘 조용한 이유는
<bluedusk> 금요일이라서 그래요...
<jun> 아하!
<jun> 어제는 잘 들어가셨습니까?
<bluedusk> 넵 저야 뭐 누가 잡아가는 사람이 없어서..
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 주말 보내세요.^^
<matthewkim> 오잉 연결이 끊어져있었네요 ㅎㅎ;
<ferendeveloo> matthewkim: 안녕하세요. IRCCloud 사용하세요?
<matthewkim> 아니용 ㅎㅎ;
<ferendeveloo> 아하, 요즘 아얄씨 클라우드가 이상해서 혹시 싶었네요
<matthewkim> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 저도 퇴근하겠습니다~
<jun> 즐거운 주말되세요~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 도장찍었으니 나가겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 삼실 출근했습니다.
<ferendeveloo> autowiz_: 어서오세요!
<autowiz_> 일하느라 힘들겠네 .. 몸은 좀 괜찮아?
<ferendeveloo> 넹 몸은 괜찮습니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendeveloo> 오늘 심야는 별로 안 바쁠 것 같아서 마블 영화 봐야죠ㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendeveloo> 어라 근데 저 닉네임이 왜 이렇죠ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 감자감자 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 번 아웃 인가 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 의욕이 잘 안생기네요
<Ferendevelop> 쉬었다 가세요~ 전 너무 피곤해서 핫식스 마셨어요.
<Ferendevelop> 효과가 있는지는 잘 모르겠지만요~
<Ferendevelop> realignist: 방가방가
<autowiz_> 우리 잠깐 쉬었다 갈까?
<autowiz_> 므흣 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 엄청 졸립네요
<autowiz_> 1시20분정도  이후로 기억이 없네
<autowiz_> 자다가 좀전에 일어났음
<Ferendevelop> 저도 뭐한지 기억이 잘 안 나네요..
<Ferendevelop> 분명 전 영화를 봤는데 말이죠..
<autowiz_> 영화 어떤거 봤어?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 헐크 봤어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 헐그재미있지
<Ferendevelop> 네! 거다가 맨날 헐크를 듣기만? 하다가 실제로 영화로 보니깐 좀 새롭기도 하고요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> http://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=3979621&memberNo=30303142&vType=VERTICAL
<razGon_i7> 기도합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 퇴근합니다. 좋은 하루 보내세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-16
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 헐크 봤군 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세용
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=81&b=bullpen2&id=4874540&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ihavnoth> Hello
<Ferendevelop> Hi
<autowiz_> halo
<Ferendevelop> 비가 많이 오네요. 토요일 하루 잘 마무리 하시기 바랍니다~
<Ferendevelop> 전 이만 퇴근합니다~
<autowiz_> 수고했어~
<autowiz_> 부릉부릉
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-17
<autowiz_> 끼기긱 끼기긱
<Aratta> ㅎㅇ
<Aratta> 간만에 오네유
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 햇살 좋은 일요일 오후 입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 하이하이
<Ferendevelop> 오늘 날씨가 좋네요. 나뭇잎도 푸릇푸릇하고.
<autowiz_> 아 정말 오늘같은날은 도시락 싸들고 놀러가고 싶다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저도요ㅎㅎ 현실은 좀 앉아 있다가 일 가야죠
<autowiz_> 현실은 일하는중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그래도 그 때 사무실 놀러 갔을 때 뭔가 재밌어 보였어요.. 저한텐ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 실제로 일하기 전엔 그렇게 보이지
<autowiz_> 막상 시간에 쫓겨 피곤하게 일하다보면 재미없음이야 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐 물론 좋은여건에서 재미있게 일하는 사람도 있긴 하니까 열심히 공부하삼~
<Ferendevelop> 열심히 해야죠ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 설렁설렁 4월도 17일이 지나갔네
<autowiz_> 조금있으면 날씨도 따뜻해지고 어 날씨가 따뜻해졌네? 날씨가 덥네? 날씨가 선선한데? 날씨가 추워 이씨...
<autowiz_> 하다보면 1년이 지나간다는 얘기가 있지
<autowiz_> 하루하루를 소중히 꼭 . 늦기전에 명심하길
<Ferendevelop> 명심 하겠습니다. 진짜 벌써 반이 지났네요.
<Ferendevelop> 4월 조금 지나서 서울 간다는 생각에 히히 하다 놀다 오니깐 반 지났네요;
<autowiz_> 공부만 일만 하라는건 아닌데 , 일도 공부도 노는것도 열심히 빡세게 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 노는 것만 빡시게 해서 문제입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Aratta> 흠
<Aratta> Aratta
<Aratta> autowiz_
<Aratta> 오로위즈님 올만영!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Aratta> 잘 지내셧나여
<Aratta> 본녀는 포맷해버린 후로는 프리노드 안와버렷네요.
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Aratta> HolyKnight
<Aratta> 레즈비언 홀리찡 ㅎ2
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<Aratta> seyeongkim
<Aratta> 서니찡 ㅎㅇ
<autowiz_> 으아악 으아악
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 뭐 지역마다 나라마다 다르겠지만
<autowiz_> 외국영화나 드라마 보면 술을 꽤많이 드시네요
<autowiz_> (이것도 그냥 간접 광고 일려나요? ㅎㅎ)
<autowiz_> 집에가자마자 물대신 맥주 마시기 등등
<Ferendevelop> 외국은 맥주를 물 같은 개념으로 보는 것 같던데용
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4884837&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Ferendevelop> 전 항상 치킨 다리 놓고 가위바위보 합니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저희집은 좋아하는 부위가 다 다릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저는 가슴살 , 형은 목살? , 누난 날개 , 어머닌 그냥 남은거 ( 다리살 )
<Ferendevelop> 저희는 아버지가 닭을 거의 안 드세요
<Ferendevelop> 살만 있는거 한두개정도
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 전 이만 퇴근합니다~
<autowiz_> 아 갑자기 급하게 많이 닭이 땡기네요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> zㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 배고픕니다.
<autowiz_> 같이 야식 먹으실분 ~  ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저랑 먹어요~ 흐흐후
<autowiz_> 뭐 하고 있었어? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 전 봇을 만들까 고민 중이에요
<autowiz_> irc 봇이겠지? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 그럴겁니다 흐흐
<Ferendevelop> IRCCloud 알림이 잘 안 오네요.
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~ 뱃속이 /ㅅ\
<Ferendevelop> 저도 뱃속 상태가 안 좋아요ㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 이번 한 주 기름진걸 너무 먹은 것 같아요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 좋은아침입니다!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<matthewkim> :D 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 좋은아침입니다!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 악 0.5초 늦었다
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이럴땐 물량공세 , 안녕하세요 안녕하세요 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-10
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 우아아아앙
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 화창한 월요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 더워
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/UEoaRcVY/IMG_0369.PNG
<jun__> bluedusk 락플쪽에서 사람 구한다고 저한테까지 전화왔네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 역시 블더님 없으니까 일이 잘 안되는거 아닌가 싶습니다.
<jun__> bluedusk, 능력자!!! ㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 오셨습니까? 꾸벅~ ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 이도 건강히 잘 지내고 있는감?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 어제 알바 했다가 온몸에 멍에 쑤시고 난리도 아닙니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어떤 알바 했길래 그래? ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 음식점 알바였는데 10시간 동안 앉지도 못하고 계속 일했네요..
<autowiz> 우어 무슨 음식점이 그러나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러다가 바닥이 미끄러워서 넘어졌는데 무전으로 쌍욕 날아오는거 듣고 그만 뒀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇만원은 벌었겠구만 , 고생이구려
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뷔페였어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 7만원이요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 퉤근중입니다
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. :)
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요!
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-11
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 북한이랑 미국 돌아가는 상황이 심각해보이는군요
<jason_KR> ^^ 귿 모닝 !
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> Work^ Seony:  저는 농담이지만, 남조선 선거철이라서? 라는 음모론이....
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 그거 때문에 중국이 병력을 15만명이나 이동하긴 좀 그래서요
<Work^Seony> 가뜩이나 중국이랑 사이도 안좋은데, 울나라 선거철이라고 걔네들이 병력 이동을 "해줄리"가 만무해보이거든요..
<jason_KR> 아~ 중국병력 이동은 몰랐었어요. 요즘 바쁘다는 핑계로 제가 World Wide News 를 안봤더니...
<Work^Seony> 중국이 북한 국경지역에 병력을 15만명 이동시켜놨대요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 전쟁이나 그런 것보다는, 북한 쪽에서 튀어나올 난민들을 통제하기 위한 걸로 추측된다네요
<Work^Seony> 미국도 울나라랑 사전 협의없이 항공모함을 한대도 아니고 3대나 이동시키는 것도 그렇고...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 요즘세상에 중동 이쪽 말고는 어지간해서 전쟁날일은 없을거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 저도 뭐 전쟁이라는게 쉽게나는건 아니라는건 알긴하는데 그래도 좀 불안하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 어디선가 본게 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전쟁나면 민방위 한테도 총 주나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 칼빈 줍니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> M1 인가요? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 아니다 이제는 칼빈 안주고 k2 준다는거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 비닐 포장도 안뜯은 k2가 한국 남자들 한 명당 한 정씩 주고도 남는 수준이라던데요
<autowiz> 신형이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하나씩 주면 좋겠네요 ^.^
<Work^Seony> 웃기는게 울나라에 칼빈 소총 새거가 어마어마하게 많은데, 세계에서 칼빈 새거 많은 나라가 울나라 밖에 없대요
<autowiz> 팔아먹던 삶아먹던 하게
<Work^Seony> 총덕들이 그거 사고싶어서 난리인데, 울나라에서 어차피 필요없으니까 판매를 고려 중이라고 하는 거 같아요
<autowiz> 군수물자를 회전은 안시켜서 그렇지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 그 구매를 바라는 총덕들은 전세계 이겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 네 특히 미국
<autowiz> 나름 추억의 총이기도 하니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 6.25 때 많이 쓰였던 총이었던거지요?
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 칼빈이 아니고 카빈이라고 하는군요
<autowiz> 얼마전에 그냥 유투브 두리번 거리다가 , 영화에 나오는 총들에 대한 설명 등등 봤는데
<autowiz> 싼 권총은 15만원정도 한다더군요
<Work^Seony> 네 미국에서 총 얼마 안해요
<Work^Seony> K2도 100만원 안넘는 걸로 알고있어요
<douksini> 안녕하세요.
<douksini> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> ianychoi:
<PotatoGim> 공가왕...
<douksini> 안녕하세요. 우분투도 IRC도 초짜입니다. 정보를 찾고 찾아 이곳까지 왔네요.
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요, 반갑습니다~ ㅎㅎ :)
<douksini> irc라는걸로 처음 대화를 해보네요.
<douksini> 신기방기
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 환영합니다. ;)
<douksini> 재이곳에서 뭘 해야할까 고민중입니다. 지금 가장 고민은 윈도우10과 우분투를 함께 사용하는 방법인데,(듀얼부팅)
<douksini> 지금은 SSD 512와 128에 각각 OS를 설치해서 BIOS에서 변경해가며 사용하고 있어요.
<douksini> 이걸 좀더 간편하게 할수 있는 방법을 찾아 이곳까지 왔습니다.
<douksini> 제가 OS를 자주 밀어버려서(특히 윈도우10)
<douksini> 안전하고 간편한 방법이 없을까요
<pchero_work> 리눅스 하나만 설치하고 버추어 박스를 사용하시는 건 어떠신가요?
<drake_kr> vm이요
<douksini> vm이나 버추얼 박스론 이미 해봤지만,
<douksini> 리소스를 전부 못쓰니까 찝찝해서 로컬 하드로 편하게 이용하고 싶어서요
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 아 호출하셨었네여
<drake_kr> ianychoi: https://data.drake.kr/cal/
<douksini> 우분투로 스팀게임도 하고, 아무튼 좀더 활용하고 싶은데, 매번 부팅할때마다 BIOS에서 부팅 순서를 바꿔가며 사용하고 있어요.
<pchero_work> 저도 그렇게 사용 중입니다. :)
<ianychoi> 오
<drake_kr> 그냥 usb로
<pchero_work> 다른 방법은 아직까지 못찾은 것 같아요.
<ianychoi> asp.net인가요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> php
<pchero_work> 우분투 기본 부팅에 필요할때만 윈도우 부팅.
<ianychoi> PHP ㅋㅋㅋ
<douksini> BIOS에서 변경 안하고, 부팅할때 OS를 선택하거나 가만두면 우분투로 넘어가고 선택하면 윈도우10으로 부팅이되게
<ianychoi> 좋네요 ㅎ 내일 멜팅팟 오셔요?
<ianychoi> 아님 토요일에 여튼 뵐테니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 잉?
<drake_kr> 내일 뭐 있음?
<pchero_work> 부팅할 때 grup 안뜨나요?
<ianychoi> 멜팅팟 모임있는데.. 회장님이 가나보죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> douksini: usb는 리눅스 하고 usb 기본부팅 해놓으면
<ianychoi> 오픈스택은 저 말고 가기를 이번엔 원하는 사람이 없네여
<ianychoi> (사실 저도 이번엔 이것저것 바쁘고 해서.. 못 갈 뻔했는데 다른 일정이 변경되어서 다행히 ㅎ)
<drake_kr> usb 꼽으면 우분투고 안꼽으면 윈도우
<douksini> drake_kr 님 뭔가 하드웨어 적인데요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 많이 쓰는걸 위주로 하고 그냥 컴퓨터를 한대 더 사야죠
<pchero_work> 바이오스에서 부팅순서를 변경해야 한다구요?
<pchero_work> 나가셨넹..
<drake_kr> 음
<pchero_work> 저분 아마도.. MBR 이 서로 다른 SSD 로 설정되서 그러신듯..
<drake_kr> 듀얼OS 전 반대입니당
<drake_kr> 다시 오셨당
<pchero_work> nvidia 글픽을 사용중이라면.. 어쩔수 없는거 같아요.
<douksini> 읔
<douksini> 실수
<douksini> irc가 오늘 처음이라 죄송합니다.
<pchero_work> douksini: 바이오스에서 부팅순서를 바꿔야 하신다구요?
<douksini> 지금은 그렇게 쓰고 있어요
<douksini> 2개의 SSD에 각각 OS를 설치하고
<pchero_work> 그게.. MBR 문제 인 것 같습니다.
<douksini> 이걸 좀더 간편하게 BIOS안들어가고 사용할 방법을 찾아보고 있는데,
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터를 한대 더 사면 해결
<pchero_work> 리눅스를 설치하시고
<douksini> 힝 ㅠ_ㅜ
<pchero_work> MBR(마스터 부트 레코드)라는 걸 설정할 때
<pchero_work> 윈도우가 설치되어 있는 SSD 를 지정하도록 하세요.
<pchero_work> 그러면 처음 부팅할 때 OS 를 고르는 화면이 나올겁니다.
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 전 4대 쓰고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헐.. 굇수..
<drake_kr> ??
<douksini> 굇수가 아니라 붓자 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 컴퓨터를 4대씩이나.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<drake_kr> 20만원짜리 두개..
<drake_kr> 한대는 비싸고요
<drake_kr> 이번에 맞춘 30만원짜리
<drake_kr> AMD
<douksini> 지금 운영하는 중에 OS 재설치 없이 가능한 방법은 없을까요? 듀얼부팅
<drake_kr> 음.. 있어도 추천해주기 힘든 방법이겠네요..
<drake_kr> grub을 다시 fuse하는 방법은 있지만
<pchero_work> grub 을 재설정하는 방법이 있어요.
<drake_kr> 이번에 amd 하나 구입했는데
<drake_kr> 구입하자마자 쿨러가..
<pchero_work> douksini: https://www.google.dk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&safe=off&q=grub+%EC%9C%88%EB%8F%84%EC%9A%B0+%EC%B6%94%EA%B0%80
<pchero_work> 이 중에서 맞는 걸로 진행하시면 될 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 그런데.. 위험성이 커서 조심하셔야 해요.
<drake_kr> 요즘은 grub.lst 아예 수정 안 하죠?
<drake_kr> 전 위험한건 별로 추천 안 해요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 안하죠.. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 마지막으로 한게.. 벌써 언제더라..? -_-;;
<drake_kr> 자세히 보아야 예쁘다 오래 보아야 사랑스럽다 이건 안예쁘단 말이죠?
<drake_kr> 근데 x86은 uboot 안되나요
<pchero_work> 낼까지만 일하면 쉽니다. ㅎㅎ
<douksini> 아 어렵네요 grub란 녀석
<douksini> 답변해주신 분들 감사합니다.
<douksini> 오늘 집에가서 아들녀석 컴퓨터로 실험해봐야겟네요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> douksini: :)
<drake_kr> 요즘 드라이버 미쳤네요
<drake_kr> 메인보드 칩셋 드라이버가 1기가가 넘네요 -_-
<drake_kr> 동영상이라도 넣었나
<bluedusk> .... 메인보드 칩셋 드라이버에 독립적으로 동작하는 백도어 OS라도 심은거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 백도어라고 칩시다
<drake_kr> 1기가냐고요
<bluedusk> 그럼 저 퇴근해도 되요?
<drake_kr> 아니요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MCH3Zft2/cho3.jpg
<drake_kr> 상무님께서 인사고과 반영하신다는대요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다.
<douksini> 안녕하세요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-12
<imsu> 좋은 아침입니다용~!!
<imsu> Work^Seony: 위쳐3 이번에 우마 퀘스트 하고 있는데~~ 스토리가 웬지 방대해질 것 같은 느낌이 드는데 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 벨렌에서 남작 만나는 퀘지?
<Work^Seony> 그 퀘스트가, 사이드 퀘스트임에도 불구하고 소름끼치게 잘만들었다는 퀘스트지
<imsu> Work^Seony: 네 어제 남작 만나고 나서 퀘스트 조금 진행해보고 있는데 뭔가 재미난 스토리가 나올 것 같아서 기대되요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 피의 남작과는 사뭇 다르다고 해야할까~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 여기서 부터 선택의 기로에 따라 결과가 확 달라지지 않나 싶기도 하고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기대해도 돼.  겁나 충격적이니깐.
<Work^Seony> 그거 남작 부인 찾으러가는 거랑 관련된거지?
<imsu> Work^Seony: 피의 남작은 이미 클리어해서 남작은 자살했구
<imsu> 지금은 우마라고 못생긴애 저주 푸는거 까지 했어요
<Work^Seony> 엥 그래?  그럼 내가 해깔렸나보네
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 우마는 뭔지 기억이 안난다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 대화 내용에서 와일드 헌터를 유인해서 전쟁을 하려고 하는것 같더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 검색해서 이미지 봤는데, 구체적으로 무슨 스토리인지 기억이 안나네
<imsu> 음 와이들 헌터하고 전쟁 전에 퀘스트에요
<Work^Seony> 아 그러면 글케 방대해지거나 그러진 않을거 같은데
<imsu> 동료들 모으고 안개 섬에서 시리 데려오면 아마 와일드 헌터랑 전쟁 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 그래요?
<imsu> 동료 모으고 막 그래서 엄청 스케일 큰 전투를 기대했는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 반지의 제왕 상상한 거야? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 피의 남작 보다는 이 퀘스트가 더 기대되었는데 아쉽군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 하다보니까 주인공보다 시리가 더 좋은거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 다들 그래
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 위쳐는 확장팩 2개도 스토리가 재밌어
<imsu> 시리는 치고 빠지기만 해도 되니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 위쳐4도 나오나요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 안나와
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 위쳐3가 끝이에요?
<Work^Seony> 제작사가 위쳐는 3편이 마지막이라고 했어
<imsu> 아~~
<Work^Seony> 더 이상의 위쳐 시리즈는 없다고 못박았어
<imsu> 스토리 재밌는뎅 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 세계관을 이용한 다른 게임은 가능하겠지만, 일단 위쳐라는 이름을 달고 나오는 시리즈는 3편이 마지막이야
<imsu> 저 지도에 물음표 되어 있는 곳 다 돌아보고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아쉬우면 확장팩 해봐
<Work^Seony> 확장팩 2개 있는데, 둘 다 스토리가 엄청 재밌어
<imsu> 다시 게임을 시작할 엄두가 안나서 이왕하는김에 차근차근 다 깨보려구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 퀜트 카드도 모으고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 궨트가 그렇게 재밌다던데 난 안해봐서 모르겠어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 퀜트 은근 시간 잘가고 재밌던데용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 재밌어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 만약 위쳐 확장팩 사고싶으면 확장팩을 따로따로 사지 말고,
<imsu> 올해 안에 위쳐3 엔딩보려나 모르겠지만 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ 주말에 밖에 나가면 돈이고 ㅋㅋ 집에서 전기세만 내야징 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 시즌패스를 구입해.  그러면 둘 다 딸려와
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 너는 예니퍼랑 트리스 중 누구 선택했어
<imsu> 선택하는거 아직 안나왔어요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그럼 더 이상 얘기하면 안되겠네
<Work^Seony> 위쳐 확장팩 하나당 플레이타임이 약 30시간 정도라네
<Work^Seony> 그럼 확장팩 2개면 이미 60시간
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 저 둘다 사랑한다고 했어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 므훗~!!!
<imsu> 나중에 둘중 하나를 고르나보군요
<Work^Seony> 고른다라기보단, 정리를 하는 거지
<imsu> 아 게임하면서 양다리 기분이 들었는데 선택하라면 전 예니퍼요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 게롤트 이놈은 양다리가 아니라 3 다리던데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉 저 독거노인 되겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 둘 다 선택하면 독거노인이라니 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 다시 갈아 탈 순 없나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단은 그냥 마음 가는대로 해봐
<Work^Seony> 스포일러가 될 수 있으니깐
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 네넹 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<autowiz> 일 안바쁘면 얼굴이나 함볼까? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오 임수님이다
<bluedusk> 존잘로님은 오임수님만 좋아하시는군요..
<bluedusk> 내가 고기사달라고 노래를 부르는데
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 임수는 잘 생겼으니까요~ ㅎㅎ  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 진심이신가요? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 오임수님 잘생긴건 인정하겠지만..
<bluedusk> 그렇다고 제가 못생겨서 까인 사실이 편해지는건 아니네요
<guisin> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 뭐 제취향은 아닌데 임수가 좀 잘 생긴편이라고 생각하긴 합니다 허허 . 블더님도 저보다는 훨 잘생기셔서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 언제 꼭 블더님 고기 사드리겠습니다.
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 오랜만에 들어왔습니다.
<Suiz> 또문의드릴게있어서 왔습니다 ㅡㅜ
<Suiz> mysql 에 db 중에서 몇가지가  짹횦째짯 쩔징쩐챤횆짬횉횄쨌짱 AM30 (쩌첵쨀짧쨩챌) / (PM30) - 3/8"=10A / 횈짱횂징 : 째챠짹횧쩍쨘쨌짱쩔챵
<Suiz> 이런식으로 중국말처럼 깨져버리내요
<Suiz> 뭐때문일까요?
<Work^Seony> 인코딩이 안맞아서 그렇습니다
<imsu> autowiz: bluedusk: 이분들이 지금 마녀 사냥하시는거죠? 완전 못생겼다고 대놓고 놀리시네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Suiz> 다른것들은 정상적으로 나오는데 100가지중에 5가지정도가 저런데
<Suiz> 어떻게 해야할까요?
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 혼저옵서예!
<imsu> razGon_JJ: 안녕하세요
<imsu> Suiz: 인코딩이 다른 상태로 저장된거 아닐까요 ? 프로그램 코딩하다 보면 다른 부분들은 잘 나오는데 몇가지만 깨져서 나오는 경우가 있더군요
<guisin> http://roqkffhwk.tistory.com/142
<autowiz> 혹시 터미널 클라이언트 프로그램 쓰시는 경우에 화면 표출 부분에서만 인코딩이 깨지는경우가 있습니다.
<Suiz> 방금 sql파일 추출해서 봣는데요
<Suiz> 4880가지의 자료중에서 대략 100개정도가 깨져있내요 인코딩은 utf8인데.
<Suiz> 에디트 플러스로 읽어드리니까 이파일에는 현재인코딩에서 손실될수있는 문자가 포함되어있습니다.
<Suiz> 다른 인코딩 옵션중 하나를 선택하세요 라고뜨내요.
<Suiz> 이 깨진파일 복원 가능한가요? 그리고 안깨지게 하는법이라도;;
<autowiz> 문제가 일어날 수 있는 캐이스가 여러가지라서 정확히 어떤 문제인지 모를 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저런경우 보통은 기존 DB 는 정상운영이 되고 있을 거같구요.
<Suiz> 지금 자료입력하면 문제없이 안깨지고 입력이됩니다.
<autowiz> 테이블별로 ,  mysql 의 경우 database 별로 인코딩을 따로 줄 수 도 있고 클라이언트쪽에서 접속할때 각각 인코딩을 맞춰서 접속하는경우 기존 시스템은 잘 동작할겁니다.
<autowiz> sql 파일 추출 은 어떤 방법으로 하신건가요?
<Suiz> 관리프로그램이있는데 거기 데이터 추출눌러보니 backup.tar.gz
<Suiz> 아니..
<Suiz> sql파일로해서
<Suiz> 나옵니다.
<autowiz> 4880 이면 좀 많긴많네요
<autowiz> 관리 프로그램에서도 글자가 깨져서 보이나요?
<Suiz> 네
<autowiz> sql 파일을 강제로 euc-kr 로 열어보면 어떨까 싶긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 클라이언트 프로그램 을 euc-kr 로 맞추고 문제 테이블(혹은 database) 에 접근해보면 정상이던 자료들은 깨져보이고 , 비정상이던 자료들은 잘 보일 수 있습니다.
<drake_kr>   음
<Suiz> 네 잠시만요 해보는중입니다.
<drake_kr> 개고생한 경험중 하나는
<drake_kr> 관리프로그램에서 제대로 지원이 안 되었던 적도 있어요
<autowiz> 저는 가끔 utf-16 을 쓰시는 분들 만나서 고생을 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 쓰잘데기없이 auto correction이 들어가 있고 막 -.-
<Suiz> 전부다 깨져보이내요
<Suiz> utf-8씁니다.ㅡㅜ
<Suiz> 이게 db파일 자체가 문제가 생겨버린거같은데요
<drake_kr> 대충.. utf8에 euckr 묻었다는 건가요..
<autowiz> 생겨버린게 아닐거같습니다 . 지금 서비스는 정상 동작한다는 말씀이신거지요?
<Suiz> 정상작동되는데
<autowiz> 아직 정확한 파악이 덜 됐을때는 함부러 건드리지 않는게 나을 수 있습니다  ㅠㅠ
<Suiz> db 자료 몇개가 깨진거같내요
<autowiz> 좀 귀찮고 힘들어도 똑같거나 비슷한 형태로 테스트 환경을 만드시는것도 추천드립니다.
<Suiz> 아
<drake_kr> db 추출해서 iconv로 살려보고 테스트베드에 돌려본다음 문제없다 싶으면 엎으세요
<autowiz> 그냥 ssh 접속해서 mysql 명령으로 들어가서 보면 어떨까요?
<drake_kr> euckr이 어디서 묻었는지도 확인해야겠네요
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 아직 mbcs가 기본이니..
<drake_kr> amd 시스템 하나 구축했는데 나쁘지 않은것 같네요
<drake_kr> psu에 열이 좀 나는게 불안하다는거만 빼면..
<autowiz> http://www.psu.com/  인가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 파워써플라이
<drake_kr> 음 스타2는 무리고
<drake_kr> 디아3정도는 할만하넹..
<guisin> 디아3가 더 사양이 높지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 최소사양 기준이요..
<douksini> 우분투용 마인크래프트도 있군요. 역시! ㅋㅋ
<douksini> 요즘 마인크래프트에 빠져서 너무 재밋네요.
<autowiz> 꽤나 중독성 심하다고 들었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 마인크래프트 유명한 만화 하나 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 읽어보면 재밌어보이긴 해요
<douksini> 유명한 만화 출처좀(굽신)
<pchero_work> douksini: 두억시니.. 그냥 도깨비 정도로만 알고 있다가 한번 찾아봤는데.. 무시무시하네요.
<pchero_work> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%91%90%EC%96%B5%EC%8B%9C%EB%8B%88
<douksini> ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> douksini: http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/series/nboard/213/?n=47774&series=42
<douksini> 아, 저 만화는 볼때마다 웃겨요. 유명한 짤방 '시바 게임하는데 이유가 어딧어 그냥 하는거지' ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 유명하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 대사는, 기어즈 오브 워 편에서 나온 대사구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 마인크래프트 편도 유명합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 때문에 마인크래프트 시작했다는 사람도 있을 정도니깐요
<pchero_work> ircCloud^Seony: 감사합니다. 와이프한테 추천해봐야겠네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 와이프분께는 걍 스토리 게임이나 일자진행형 게임이 어때요?
<jason_KR> pchero_work: 아직 기혼?
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 근래에 조조전 온라인 같이 하고 있는데, 아무래도 이게 혼자서 하는 게임이다 보니 재미가 좀 덜하더라구요.
<pchero_work> jason_KR: 넵, 아직 이혼 안했습니다. ^^;;
<jason_KR> ㅋ 저는 벌써 미혼인 줄 알았어요. 그랬었구나...
<pchero_work> 결혼한지 얼마 안됐어요. :)
<jason_KR> 그러게 말씀여요, 몰랐었어요.  한국와서 하고 갔어요?
<jason_KR> 설마 아이가 학교 다니~ <--- 머 이러시면 저한테 혼나심 ㅋ
<pchero_work> 넵. :) ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아~   ^^;
<pchero_work> 작년 휴가때 한국서 급하게 마무리 했네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 그러게 말씀여요, 얼핏 들은= 글 본 것 같기도 하고....늦었지만, 축하드립니다.
<pchero_work> 감사합니다. (__)
<drake_kr> 흐
<drake_kr> 너무 일찍 왔나..
<wellcom> 안녕하세요. 질문좀 드리겠습니다.
<wellcom> 제온 듀얼 프로세서 메인보드를 활용하고 있는데, 우분투 16.04 세팅 후 부팅하면 dev/sdb2 : clean xxx/xxxx clean, xxx/xxxx blocks 라는 메세지까지만 출력이 되고 그다음에 우분투 화면으로 넘어가지 않는데, 혹시 해결방안을 알고 계신분 있으신가요?
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 광고되네요 캘린더 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://norman3.github.io/prml/
<HolyKnight> https://www.slideshare.net/deview/ai-67608549
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-13
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 머신러닝 관련 자료나 동영상 보면 개념은 살짝 알겠는데 , 코딩실력 자체가 부족한걸 다시금 느끼게되는 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> autowiz: 헉
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<imsu> autowiz: 머신러닝까지 섭렵하려는 핵고수.....
<autowiz> 도리도리 아님아님 그냥 시퀀셜 한 프로그램짜는게 간단하고 재미있음 , 머신러닝 이런거 거의 학문이라
<autowiz> 너무 힘듦
<hkeylocal> test
<imsu> autowiz: 예전에 잠깐 공부할 때 패턴 인식에 신경망 이론이라든가 여러가지 있었는데 기초 다지시기에는 좋을 거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 신경망이론 이런거 그냥 잠깐 공부해서 터득해버리는 임수는 핵고수 후후훗
<imsu> autowiz: (의미없는 말은 이제 무시할거에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ) 마코프체인이라든가~ 머 이런거~ ㅋㅋㅋ한동안 머신러닝이 정체되어 있다가 구글이 그걸 해냈다고는 들었는데 그게 tensorflow 인가요?
<autowiz> 내가 하는 말이 의미가 없다뉘 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 임고수 한테 까이고 울고있는 오즈군 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 군(君): [의존명사] 친구나 아랫사람을 친근하게 부르거나 이르는 말 / 현재 어원은 찾을 수 없음
<imsu> 국립국어원--> ‘군’과 ‘양’은 성이나 이름 뒤에 쓰여 친구나 아랫사람을 친근하게 부르거나 이르는 말입니다. 둘 다 의존명사이므로 ‘김 군, 이영희 양’과 같이 앞말과 띄어 써야 합니다.
<imsu> autowiz: 그냥 한 번 찾아 보았습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 국어 참 어렵네
<autowiz> 띄어 쓰는구나
<HolyKnight> 오토 찡
<autowiz> 홀리님 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 아 배고파
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> https://goo.gl/pFbQGz
<PotatoGim> 난생 처음 특허를...
<drake_kr> 대단하시네요
<PotatoGim> 근데 전 정작 저 내용을 잘 모릅니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 우와우와 멋있다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2017%2F04%2Fandroid-apps-linux-desktop-anbox&h=ATMHuK1pIKiYk0XvzoGhlG_tv4zTnRjir6JBThp9uVpHQ4Fc-IFln0CuPpeYcMk-xqER9kZIonBrpZKr_QYKhdTyTpJpD316-2r32vgR9_K6CmCrsAPoRVTmECR_O2Q9H9Qyuw&enc=AZOY1ihjKAA65AvPv2ADlJWJR5jzBWyMDQ43ZNoFEWaEhuoc6SA-SNBNH3EQnlCCskvk29Xhs-rPhULE9dYPdzI3pTXMJFi8hjemXHjEEv8
<PotatoGim> kZ3PbPKBSeUWb1p1-SIqvCFEE6ubOqhg3tK4VsTxOLVJiMlPCHdtjc5K6QC6OD10n0gUkEd8vKHX5j63arThkW8MJygAFKcXXajbQ-SsJ9VUFqAitPbIC2QEoVE0-OGk5FCKf5kjpJ22oe-7Je-ozqKiQBU0LWtqzK7PmvQKev3IU3EnOMFIs-q9DA4XXztzpCA&s=1
<drake_kr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/android-apps-linux-desktop-anbox
<drake_kr> 아 죽을거같
<drake_kr> 랭면 먹을까...
<ircCloud^Seony> 안드로이드 앱에 좋은게 많이 있나보네요
<jason_KR> 많쵸~
<imsu> 즐퇴 하소서 ~~!!^^
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> jason_KR: 님 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> hi ~
<soyeomul> 18.04 부터 그놈이라던데요 zdnet 기사 떳더라구요
<soyeomul> 유니티 접고
<soyeomul> 그놈
<soyeomul> 아 졸리네요 오늘도 여기서 인사를
<soyeomul> 수고하세요!!!
<drake_kr> 윈도우 업데이트 싫당
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-14
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 이번에 구입한 AMD 대만족이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 소비전력이 좀 불안하긴 한데..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 커허 ~ 출근하자마자 경쾌한 소리가 들리더니 , 상태가 안좋은 하드 하나가 돌아가셨네요
<autowiz> 징~ 털컥 징~털컥 .... 무한반복하고 있습니다. 덤으로 안에있던 자료도 펑~ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐 아쉬우시겠군요
<autowiz> 이게 스토리지에서 쓰다가 폴트 떴던건데 하드가 너무 없어서
<autowiz> sata 포트 직접 물려서 해본건거든요
<drake_kr> 요즘 하드 너무 비싸요
<drake_kr> 오
<imsu> 안녕하세요 즐거운 블금 입니당 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 임
<autowiz> 이미 배드있었어가지고 곧죽을 수도 있겠구나 하고 있었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<imsu> 이 분들이.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아침부터 임수를 보게 되다니 즐거운 금요일이 맞는거 같군~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 왜 뭐
<drake_kr> 요즘 하드 너무 비싼거 같애요
<drake_kr> 그래서 구글드라이브를 유료로 쓰고 있긴 합니다만...
<autowiz> 언제나 그렇지만 하드안에 자료는 하드보다 비싸지요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님 자료 중에 예전에 동영상 몇 개 재생이 안되는게 있었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 야동 8테라!?
<Work^Seony> 음 저는 외장하드 4테라 쓰는데 반도 못채웠네요.  딱히 쓸데가 없으니...
<drake_kr> 구글드라이브 30테라 넘었슴다..
<Work^Seony> 헐 30테라
<Work^Seony> 뭘 보관하시길래 30테라나 써요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 애니메이션이요
<drake_kr> 뭐 동영상 빼면 10테라 될라나..
<autowiz> 한 5 년안에는 새로운 스토리지 기술이 나오지 않을까 하는 생각도 해보는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ 이제 지겨우니까 HDD 말고 좀 다른걸로 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 램은 아닐듯 하고
<drake_kr> 프로틴은 상용화 개멀었고
<drake_kr> 설마 테이프!?
<Work^Seony> DNA 스토리지 선보이지 않을까요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Eu4M3JWY/IMG_0376.JPG
<autowiz> 초고속 테이프 이런것도 시퀀셜한건 쓸만할지도요
<drake_kr> 사실 대용량 저장하기에 테잎이 정말 괜찮긴 한데
<drake_kr> 테잎 드라이브가 완전 비싸서...
<autowiz> 이론상으로는 HDD 보다 더 오래가야하는데 실제로는 폴트가 좀 생겨서 그놈들이 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 테잎 드라이브 한대에 3천인가..
<autowiz> DNA 스토리지가 10년안에는 나올거같긴합니다.
<drake_kr> 에이
<autowiz> 6년?
<drake_kr> 상용화 멀었죠
<Work^Seony> 기술발전 속도로 보면 가깝지 않을까요
<drake_kr> 랩실 수준에서도 아직 200메가가 들어갔니 어쩌니 하던데요
<Work^Seony> 특히나 스토리지 기술발전은 개인사용자보다 페북처럼 대기업들부터가 대책마련에 시급할 정도이니...
<drake_kr> 구글이 1년에 테잎을 10만개씩 산다고 하던데요
<autowiz> 하악~ 엄청나군요
<drake_kr> 랩실에서 온전하게 dna 하나에 2tb 저장이 된다고 해도 그 환경을 어떻게 할것이며 인터페이스 비용이 얼마냐 뭐 그런게 또 문제가 되겠지요
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 진짜 odd는 뜬금없이 나와서 뜬금없이 사라졌네요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기록속도 , 용량 , 등등 했을때 테입을 따라가진 못한거지요 뭐
<drake_kr> 요즘 테잎 하나에 36테라라던데...
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 어마어마하네
<drake_kr> 근데 저 어렸을때도 테잎을 썼거든요
<drake_kr> 그땐 32kb
<drake_kr> 100만배로 용량이 증가했네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 매년마다 생각지도 못한 것들이 나오고 있으니...
<drake_kr> 근데 참 웃긴게
<drake_kr> 결국 기본적인거 하나를 가지고 마개조한것들이 많죠..
<autowiz> 일단 중요한건 지금당장 제 HDD 공간이 부족합니다 ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 구글드라이브 쓰세요
<autowiz> 아 100기가 들어왔더라구요
<Work^Seony> 오즈님 뭘 보관하시길래 부족하죠?
<autowiz> LG U+ 고객들한테 100기가  추가 2년정도
<LuciferD> 혹시 여기에 질문해도 되나요??
<autowiz> vm 이미지들이 제일 많지요 . 로컬 레포지토리하나하고
<autowiz> 네~ 질문하셔도 될겁니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 질문하시기 전에 이거 읽으세요 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<Work^Seony> vm이미지는... 저는 안쓰는건 걍 다 지워버립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 요즘은 linked clone을 많이 활용해서 용량이 더 줄었어요
<autowiz> 작업하던건 다 정리를하고 지워야하는데 , 이게 바쁜건지 게으른건지 정리가 안되고 쌓이기만하네요
<LuciferD> 12.04 우분투 쓰는데 조언좀 구하고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 근데 양이 많아지면 그렇게 되긴 하죠
<autowiz> 장비가 예전것이라서 예전버젼을 쓰시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 저거 빨리 읽고 빨리 질문하고 피드백 빨리 주셔야..
<Work^Seony> 막상 지우려니 불안해서 못지우겠고
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 vm은 잘 안 만들어요
<drake_kr> 요즘은 rm을 만들게 되더라고요
<LuciferD> 랜카드를 두개 쓰고 있는데 eth0 가 192.168.0. 3, eth1 192.168.0.4 번으로 고정 IP를 사용하고 있는데 어떨때는 eth0번만 되고 어떨때는 eth1번만 되네요 ip 대역대가 완전 다른 192.168.10.4, 192.168.0.3으로 햇을때는 문제가 없습니다.
<LuciferD> 원래 그런건가요???
<drake_kr> 넵
<LuciferD> 그럼 개별로 사용할수는 없나요??
<Work^Seony> 네트워크에 대한 이해가 좀 더 있어야하는 건데요,
<autowiz> 같은 서브넷이면 그냥 쓰시면 문제가 생길 수 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 어떤 곳으로 가는 길이 2개가 있을 때, 수도꼭지에서 물 틀듯 양쪽으로 정보가 가는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 사람이 직접 이동하듯, 둘 중 하나의 길만을 선택해야하는 겁니다
<LuciferD> 아 그런 의미였군요
<drake_kr> individual이라면 어떤..?
<Work^Seony> 양쪽 두 개의 파이프를 동시에 트는 방법이 있긴 한데, 그건 지금 쓰시는 환경에서는 아무 의미가 없구요...
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 개별이라면 어떤 의미죠?
<autowiz> 단순히 아이피가 두개 필요하신경우는 eth0:0 식으로 아이피만 부여하는 가상 인터페이스를 만들 수 있구요.
<LuciferD> PC가 두대인거 처럼 사용이 안되나 싶어서요
<autowiz> 좀더 복잡한 경우는 eth 카드들을 묶어서 사용하는 방법이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 왜 피씨를 2대인 것처럼 쓰실려고 하시죠?
<drake_kr> 본딩이라는게 있는데 그걸 말씀하시는건 아니신듯
<LuciferD> 본딩 말씀 하시는거네요
<Work^Seony> 본딩도 모드가 여러 개 있는데, 구체적으로 이유를 알아야 설명이 가능할 거 같은데요
<autowiz> 2대처럼이라 ... \
<LuciferD> 아 예비로 놔두다가 문제가 생기면 IP만 변경 시킬려고요
<drake_kr> vm host용 vm client용으로 나눈다거나?
<Work^Seony> 아 failover구성 당연히 가능하죠
<drake_kr> 키워드 구글링 하시면 금방 답 나오겠네요
<Work^Seony> active-backup이라는 모드로 구성하면 가능합니다.
<LuciferD> 용도가 그렇긴 한데 평소에도 되어야 해서 좀 문제가 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 이 경우는 IP를 변경시키는게 아니구요,
<drake_kr> 사장이 그렇게 시키나요
<LuciferD> 일단 그렇게 되야 되지 않겠냐고 그러네요 다른 장비들이 그렇게들 나와 있어서
<LuciferD> 몰라도 그렇게 해봐라고 하시네요
<Work^Seony> active-backup은 랜카드 2장을 하나의 IP로 구성시켜놓고, 랜카드 B를 비상대기 시켰다가 A가 죽으면 B가 자동으로 넘겨받는 식이에요
<autowiz> 한쪽 인터페이스에 라우팅을 안걸면 같은 서브넷에서만 통신이 되게는 될 껍니다.
<drake_kr> 우리회사였으면
<drake_kr> 사장 멱살 잡으면 해결
<LuciferD> 부럽네요...
<autowiz> 드레이크가 가서 때렸을지도 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐가부러워요
<drake_kr> 짤릴수도 있는데
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<LuciferD> 회사의 주업종이 전자라서 요런 부분은 사장이 너무 몰라요..
<drake_kr> 그러니까 그런 부분은 멱살 잡아도 돼요
<autowiz> 부드럽네요를 잘 못치신건 아니시지요? ㅎㅎ   아니면 PC 같은거라도 한대 추가로 사달라고 하시는것도 방법일 수 도 있구요.
<LuciferD> 오호~~ 그렇군요 그럼 사장문을 두드리면 됩니까??ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 알루미늄 야구빳다 들고 가세요
<autowiz> 간단한걸같지만 간단하지 않은 문제이지요 저런게
<autowiz> 랜카드 두개를 다른 IP 로 운영하는
<LuciferD> 그렇게 하면 법적으로 큰 문제가 생길듯 해서 자제 하겠습니다. ^^
<drake_kr> 일단 다른 장비가 된다는게 뭐 어떤 방식인지부터가 파악이 안되고 있지 않나요?
<LuciferD> 아 일단 네트워크 카드가 여러개인 NTP 서버 장비가 있는데 거기에는 IP 설정을 여러게 입력이 가능하더라고요
<drake_kr> 방식을 유추해보자면.. 예전 장비일거고.. virtual mac address가 안될테니..
<drake_kr> 랜카드를 여러개 박는 방식일거고.. ntp terminal에 대한 ip를 여러개 할당을 해줬다는 얘긴가!
<autowiz> 15초만엔 부활한 임수다~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz: emacs가 이상해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LuciferD> ??
<autowiz> 이참에 vim 으로 오라고 꼬셔도 안오겠지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> LuciferD: 그러니까 웹서버를 예로 들자면 192.168.0.3도 접속이 가능하고 192.168.0.4도 접속이 가능한 서버를 만들어라! 인거죠?
<LuciferD> 그런데 192.168.0.3은 eth0번 포트로만 , 192.168.0.4는 eth1번 포트로만 접속이 가능해야 한다는 거죠
<drake_kr> 그 장비도 그러던가요?
<LuciferD> 한번 해봐야 겠네용 일단 설정은 가능하던데
<LuciferD> 실제로 테스트는 해보지 않았습니다. 잠시만요
<autowiz> 설정할때 인터페이스 별로 IP 설정하는거면 잘 되겠지요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 그냥 장비 카피 하라는 얘긴가본데요
<LuciferD> 뭐 거의 그렇습니다.
<LuciferD> 외산 장비인데 기능은 카피하고 더 많은 기능을 구현하라고 해서 좀 답답하네요
<drake_kr> 나쁘게 말하면 짝퉁 만들란 얘기고
<autowiz> 일단 분해를해서 OS 도 알아보고 해야지요 ㅎㅎ
<LuciferD> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 좋게 말하면 내산화 하자는 얘긴데..
<LuciferD> 뭐 그런거죠
<drake_kr> 맞아. 일단 뜯어야 기분이 풀리지 않나
<LuciferD> 뜯어도 잘모르겠어가지고요..
<drake_kr> 일단 기분은요
<Work^Seony> 걍  active-backup으로 본딩 구성하면 되는데 뭔가 일을 더 어렵게 하시는 것 같네요
<drake_kr> 네트워크야 뭐 smsc 썼을테고
<drake_kr> 웬지 느낌이 os가 안올라갔을거 같은 느낌이네요
<LuciferD> 그 설비 말씀하시는거죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<LuciferD> CF메모리에 임베디드 OS가 들어가 있을꺼 같은 추측만 듭니다.
<drake_kr> cisco 장비에요?
<LuciferD> 아니예요~~
<LuciferD> 스펙트라컴이라고 시각설비업체 장비 입니다.
<drake_kr> 오..
<Work^Seony> 임수가 그런 비슷한 일 하지 않았었나
<drake_kr> https://spectracom.com/sites/default/files/document-files/Email%20Notification%20Setup%20for%20SecureSync%20and%20NetClock%209400.pdf
<LuciferD> 이거 맞습니다.
<drake_kr> 이거.. OS가 올라가 있어도 Generic은 아닐거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 네트워크 드라이버쪽 마개조가 들어가지 않을까요..
<drake_kr> 이런거는 진희놈이 잘하는데..
<autowiz> https://spectracom.com/sites/default/files/document-files/Routing%20of%20Data%20with%20Multiple%20Networks.pdf
<autowiz> 글쎄요 일단 이거보면 같은 대역에 넣는건 안보이긴하거든요
<LuciferD> 그렇게 되어 있네용
<drake_kr> 일단은.. 기본 지식이 좀 부족하실수 있어요.. 네트워크가 기본은 쉬워보여도 좀 들어가면 그게 아니니.. 일단 공부할 시간을 꼭 달라고 하세요. http://cfile5.uf.tistory.com/attach/270AB53D5449C74A117958
<LuciferD> 그러고 싶은데 너무 싶게 생각해서 그게 문제예요~~~
<drake_kr> 그러니 아까 '사장 멱살 잡으면 해결될 문제' 라고..
<LuciferD> 자료 감사합니다.
<LuciferD> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LuciferD> 그래도 여기서 좀 풀리고 가네요^^
<LuciferD> 약간 숨통이 트이는 느낌이예요
<drake_kr> 소주 한잔 사셔야죠
<LuciferD> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ소주
<autowiz> 일단은 정말 두대같은 동작을 할려고하시는건지 그냥 똑같이 따라하실려는건지 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> device copy라고..
<autowiz> 두대같은 동작은 아직 모르겠구요.  네트워크쪽으로만 설명드리면 다른 아이피로 각각동작하긴하는데
<drake_kr> ntp서버가 있는데
<drake_kr> '저거랑 똑같은걸 다음주까지 만들어내라' 라는듯
<LuciferD> 넹넹
<autowiz> 나중에 공부하면 아시겠지만 디폴트 라우팅때문에 한쪽 아이피로만 외부와 통신이 되실거에요 , 같은 서브넷안에서는 둘다 잘 동작합니다.
<drake_kr> 아니시발 진짜 다음주까지에요?
<autowiz> 대신 여기에 수동라우팅을 좀 넣으면 특장 IP 대역에 대해서만 특정 인터페이스를 통해서 특정 gateway 로 보낼 수 가 있습니다.
<LuciferD> 다음주 까직은 아닙니다...^^
<LuciferD> 그냥 가장 맘 편한건 같은 대역대가 아닌 IP를 사용하라는게 제일 편하네요
<drake_kr> 네 맞아요
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요
<drake_kr> 대역대를 넣는게 있어서 거기에 강박이 좀 생기신듯
<drake_kr> 오 존잘러님 등장
<autowiz> 여러아이피야 뭐 여러 랜카드 쓰는거니 뭐 별거아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 존잘러 블더님~
<Work^Seony> 존잘러 등장이 아니라 존잘러님 안티팬 아니신가요 ㅋㅋ
<LuciferD> 넹넹 감사합니다...^^
<LuciferD> 자주 보시나 보네요
<Work^Seony> 여기가 우분투 한국 사용자 모임이라서요..
<autowiz> 거의 매일 있지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 채팅방에는 거의 매일 있고, 오프라인에서도 종종 뵈시죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 임수만 꼬기 사주시고 ㅋㅋ
<LuciferD> 우왕
<drake_kr> 임수가 사는데요 요즘
<autowiz> 자세한 설명이 필요해지시면 나중에 ppt 만들어 주세요~ 하면 한장 만들어보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LuciferD> 충분히 도움이 된거 같습니다.^^
<LuciferD> 다들 서울에 계시겠네요
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdLbJL-tZSA 이런것도 하거든요
<autowiz> (네트웍 기본은 빡시게 공부해야합니다. 대충 알거같다고 설렁설렁하면 나중에 복잡한거 나오면 정신이 혼미해지십니다 ㅠㅠ)
<Work^Seony> 도촬인가요?
<drake_kr> 어라 왜 소리가..
<LuciferD> 소리가 안나네용
<autowiz> 소리는 누군가요?
<Work^Seony> 우분투 코리아 이름달고 올라간 영상 치고는 좀 도촬 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오히려 이 영상에서 드레이끼님 살짝 등장 ㅋㅋ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba8VQcKMe6U
<autowiz> 와이어샥 화면이 잠깐 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 샼? 샤크? 암튼 ㅎㅎ
<LuciferD> 다 소리가 안나네용
<drake_kr> 음.. 이상하당..
<LuciferD> 일단은 종종 방문하겠습니다. ^^ 도움주셔서 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 최근 영상은
<drake_kr> 장비를 빌려 써서 괜찮은데
<drake_kr> 예전 영상은 뭐 폰으로 촬영하고 그래서..
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbH-xzD7IkE 최근 퀄리티
<autowiz> LuciferD:  수고하세요~
<LuciferD> 넹넹 감사합니다 이건 소리 나오네용 주말 잘보내세요~~
<autowiz> 주말에도 일해야하는 ㅜㅜ
<LuciferD> 아...
<drake_kr> 화잇힝
<Work^Seony> 흐 저런...
<bluedusk> 잠깐 일하고 온사이에
<bluedusk> 왜 제가 존잘러라 불리우는거죠?
<bluedusk> 무소불위에 존잘로님이 계시는데..
<bluedusk> 감히 저같은 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 이게다 autowiz  님 덕분인듯
<autowiz> 아악 블더님 또 시작이시다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 근데 여러분이 오해하실까봐 말씀4드리면
<bluedusk> 절대 일하다가 받는 스트레스를 푸는게 아닙니다.
<bluedusk> 절대 절대 절대 그런식의 오해는 하지 말아주시기 바랍니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 특히나 존잘러 autowiz  님
<autowiz> 전혀요 , 전혀 그렇게 생각하지 않습니다.
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 빈 폴더만 지우는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요?
<autowiz> ls 에서 link count 확인해서 2 인것들만 찾아볼까요?
<Work^Seony> 막 지우기 위험하면 걍 간단한 스크립트를 짜는게 나을 거 같네요
<autowiz> 그냥 디렉토리 목록 읽어서 , 각각 안에 있는 파일 수 확인해서 없으면 지우는게 빠를 수 도 있을거같습니다.
<drake_kr>  find <시작 디렉토리> –depth –type d –empty –exec rmdir {} ;
<autowiz> 아 find 에 empty 가 있군요
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 그러면 빈 디렉토리 다 지울거 같은데요?
<bluedusk> 아 빈폴더..
<bluedusk> bin folder 인줄..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ find / -name "bin" -exec ls -ald {} \;  ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 맞다 Work^Seony 님 저 맥프로 샀어요
<bluedusk> 35만원에
<bluedusk> 2008년식
<drake_kr> 역시 존잘러님
<Work^Seony> 오 2008년식!
<drake_kr> 스타벅스에 들고갈 수 있는 노트북이라니
<autowiz> 맥프로
<autowiz> 35만원짜리가 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 2008년식요
<Work^Seony> 9년전 모델
<drake_kr> 맥북이 아니라 맥프로..
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 엔비디아에서 맥용 gtx 10시리즈 드라이버를 배포했다고 하는거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 호오~ 희소식이군요
<bluedusk> 일단 매모리는 8G x4 개 질렀고 그래픽 카드는 1050달아야 하나 고민중이고..
<bluedusk> ssd를 어케 달아야 할지 고민중이에요
<bluedusk> 그렇게만 해두면 일단 쓰는데는 문제 없을거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 메인보드랑 씨퓨 때문에 좀 문제죠
<autowiz> OS 는 뭐 올리나요?
<Work^Seony> 오래된 머신이니까 리눅스 올리면 잘 돌아가지 않을까 싶은데요
<autowiz> 하긴 맥 최신 버젼 올리긴 좀 그런가요? 거의 10년 다되가는 거니까
<Work^Seony> 일단 메인보드랑 씨퓨에서 한계가 있으니까 최신 맥OS 굴리기엔 좀 무리가 있지않나 싶은데요
<Work^Seony> 10년전 최신 씨퓨면 뭐 코어2듀오 이런 거 아니었나요?
<Work^Seony> 맥프로니까 제온 달렸다고 해도 그래봐야 4코어?
<Work^Seony> 코어2듀오 성능의 8코어?
<autowiz> 아 그럴거같습니다. 시간이 지났어도 제온은 제온인지라 cpu 캐쉬 덕에 어느정도 속도가 나오긴 하겠지만 , 지금 쓰기엔 좀 답답할 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 사실 그 정도 씨퓨면 우분투 16.04 데탑버전 굴리는 것도 좀 버거울 수 있을 거 같긴 하네요
<drake_kr> Windows XP 깔아야죠
<Work^Seony> 젠투 쓰시죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 젠투에 kde5 플라즈마 올리고 웹브라우저에 이것저것 다띄워도 램4기가 이상 안먹네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐ㄹ
<drake_kr> UEFI 환경에다 netbsd를..
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 맛점하세요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐드세요?
<razGon_JJ> 김치찌개요.
<razGon_JJ> 제주도도 한국입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 병원내에서 배달 해먹기 힘드네요.
<bluedusk> 일단 쿼드코어 2.7에 램 32G 에 씨에라 올려서 쓸려고 하는데
<razGon_JJ> 주변 식당들이 잘되서 점심때 배달될 여력이 없다고.
<razGon_JJ> 와우.
<bluedusk> 문제 될까요?
<razGon_JJ> 씨에라!
<bluedusk> 일단 글픽카드는 1050정도 생각하고 있구요
<razGon_JJ> 오웅.
<bluedusk> 아니면 560ti  로..
<drake_kr> 1080sli
<bluedusk> ssd가 문제네요 어케 박아넣을지가
<bluedusk> drake_kr:  제가 가난한 직장인이다 보니
<bluedusk> 존잘러님만큼 잘나가면 모르겠는데
<bluedusk> 그럴돈이 없네요..
<drake_kr> 가난하신분이 맥프로를!?
<bluedusk> 35만원이니깐요
<autowiz> 가난한 오즈는 하드가 뻑나도 살돈이 없답니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 요즘 하드 너무 비싸요
<drake_kr> 싸쓰 테잎드라이브가 한 80만원쯤 하네요
<razGon_JJ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 근데 한 10테라 넘어가면 가성비 충분한듯 한데요
<drake_kr> 미디어 가격도 15테라에 20만원 정도니깐..
<drake_kr> ... 싸쓰 콘토로라를 잊고 있었네요
<drake_kr> 싸쓰 콘토로라랑 테잎 도라이바 해서 200 잡아야겠네 -.-
<drake_kr> 근데 사실 생각보다 싼거죠..
<razGon_JJ> 대단!!
<drake_kr> 얼마전까지만 해도 천단위였으니까요...
<drake_kr>  ianychoi 내일 뭐 대충 입털면 되는거?
<drake_kr> 몇시까지 가야됨?
<autowiz> 갑자기 든 생각인데
<autowiz> 쉘 스크립트는 r x 권한이 있어서 실행이 되잖아요. 근데 바이너리 파일은 x 만 있어도 실행이되는데 . 실제로는 바이너리 파일도 파일을 읽어서 커널이 실행하는거겠지요?
<autowiz> 사용자가 그 파일을 복사는 못하게 막아놓은거지만
<autowiz> 그냥 쓸데없는생각인가 아닌가 하면서 생각해봤습니다.
<jun__> bluedusk: 블덕님~~~
<ianychoi> drake_kr, bash죠 머 ㅋ 내일 시간에 오셔서 하심 됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> jun_: 절 왜찾으셨나요?
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 아 오늘 술 넘 많이 드심 안됩니다 ㅋ 내일 저랑 마셔야 되니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 술을 잘 못해서..;
<bluedusk> 술 줄사람은 생각도 안하는데 혼자 안주만 집어먹고 있었네요
<ianychoi> 전 오늘은 술을 마시고 싶어도 할 게 많아 못 마시고 있네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-15
<LinDol> DarkCircle, 냐옹
<LinDol> 혹시 계시냐옹
<DarkCircle> 자신다냐옹 /-ㅠ-)/ Zzzz .... Zzz..
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?a ...
<LinDol> 늬아아앙
<LinDol> 죄송하다옹
<DarkCircle> 무슨일로 부르셨냐옹 ?ㅅ?/
<LinDol> 번역 관련해서 하나만 여쭤봐도 되냐옹
<DarkCircle> 냐아아앙~
<LinDol> Contact us 이걸
<LinDol> 우리말로 좀 옮기고 싶은데
<DarkCircle> 어디에 있는 메시지인가부터 -0-;
<LinDol> 어색하지 않은 표현이 보통 어떻게 옮기는지.용
<LinDol> 냥
<LinDol> Ubuntu gnome
<LinDol> 인스톨러에 있는 문장이다옹
<LinDol> for help and support please contact us
<DarkCircle> 보통 링크라면 "연락하기"로 나오는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 도움이 필요하면 연락하십시오
<LinDol> 냐
<DarkCircle> 이정도 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 도움이 필요하거나 지원을 요청하려면 연락하십시오
<LinDol> 냐...
<LinDol> 넙죽 ( __)
<LinDol> 하나만 더 여쭤봐도 되냐옹
<DarkCircle> 냐옹 ~
<LinDol> 원문이 맞게 업데이트가 안된 것 같은데..
<LinDol> 이걸 싱고하고 번역을 해야 맞는건지
<LinDol> 걍 원문 냅두고 맞게 옮기면 될지... 보통 어떻게 하는지 궁금하다옹
<LinDol> 가령
<LinDol> 원문이 Ubuntu gnome 17.04 여햐 하는데 Ubuntu gnome 16.10 으로 되어있는 경우다옹..
<DarkCircle> 그건 일단 런치패드에 버그 올리고 메시지가 바뀌면 그때 진행하는게 좋다냐옹 /-ㅠ-/
<LinDol> 냐..
<LinDol> 매번 지도 감사드린다옹 +_+
<DarkCircle> 지도까지야(.....) *-ㅅ-* ....
<HolyKnight> http://solarisailab.com/archives/384
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-16
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> https://emaren84.github.io/blog/archivers/how-i-use-stackoverflow-kor
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<youngbin> 안녕하세요. 내일부터 변경된 우분투 한국어 번역팀 규정이 적용되어 실행될 예정입니다. l10n 담당자분이 이 IRC 에 없어 대신 공지합니다. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-l10n-ko/2017-April/000006.html
<PotatoGim> 와... PXE + iSCSI + Btrfs를 CentOS에서 구성하는데 엄청 삽질했네요...
<PotatoGim> 하루종일 이것만 한 듯...
<samahui_X> 안녕하세요~
<chris32> samahui_X, hello
<autowiz>  안녕하세요~
<jun_> bluedusk 블덕님 계십니까~???
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-09
<autowiz> 도도 안녕~
<LucyDoDo> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저 질문이 있습니다. mother fxxker 란 욕은 은유적으로 나쁜놈, 개XX 등으로 해석을 하면 되는건가요?  미국 음악듣는데
<autowiz> 자주나와서요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 도도: 몸건강히 잘 지내고 있는감? ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵 건강히 잘 지내고 있습니다ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 요즘 학교에 팀 프로젝트 한다고 정신 없네요
<autowiz> 어떤 프로젝트 하고 있길래? ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 안드로이드 애플리케이션 프로젝트입니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 다이어리, 디데이, 캘린더, 할 일 관리 네 가지 기능을 결합한 앱을 만들고 있는데 교수님은 시중에 너무 많은 앱이 있어 특장점이 필요하다고 해서 고민 중입니다
<LucyDoDo> 시간이 좀 남으면 자연어 처리를 어떻게 넣어볼까 고민 중이에요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 나와있긴 하지만 직접 만들려면 수고가 많이 들어가긴 하지 ㅜㅜ
<LucyDoDo> 거다가 협업으로 하니깐 뭔가 불편해요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 불편하지만 협업을 해보는거 자체가 엄청 의미있는일이라서 말이지
<LucyDoDo> 그건 그래요ㅋㅋ 협업을 하는 재미가 꽤 쏠쏠하긴 합니다
<autowiz> 버전관리 안되기 시작하면 혼자하는게 훨 나을정도로 불편함 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 걍 욕으로 해석하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 단어를 잘 생각해보시면 무슨 의미인지 파악이 될 거에요...
<LucyDoDo> autowiz: 버전 관리는 그래도 생각보다 잘 되고 있습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <draco> "다이어리, 디데이, 캘린더, 할 일 관리 네 가지 기능을 결합한 앱" 음....
<bridgebot4> <draco> 저거 좀 아이디어랄까 희망사항이랄까...그런게 있었는데
<bridgebot4> <draco> 시중 앱들은 다이어리 개념에서 출발해서 그런지, 날짜, 시간을 정확히 선택하고 뭐든 입력하게 되어 있어요. (할일 빼고) 개인적으로는 그냥 달력에다가 동그라미 긋고 메모하거나, 날짜 밑에 메모만 쭉 해놓거나 하듯이, 공간적인 느낌이었으면 좋겠달까요. 저보고 구현하라면 못하지만 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <cyclone5989> 달력에다가 필기하는 느낌의 앱을 한번 만들까 해서 갤노트 샀는데, 필기 SDK는 고사하고 안드로이드도 공부 못하고 있습니다. ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 스터디를 읍읍
<bridgebot4> <cyclone5989> 업무도 밀려가고 있음.....
<bridgebot4> <cyclone5989> 어서 선생님과 쇼부를 봐서 일찍 취업나가게 해달라고....
<bridgebot4> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그건 선생님과가 아니고 교육부와 해야하는거라…
<sikso> 안녕하세요
<sikso> wine 설치시 자꾸 오류가 나와서 ;ㅅ; 살려주세요..
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 와인....
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 와인을 꼭 설치하셔야만 합니까..
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 리눅스와 윈도우가 한 몸이 되어버렷...
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 섞인다.. 티맥스 오에스가 생각나기도 하고..
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 거꾸로 WSL을 사용하는것도 방법입니다…
<sikso> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 안녕하세요...아얄씨에...슬랙에.....많이들 계시네요..
<bridgebot4> <fmowl> gjgj
<bridgebot4> <fmowl> 허허
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 반갑습니다
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 요즘 아얄씨 따로 쓰기도 귀찮고 해서..
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 때마침 슬랙과 연동도 되는지라
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 아, 덕규님이시네요...
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 짜잔 접니다 하하하하
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 그레이로그 말고 요즘 써볼만한 로그 에너라이저가 있을까요?
<soyeomul> 맥주 한캔 먹고 소여물 주고 핑돌아서 초저녁부터 뻗어서 자다가 방금 일어났습니다
<soyeomul> 잠을 자다가 깰당시 문득 옛날 MBC 드라마 "상도"의 계영배가 떠올라서...
<soyeomul> 찾아봤네요..
<soyeomul> 7부만 따르고 나머진... 허공으로 날아가는
<soyeomul> 우사에 소가 150두 가량 사육가능하지만.. 저도 계영배의 교훈에 따라.. 100두 정도만 꾸준히 유지해야겠다는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul> 다들 4월초 잘 지내시고 계신지요
<soyeomul> 전 좀 지나면 다음주부터 모짜리 시작합니다 제가 하는건 아니지만 소 볏짚을 얻으려면 부지런히 동네 모짜리나 모내기를 품앗이 하러 다니어야 하네요
<soyeomul> 아따 물한잔 먹고 다시 자야것어요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-10
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오늘은 만사가 귀찮은 날입니다~
<autowiz> 폰트가 이상해서 순간 인시가 귀찮은 날입니다 ~  라고 읽었네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <draco> 날씨가 영....바람 불고 비올거 같네요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-11
<bridgebot4> <douksini> 벌써 수요일 아침이네요.
<bridgebot4> <douksini> 다들 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 혹시 datadog 써보신분 계신가요? 이전에 irc에서 datadog 말씀하시는 분을 한번 뵌거 같아서요..
<bridgebot4> <douksini> database 툴 datagrip이라는 녀석을 이제서야 알게 되었네요. 신세계네요.
<bridgebot4> <douksini> 그동안 toad나 management studio 어떻게 썻나 몰라요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-12
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot4> <noel> 안녕하세요~!
<bridgebot4> <draco> datagrip 유료라 안썼는데...좋은가요
<koo> hi
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot4> <noel> 전 dbeaber CE 도 나쁘지 않더라구요.
<bridgebot4> <noel> datagrip 좋긴 하지만 비싸놔서
<razGon_BGNR> d안녕하세요?
<razGon_BGNR> 제주는 화창합니다.
<razGon_BGNR> razGon_SpringJJ
<bridgebot4> <noel> 제주 그립네요 한동안 살았었는데
<razGon_SpringJJ> 아.. 그러시군요.ㅎ
<bridgebot4> <noel> 언젠가는 돌아갈 수 있겠지 하면서 살고 있습니다. 허허
<razGon_SpringJJ> 돌아갈수 있습니다.
<razGon_SpringJJ> IT쪽 계신 분들 중에서 제주에 반반오시는 거 괜찮으실거 같은데요.
<bridgebot4> <dry8r3ad> 전 원격근무로 제주에서 한 한달~두달 정도 살아보고싶네요ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot4> <noel> 반반이 어떤 의미인지 모르겠어요! ㅎㅎ 전 아예 다시 가고 싶어서. 흐
<bridgebot4> <noel> 제주에 있는 IT 기업에 3년 넘게 있다가 이직하느라 다시 올라왔거든요 쩝 오자마자 후회하긴 했지만요
<razGon_SpringJJ> 일받아서 제주에서 일하시는.
<razGon_SpringJJ> 재택근무를 제주서 하시는 분들 이 꽤 되신다데요
<bridgebot4> <noel> 아하! 재택이 되는 회사를 알아보기는 쉽지 않고, 프리는 거의 불가능한 직군이라 쩝 이래저래 쉽진 않네요. 사실 처가가 제주라 한두달에 한 번은 가긴 해요
<razGon_SpringJJ> ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 현제 일부 슬랙 워크스페이스에 연결 문제가 발생 했다고 합니다. 슬랙 측에서 인지한 것으로 보아  곧 대응할 것으로 보입니다. 우분투한국커뮤니티 슬랙(ubuntu-kr.slack.com) 사용하시는 분들은 참고 바랍니다. (IRC 에서 이 메시지를 보시는 분들은 해당사항 없습니다.) https://status.slack.com/2018-04/b1fe356465a75b47
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-13
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 형님 오늘도 굿모닝입니다
<autowiz> 응응 똘이도 굿모닝~~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot4> <kimej> 오늘 금요일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 벌써.. 할 일도 많은데...
<autowiz> 금금금 스킬을 쓰거나 , 야근 아이템을 써야 함 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot4> <yisooan> 벌써 금요일이네요.
<autowiz> okky.kr 은 오키라고 읽으면 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 그렇게 많이들 읽더군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 옥히'라고 풍자하는 사람도 있어요. ㅋ
<autowiz> 옥히 라고 하는걸 저도 들어본거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아~ 오늘따라 배가 많이 고프네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot4> <noel> 혹시 gnome online-accounts 로 구글 드라이브 마운트 하셔서 사용하시는 분이 있으신가요? linux 용으로는 google drive file stream 이 없어서, gnome account manager 를 이용하라는 구글링 결과를 참고해서 마운트는 했는데,  files APP. 에서 마운트된 드라이브를 선택 할 때마다 매우 느리고, files APP 자체가 행 걸리고 난리도 아니어서요.
<bridgebot4> ;ㅁ; 혹시 잘 사용하시는 분이 있으시다면 제 시스템의 문제가 아닐까 싶어서 질문 드립니다.  제 환경은 ubuntu 16.04 LTS 사용중이고, gnome account manager 만 추가로 설치해서 계정연결을 진행했습니다.  https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/access-google-drive-ubuntu/ 와 동일한 방법으로 설정 했었습니다.
<bridgebot4> <noel> 설치한 시스템은 맥북프로 레티나 15인치 early 2013 에 native (os x 지우고 우분투 통으로 설치) 설치 했습니다.
<bridgebot4> <draco> gnome account manager는 써봤는데, files APP.가 뭐죠?
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 노틸러스 말하시는거 아닐까요
<bridgebot4> <draco> files APP 이 애플쪽 파일 관리자 어플 같네요. ㅎㅎ 윈도우 쓰시는 분들이 파일 관리자를 모두 탐색기라고 하는 것과 같은 듯?
<bridgebot4> <draco> 제가 전에 구글 드라이브 연동시켰을 때는 노틸러스가 그렇게 느려지지 않았었는데, 전 구글 드라이브에 파일이 별로 없어서 그랬을지도 모르겠습니다.
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 애플 맥 말하는거라면 파인더 일텐데요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot4> <draco> iOS쪽인가 봐요
<bridgebot4> <noel> 우분투 기본 파일관리자요! 노틸러스가 맞을 것 같습니다.
<bridgebot4> <noel> 제가 비지니스 계정을 사용하고, 파일이 테라 단위로 들어가 있어서 느려진 걸 수도 있겠네요. 흠.
<bridgebot4> <cometkim> 저도 우분투 16.04 사용하는데 말씀하시는데로 구글드라이브 노틸러스에 붙여서 잘 사용하고 있습니다
<bridgebot4> <noel> 넵 @cometkim 님 혹시 구글 드라이브에 넣은 파일이 어느정도 되는지 알 수 있을까요?  제 경우는 맥에서 구글 드라이브 파일 스트림 앱으로 마운트 했을 때와 비교해서 거의 사용 못할 정도라서.
<bridgebot4> <cometkim> 아 파일사이즈 문제라면 별로 정보가 없네요. 100MB 내외로 사용하고 있어서..   그닥 빠르진 않아서 노틸러스 키고 처음 브라우징 하면 대략 5초 정도 걸린 후 내용물 보이고, 그 이후에는 빠르게 보입니다.
<bridgebot4> <noel> 그렇군요. 그냥 제 드라이브 용량이 문제인가봅니다. 드라이브에 26테라 포토에 29테라 사용중이라고 뜨고 있으니 ;ㅁ;
<bridgebot4> <noel> 용량이 용량이라, 싱크 방식은 불가능하고 뭔가 대책을 찾아야겠네요 ^^;; 도움 주셔서 감사합니다.
<bridgebot4> <cometkim> 헉.. 안그래도 느린데 거의 못쓸만 하네요
<bridgebot4> <noel> 네 다시 OS X 복구 해서 드라이브 파일 스트림으로 마운트 하는게 덜 머리 아플 것 같아요. 허허허
<Andrew> 안녕하세요
<Andrew> 다들 Wine 오류 안나시나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-14
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 좋은 아침입니다
<autowiz> 우리 똘이 토요일인데도 일찍 일어났네~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul>  /names
<soyeomul> dh
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 비가오면 농촌은 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 정말 비가 많이 오네요
<soyeomul> 비가 오면 산불조심도 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 간만에 낮잠 자러 가바야것어요
<soyeomul> 모두 존주말 보네세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 러시아 전쟁이 미국 개입했네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠지 좀 불안한데요...
<soyeomul> 오 폰애서 접속해서요
<soyeomul> 비그치고 땅과 풀들이 젖어잇는상태라
<soyeomul> 집앞 다리밑에서 불태우고잇어요
<soyeomul> 불태우면서 하늘봐도 별이 안보이네요
<soyeomul> 다시 빗방울 떨어지는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 다들 시골로 오세요
<soyeomul> 봄 여름 가을 겨울 비 바람 구름 햇빛 이슬 서리 송아지 깐돌이 볏짚 닭울음소리
<soyeomul> 다 볼수잇어요
<soyeomul> 모짜리 시기라 어제에 이어 내일도 새벽애 소여물주고 삼촌네 모짜리 나가요
<soyeomul> 밖에서 쓰니까 더 거침없이 써지네여
<soyeomul> 추워서요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 불이 빨리 다타서 꺼지면 들어갈 수이써용
<root_> help me
<root_> korean
<root_> keybord
<root_> not korean
<root_> help me
<root_> help
<root_> plz
<root_> 한국in
<root_> helpme
<root_> oh my god
<nazarino> 사람 많네
<bridgebot4> <kimej> @root_: 좌측상단 키보드 표시 한국어로 바꿔보시고 그래도 안되면 한국어인 상태에서 alt(혹은 한영키)눌러보세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<root_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 티셔츠 선택란이 한곳 밖에 없어서 korea.ubuntu@gmail.com 쪽으로 문의 메일 방금 드렸어요
<soyeomul> 18일까지가 마감이라는 공지를 봤습니다. 내일중으로 답장을 받을 수 있으면 좋겠네요
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 네 방금 받았습니다 :)
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 회장님 꾸벅
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 혹시 같은 지역에서 여러명에서 공동으로 구매하시는지요?
<soyeomul> 아녀 저와 제 가족이 입을겁니다
<soyeomul> 공동구매는 아니구요 가족들만 입을거라 12장 신청하렵니다
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 가능은 한데 배송비 부담을 본인이 하셔야 해요
<soyeomul> 배송비 포함해서 보내드릴께요
<soyeomul> 우분투가 좋아서요 티셔츠라도 입고싶어서 구매신청하였네요
<soyeomul> 그나저나 korea.ubuntu@ 메일 보내자 마자 확인이 되는거 참 굉장한 충격이었네요
<soyeomul> 이메일을 폰으로 알림이 오게끔 되어 있나바요
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 폰에서 해당 계정으로 로그인을 해 뒀어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아...
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 잠시만요 양식을 좀 수정하겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 넵;;;
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 음 폼 수정이 안되네요 그냥 메일로 아래와 같은 사항을 보내주세요.  사이즈, 사이즈별 수량. 배송 받으실 주소 금액 환불받을 계좌 정보(배송비 차액 발생시, 기간내 신청 취소시 금액 환급에 사용됩니다.)  금액을 입금하신 후에는, 계좌 거래내역에 기록된 거래시각과 입금에 사용하신 계좌 예금주명을 다시한번
<bridgebot4> 메일로 보내주세요.
<soyeomul> 넵;
<soyeomul> 정리해서 다시 보냈어요~
<soyeomul> 총 12장입니다.
<soyeomul> 답신 잘 받았어요, 내일 입금 후에 다시 메일 드리겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갈께요
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 네 :)
<bridgebot4> <draco> 안녕하세요 :reminder_ribbon:
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-08
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 지금쯤이면 프리노드 인증제한 풀어도 되지않나 싶군요...
<Seony> 아얄씨 인증모드 풀었으니, 혹시나 스팸 극성부리면 알려주세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님 감사합니다^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 재접 테스트 해볼까해요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 진짜 되네요;;;
<soyeomul> 닉섭 인증 생략하고 바로 채널 입장 가능하네요;;; 감사합니다 서니님^^
<Seony> 예전에 스팸이 극성이라서 어쩔 수 없이 차단했었는데, 몇달 지났으니 이제 잠잠해졌을 거라고 기대해봐야죠
<soyeomul^bionic> 네넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<z3r0d4y> temp-message
<groudon_> cd /usr/share/man/ko/ ; find . -type f | wc -l
<Seony> 어제 닉인증 풀었는데 오늘 바로 들어오는군요...
<Seony> 아 아니구나
<Seony> IP가 한국이군요
<Seony> 제로데이님 들어오셔서 temp-message 한줄만 달랑 치셔서 순간 스팸인줄 알았습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-09
<z3r0d4y> 엌ㅋㅋ 아니에요
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 오후에 암소 6마리 오늘 아침에 수소 6마리 옮겼어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 친구들 도움받아서 수소 옮기구여 트랙타에 밧줄 걸어서 암소 옮겼네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 별거 아닌거 같은데 소들 위치 조정하고 나니깐 설거지 하고 났을때 그 느낌... 개운합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 일주일에 한번씩 보내도록 한 send.py 오늘 받았습니다. 크론이 보내왔습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 너무 감동 먹었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 옛날에 그냥 하드웨어 기계에다 리눅스 깔고 크론 설정해서 메일 받은거랑...
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 콤푸타 엔진에서 크론이 실행되어 메일이 날라온거랑 느낌이 다르네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 정말 충격적입니다 농사꾼에게요
<soyeomul^bionic> 농사꾼도 클라우드를 쓸 수 있다! 이거 자신감 막 생기고 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 네덜란드 Tilaa B.V. 라는 ISP 에서 4번, 중국 차이나넷-백본 이라는 ISP 에서 1번, 스웨덴 글레시스 AB 라는 곳에서 1번, 아이슬란드 비톡스 텔레콤에서 1번.
<soyeomul^bionic> 대한민국 카카오 코퍼레이션 이라는 곳에서 2번.
<soyeomul^bionic> 이렇게 보고서에 적혀있어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 참... 저거... 서니님의 subprocess 포펀/커뮤니케이터 방법으로 구현한거입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그때 배운거 잘 써먹고 있어요 다시한번 감사드립니다^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 감동의 물결을 곱씹으러 커피 한잔 마십니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고
<soyeomul^bionic> 피시히어로님의 awk
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 참 유용하고엄청난 동기부여가 되어써요
<soyeomul^bionic> awk 로 원하는 열을 출력하는거요 print $1 이런거
<soyeomul^bionic> 저걸로 첨에 했다가 쉘 명령어의 의존도를 줄이고 파이썬 자체의 믄가로 해보려 노력하다가 발견했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> f.readlines() 로 한줄 한줄 읽어서 원하는 열 자체를 split 으로 잘라서 리스트에 집어넣기
<soyeomul^bionic> 그걸 하므로 awk 과 같은 역할을 할 수 있더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 주석 참고문헌에 awk 를 지우지 않고 놔두었어요 가장 처음에 awk 를 알려준히어로님이 너무 고마웠거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/raw/master/bionic190316003/ip_info.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님과 서니님 정말 감사드립니다^^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 꾸벅
<autowiz_> 네 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어어어
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-10
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아오 감기걸려서 죽겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 년도별 송아지 분만 현황 자료도 오늘 저녁에 시간내어서 맨들었어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 맨들고 나니깐 작년 2018년도에 태어난 송아지가 총 38마리 더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 폐사 3마리... 아흐 아흐 아파요 3마리... 너무 맘이 아프네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 올해는 정신차려서 한마리도 하늘로 안보내고 다 살려서 끝까지 데리고 갈거에요 도축장 갈때까지 키울겁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 잘 지내고 계시지요? ㅎㅎ 꾸벅
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 뭐 맨날 똑같죠
<autowiz> 대부분 다들 똑같으실꺼에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여전히 이브온라인을 제 2의 직장 수준으로 하고있고... 그외 일하고 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정말 대단하고 대단한 게임인거 같습니다. 정말 저정도면 게임이아니라 가상현실 수준 아닐런지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 올 4분기에 한글화 된다고 해서 벌써부터 많이 유입되고 있어요
<Seony> 제가 이끌고 있는 분들은 평균나이대도 높다보니, 잘 뭉쳐서 아직 잘 하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-12
<chosim> 안녕하세요
<chosim> 1tb hdd에서 우분투홈서버 서비스중인 유저입니다. 이번에 ssd128gb를 추가로 달게되어서 시스템을 옮기려고하는데 좋은복사방법이 있을까요?
<chosim> 1tb속 파일들을 다른곳으로 옮길려면 네트워크를 통해옮겨야하는데 회선상태가 좋지않습니다. 기존파일들중에 운영체제만 따로 옮길방법이 없을까요 현재 hdd는  /home 제외하면 용량이 50기가도 안됩니다.  ssd는 비어있습니다.
<chosim> 어서오세요
<chosim> 걍이참에 밀어버리고 새로만들까..
<LinDol> ?.?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-13
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 제가 살아있네요
<soyeomul^bionic> irc.gimp.org 에 #gimp 채널에 갔더니
<soyeomul^bionic> 어떤 사용자분... 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 irc 접속해있더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 주소보니깐 딱 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에다가 리눅스 VM 에서 접속한거 같은 느낌...
<soyeomul^bionic> 6월달 목표로 어미소 한마리 집중 비육시키려합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 6832 와 6702 둘중 하나...
<soyeomul^bionic> 6702 는 이미 수정을 시킨터라... 새끼를 가질 확률이 높은데.. 가장 비육이 많이 되어있구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 6832는 아직 발정을 안해서 비육해도 가장 만만한 어미소구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 두마리다 비육칸으로 옮겨서 작업해볼까해요
<soyeomul^bionic> 돈돈돈 6월달에는 돈이 필요합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 5월달은 보릿고개
<soyeomul^bionic> 1호 사료 두당 2바가지씩 꾸준히 1달 집중 비육...
<soyeomul^bionic> 힘을 내볼께요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 내일부터 울진군 모짜리 시작합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 동기삼촌네부터 시작해서 열흘 정도 울진군 평해읍 오곡/직산/월송 쭈우욱 작업합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 인사드립니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 낮에 6832 비육칸으로 옮겼습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 5076새끼 설사가 심하여 조제약 처방하고 전해질 대체제로 포카리스웨트 사다가 좀 먹였어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 5076새끼는 농장 막둥이입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 태어난지 보름 되었어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 있다가 밤 10시쯤 순찰 가볼까해요~
<dongho1596> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 동호님 영빈님 모두 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 슬랙아얄씨 연동봇도 오랜만이네여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 접속했네여
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 봇이 그동안 죽어있어서 슬랙이 조용했나 보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그런일이 있었나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 영빈님 슬랙봇은 어느 지구인가요 클라우드 지구가요 궁금하네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 미국 서버 오레곤입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> s/서버/서부/g
<soyeomul^bionic> 므 별로 안중요한;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> us-central1-c 로 나오네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 중부다!
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> Council Bluffs, Iowa, USA 라네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 아이오와
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 수고하십니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 의미있는 봇을 클라우드 통해 연동해주셔서 너무 조으네요^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 전 이제 운영 일 딱히 관여 안해서요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 요세 시간날때 사지방에서 개인 웹 프로젝트 합니다. github.com/sukso96100/authbook
<soyeomul^bionic> Auth.kt
<soyeomul^bionic> 신묘한 확장자네요...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 코틀린 입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 코틀린!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 이야~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 영빈님 군복무중에 진짜 물건 만드나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 코틀린 말로만 들었지 이렇게 직접 본건 처음이네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 한 3개월 작업했는데 대충 실사용 가능해요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 백엔드는 코틀린 프론트엔드는 자바스크립트와 리액트로 만들었습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 파이썬만 해도 벅차서...
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 머찌네염;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> OTP 관리하는 서비습니다 필요하면 개인이 구축해다 사용도 가능한...
<soyeomul^bionic> 농사꾼 아직 otp 가 믄지도 모르는... ㅠㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 은행에서 코드생성기 생각하시면 되요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 은행에서 쓰는 무슨 서비스인가바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 므다냐 전 은행 인터넷뱅킹도 안쓰바서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 발타고 도장과 통장 들고 은행 직접 방문합니다 늘...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 온라인 계정 로그인하거나 중요한거 승인할때 2차인증 코드 입력하도록 할 수 있는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 이야 은행 요즘 인터넷으로 다 처리하나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기합니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 그 2차 인증 코드를 otp(one time password) 라 합니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 한번 쓰고 버리는 일회용 코드
<soyeomul^bionic> 2차 인증까지...
<soyeomul^bionic> 음.. 보안을 위함인가바요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 꼭 은행 아니여도 구글이나 페이스북에 많이 써요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 로긴할때 비번치고 otp코드 생성된것도 치도록 하는씩
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 지멜은 그거 걸면 골치 아파질까바 전 설정 안했어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 영빈님 덕분에 otp 알게되어서 너무 조으네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 지메일 다른 클라이언트 얍에서 쓰시나 보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이렇게 상식이 하나 늘어가는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아.. 지메일 계정 그 므지... postfix 하고 연동합니다 그래서 2차 인증 안했어요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 구글은 otp걸면 서드파티 앱에서 로그인 할 때 앱 비밀번호라고 별도의 비밀번호를 생성해 쓸 수 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> Gnus 하고도 연동하고요
<soyeomul^bionic> otp 라... Gnus otp 되는지 한번 물어바야것어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=ko
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 복잡네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 복잡해여,,, 농사꾼에겐... 아직 거리감이 있어요;
<soyeomul^bionic> https://davidwesterfield.net/2015/02/using-postfix-sasl-authentication-with-google-2-step-verification-on/
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 문서를 읽어보니깐... postfix 에선 구글 2차 인증을 지원하나봅니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글의 빠른 대응. 참 고맙네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 컵라면 먹고 깐돌이 순찰 돌러 갑니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되세여~~~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <codud2003> 안녕하세요~!
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-06
<foxmask> 안녕
<jason_KR> 오랜만입니다. 건강하세요~
<jason_KR> coronaboard.fr 알지요?
<foxmask> 네, 오랜만입니다. ;)
<foxmask> jason_KR: 아니
<foxmask> 어떻게 지내
<foxmask> ?
<jason_KR> 내가 보기엔 잘 만들었더라고요. coronaboard.kr & coronaboard.fr
<jason_KR> 나는 downtown 이 아니어서, 좀 여유롭고 한가하고 건강합니다.   마스크 안써도 될 정도로 사람 접촉이 없어요.
<foxmask> 사이트가 분명하다
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 프랑스 감염 확산이 무서운 기세라서 걱정입니다.
<foxmask> 네 :(
<jason_KR> 네덜란드 감염 확산이 무서운 기세라서 걱정입니다.
<foxmask> i hope not
<foxmask> jason_KR: do you know who made coronaboard.fr ?
<foxmask> I validated my registration to https://www.institutcoreen.com/ for 1 year ; I start in september :)
<jason_KR> corona~.kr and ~.fr made by korean. described bottom of  ~.kr.
<jason_KR> in Sep. ? Conguratiions. ^^
<jason_KR> BRB
<jason_KR> fox mask: HV a good time & lunch. ^^ C ya~
<foxmask> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-07
<foxmask> 안녕
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-08
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 송아지 설사 다 나았어요!!!
<soyeomul> 너무 기뻐서 감격해서
<soyeomul> 한번 외쳐봤어요 대나무숲~
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~~ 윤재님~~~
<Yunjae> 네 안녕하세요ㅎ
<soyeomul> ^^
<Yunjae> 그냥 막 질문을 해도 모르겠네요ㅎㅎ
<Yunjae> 질문이 있어서 들어오게되었습니다. 제가 현재 오프라인 상태인 우분투 pc에 패키지를 설치하려고 합니다. 그래서 .deb 파일을 가져와 설치를 진행할수 있는건 알고 있는데 의존성 문제를 가진 파일들은 어떻게 하는지에 대해 의문이 생겼습니다. 어떻게 하시나요
<Yunjae> 그리고 다른 방법이 있으시면 부탁드리겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 의존성 문제가 있으므로 .deb 파일을 임의로 구해서 설치하기 보다는...
<soyeomul> 해당 패키지가 공식저장소에 있는가를 전 먼저 검색해봅니다
<soyeomul> 일주일에 한번정도 apt-get update 그리고 upgrade 해주고 있어요~
<soyeomul> 전 그렇게 하고 있네요~
<Yunjae> 지금 말씀해주신 내용은 온라인 상태 외부망과 연결된 상태의 pc의 관점에 말씀해주시는거죠?
<soyeomul> 예
<Yunjae> 아ㅎㅎ 제가 말씀을 잘못드렸네요
<Yunjae> 지금 제가 사용하고싶은 내용이 외부망과 연결되지 않은 우분투 pc에 어떻게 패키지를 설치할수 있을까에요..ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 신기한 환경이네요^^^
<soyeomul> 우분투는 어떻게 설치하셨나요? 인터넷이 연결되지 않은 상태에서요.
<soyeomul> 신기해서 여쭤봅니다
<Yunjae> 우분투 설치는 부팅 usb를 만들어서 설치해요
<soyeomul> 글쿤요 그냥 우분투는 이런거다 하고 맛뵈기만 보는걸로 만족하셔야할듯요
<Yunjae> 음.. 그런가요?...
<soyeomul> 그런데 그 구한 .deb 패키지는 어떻게 기계로 밀어넣나요?
<soyeomul> CD?
<Yunjae> 이런 경우에서는 잘사용하지 않나요?
<Yunjae> 네 cd나 usb로 파일을 넣어줘야죠
<soyeomul> 음... 갱장한 환경이네요 전 포기합니다 ;;;
<Yunjae> 아 아니면 혹시
<soyeomul> 그냥 그 기계를 인터넷 연결을 어떻게 한것인가를 전 연구할 거 같아요
<Yunjae> 우분투 배포판을 만들어 보신적은 있으신가요?
<soyeomul> 없어요^^
<Yunjae> 네ㅠ 감사합니다
<soyeomul> ㅎ 배포판 작업하시나요?
<soyeomul> 어려운 일 하시고 있네요~
<Yunjae> 오프라인 상태의 우분투 os에 패키지 설치가 힘들거같아 애초에 온라인 상태인 우분투pc 에 필요한 패키지들을 설치한후  그 pc의 os를 이미지화를 뜨면
<Yunjae> 배포판이 만들어지지 않을까하는 생각에 배포판을 만들어볼 생각하게 하게 되었어요
<Yunjae> 이거는 테스트를 진행을 해봤는데 잘안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 설치 CD 를 만드는 기술이 문서화 되어 있을텐데.. 어딘가에요
<soyeomul> 문서화 되어있다하더라도 어렵습니다.
<soyeomul> 데비안 DD 레벨이 되어야지만 시도할 수 있는 고난이도 작업!
<soyeomul> 걍 맥주나 한잔 하러 가네요~
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리
<foxmask> 안녕
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-09
<foxmask> 안녕
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~ 영웅님~
<soyeomul> 뉴스를 보고 있으니... 조만간 뭔가 결과물(백신/치료제)이 나올거 같은 느낌적 느낌이...
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> 네, 그저 뉴스만 바라보고 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 영웅님
<soyeomul> 아... 네덜란드선 분위기 어떤가요
<pchero_work> 많이 심각합니다.
<soyeomul> 음~
<pchero_work> 매일 150 ~ 200 명 정도가 죽고 있어요..
<soyeomul> 저런...
<pchero_work> 중증이 아니면 검사도 못 받고 있습니다..
<soyeomul> 음... 영웅님 잘 견디셔요! 백신 나올때까지! 무사히 견뎌내십시오!
<pchero_work> ㅠ 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 그 어떤 소식 보니깐 우리나라 연구진 무려 여성교수께서 단장이신 곳에서 유전자 지도를 밝혀서 CELL 학술지에 게재되었다고 합니다
<soyeomul> CELL 은 생물학쪽에서 3번째로 권위가 있다는 걸 어데서 들었어요
<soyeomul> 1 네이쳐 2 사이언스 3 셀
<soyeomul> 저거 저거 치료제나 백신만드는데 중요한 단서가 된다면 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 인류도 구하고 우리나라에서 노벨상도 나오고 등등
<soyeomul> 그 팀원중 한분은 오픈소스계에서 유명하셨던 퍼키옹
<soyeomul> 개인적 친분은 없지만 한때 정말 잘 나가셨던분이 갑자기 콤푸타에서 생물학으로 업을 전환하면서
<soyeomul> 지금 신문에 실렸어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 백신이 하루빨리 나와서 세상이 다시 정상적인 경제활동 이어나갔음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> 여행도 하고...
<soyeomul> 엇 홀리님 안녕히 줌세요~~~
<soyeomul> 엄냐 전 이만 내일 송아지 또 돌보러 그만 자러가야것어요
<soyeomul> 영웅님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-10
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 하... 생각하면 할수록 대단하다는 생각이 듭니다
<soyeomul> 유전자지도 밝혀낸 빛내리팀 그리고 퍼키님
<soyeomul> 퍼키님 덕분에 파이썬 인기도 급상승할 분위기가 막 느껴집니다
<soyeomul> 퍼키님이 더 잘되었으면 좋겠어요 까이꺼 노벨상 까지 갑시다!!!
<soyeomul> 인류도 구하고 노벨상도 받고~
<soyeomul> 그리고 좀 더 들여다보면...
<soyeomul> 퍼키님이 연구할때 쓰는 좀 더 정확히 파이썬 코드를 작성하고 시뮬레이션 하는 콤푸타가 우분투 갔다는 느낌적 느낌?
<soyeomul> #!/usr/bin/env python3
<soyeomul> 코드 맨 상단에 저게 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 저거 우분투 삘!
<soyeomul> 코로나로 빛내리교수와 퍼키님의 연구로 파이썬과 우분투가 덩달아...
<soyeomul> 이거슨 막걸히 한잔 할 각입니다
<soyeomul> 막걸리
<soyeomul> 어소세여 뽀빠이님~~
<soyeomul> 헙 재준님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 홀리님 또 안녕히 다녀오세여~~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~!
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 네~^^
<soyeomul> 경기도로 가셨나요
<lexlove_> 네. 사전투표하러 나가는 중입니다
<soyeomul> 아하~
<soyeomul> 넵 좋은 시간 보내셔요^^
<lexlove_> 네.^^
<soyeomul> 엇 전 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-11
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/commit/3bb7b6205bc45e0c792f1112bca6b4810e290bd3
<soyeomul> 여기 경북 울진군 평해읍
<soyeomul> 4월 8일부터 모짜리 시작했어요
<soyeomul> 월요일날 주문해서 8일날 받아서 8일 저녁에 1차 개봉... 동네친구들 형님들 맛있다네요
<soyeomul> 그날 저녁 친구 한놈 생일이어서 저녁 같이 먹고서 저 봉하쌀막걸리 1병 더 깠는데,,,
<soyeomul> 후배 한명 더 불러서 총 5명이서 마셨지요
<soyeomul> 후배가 사알짝 맛을 사사삭 보더니 어어어 이거 맛있네여 한잔 더 주세여
<soyeomul> 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 주문하길 잘했다는 생각 들었어요
<soyeomul> 모짜리엔 막걸리~
<soyeomul> 어어어 렉스님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 아... 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimsg1984> 서니님, 혹시 요즘도 로그 수집 mysql에 하시나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-12
<soyeomul> Rnqr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<groudon_> 좋은 밤요
